# Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011



## WallerKalle04 (1. Januar 2011)

Da der Tröööt letztes Jahr so gut angefangen hat gehts hier weiter! Also Jungs wünsch euch dicke Zander 2011!!!#6


----------



## Peter K. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke, dass du meinen Thread weiterführst... ne ne , immer diese ungeduldigen

00.39, haste gestern nicht gefeiert ker?

Beim nächsten mal vielleicht nachfragen, ob das in Ordnung geht. War ja schließlich meine Idee!

Frohes neues euch allen und ein erfolgreiches Zanderjahr!


----------



## aalk47 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@peterk
ich will schon mal eben nachfragen, ob ich den thread  "aktuelle zanderfaenge im rhein 2012" aufmachen darf ... nicht, dass ich ungeduldig waere, oder so ... 

allen dicke fische in 2011!


----------



## Peter K. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wenn ihr alle unbedingt meinen Thread weiterführen wollt, dann tut euch keinen Zwang an.

Normalerweise führt die Person den Thread weiter, der ihn erstellt hat..

Aber mir solls ja recht sein.


----------



## kspr (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Frohes Neues, oh da fühlt sich aber einer an seiner "Männlichkeit" gekratzt 

Peter ist doch vollkommen egal hauptsache der Thread is offen und wir können wieder schöne Zanderfänge über das Jahr 2011 bewundern, jedenfalls seh ich das so


----------



## Miss-Esox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Oh...interessant!
Also der Trööt

Frohes Neues und auf viele schöne Zander 2011!#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Keinen Zander fang am heutigen Tag. :q

Bin z.Z. auch zu Hause. 

An dieser Stelle aber euch allen ein gesundes, fröhliches und in jeder Hinsicht erfolgreiches Jahr 2011! #6

TL
Rolf  |wavey:


----------



## Miss-Esox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Mal ne Frage:

Als gebürtige Bremerin bin ich es gewohnt das Hecht und Zander zeitgleich Schonzeit genießen (vom 01.02.-15.05.).

Am Niederrhein herrschen jedoch 2 verschiedene Schonzeiten für Hecht (15.02.-30.04.) und Zander (01.04.-31.05.).

Heißt das, wenn ich bsw. am 1.März auf Zander fische Ärger droht, da der Hecht ja nun Schonzeit genießt?!
Oder wird hier toleriert das ein Beifang möglich ist, aber (glücklicherweise  ) zurückgesetzt werden darf?!
Oder ist in dieser Zeit generell der Umgang mit Kunstködern untersagt?!#c


----------



## aalk47 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hi ela.

das raubfischangeln ist gestattet ... aerger bekommst du also nicht.

ueber das fuer und wider der fischerei in der schonyeit laesst sich hingegen trefflich diskutieren.

vg


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Miss-Esox schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Als gebürtige Bremerin bin ich es gewohnt das Hecht und Zander zeitgleich Schonzeit genießen (vom 01.02.-15.05.).
> 
> ...


 

kannst ruhig auf Zander angeln , da der Hecht nicht so stark vertreten ist! bei mir ich sag mal auf 250 Zander 1Hecht!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Aso lieber Peter es tut mir leid!#c


nicht das du mir noch deine anwälte vorbei schickst! wegen uhrheberrechte und so:m


----------



## Peter K. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nein so war das auch nicht gemeint Kalle

Oder sollte ich doch mal meine Advocard ziehen?


----------



## NickAdams (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ein gutes, neues Jahr mit vielen Raubfisch-Fängen! Bin gespannt, wie sich dieser Thread entwickelt!

So long,

Nick


----------



## randio (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

auch von mir nochmal ein frohes neues!!!

ich werde es die tage nochmal versuchen, da es ab dem wochenende mit viel regen, wind und tauwetter (schmelzwasser) wohl keinen sinn mehr hat.


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> kannst ruhig auf Zander angeln , da der Hecht nicht so stark vertreten ist! bei mir ich sag mal auf 250 Zander 1Hecht!



smile: wieviel hechte bislang? /smile

verrätst du mir beim zandernixfangtreffen, also bloß nicht öffentlich antworten


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Jose schrieb:


> smile: wieviel hechte bislang? /smile
> 
> verrätst du mir beim zandernixfangtreffen, also bloß nicht öffentlich antworten


 
was soll ich verraten?#c


----------



## Pitri1982 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi, allen hier ein frohes neues Jahr von mir aus. Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Fische in diesem Winter so genannte No-Action Köder. Genauer den Fin s fish und den Zanderkantkauli low action. Habe jetzt einige am Wasser getroffen die besser auf action Shads fangen. Trotz der Temperaturen. Wie führt ihr die No action? Ich selbst Faulenze im Winter so max. eine Kurbelumdrehung bei diesen Temperaturen. Habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen? Fische jetzt eine 3000er shimano Technium im Hafen (Winter) und ne 4000 er Twin Power am Rhein (Sommer)

Danke schon mal im voraus für praktische Tipps. #h


----------



## Miss-Esox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also ich habe die No Action Köder in der Weser immer dann gefischt, wenn der Stint zum laichen in die Weser zog.
Jeder hat da so sein eigenes Schema, es gibt Angler die ganzjährig mit NA-Ködern fangen, andere wiederum nur mit Krawallmachern.
Ich gehöre zu denen, die den angebotenen Köder dem aktuellen Futterfisch-Vorkommen anpassen!

Wenn ich mitbekommen hätte das Angelkollegen mit Actionshads fangen: Ich hätte diese längst selbst montiert!

Mit dem Faulenzen an sich kannst du nie etwas verkehrt machen!
Bei den aktuellen Wassertemperaturen hingegen würde ich noch etwas mehr Faulenzen und v.a. mit dem Schnureinzug variieren!#h


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

du kannst dem noactionshad bei der einen kurbeldrehung noch ein kurzen schlag mit der rute geben und ein bisschen mehr leben einhauchen! macht die trägen zander ganz schön wuschig!


----------



## Pitri1982 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke für die Tipps. Werde das mal beherzigen. Habe immer gut gefangen mit Action Shads. Aber man muss ja auch mal über den Tellerand hinaus sehen. ;-)  Denke auch das diese Köder eher dem Bewegungsmuster zu dieser Jahreszeit angepasst sind.  Und mit dem Schlag das hört sich gut an.Erst den Schlag, eine Umdrehung ankurbeln und dann Finger in die Schnur müsste gut gehen... Wieviel Gramm fischt du dann? 10-12 Gramm Rundköpfe?  

Je nachdem wann ich morgen aus der Wache raus komme werde ich wieder los. Mit dem Tauwetter ist 's ätzend die nächsten Tage.

-Petri Geil-


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

kommt drauf an wie viel ströhmung man hat!


----------



## Pitri1982 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja gut, meinte jetzt im Hafen speziell diese No action...


----------



## randio (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

da reichen 10-14g.
manchmal stehen die auf leicht und manchmal auch auf überbleit.

heute gab es in 3 stunden lediglich nen schniepel-zander.
war auch der einzige biss...


----------



## Pitri1982 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hatte drei Z-Fische, allerdings allesamt an einer Steinpackung....


----------



## Pitri1982 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Warum ist hir nix los? 
Werde am Samstag los ziehen. Jemand mit von der Party? @Alex?


----------



## Kark (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Für das kommende Wochenende ist wegen dem Tauwetter extremes Hochwasser für den Rhein angesagt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Werde es am We mal versuchen war schon ewig nicht mehr draußen...


----------



## zandertex (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

71 cm................


----------



## randio (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute war es unglaublich hartes brot...
der wasserstand steigt minütig und bei JEDEM wurf hing "zeug" in der schnur.

über 3 stunden alles gefeuert, was die kisten hergaben.

am ende mit nem 50er zander entschneidert und die neue combo eingeweiht. ;-)


----------



## L!mmerikkx (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War gestern mit nem Kollegen los... Krasses Hochwasser !!!!! Zander gabs leider keine, lediglich nur 2 gehakte Brassen und eine die im Drill abgegangen ist!


----------



## Peter K. (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri, immerhin Fisch vorm Jahrhunderthochwasser

Ab morgen soll nichts mehr gehen, ausser vielleicht noch in den Häfen.

Dann mal schnell noch ran Jungs. Ich bleib lieber im Trockenen.

Petri


----------



## ali-angler (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also die Prognose laut Elwis lässt nix gutes Hoffen bis Übermorgen soll der Pegel bei Rees wieder über die 6 Meter steigen
Da bleib ich trotz der milden emperaturen doch lieber zuhause.
Gruß Ali und Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Moerser83 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War gerade mal am Hafen gucken, ist schon ganz schön Wasser dort. Aber geangelt haben trotzdem welche am Warmwasserausgang.
Pegelstand lag bei 8,94m und war irgendwie ein anziehungspunkt für Jung und Alt.


----------



## Peter K. (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ein Bild für die Götter. Die Stelle wird selbst nach nem Atomkrieg noch belagert werden...


----------



## dimak (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das Angeln am Warmwassereinlauf/ausgang sollte man sowieso verbieten!


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



dimak schrieb:


> Das Angeln am Warmwassereinlauf/ausgang sollte man sowieso verbieten!


 

Warum?


----------



## manolo86 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Ein Bild für die Götter. Die Stelle wird selbst nach nem Atomkrieg noch belagert werden...


 
Der Spruch ist echt mal geil :m


----------



## dimak (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Die Fische stehen an solchen Stellen teilweise gestapelt. Der Bestand ist ganz schnell reduziert.


----------



## Peter K. (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@dimak

Ich korrigiere dich mal.

Sie "standen" mal vor langer Zeit, dort gestapelt...

Das war mal...


----------



## randio (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

richtig, den bereich direkt am einlauf meide ich, da fange zumindest ich, kaum noch nen fisch.


----------



## zesch (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wenn es den Fischen dort gut geht (am Warmwassereinlauf)

warum soll es den Anglern dann schlecht gehen ?

Zitat:

Der Bestand ist ganz schnell reduziert. 

Ich glaub Du sprichst von Deiner "eigenen" Art +Methode zu angeln...

Das trifft auf viele (die meisten) Angler nicht zu....


.... Schlachtfeste habe ich dort aber auch schon beobachtet....

für den Fall hab ich immer die Nummer der Waschpo im Handy....

+ ruf auch an, das wurde schon teuer für so manchen Schlächter !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Angler@ESSEN (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hallo,

mal ne andere Frage. Der Rheinpegel ist ja wieder stündlich am sinken und da wollte ich mal fragen ab welchem Wasserstand man in Duisburg am Rhein vernünftig angeln (nicht in den Häfen) kann?

vielen  dank im Voraus


----------



## Besorger (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

so weit ich weis. darf man eh nich direkt vorm einlauf angeln.


----------



## Besorger (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

also bei 5m kannste noch gut fischen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Angler@ESSEN schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mal ne andere Frage. Der Rheinpegel ist ja wieder stündlich am sinken und da wollte ich mal fragen ab welchem Wasserstand man in Duisburg am Rhein vernünftig angeln (nicht in den Häfen) kann?
> 
> vielen  dank im Voraus



Ab ca 4 m kannst du die Buhnen betreten...es gibt auch stellen wo du bei 7 m auch noch angeln kannst sind dann meist spundwände...


----------



## Angler@ESSEN (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

danke

dann ist ja noch bissl Warten angesagt. ist ja grade noch bei 8,7 metern..


----------



## Moerser83 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey,

Hab mir in letzter Zeit ein Haufen Gummis zugelegt und wollte mir auch noch Kopytos holen. Da es ja sehr viele Sorten und grössen gibt wollte ich mal fragen welche im Rhein und Hafen gut laufen. Farbe und Grösse?
Klar kann ich mir auch von jeder Grösse und Farbe einen kaufen und probieren aber so viele Köder kann ich garnicht mitschleppen wie es gibt.

Daher würd ich mich nochmals über hilfreiche Ratschläge und Tipps freuen.
Schreibt mir einfach ne PN, man muss nicht alles öffentlich machen. 

LG Moerser83


----------



## Magdeburger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

So viele verschiedene Farben braucht man garnicht zum Zanderangeln. Viel wichtiger ist eine gute Köderführung und gesamt ein ausdauerndes Angeln.

Ein gewisser Grundstock an Farben ist schon vorteilhaft, aber es müssen nicht 20 oder mehr verschiedene Farben sein. 5-6 tun es auch. 
Ich würde mir 4 natürliche Farben zulegen, 2 davon eher hell (silbrig, gräulig) und 2 gedeckt (bräunlich, grünlich) und 2 Farben als Schockfarbe (rot-weiß, grellgrün z.B.) 

Bei hellem Wetter eher gedeckte Farben nehmen, bei bedecktem Wetter auch mal die helleren oder Schockfarben, oder bei trübem Wasser.

Ich find's auch wichtig, dass man von jeder Farbe verschiedene Gewichtsversionen hat. Ich habe pro Farbe immer 10g-, 14g-, 18g-, 21g- und auch mal 30g- und 40g-Kopf-Versionen mit. So kann man sich jeder Situation anpassen (Wind, Strömung, Stellentiefe etc.)

Was die Größe angeht: Ich würde ab Saisonbeginn mit 8-10cm-Versionen angeln, reicht völlig aus, ist den Futterfischgrößen und dem Fressverhalten der Fische um die Zeit angepasst und Abrisse tun auch nicht so sehr weh, wie bei größeren Gufis, erst ab Herbst, also Oktober sollte man gezielt mit größeren Ködern, also zB 16er Gummis losziehen, da dann die Zander eher auf größere Beute abfahren.


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

motoroil farben laufen bei mri ganz gut. und wenn die nich fangen. sachen im grünen bereich.oder kaulbarsch farben . aber nich unwichtig ist auch action oder no und low action


----------



## Besorger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*








als das sind meine top farben


----------



## Magdeburger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/2906/cimg0783v.jpg

Eine meiner Boxen... Ich benutze fast nur natürliche Farben. Hier mal motoroil in 6 Ausführungen 10g - 40g.


----------



## randio (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wundert mich, dass noch nicht die Frage kam, "Was sind das für Köder?". ;-) 

Naja, denke mal die Köder sind bei uns allen recht ähnlich, gibt ja so 4-5 gängige Zander-Evergreens. Mittlerweile verzichte ich aber fast gänzlich auf den Zusatzdrilling, da ich dadurch schon 2-3 kleinere Zander "verangelt" habe.


----------



## Moerser83 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke euch, an so Farben habe ich auch gedacht. 
Aber wie man öfters liest und so gibt es ja verschiedene geschmäcker was die Farbwahl betrifft. 

Na dann werd ich mir noch ein paar zulegen und hoffe hier auch bald ein paar Fische vorzeigen zu können. #6


----------



## King Wetzel (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass noch nicht die Frage kam, "Was sind das für Köder?". ;-)


 was sind denn das für köder??????:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Nein spaaaaß 


was mich wundert das ihr alle mit soo natürlchen farben fischt|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

währe es nicht sinnfoller bei einer capochino braunen trübung des wassers eher knallige farben zu nehmen???#q#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Der Kopyto ist ein typischer Nacht Köder. Klar fängst du Tagsüber ab und an mal ein Zander  damit es gibt aber bessere Köder. Setze Tagsüber mehr auf schlanke Köder. Schlanke köder kannst du weiter werfen und brauchst nicht soviel Bleigewichte. Vier farben reichen aus. Braun, Natur mit Glitzer, Grün, Schock.


----------



## Magdeburger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich habe mit den Kopytos schon etliche Zander tagsüber gefangen, gehe Nachts eher wenigerangeln.


----------



## Kotzi (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Badboy, was sind denn deine Favoriten an Gummis?

Ich habe auch Kopytos, Bass Assassins, LC Shaker und etliche andere ,aber meine Lieblinge sind die Aidos oder andersnamige jedoch vollkommen Identische Gufis von Raubfischsspezialist.


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bass assassin hat doch einen der top köder kotzi  besonders nach der schonzeit der wallay


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @ Badboy, was sind denn deine Favoriten an Gummis?
> 
> Ich habe auch Kopytos, Bass Assassins, LC Shaker und etliche andere ,aber meine Lieblinge sind die Aidos oder andersnamige jedoch vollkommen Identische Gufis von Raubfischsspezialist.




Zurzeit Big Hammer, Fin S, Kaulis, Sea shad 13 cm und Flapp`n....der Walley Spezial von Tommi ist ein guter Köder für Sommer und Herbst hatte den schon 2008 getestet...http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/product_info.php?info=p1425_Walleye-spezial--Stint-.html


----------



## aalk47 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

eine farbe, die mA immer mit muss ist definitiv pink bzw pink/kalr mit flitter ...

das ist die einzig nicht-naturnahe farbe in meinem arsenal.


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

männer der pegel ist ab sinken juppiiiiiii


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

habe vor morgen an den rhein zu fahren raum duisburg . wer bock hat mit zukommen kann mir ja ne pn schreiben


gruß besorger


----------



## Magdeburger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Besorger, ich angel an der Elbe, wir haben auch sinkendes Wasser aber trotzdem noch sehr hohen Wasserstand. Glaubst du es ist nen Versuch wert auf Zander zu versuchen?


----------



## Besorger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

kla ist es ein versuch wert. ich muss endlich wieder ans wasser sons fällt mir die decke auf den kopf  und ich weis ja ungefähr bei welchem pegel man recht gut fischen kann. nur weis ich nich wie sich der sinkende pegel auf die fische auswirkt. bei dem hochwasser denke ich mal sind se nich so gut dan die futterfische gekommen. und hauen sich die wampe voll vor der schonzeit


----------



## sven_sid (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

kann mir jemand einen tip geben wo man bei dem wasserstand nähe düsseldorf angeln kann am rhein nicht im hafen???

gruß sven


----------



## Besorger (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

1. angeltag 2011, 1.tag mit der neuen rute, 1.zander2011  1.wurf


----------



## DokSnyder (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hehe sauber! Gratulation zum Zander. Werd die Tage auch endlich mal wieder an den Rhein hier gehen, so langsam pendelt sich der Wasserstand ja auch wieder auf einigermaßen brauchbarem Niveau ein.
Gruß


----------



## Besorger (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

jap. hier ist er zum glück auch bald wieder gut zum angeln. ich muss nur mal mit dem neuen handy bessere bilder hinbekommen


----------



## randio (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Besorger
Petri zum Schniepel. ;-)
Ist noch ausbaufähig, aber immerhin Fisch.
Mein 1. dieses Jahr, war auch nicht viel größer.


----------



## Besorger (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

es war auch nur der einzige biss den ich hatte. aber ende ledesjahr waren sie größer. mal gucken was die woche noch so geht wenn der pegel wieder unten ist  bilder folgen


----------



## Moerser83 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Besorger, haste die neue Rute ja direkt eingeweiht.

War heut auch im Hafen, aber meine neuen Fin S wollten die Räuber nicht.


----------



## Moerser83 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Mal ne andere Frage, wie sehr entscheidend ist der Bleikopf ?
Also ich meine jetzt ob Erie,Rund oder Football Jig.
Also das Rund und Football Jigs eigentlich für die Vertikalangelei und die Eries für die Uferangler sind ist ja bekannt. 

Ist der Jig so ausschlaggebend???|kopfkrat


----------



## zesch (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich als 95 % Uferangler habe die besten Erfahrungen (werfen, absinken, Köder führen) mit Rundköpfen

bis auf wenige Ausnahmen....

z.B. Eries (andere Form als andere Ries) in 33 Gr. mit Sichelhaken aus einem Dortmunder Angelgeschäft

eignen sich für harte Strömung + dabei bis zu einer Tiefe von 7-8m

je nach köder

Footballs (Köderführung)eher für Gummis bis 8cm + Twister

Ist der Jig so ausschlaggebend???|kopfkrat

ne, der Haken ist viel wichtiger

Es gibt Haken die brechen, sind nicht scharf, lassen sich nicht nachschärfen, sind zu dünndrahtig, biegen auf, sind nicht korrekt gerade in den Bleikopf gegossen (wird immer noch versucht durch manchen Online Shop an den Angler verarscht zu werden !)

+ das nach Beschreibung: original VMC Haken (rot)

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich finde das die Form keine Große Rolle spielt. Hatte Früher mit Erie gefischt und jetzt Rund. Konnte kein Nachteil oder Vorteil festgestellen. Bei den Football spührst du den Boden Kontakt mehr als bei den anderen.


----------



## flaming-o-man (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi,schaut mal in den Biete Thread,dort findet Ihre was passendes zur aktuellen Köder Diskussion.
Ein riesiges Bass Assassin Programm,das zum halben Ladenpreis. Billiger kommt Ihr nicht mehr an eine solche Auswahl in vielen verschiedenen Farben.
Die Walleye Assassin Split Tail und die Shad´s sind nun die richtigen Zanderköder für die kommenden Monate,ich fange damit ausgezeichnet an den Duisburger Häfen und dem Niederrhein.
Herzliche Grüsse aus Duisburg/Oberhausen
Andy


----------



## randio (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich gebe Badboy und insbesondere zesch recht.
Primär ist die Qualität des Hakens wichtig, damit du bei mitunter 50m Entfernung in 6-9m Tiefe auch wirklich durch das Zandermaul kommst.

Ob Erie oder Rund ist den Rheinzandern mmn. relativ egal.
 Beim letzten Vergleich ging es 5:5 aus. Man sagt dem Erie ja nach, dass er sich bedingt durch seine "schnittigere" Form, nicht so leicht vom Grund lösen lässt und etwas weniger Strömungswiederstand hat.

Dafür fällt der Rundkopf oft nach dem "auftreffen" langsam zur Seite um und ich bilde mir ein, dass dieses Umfallen den ein oder anderen Biss bringt, wenn man 2-3 Sekunden wartet.

Und den Football würde ich wählen, wenn ich genau diesen Ablauf nicht erwünsche, warum auch immer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



flaming-o-man schrieb:


> Hi,schaut mal in den Biete Thread,dort findet Ihre was passendes zur aktuellen Köder Diskussion.
> Ein riesiges Bass Assassin Programm,das zum halben Ladenpreis. Billiger kommt Ihr nicht mehr an eine solche Auswahl in vielen verschiedenen Farben.
> Die Walleye Assassin Split Tail und die Shad´s sind nun die richtigen Zanderköder für die kommenden Monate,ich fange damit ausgezeichnet an den Duisburger Häfen und dem Niederrhein.
> Herzliche Grüsse aus Duisburg/Oberhausen
> Andy




Werden sehen ob du recht hast. Die top Farben hab ich ja schon geordert! Wie fischt du den Shad? Ganz Normal am Jighaken oder am Rig. Könnte vorstellen das es am C-Rig gut klappt!


----------



## Besorger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute gabs 3 zander  auf 3 unterschiedliche farben


----------



## randio (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri!
Legst ja ordentlich vor... ;-)


----------



## Besorger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ach was. is mehr masse statt klasse. 34  48  und um die 48cm also nix wildes


----------



## Besorger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*












den 3 hab ich nicht auf foto.


----------



## flaming-o-man (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich fische sie am C-Rig sowie am Jig,klappt beides wobei ich mehr Fänge auf Jig habe,was vielleicht auch daran liegt das ich den mehr fische.


----------



## Besorger (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

SOOOOOO ich war dann mal wieder am wasser 

der einstig wurde versüßt von dem 90cm Zander XD hahahaha ich frag mich was er sich dabei gedacht hat 




RUNDE2 ging an den burschen hier




RUNDE3 an die dame sehr gierig die 2  bevor fragen kommen ja es sind 2 verschiedene man siehse die köder und den stringer.




dann sehr viel glück gehabt. mein einhänger is bei runde 4 aufgegangen im drill. GuFi weg aber der Angstdrilling war mir treu  49cm hatte er.




die nummer 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und der super abschluss mit 53,4cm der schöne zandi





alle Zander hab ich mit der faulenzer technick überlistet. 8bisse 2im drill ausgeschlizt und 2bisse verschlafen  die ersten 3 fische wurden auf den stint in kaulbarsch optik gefangen.die anderen 3 auf den stint in der optik die man sieht oranger rücken gelb transparenter bauch,grüner schwanz.bei fragen zu den ködern pn 

p.s die anderen Zander waren um die 44 45cm 

mfg euer besorger


----------



## masterpike (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

53,4 :-D

Na dann mal Petri! Aber Bilder machen musst du noch lernen! 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Quick-Fish (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Besorger!
So schlecht find ich die Bilder aber gar net #h


----------



## Besorger (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ja ich bekomm das mit dem iphone absolut garnich hin selber. ich hoffe die digi cam geht das nächste mal wieder.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> ja ich bekomm das mit dem iphone absolut garnich hin selber. ich hoffe die digi cam geht das nächste mal wieder.



Nichts für ungut, aber sone Lüdden sollte man ohne zu fotografieren einfach zurück setzen...Dann brauchst du die auch nicht in Dreck legen.Ich fotografiere auch gern meine Fänge, aber sone Lüdden muss man echt schonend abhaken und schnell wieder zurück setzen!!!!


----------



## Besorger (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

woher weis du das ich sie nich schonend zurück abgehakt habe??besser da wie auf beton! ist ja auch jedem selber überlassen was er für bilder macht. 


und wenns einem nicht passt. runterschlucken. und drüber weg schauen


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich hab nciht gesagt, dass du die nicht schonend abhakst...Ich will nur sagen , dass man son Lüdden nicht 10 Mal fotografieren muss!!!!


----------



## randio (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute wurden mal ein paar neue Stellen ausprobiert und einige neue Köder, die sich in den letzten Wochen ansammelten... |supergri

In 4 Stunden gab es 12 Zander bis 65cm.

In den ersten 90 Minuten gab es 8 Zander und einige Aussteiger... 
Danach an diversen Spots in weiteren 90 Minuten nur einen Biss und 
in der letzten Stunde nochmal 4 Zander.

Sehr eigenartig, aber trotzdem TOP!

http://img716.*ih.us/img716/3325/65erzander300x192.jpg
http://img15.*ih.us/img15/4825/52erzander300x180.jpg


----------



## Besorger (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

eh das glaub ich doch jetz wohl nicht. wo is der größere denn her? da wo ich denke?  petri


----------



## randio (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Glaube nicht, aber ich denke mal in der Nähe der Stelle die du meinst.
Wir waren heute aber an diversen Spots für jeweils ca. 30-45 Minuten und haben viel experimentiert. Und gebissen haben sie "fast" überall.


----------



## Besorger (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

am we gehen wir mal zusammen


----------



## WallerKalle04 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri sehen uns dann da!


----------



## randio (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Warum nicht, mit WallerKalle hätte es ja fast schon geklappt.

Bin aber nicht so der we Angler. 
Das Wochenende gehört der Familie.

Aber unter der Woche gerne mal...wenn es mit der Arbeit passt.


----------



## Oliver03 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Randio, schönes Fischchen der obere!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> eh das glaub ich doch jetz wohl nicht. wo is der größere denn her? da wo ich denke?  petri




Du hast es einfach nicht drauf!


----------



## Besorger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute war nich mein tag. nen walli oder fetter Zander ausgeschlitzt , der wurf danach aus geschlitzt. dann gabs noch 3 Zander von einer 57cm hatte und dann mit mir auf ein bild durfte. köder wie immer stint im kaulbarsch.der stint ist übrigens noch im maul so drauf gehauen hat er.


----------



## masterpike (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

na fein, hast aber eine sehr weiche Rute wie ich gesehen hab!


----------



## Besorger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hahahah  wattt   joar die spitze ist recht weich


----------



## Koalano1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> na fein, hast aber eine sehr weiche Rute wie ich gesehen hab!


 

Und wie ist es dann bei dir ausgegangen#6


----------



## manolo86 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Zander,
so langsam wird das ja auch was mit der Größe. 
Immer schön dranbleiben.


----------



## Besorger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

jap. darum ärger ich mich auch so das fette raus ist  aber gut das ich weis das auch glück dazu gehört


----------



## manolo86 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Besorger,
ich bin mir sicher, dass du demnächst noch was richtig großes fängst.


----------



## Besorger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



manolo86 schrieb:


> @ Besorger,
> ich bin mir sicher, dass du demnächst noch was richtig großes fängst.


 



:vik:|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes  hoffe ichauch   wenigstens mal einer der aufbaut


----------



## randio (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

PETRI!!! Immerhin Fisch.
Die größe kann man sich selten aussuchen...
Ja,ja, ich packe 2 Euro ins Phrasenschwein. ;-)

Ich habe am 30.12. auch einen Riesen verloren.
Kann man aber nichts machen, das spornt nur an. 

Die Saison ist noch lang... ;-)


----------



## Oliver03 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> heute war nich mein tag. nen walli oder fetter Zander ausgeschlitzt , der wurf danach aus geschlitzt.




petri zu den Zandern

Nicht das ich dir das mit dem Wels oder großen Zander nicht glaube, zumindest die Welse gibt es an der Stelle, aber ich hatte genau dort auch mal nen vermeintlich großen Zander dran der sich dann als gehakter ca. 30Pfünder Karpfen entpuppte ^^


----------



## Magdeburger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Kacke! Ihr fangt ja richtig gut. #q|bla:

Wie hoch is'n der Rhein jetzt bei euch? Kommt man da wieder an die Stellen ran?

Bei uns hat die Elbe noch über 4,60. Ob man jetzt Erfolg an Hafeneinfahrten haben könnte?


----------



## Besorger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hhahaha   geil oliver    aber ehm entwerder waren es schwanz schläge vom waller  oder kopfstöße vom zandi.  ich kann mal sagen wie es war. also ich hab eingeworfen 2mal gekurbelt. und baaaaaaammmmm  is mir fast die rute aus de hand geflogen. am anfang is der recht gut mit gekommenund sich mit schlägen gewärt dann wollte ich den ran pumpen  haha  das ging garnich XD  ich dachte die rute bricht. dann wollte ich die bremse lösen  und dann ging die rute runter so schnell hab ich die garnich auf bekommen und ping  war kein wiederstand mehr  

p.s ich hab schon mal waller gefangen XD


----------



## Besorger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

magdeburger der pegel ist ehm bei 5.50m oder so das wasser steht genau an der spundwand. also man kann angeln und super keschern


----------



## Moerser83 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Besorger,

Wenn mal Dicke einsteigen und die sich dann wieder losreissen ist sicher ärgerlich aber es kommt der Tag wo man auch einen Dicken auf die Schuppen legt. 

Werd nächste Woche auch mal los und mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen,an dem PuffSpot scheint was zu gehen,denke werde Sonntag auch das erste mal in 2011 zum Rhein fahren,bischen noch die Ruhe vor dem baldigen Stress geniessen


----------



## Besorger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

haha ;D mach das


----------



## randio (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wollte mal fragen, wie es heute am Rhein lief???
Immerhin wollten ja wohl viele los...

Das Wetter war ja für den Angler relativ gut.
Hoffentlich hat sich das eiskalte Wetter nicht auf die 
Beißlaune der Räuber ausgewirkt.


----------



## Oliver03 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren was heute so abging!
Eigentlich wollte ich morgen früh ran, aber bei angesagten -4°C
und dem Gedanken an zugefrohrene Rutenringe werde ich das wohl auf Mittags verschieben müssen.


----------



## Moerser83 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Scheinen ja nicht viele unterwegs gewesen zu sein, ich war heute kurz mit meiner Tochter am Rhein spazieren. 
Und ich muss sagen, ich war froh als ich wieder im Auto saß und die Heizung an war. #t


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bei mir gab es 3er Pack 59,55, und 52 Morgens waren die Ringe eingefroren am Mittag ging es schon...beißphase war Morgens nur kurz konnte in einer halben Stunde die Fische überlisten...


----------



## randio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke für die Info!
Gut zu wissen, dass sie auch an "anderen Stellen" beißen.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wenn ich fahren sollte dann so in ner Stunde ca


----------



## masterpike (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das mit der Beisszeit war heute genau so. Kurze Beisszeit morgens und danach war Schluss. Dennoch gabs bei uns 3 Zander. 

Hier einer von dreien:






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## sven_sid (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tach zusammen aaaalso ich war heute von 10 bis 18 uhr am rhein in hafeneinfahrten an warmwasser einleufen und und und!


also was soll ich sagen ich war begeistert habe mal wieder nichts gefangen also mitlerweile fange ich echt an zu verzweifeln!!!

naja kann man nichts machen 

gruß sven


----------



## Besorger (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

is geil das jetz alle wieder zu der stelle rennen XD


----------



## randio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Pike
Petri, schönes Tier!


----------



## zorra (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> is geil das jetz alle wieder zu der stelle rennen XD


...habe gerade Schimanski gesehen da wurden die Superstellen noch mal gezeigt.:vik:
gr.zorra


----------



## Besorger (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

schimanski? was ist das denn


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> schimanski? was ist das denn


Das war vor Deiner Zeit...:m


----------



## Moerser83 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das ist die Legende von Duisburg. |bigeyes
Kriminalhauptkomissar Horst Schimanski.
Bekannter Fernsehkomissar.


----------



## Kotzi (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sogar ich kam in den Genuss vom Schimanski in der Werbepause von Navy Cis.
Sah man schön den Duisburger Hafen wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## Anek20dot (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Habe Sa. auch die Saison eröffnet. Mit 2 Mann konnten wir lediglich 3 Bisse verzeichnen. Zwei Fische sind's am Ende geworden. Ein 65 ger beim Kumpel und ein 50 ger meinerseits.


----------



## masterpike (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri,

sind also doch nicht alle Zander nach Holland gezogen! :-D

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Petri Anek20dot wird mal Zeit das Wir mal zusammen los ziehen.


----------



## Pitri1982 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

So, nach den letzten vier stressigen Wochen werde ich morgen endlich!!! wieder los ziehen. Noch jemand unterwegs?

-Petri geil-


----------



## randio (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ne, bei dem Sturm würde ich keinen Hund vor die Tür schicken...
Auch nicht dann, wenn es 10 Zander oder mehr gibt...
(Was ich allen "Windbreakern" wünsche!!!

Werde Anfang nächster Woche wieder angreifen.
Dann hat sich das Wetter und auch die Temperaturen etwas stabilisiert.


----------



## sven_sid (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hallo bin morgen in düsseldorf unterwegs!!!

ist sonst noch wehr da ????

dann kann man sich ja zusammen tun !!

gru0


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



sven_sid schrieb:


> hallo bin morgen in düsseldorf unterwegs!!!
> 
> ist sonst noch wehr da ????
> 
> ...



Hallo Sven,

wollte morgen ev. auch los. Wo möchtest Du den hin?
Möchte morgen  in erster Linie meine neuen Wobbler testen, anschließend noch etwas Gufi baden.


----------



## sven_sid (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hi sorry u see fischer also war heute in düsseldorf unterwegs!!

also auser einen schock "kontrolle" war nichts los muste zu meinem auto rennen um die rhein karte zu holen das wars auch 

nichts los auser stöcke blätter und viel wind ^^ 

naja nechstes we kann nur besser werden 

gruß sven


----------



## Toxic110 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

moin,

wie sind den bei euch die schonzeiten?
31 jan. war bei uns ende jetzt gehts erst ab 31.märz wieder los


----------



## sven_sid (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

01.04. bis 31.05.  das ist die schonzeit bei uns für zander!!!!

gruß sven


----------



## sven_sid (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=217

hier kann man auch noch mal alles nachlesen


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nachdem mir an meiner favorisierten Stelle der Wind direkt über den Rhein in Gesicht blies, habe ich mich spontan für die linke Rheinseite entschieden und bin nach Neuss gefahren.

Dort angekommen sah alles recht schön und beschaulich aus, am Buhnenkopf angekommen blies der Wind teilweise doch recht stark. Eine saubere Köderkontrolle war bei dem Wind teilweise schon recht schwer, die Wobbler waren kaum zu fischen.

Gefangen wurde leider nichts. |gr:


----------



## randio (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Alter Schwede, ich fische ja noch nicht soooo lange in Duisburg und Umgebung, aber da ich heute VORMITTAG in der Nähe war, habe einen Blick aufs "Puff-Becken" riskiert...

Da waren ungelogen 18!!! Angler!!!
Zumindest konnte ich so viele von der Brücke sehen.
Ist das normal? Unter solche Umständen werde ich diesen Bereich
mit absoluter Sicherheit meiden...
Da kann doch kaum noch ein halbwegs guter Fisch beißen.
Hochgerechnet sind das 40-50 Angler am Tag...
Wohl gemerkt, WOCHENTAGS.
Da hängt auch der schlauste Zander irgendwann am Haken und wenn auch nur mit der Schwanzwurzel...


----------



## Pitri1982 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das ist einfach nur noch pervers... so macht das auch keinen Spaß. Es gibt aber noch einige Stellen, an denen du auch die Stille und die Fische genießen kannst @Randio.  ;-)
Nur aufpassen wo  welche Scheine gelten.... ;-)


----------



## Anek20dot (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Schon havy|bigeyes.... dann fahre ich lieber einige Kilometer weiter weg und laufe ne halbe Stunde...


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



sven_sid schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=217
> 
> hier kann man auch noch mal alles nachlesen



Sorry, aber diese Info im Glossar hab ich gelöscht. Die ist uralt und teilweise nicht mehr gültig.


----------



## manolo86 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich werde dort vorläufig an diesem Puff auch nicht mehr auftauchen. Das ist da echt schon wie ne Art Pilgerstätte dort geworden. Jeder der zu Hause ne Angel hat muss da hingehen. 
Zum Glück kenne ich noch genügend Stellen, wo man seine Ruhe hat und zudem auch noch ganz ordentlich fängt. 
In diesem Sinne viel Petri Heil


----------



## Oliver03 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, ich fische ja noch nicht soooo lange in Duisburg und Umgebung, aber da ich heute VORMITTAG in der Nähe war, habe einen Blick aufs "Puff-Becken" riskiert...
> 
> Da waren ungelogen 18!!! Angler!!!
> Zumindest konnte ich so viele von der Brücke sehen.
> ...




Also das ist sogar für die Stelle viel, die paar mal die ich da war waren immer so um die 5 Angler an der Stelle.
Trotzdem werden da angeblich noch große Zander gefangen, wenn auch selten.
Stammt dein Avatar-zander nicht auch von da?


----------



## Anek20dot (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wieder vom Rhein zurück. Bei traumhaftem Wetter, konnte ich nur einen Biss verzeichnen.
Dank Zusatzdrilling konnte ich die 65ger Dame landen.


----------



## sven_sid (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

also ich war am samstag auch am rhein bei düsseldorf und nicht hat sich fangen lassen ^^


----------



## flaming-o-man (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Der besagte Hafen ist schon überlaufen,das ist klar.
Allerdings nicht ohne Grund,denn dort kann man immer noch super Stückzahlen fangen und auch ein 70er kommt ab und an mal vor,aber es ist weniger geworden.
Diese Woche beissen sie wirklich gut dort,allerdings eher die kleinen.


----------



## randio (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Echt??? Ich habe von mehreren genau das Gegenteil gehört...
Angeblich soll am "Puff" NIX und an den Häfen generell wenig gehen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hier mal ein 80ziger Zander von Heute ich Hoffe das es nicht der letzte für dieses Jahr ist...da sieht man das im Forellenpuff noch ordentliche Zander schwimmen!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri!#6


----------



## Oliver03 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri schöner Puffzander!


----------



## randio (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sauber, das ist mal ne Ansage... #6


----------



## Besorger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri. ist ja nix neues das da auch dicke rum schwimmen


ich versteh auch garnich was alle gegen die stelle haben XD


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> petri. ist ja nix neues das da auch dicke rum schwimmen
> 
> 
> ich versteh auch garnich was alle gegen die stelle haben XD




Manche wissen wie man dort Groß Zander fängt und andere nicht!


----------



## Besorger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

manche wissen wann se da sein müssen damit se keine angst haben das jemand anderes hinter ihnen steht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> manche wissen wann se da sein müssen damit se keine angst haben das jemand anderes hinter ihnen steht




Lass diese schwulen Nr ich stehe 100% auf Frauen...


----------



## Moerser83 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Badboy199, schöner Zander


----------



## Besorger (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

dann gucken wir mal wie schwul ich bin


----------



## Der-Graf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Lass diese schwulen Nr ich stehe 100% auf Frauen...























:m


----------



## Anek20dot (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

:q der Smiley ist einfach der Hammer...


----------



## Gufiwerfer (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Alex,denke werde am WE losziehen,schauen ob sa oder so


----------



## Peter K. (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hmm ich würd eher sagen, die einen haben nach 5 min Fischen keine Lust mehr, auf den Anblick des Zanderpuffs und die anderen hocken stundenlang an dem Spot. Irgendwann kommt auch mal ein Fisch vorbei. Dann zählt natürlich die Technik, denke die Zander dort kennen fast jede Köderführung/Köder. 

Und dabei wissen die meisten Angler nichtmal, wie hochgradig verseucht der Zander ist

Guten Apetitt!!!


----------



## randio (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Was für ein Niveau wird das denn nun hier???

@Peter K.
Aber sowas von richtig!!!

@Gufiwerfer
Du wolltest schon 100 mal los und dann kam nie ein Feedback ob du tatsächlich warst, oder du hast nie was gefangen...ODER, du verheimlichst deine Fänge. ;-)


----------



## Gufiwerfer (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Genau ich wollte,war  aber bisher nicht los,wenn ich loswar kam auch Feedback ob oder nichts gefangen...


----------



## jannisO (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Lass diese schwulen Nr ich stehe 100% auf Frauen...





Besorger schrieb:


> dann gucken wir mal wie schwul ich bin




ihr seid mir ja zwei schnuckis. wenn ihr mögt könnt ihr mal mein Rohr bearbeiten. das is doch was feines :q:q:q:q


----------



## Moerser83 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



jannisO schrieb:


> ihr seid mir ja zwei schnuckis. wenn ihr mögt könnt ihr mal mein Rohr bearbeiten. das is doch was feines :q:q:q:q


 
|kopfkrat :#2:


----------



## zesch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

an der Vulcanstraße steht noch nen Wohnwagen...

wenn Ihr wollt streiche ich diesen mal rosa an,

und lade dann zur Glory Hole Veranstaltung ein

mit anschliessendem Zanderfischen......


----------



## masterpike (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Oh mann... hier gehts ja wieder ab. |supergri

@Alex dickes Petri zum 80er.

Hoffentlich passt das Wochenendwetter diesmal.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Peter K. (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich will garnicht wissen, was mit dem Zandermaul passiert

autsch.......


----------



## Oliver03 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Ich will garnicht wissen, was mit dem Zandermaul passiert
> 
> autsch.......



Jetzt tu mal nicht so ahnungslos! Dein Meter auf dem Avatar musste auch dran glauben, ohne Gummi |supergri


----------



## Peter K. (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nachdem du mit deinem die scharfen Zähne abgestumpft hast


----------



## Anek20dot (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

|bigeyes meine Fresse.... von Hetero über Homo bis zur Zoophilie... 

Alles im AB vorhanden :q


----------



## Bullwide (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Oje #d

manche lernen es nicht mehr , 
wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal Fresse halten |krach:


----------



## jannisO (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat :#2:




lach ne war so hatte was getrunken und fand es in dem Moment echt lustig


----------



## Moerser83 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



jannisO schrieb:


> lach ne war so hatte was getrunken und fand es in dem Moment echt lustig


 
Na dann |bigeyes


----------



## Pitri1982 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Morgen gehts denn ganzen Tag los, da gibbet Fisch satt!  #6    Mal ein paar Spots besuchen. Noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Anek20dot (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

#d morgen regnet's ... und der wind frischt auf... warmduscher halt.


----------



## Bruno 01 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@badboy
Petri zum schönen Zander #6
@Besorger
Echt süßes Benutzerbild #6



Bruno #h


----------



## Anek20dot (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> @Besorger
> Echt süßes Benutzerbild #6
> 
> 
> ...




:q
ja vor allem nach seiner letzten Aussage (Feststellung)


----------



## Oliver03 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

haha :q

also Humor hat er zumindest!


----------



## masterpike (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tach zusammen,

heute hart erkämpft:

















Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gohann (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Eigentlich ist dieses Thema sehr interessant! Ich schaue auch regelmässig rein, denn auch ich bin Zanderangler am Rhein. Ich fische in der Kölner Gegend. Was einige Schlauberger auf den letzten Seiten gepostet haben, finde ich mehr als kindisch;+

Übrigens: Den Fängern ein herzliches "Petri Heil" zu den tollen Zandern.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## zorra (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Masterpike zum Zeti... das letzte Foto ist das beste.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Besorger (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Oliver das stimmt      an den rest   ja warum is es wohl drin  hahaa


----------



## CK80 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri allen Fängern!
Ich angel am Rhein zwischen Karlsruhe und Germersheim auf der Pfälzer Seite. Leider klappts bei mir nicht so ganz erfolgreich....#q
Vielleicht liest ja jemand aus der Gegend mit der mir mal helfend unter die Arme greifen würde? So ein bissel Führungstechnik Unterricht würde mir echt gut tun!#6
Wär echt super nett!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri masterpike auf was hast du den gefangen?


----------



## Koalano1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri!!!
Das ist wirklich eine SEHR schöner Fisch!
So einen will ich nächste Woche auch haben, nur größer#6

Grüße 

Koala


----------



## masterpike (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jo thx für die Petris.

@Alex Sea Shad!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Pike
Sauber, der müsste ja auch locker 80 haben... ;-)
Perfekt gehakt und ein super Release-Pic.
Besser geht es kaum.
Wir haben die Tage auch nur immer maximal 1-2 gefangen,
die Bissfrequenz ist momentan nicht soooo hoch.


----------



## King Wetzel (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri 
sachen sind gepackt für morgen  
ich werde in leverkusen an der wacht am rhein gehen mal gucken was geht
Gruß henry


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hab heute ne kurze Tour zum Rhein gemacht. Außer ein Aussteiger nichts zu holen. Morgen soll das Wetter besser werden da geht es zum Bagersee.


----------



## Gohann (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Petri
> sachen sind gepackt für morgen
> ich werde in leverkusen an der wacht am rhein gehen mal gucken was geht
> Gruß henry



Dann berichte morgen mal  bitte was dort läuft! Dort gehe ich auch schon mal hin. Hier im Kölner Raum ist es schon seit einiger Zeit wie verhext!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## King Wetzel (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ja mach ich auf jeden fall  
guut ich flieg dann mit meinem besen wenns da verhext ist vllt lässt sich ja trotzdem was reißen


----------



## Pitri1982 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bei mir ging heute ein 44er und ein wunderbarer 82er an den Haken. Der 44er auf Kopyto Motor oil, der 82 auf creature baits,Krebsimitat. Aber relativ unspektakulerer Drill. Winter eben.... So erfolgreich geht es gleich morgen früh um halb acht wieder los.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Pitri1982 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging heute ein 44er und ein wunderbarer 82er an den Haken. Der 44er auf Kopyto Motor oil, der 82 auf creature baits,Krebsimitat. Aber relativ unspektakulerer Drill. Winter eben.... So erfolgreich geht es gleich morgen früh um halb acht wieder los.




Wo ist der 82er |uhoh:


----------



## Bruno 01 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Patrick #6
Sauberes Teil



Bruno #h


----------



## ayron (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Petri
> sachen sind gepackt für morgen
> ich werde in leverkusen an der wacht am rhein gehen mal gucken was geht
> Gruß henry




Pack dir genug  Gufis ein:q...... ich hab da    2 stck beim ersten wurf abgerissen#d


auch sonst so scheint da viel rumzuliegen#h


----------



## Gufiwerfer (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gleich gehts los,erste mal zum Rhein (in 2011)


----------



## omnimc (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Gleich gehts los,erste mal zum Rhein (in 2011)


 in welche richtung? fahre auch gleich los.


----------



## King Wetzel (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



ayron schrieb:


> Pack dir genug Gufis ein:q...... ich hab da 2 stck beim ersten wurf abgerissen#d
> 
> 
> auch sonst so scheint da viel rumzuliegen#h


 

auf jeden fall ich war da auch chon nen paar mal da hat man manchmal keine lust mehr zu angeln:r:r:r:r:r

Jetzt gehts LOOOOOOOOS


----------



## dodo12 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Glückwunsch Masterpike!  Das 2. und 3. Foto haben es mir angetan! Lob an den Fotografen!


----------



## Apoo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gucke hier zwar nurnoch seltener rein wegen manch unangbrachten Posts' doch der Fisch von masterpike ist echt ein nettes Teil, petri dazu!


----------



## Besorger (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

http://img714.*ih.us/img714/7311/img0066gml.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute gabs 3 Zander alles bis 50 cm..


----------



## King Wetzel (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ach lasst mich doch alle in ruhe 

heute war wieder richtig tote hose einmal hing irgend nen ganz kleiner fisch am bullhead in 8cm ich deke nen mini barsch...

Petri den fängern


----------



## Gufiwerfer (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Soo,erste Mal dieses Jahr am Rhein gewesen,erste Mal ausgeworfen,und Biss,konnte direkt einen 45Zander landen,na ja dachte ich das fängt ja gut an,aber danach war nichts mehr los,eine Buhne neben mir sass ein Ansitzangler der auf Weisfisch aus war,ging aber leer aus,sagte hatte nichtmal ein Biss gehabt


----------



## Pitri1982 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War heute mit der Baitcaster unterwegs. Es ging relativ wenig aber immerhin einen 37er und einen 34 er Barsch.


----------



## Anek20dot (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tag Leute... Ich war So. auch unterwegs. Was soll ich sagen... es kann mich hier kaum einer toppen. |kopfkrat 

NEGATIV PB's:

1. auf einen 10cm Twister gab es einen fetten 18ner Zandrino. (altete PB war 19cm) - kein Foto

2. der kleinste Fisch beim Jiggen ever (gerissen). Schaut euch das Monstrum an.


----------



## flor61 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jo, Jo, Jo,

das Teil gehört in die Ewigen-Besten-Liste aufgenommen  #6

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## Anek20dot (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> heute gabs 3 zandis wieder das normal maß . und ein monster wieder mal verloren. beisszeit war heute 8   - 9 uhr danach kein zupfer



Ja die Beisszeit kann ich bestätigen. Am Sonntag kammen die Bisse auch gg. 8- 9 Uhr.


Was war der Erfolgsköder?


----------



## omnimc (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> Tag Leute... Ich war So. auch unterwegs. Was soll ich sagen... es kann mich hier kaum einer toppen. |kopfkrat
> 
> NEGATIV PB's:
> 
> ...


  evtl hätte man noch zoomen können was für ein fisch soll das sein?


----------



## Anek20dot (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

http://img821.*ih.us/img821/188/zoomed.jpg



hier gezoomed


----------



## Besorger (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hahahaahha


----------



## Gufiwerfer (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Soviel Zeit zum Angeln möchte ich auchmal haben,zum Glück nächste Woche Urlaub


----------



## WallerKalle04 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

#6ich auch marco ab donnerstag


----------



## Besorger (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

mittagspausen ahoi


----------



## Wiederfischer (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo ihr Experten vor Ort!
Ich komme aus Nordhessen und bin auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten in nächster Zeit auf Zander per GuFi zu fischen. Gibt es am Rhein Beschränkungen wegen Hechtschonzeit?

Danke für evtl. Infos, auch zu bestimmten Abschnitten o.ä.! Alex!


----------



## Moerser83 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nee in NRW nicht.


----------



## zanderzone (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

der gezoomte.. was ist das für ein fisch? ne grundel?


----------



## Anek20dot (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Kann sein, dass es ein Grundelart ist, die ich nicht kenne. Der Fisch ist aber keine Kesslergrundel, da keine runde Bauchflosse vorhanden war.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Evtl jemand am Samstag am Rhein unterwegs?Wollte wohl nach der Arbeit nochmal los


----------



## Besorger (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich evtl.


----------



## Wiederfischer (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Nee in NRW nicht.



Hallo Moerser83, danke für die info! Dann werden wir doch mal rüber fahren...! Wenn jemand Lust hat, sich mit zwei oder drei orstunkundigen Hessen am Vadder Rhein zu treffen wär super! #6

Grüße,  Alex!


----------



## sven_sid (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tach zusammen ist am sonntag jemand bei düsseldorf am rhein unterwegs?????

meldet euch mal


----------



## Moerser83 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Wiederfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Moerser83, danke für die info! Dann werden wir doch mal rüber fahren...! Wenn jemand Lust hat, sich mit zwei oder drei orstunkundigen Hessen am Vadder Rhein zu treffen wär super! #6
> 
> Grüße, Alex!


 
Kein Ding...#6


----------



## Gufiwerfer (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den Kleinen,die Puffstelle scheint es dir wohl angetan zu haben?!


----------



## Anek20dot (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri!! Wann kammen die Bisse (Uhrzeit)???

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich morgen auch am Wasser...|wavey:


----------



## Besorger (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

achso ehm uhrzeit spielt garnich mehr so ne rolle. ich mein heute war es windstill und warm in der sonne.was ja eig mal garnichg tu ist. aber ausser die 2 kleinen gabs nur nen zupfer.


----------



## randio (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute gab es ein paar sehr ordentliche Zander, aber es war ******* kalt und total windig...(von daher war die Bisserkennung nicht optimal)

@Besorger
Petri...und morgen sind dort bestimmt wieder 20 Angler dank dir. ;-)
Darauf kannste dir mmn. schon was einbilden. ;-)


----------



## Besorger (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bei mir war sowas von garkein wind  und man konnte sich die sonnenbank sparen


----------



## randio (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Die spare ich mir eh schon seit ein paar Jahren. ;-)
Joah, sonnig war es auch, aber trotzdem dank dem Wind sehr kalt.


----------



## Besorger (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

aber man weis ja nich welche puff stelle XD   ich kenn ja mehrere


----------



## Wiederfischer (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Kein Ding...#6



Prima, moerser83! Melde mich mal per pm bei dir! #6


----------



## Anek20dot (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wie angekündigt war ich heute unterwegs... zwei Burschen konnte ich erwischen... einer ist ausgestiegen

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/8026/dsc00978ky.jpg



http://img832.*ih.us/img832/4734/dsc00979t.jpg


----------



## Pitri1982 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich werde morgen mit einem Kumpel in aller frühe unterwegs sein. Mal sehen was wir so schönes aus dem Wasser zaubern können... ;-)


----------



## randio (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Anekdot
PETRI!!!

Die letzten Tage war es sehr geil, gab Zander bis 70 cm und mein Kumpel hat nen 85er erwischt...

Seit gestern Abend ist ein ganz fieser Ostwind...
Kein Plan ob es damit was zu tun hat.

Heute gab es zwar einige Bisse, aber nur wenig Fische...

Sind auf dem Rückweg in Duisburg am Eisenbahner vorbeigefahren und es waren kaum Angler da...
Sagt bloß, da wird nix mehr gefangen...haha

Ich glaube der Besorger ist auch der einzige der dort IMMER fängt...Respekt!


----------



## omnimc (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> @Anekdot
> PETRI!!!
> 
> Die letzten Tage war es sehr geil, gab Zander bis 70 cm und mein Kumpel hat nen 85er erwischt...
> ...


 na da habt ihr ja die Tms waldhof sehen können oder ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Anek20dot 


werde Morgen für 2-3 Stunden ne Tour machen um mein neues Tackle zu testen. Vieeléicht kann ich dabei noch ein Zander zum Fotoshoting überreden.


----------



## Bruno 01 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ anekdot
Petri #6
schöne Fische
@randio
ü70 darf man glaube ik nen Foto reinsetzten :q
Aber trotzdem Petri #6


Bruno #h


----------



## Besorger (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sind auf dem Rückweg in Duisburg am Eisenbahner vorbeigefahren und es waren kaum Angler da...
Sagt bloß, da wird nix mehr gefangen...haha

Ich glaube der Besorger ist auch der einzige der dort IMMER fängt...Respekt![/QUOTE]




masse statt klasse  :l:vik:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

werd morgen auch mal am puff sein! für holland ist mir das wetter zu unangenehm!


----------



## Besorger (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

und halb AB auch


----------



## sven_sid (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tach zusammen wer ist den morgen am rhein bei düsseldorf oder neuss unterwegs der lust hatt mit mir angeln zu gehen ???

meldet euch


----------



## aalk47 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@badboy:
wie issen dein avatarbild gefotet worden?

mit nem 600`er tele einmal quer ueber den hafen rueber?

fiel mir nur gerade so auf.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute am Rhein gab es ne absolute Nullnummer,dafür ordentlichen Wind,der im Nachhinein doch dafür sorgte das kühl wurde,Montag werde ich mal vormittags gehen


----------



## manolo86 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



aalk47 schrieb:


> @badboy:
> wie issen dein avatarbild gefotet worden?
> 
> mit nem 600`er tele einmal quer ueber den hafen rueber?
> ...


 
Ich denke mal es war extremes Niedrigwasser und der Fotograf hatte ne Wathose an. :vik:

Spaß beiseite, 
wer am Rhein öfters mal unterwegs ist und auch die anderen Stellen kennt, der weis wo und wie das Foto entstanden ist.
Auf jeden Fall musste der Fotograf keine überdimensionale Kamera oder andere übernatürlichen Fähigkeiten besitzen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

kann nicht pennen also fahr ich jetzt gleich los!|supergri


----------



## PLATINESOX (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> kann nicht pennen also fahr ich jetzt gleich los!|supergri




da juckt es ein in den fingern:q

gruss marcel


----------



## randio (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@aalk47
Das ist nicht der "Puff-Spot", das ist ein anderer recht bekannter,
an den man davor noch ein paar Meter Platz hat.

@Gufiwerfer
Finde echt gut, dass du auch Nullnummern vermerkst.
Das hilft wenigstens etwas als Indikator.
Fand aber auch, dass es seit Donnerstag Nachmittag mit kaltem
Ostwind etwas schwieriger wurde... 
Die Bisse und Stückzahlen wurden weniger.

Aber mein Kumpel hat mich gestern mit ner 74er Barbe, 4 Zandern und 
3 Barschen lügen gestraft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



aalk47 schrieb:


> @badboy:
> wie issen dein avatarbild gefotet worden?
> 
> mit nem 600`er tele einmal quer ueber den hafen rueber?
> ...




Mit nem Handy und Zoom option..


Beim mir gab es Gestern auch ne null Nr nur ein Biss den ganzen Tag


----------



## Besorger (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gestern garnix. heute 1 guten biss. was is denn los in letzder zeit


----------



## Pitri1982 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bei mir ebenfalls, lange nichts. Dann einen Minizander und zwei noch kleinere Barsche. Gestern gar nichts.... Schön ist anders....


----------



## Anek20dot (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern um 7 mit Kumpel am Wasser angekommen. In den ersten 3 Stunden kein einziger Zupfer. Nach einem Stellenwechsel, bekamm ich einen hammer Biss. Konnte zwar den Fisch zur Buhne heranziehen, jedoch nicht hochpumpen. Der Dicke hat sich für ca. 5 sek. unten in den Steinen festgesetzt. Dann kammen 2-3 ruckartige Bewegungen und weg war Der:c... Ich könnt heulen....

Nächster Auswurf, Biss...nach 5 Metern ausgestiegen. Habe den Gufi wieder absinken lassen, weil der noch ein ganzes Stück entfernt war.... paar Umdrehungen weiter, wieder Biss |bigeyes, ein 40 ger Babyzander, der die Laune nicht mehr steigen konnte.

Ne Stunde später enttäuscht nach Hause gefahren.#t


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Anek20dot immerhin besser als Schneider...


----------



## Gufiwerfer (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Randio,wie ich ja mal sagte,wenn ich war gab es immer ne Info,auch wenn es Nullnummern gibt,leider überwiegen die in letzter Zeit bei mir.

Ab Morgen Urlaub,denke da werde ich öfters zum Rhein kommen(hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## carste (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hi Leute!

Wollter mal fragen ob einer von dieses jahr schon an den buhnen in neuss unterwegs war und wie erfolge waren?

Wollte nächstes Wochenende mal dort hin , ist aber einige Zeit her als ich das lezte dort war.

Mfg

Carsten


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute 1biss 1zander 50+ und das von 5.30-10uhr#d


----------



## randio (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jau, gut ist echt was anderes...

Aber mal ehrlich, ich glaube wir sind auch etwas verwöhnt, oder? Es gab halt ende letzten Jahres bis zu 16 Zander in 2-3 Stunden, oder selbst dieses Jahr schon 12 in 3-4 Stunden.

Anfang letzten Jahres habe ich mich über 2-3 Zander am ganzen Tag super gefreut.

Nun wird die Session bei "nur" einem Zander und 2-3 Bissen, im Hinterkopf schon als totaler Mißerfolg gewertet.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich dieses Jahr bei ca. 20ig mal fischen, erst 3 mal geschneidert habe (einmal komplett ohne Biss) ist das doch schon recht erträglich.

Eigentlich fängt ja hier jeder regelmäßig und auch gute Fische...
(siehe z.B. Badboy und Masterpike)

@Gufiwerfer
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.
Ab Donnerstag wird das Wetter wieder besser und dann
greife ich vielleicht auch mal wieder nen Stündchen am "Puff" an. ;-)

P.s. Bin mal auf Manolo gespannt, die Jungs wollten heute auf "Dickbarsch"...


----------



## Apoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ihr scheint echt ziemlich verwöhnt zu sein, bei einigen Leuten ist es normal 5 mal zu gehen und lediglich Bisse zu haben, ich kann nicht verstehen worüber ihr euch beschwert #c


----------



## flor61 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo Rheinangler,

ich muß Euch sagen, Ihr jammert auf hohem Niveau. Hier in Brandenburg ist es zur Zeit wie in Sibierien, -6°C. An Fisch ist seit Anfang Dezember , außer vereinzelt, nicht zu denken. Mein letzter Fisch, Hecht 80cm, war ende November. Seit dem ist hier tote Hose, aber richtig. Dazu kamen noch die Hochwässer in der Spree. Alles Mist.

:vik:


Ich wünsch Euch aber trotzdem 

Petri Heil


----------



## masterpike (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tach zusammen,

heute gab's ein Moppelchen bei einem Kurztrip:













Hoffentlich wird es ganz schnell wieder warm! #d

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Anek20dot (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri!! Ja, der Meinung bin ich auch.... Wärme muss her... vor allem bei solch roten Flossen |supergri


----------



## randio (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Fettsack.
Schon randvoll mit Laich die Mädels.


----------



## Besorger (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wenigstens mal einer der fängt und dann noch die berta   PETRI


----------



## Besorger (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich glaub ich muss gleich nochmal los


----------



## otti90 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

praktisch wenn man direkt in der nähe wohnt ^^


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*


----------



## Besorger (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri  war das der einzige von euch?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

von 10-12mann insgesamt die am puff waren sind 2zander gelandet worden!


----------



## Besorger (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

höö   ihr wart doch zu 4     ja  gestern ging da auch schon nix. aber im ganzen hafen hatte ich garnix gestern und heut nur 1richtig guten biss am puff


----------



## otti90 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

das is in duisburg oder?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> höö  ihr wart doch zu 4  ja gestern ging da auch schon nix. aber im ganzen hafen hatte ich garnix gestern und heut nur 1richtig guten biss am puff


 

meinte im ganzen puff!


----------



## Besorger (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

achsooo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri WallerKalle04 und Masterpike

Ich denke das es mit der Wassertrübung zusammen hängt. Im November und Dezember hatten Wir Hochwasser Fänge waren auch gut weil das Wasser angetrügt war.Jetzt kann man bis zur 1 m rein schauen. Man sollte Nachts probieren da könnte mehr gehen wie Tagsüber.

Im Holland konnte ich die gleiche Erfahrung machen Tagsüber kein einzigen Biss aber Nachts ging dann die Post ab besonders die Groß Zander hatten dann richtig zugeschlagen.


----------



## Camouflage (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hey,
wer am puff angelt is doch selber schuld,.... 
hatte heute vormittag zwei, dabei einen mitte siebziger,.... 
LG,
nils


----------



## sven_sid (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

also ich bin mit meinem kleinen angel 1x1 am ende ich war heute schon wieder ohne erfolg am rhein mitlerweile denke ich ich mache irgend einen gravierenden fehler oder das material was ich benutze ist fürn arsch ^^

naja nix los heut mal wieder


----------



## Anek20dot (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



sven_sid schrieb:


> also ich bin mit meinem kleinen angel 1x1 am ende ich war heute schon wieder ohne erfolg am rhein mitlerweile denke ich ich mache irgend einen gravierenden fehler oder das material was ich benutze ist fürn arsch ^^
> 
> naja nix los heut mal wieder




nicht verzweifeln!!! die schlechten Bedingungen sind an der Beissflaute schuld.... Geduld.... es wird wieder


----------



## Besorger (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

also bei dir da im hafen muss echt was gehen. vll suchst du dir auch nur die falschen stellen aus?? oder fangen die anderen da ?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Petri WallerKalle04 und Masterpike
> 
> Ich denke das es mit der Wassertrübung zusammen hängt. Im November und Dezember hatten Wir Hochwasser Fänge waren auch gut weil das Wasser angetrügt war.Jetzt kann man bis zur 1 m rein schauen. Man sollte Nachts probieren da könnte mehr gehen wie Tagsüber.
> 
> Im Holland konnte ich die gleiche Erfahrung machen Tagsüber kein einzigen Biss aber Nachts ging dann die Post ab besonders die Groß Zander hatten dann richtig zugeschlagen.


 

war ja um 5.30uhr da und da war auch nix!


----------



## Koalano1 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Fein, Patrick#6
Jetzt ist der Zesch nicht mehr alleine, der da Fische fangen kann


Grüße


----------



## Gufiwerfer (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> war ja um 5.30uhr da und da war auch nix!





Um diese Zeit machen die meisten Puffs auch zu:q:q

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mir doch die Puffkarte besorgt.

Ab wann haste Urlaub?


----------



## Oliver03 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



sven_sid schrieb:


> also ich bin mit meinem kleinen angel 1x1 am ende ich war heute schon wieder ohne erfolg am rhein mitlerweile denke ich ich mache irgend einen gravierenden fehler oder das material was ich benutze ist fürn arsch ^^
> 
> naja nix los heut mal wieder




Glaub ich nicht das du was falsch machst, sonst wird ja dieses Jahr bisher auch kaum was gefangen von den Leuten hier im Thread.
Warte mal bis März, wenn kein Hochwasser mehr kommt wird da gut was gehen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Um diese Zeit machen die meisten Puffs auch zu:q:q
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mir doch die Puffkarte besorgt.
> 
> Ab wann haste Urlaub?


 

ab donnerstag!#6


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich werds morgen mal mit köfis auf grund versuchen


----------



## otti90 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi, wollten am wochenende zum rhein und da solls zwar bisschen wärmer werden aber regnen. Was habt ihr so für erfahrungen, wie wirkt sich Regenwetter auf den Zanderfang aus?

danke schon mal


----------



## Oliver03 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



otti90 schrieb:


> Hi, wollten am wochenende zum rhein und da solls zwar bisschen wärmer werden aber regnen. Was habt ihr so für erfahrungen, wie wirkt sich Regenwetter auf den Zanderfang aus?
> 
> danke schon mal




das kommt immer drauf an! Wenn der Regen plötzlich nach einer Schönwetterphase eintritt und mit einem rapiden Luftdruckabfall verbunden ist kann man getrost zu Hause bleiben. Hat man hingegen 2,3 oder mehr Tage konstantes Regenwetter und Luftdruck kann man super fangen.

Die Temperaturunterschiede an Land kommen im Wasser leider stark verzögert an. Wenn es also eine Woche lang im Winter über 10°C hat, heißt das noch lange nicht das die Fische davon überhaupt was mitkriegen.


----------



## otti90 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hmm so gut is das wetter ja zur zeit auch nich, ich hoff dann ma das sich der luftdruck nich so ändert :-/


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

aber guck mal hier haben 3 leute ne 4 schlecht gefangen und masterpike hat gut gefangen   vll haste ja glück


----------



## otti90 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ja wär auf jeden fall schon geil  naja mal schaun


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> war ja um 5.30uhr da und da war auch nix!




WallerKalle um diese Zeit sollte man nicht an der Spundwand Seite probieren sondern an der Steinpackung weil die Zander in der Dunkelheit da rauben...


----------



## stefannn87 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Oh, alles Ruhrpottler hier wa? 

Ich glaub nicht das die Zander schon so weit ans Ufer kommen. Ich glaube du musst noch mindestens nen Monat bis zwei warten das du gut in den Steinen faengst(wenn da nicht die Schonzeit beginnt) 

Ach und Luftdruck ist immer so ne Sache. Habe Zander gefangen an Tagen wo sich der Luftdruck stark veraendert hat und auch an Tagen wo das Wetter aenderungen vorgewiesen hat. Aber das ist natuerlich immer die eigene Erfahrung und Meinung 

Werde naechste Woche mal auf Largemouth Bass gehen und solange weiterhin hier reinschnuppern! Gebt GAS!


----------



## Besorger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bei mir gabs letzde woche eingie bisse direkt vor der spundwand oder steinpackung   aber auch mal nur bisse weit draußen


----------



## Oliver03 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Ach und Luftdruck ist immer so ne Sache. Habe Zander gefangen an Tagen wo sich der Luftdruck stark veraendert hat und auch an Tagen wo das Wetter aenderungen vorgewiesen hat. Aber das ist natuerlich immer die eigene Erfahrung und Meinung



Natürlich fängt man auch bei "schlechten" Luftdruckverhältnissen Zander. Mich würde aber wundern wenn du an solchen Tagen wo der Luftdruck stark abstürzt, oder rapide ansteigt mehr als 5 Stück oder was dickes gefangen hast.


----------



## randio (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wir haben auch schon bei totalem "Wetter-Kauderwelsch" und daraus resultierenden Luftdruckschwankungen relativ große Stückzahlen gefangen. Ich gebe darauf "eigentlich" wenig, da diese These rein physikalisch außer Kraft gesetzt wird. Aber wenn selbst Didi Isaiasch darauf schwört muss ja was dran sein... ;-)

Ne, Spaß beiseite...Viele Leute haben wohl Erfahrungen damit gesammelt und deren Meinung und Einschätzung respektiert man natürlich.

Was haben die Jungs von Profiblinker immer gesagt???
Glaube " Die Schnur muss naß sein" ;-)
Vorm Wetterschirm hat noch keiner Fisch gefangen.

Anbei kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Zander auch zum jagen an die Packungen kommen...
Die Packungen sind voll von Kleinfisch.


----------



## Peter K. (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



> Anbei kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Zander auch zum jagen an die Packungen kommen...
> Die Packungen sind voll von Kleinfisch.


Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Hatte  vorgestern 5 Fische bis 50cm. Alle auf Wobbler an der Packung!


----------



## Veit (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Wir haben auch schon bei totalem "Wetter-Kauderwelsch" und daraus resultierenden Luftdruckschwankungen relativ große Stückzahlen gefangen. Ich gebe darauf "eigentlich" wenig, da diese These rein physikalisch außer Kraft gesetzt wird.



Sehr richtig!
Die Luftdrucktheorie ist völliger Nonsens und wird gerne als Ausrede für schlechte Fangergebnisse verwendet. 
Ich habe in den letzten Monaten die Luftdruckverhältnisse mal ausgiebig beobachtet und konnte keinerlei Zusammenhang mit der Beißfreudigkeit der Zander erkennen. 
Faktoren wie Wasserstand/trübung und Lichteinfall sind dagegen wirklich entscheidend.
Letztlich kann aber nur ein Köder, der im Wasser ist, auch Fische fangen.


----------



## masterpike (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Veit schrieb:


> Letztlich kann aber nur ein Köder, der im Wasser ist, auch Fische fangen.



Und einmal bitte drei Euro ins Phrasenschwein! :m

Ne Spaß, so sehe ich das auch!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Anek20dot (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Hatte  vorgestern 5 Fische bis 50cm. Alle auf Wobbler an der Packung!




Petri!! auf Flachläufer????


----------



## Gufiwerfer (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War heute auch mal für ca 3 Stunden am Puff,na ja an der Vulkanstrasse hätte ich in den 3 Stunden wohl mehr Spass gehabt,gegenüber an der Steinpackung konnte auch niemand was landen.

Aber schön warm war es in der Sonne


----------



## Besorger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute mittags  die ersten 3 würfe  bisse gehabt  in anziehen :S  heute war ein komsichertag.  vorhin ging mit wobbler und gufis nix


----------



## Besorger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

vulkanstr ist aber auch teurer   wenn geh haus 19  3 etage zur hanna  sag du komms von mir bekommse rabatt


----------



## Moerser83 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> vulkanstr ist aber auch teurer  wenn geh haus 19  3 etage zur hanna  sag du komms von mir bekommse rabatt


 
|muahah:


----------



## Peter K. (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja auf flachlaufende Wobbler.

Langsam führen bis 50cm, dann rappelt es


----------



## Moerser83 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Welches FC nehmt ihr zum Zanderfischen am Rhein und Hafen?
Damit nicht zu viel übers FC hier kommt, könnt ihr mir ja eine PN schicken.:vik:

Gruss Moerser83


----------



## Magdeburger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> heute mittags  die ersten 3 würfe  bisse gehabt  in anziehen :S  heute war ein komsichertag.  vorhin ging mit wobbler und gufis nix



Bist du von Beruf eigentlich Angler? |kopfkrat


----------



## Besorger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

peter  welche farben hast du denn? habe heute mal einen  die packung entlang gezogen garnix ging da. heute auf gummi en tag über auch nich


----------



## Besorger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Bist du von Beruf eigentlich Angler? |kopfkrat


 





ehm naja halb halb


----------



## otti90 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

guide


----------



## zorra (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> ehm naja halb halb


...und wens mit dem Angeln nicht klappt kennt er jemand der dir auch noch günstig die Rute hält.#a
gr.zorra


----------



## Besorger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

umsons die rute hält  aber das gehört hier jetz nich hin. is ja ein angelforum


----------



## randio (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Um mal wieder etwas halbwegs sinnvolles beizutragen...

@moerser83
Auf keinen Fall zu dünnes...
Mir ist 2x FAST das FC samt Zander an den Packungen gerissen. 
Früher  habe ich max. 5kg gefischt, mittlerweile nur noch 6kg+ bevorzugt von Toray  oder Owner. (Da stimmen die Tragkraftangaben)
Gamakatsu und Daiwa machen aber auch gutes FC.
Mit Berkley habe ich bezüglich der Knotenfestigkeit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und auch so macht es eher den Anschein, als sei es normale Mono.

Ich denke aber soooo viel tut sich da auch nicht.
Vieles ist Vertrauenssache.

Wer ein paar hundert Euro für Rute und Rolle ausgibt, sollte mmn. aber nicht an den Kleinteilen sparen.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, frag...gerne auch via PN.


----------



## Anek20dot (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Ja auf flachlaufende Wobbler.
> 
> Langsam führen bis 50cm, dann rappelt es




#t Das wundert mich etwas, dass es zu dieser Jahreszeit schon funzt...  Werde es auf jeden Fall testen und bei den nächsten Ausflügen, früh morgens, wobbeln...


----------



## Gufiwerfer (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Evtl versuche ich mein Glück Freitag vormittag nochmal


----------



## Oliver03 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Was haben die Jungs von Profiblinker immer gesagt???
> Glaube " Die Schnur muss naß sein" ;-)
> Vorm Wetterschirm hat noch keiner Fisch gefangen.



Natürlich fängt man am meisten wenn man einfach immer am Wasser ist. Das setzt aber voraus, dass ich arbeitslos bin und sehr sehr viel Zeit zum Angeln habe.
Für alle anderen lohnt sich das Angeln gerade auf große Zander über 80 an bestimmten Tagen aber ganz besonders.
Natürlich ist der Luftdruck nicht der einzige Faktor und sicherlich auch nicht der wichtigse den man beachten muss, aber dennoch muss auch er stimmen.
Jedenfalls kamen 90% der Großzander im Rhein von mir und meinen Angelkollegen bei ganz bestimmten Verhältnissen von den Faktoren Mondphase,Luftdruck und Wasserstand.
Kennt man diese Faktoren geht man an bestimmten Tagen ganz gezielt los und nimmt sich frei, weil die Chance auf Großzander dann wesentlich größer ist als wenn man einfach "planlos" losgeht. Geht jemand nahezu jeden Tag angeln ist natürlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch auch solche Tage zufällig mitzunehmen und große Zander zu fangen.


Wer aus welchen Gründen auch immer solche Zusammenhänge nicht erschließt bzw. kennt, dem sei also empfohlen möglichst oft ans Wasser zu rennen und auf sein Glück zu hoffen um was großes zu fangen.


----------



## randio (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Oder halt ein gutes Zeitmanagement. ;-)

Vielleicht nutzt der ein oder andere auch einfache seine massig vorhandene Gleitzeit (Die er hat, weil er in der Schule aufgepasst hat) und geht dann angeln, wenn es ihm Spaß macht, weil ihm einfach danach ist draußen zu sein und ne Runde zu fischen. 

Klar, man könnte auch bei schönstem Wetter in der Hütte bleiben, weil die Mondphase nicht optimal ist...

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, es ist für mich ein Hobby/Passion und noch keine Wissenschaft. UND der Erfolg (zumindest quantitativ) gibt mir momentan recht.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich dir das nicht glaube oder deine Erfahrungen anzweifle.


----------



## Oliver03 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, es ist für mich ein Hobby/Passion und noch keine Wissenschaft. UND der Erfolg (zumindest quantitativ) gibt mir momentan recht.



1. Wenn du wie ich aus deinem Text lese eine akademische Ausbildung genossen hast, solltest du die wissenschaftliche Herangehensweise an gewisse Dinge allerdings beherrschen, oder du hast im Studium wohl nicht aufgepasst 

2. Von deinem Erfolg sieht man hier allerdings sehr wenig in Form von Bildern. Wenn du so viel fängst füll den thread doch mal mit Bildern von schönen 60+ Zandern, macht mehr her als die Labereien hier #6


----------



## pk0312 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

|good:


----------



## randio (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

1. Vieles kann, nichts muss. ;-)
Anbei, nicht zu viel interpretieren...zumindest nicht in einem Angelboard.

2. Aus aktuellem Anlass poste ich nur noch Bilder auf denen man den Spot nicht erkennt und nicht einmal erraten kann. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen...Sonst haste dort ein Heuschrecken-Syndrom.
(Hier schreibt zwar nur ne Handvoll, aber es lesen viel mehr)
Und wenn dann noch die Mondphase nicht stimmt, geht da erstmal nix mehr...;-)

P.S. Aber um auf deine Theorie zurück zu kommen,
ich fange recht selten Zander über 60cm...
Vielleicht hat es ja doch etwas damit zu tun.
Wer weiß das schon...


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute gabs 1biss beim 1wurf sons 0 , garnix  und mega winding


wie gibts betimmte zeiten  wü ü 80fische beissen


----------



## Anek20dot (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Von deinem Erfolg sieht man hier allerdings sehr wenig in Form von Bildern. Wenn du so viel fängst füll den thread doch mal mit Bildern von schönen 60+ Zandern, macht mehr her als die Labereien hier #6



#d nicht böse gemeint, aber....

1. keiner muss hier was beweisen....
2. an der eigenen Nase fassen (sehe viel Text...wo sind die Bilder von deinen Fängen >60 cm??? )


----------



## Peter K. (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich stimme Oliver da generell zu.

Wer sich intensiv mit der Materie befasst, wird Zusammenhänge von Wasserstand/Lichtintensität/Luftdruck/Wassertrübung/Temperatur finden.

Was hier jedoch nicht angesprochen wurde, ist das jeweilige Fanggewässer.

Wer wie Veit an einen der besten Zandergewässer in DE fischt, fängt sogar an tendenziell schlechten Tagen, Fisch.

Man muss nicht unbedingt viele Fische posten um als erfahrener Angler angesehen zu werden. Jedoch sollte man hier auch die Waage halten. Nur theoretisches bringt einen auch nicht zum Erfolg, die Praxis gibt einem Recht, ob die Theorie auch fruchtet.

Und aus diesen Erfahrungen, schließen sich dann viele Zusammenhänge.


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gibs den echt faktoren wo man sagen könnte heute beisst ein 80er zander?  weil wo kleine sind müssen doch auch mal dicke muttis schwimmen    ist ja wie im kindergarten  irgendein kind wird ne dicke mama haben


----------



## Anek20dot (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> gibs den echt faktoren wo man sagen könnte heute beisst ein 80er zander?  weil wo kleine sind müssen doch auch mal dicke muttis schwimmen    ist ja wie im kindergarten  irgendein kind wird ne dicke mama haben



Ich konnte letztes Jahr beobachten, dass größere Exemplare 
bei erhöhtem Wasserstand gebissen haben.


----------



## omnimc (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

so viel gelesen und immer noch nicht schlau.
soll ich jetzt auf zander gehen oder erst heute abend?
die sonne scheint und es sind 4 grad.


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ja die dicken haben auch bei mir bei hohem gebissen  gut das der pegel so weit unten ist.  ich würd jetz gehen


----------



## zorra (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Ich stimme Oliver da generell zu.
> 
> Wer sich intensiv mit der Materie befasst, wird Zusammenhänge von Wasserstand/Lichtintensität/Luftdruck/Wassertrübung/Temperatur finden.
> ...Genau Richtig....Boots-Verticalangler trifft es dann noch härter wie Rheinangler unter den genannten Umständen.
> ...


----------



## omnimc (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

mir würde auf ansage ein massiger reichen.


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ja das wäre auch zu schön um war zu sein. aber eig müsste doch bald wieder gehen,soviel beiss flauten wie die letzden tage war.


----------



## omnimc (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

genau mehr als schneider geht nicht! bin dann mal los.


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

viel glück  tide lines


----------



## Oliver03 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> #d nicht böse gemeint, aber....
> 
> 1. keiner muss hier was beweisen....
> 2. an der eigenen Nase fassen (sehe viel Text...wo sind die Bilder von deinen Fängen >60 cm??? )



1.Ums beweisen gehts mir nicht nur wenn ich hier nen post mache á la "heute 12 Zander und nen schönen 80+" und dann kein pic dazu poste finde ich das schade.

2. Ich schreibe momentan deshalb viel weil ich in der Klausurvorbereitung stecke und kaum rauskomme.
Im März poste ich dann auch wieder Fangbilder von den Fischen über 60.


@besorger Auf Ansage fangen kann man einen 80er im dt. Rhein leider nicht.
Aber es gibt Tage an denen ist es wesentlich wahrscheinlicher als an den meisten anderen Tagen große Zander zu fangen.
Natürlich muss die Stelle auch das nötige Potenzial haben!


Der Grund weshalb Großzander so selten beißen liegt auf der Hand:

1. Es gibt nicht mehr so viele im Rhein
2. Der Stoffwechsel ist nicht so hoch wie bei den kleinen Artgenossen, deshalb kann es sein das die kleinen sich den Bauch vollschlagen an einem Tag und der Große keinen Flossenschlag tut.
Noch nicht verstanden habe ich, wieso an ganz wenigen Tagen fast nur große beißen und kaum kleine.


----------



## erT (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Der Grund weshalb Großzander so selten beißen liegt auf der Hand:
> 
> 1. Es gibt nicht mehr so viele im Rhein
> [...]



Ich durfte neulich noch von einem elektrofischen im Rhein bei Köln berichtet bekommen, dass die dort ansässigen Angler noch nie so viele Großzander sehen durften.
Vorhanden sind massig, die Fänge sind aber rar.

Das ist zwar wenig wissenschaftlich und ich kann leider nichts davon schriftlich belegen, aber vllt ist es mal ein Anstoß...


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ja hab auch schon in vielen videos und artikeln gelesen das die zander in holländ mehr große aufweisen wie in deutschland  kann das stimmen?


----------



## Anek20dot (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> ja hab auch schon in vielen videos und artikeln gelesen das die zander in holländ mehr große aufweisen wie in deutschland  kann das stimmen?



Wenn dann nur weiter von der Grenze entfernt.... in unmittelbarer Nähe stimmt die Aussage nicht... (Vergleichswerte sind eigene Fänge in D und N)


ach... ich freue mich, dass Klausurvorbereitung seit letztem Semester für mich ein Fremdwort ist


----------



## Bruno 01 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Veit schrieb:


> Sehr richtig!
> Die Luftdrucktheorie ist völliger Nonsens und wird gerne als Ausrede für schlechte Fangergebnisse verwendet.
> Ich habe in den letzten Monaten die Luftdruckverhältnisse mal ausgiebig beobachtet und konnte keinerlei Zusammenhang mit der Beißfreudigkeit der Zander erkennen.
> Faktoren wie Wasserstand/trübung und Lichteinfall sind dagegen wirklich entscheidend.
> Letztlich kann aber nur ein Köder, der im Wasser ist, auch Fische fangen.


 
Zittat:"Für mich waren viel mehr Luftdruck,Lichteinfall,Windstärke und Windrichtung,Wasserstandsänderungen und Wassertrübung die alles entscheidenden Fangfaktoren".

Titel:Mondsüchtige Räuber
Blinkerausgabe Aug.2005
Autor:Uli B.

Wer muss denn jetzt seinen Dr.Titel abgeben :q
Nein Spass bei Seite,was haltet Ihr von der Aussage das es um den Neumondtag außergewöhnliche Fangtage gibt ?
Das der Mond einfluss auf das Beißverhalten hat wissen wir glaube ich alle.z.b.finde ich,Vollmond schlecht für Aal aber gut für Zander.Die Neumondphase werde ich dieses Jahr mal beobachten.


Bruno#h


----------



## Gufiwerfer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Immer diese Theorien,wenn ich meine ich habe Lust zum Angeln fahre ich zum Wasser,wenn ich dann fange ist es ok,falls nicht ist auch ok,hauptsache draussen,und die Schnur ist nass.


----------



## zorra (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> ja hab auch schon in vielen videos und artikeln gelesen das die zander in holländ mehr große aufweisen wie in deutschland kann das stimmen?


 ....für einige Gewässer trifft das sicher noch zu für den Rhein in NL im Grenzbereich nicht mehr....und auch nur da wo keine BFischer sind schau dir mal das Video auf Yuotub an Verticalangeln mit Dietmar I.da siehste was dir als NL Angler am Rhein Waal pasieren kann.....während du am Angeln bist ziehen die eine Buhne nach der andern ab.
gr.zorra


----------



## randio (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Gufiwerfer
Das kann ich so unterschreiben...

Aber klar, wenn ich nichts fange, oder viel weniger als am Tag zuvor mache ich mir natürlich Gedanken woran es gelegen haben könnte.
Und ich würde lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, ich hätte noch nie rückwirkend den Lufdruck verglichen.

Wenn überhaupt, gehe ich eher nach Trübung bzw. dem Lichteinfall.


----------



## ayron (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Seh ich auch so!!!

Hab mir auch oft gedacht ******* guck dir das wetter an.....es stürmte und hagelte....war sau Kalt....gefangen habe ich.....dann konstane bedingungen...nichts.....praller sonnenschein und es beißst....

Hab mir oft gedacht ******* du hast so gefroren und nichts gefangen.....2 Tage später war ich wieder draußen und gedacht nie wieder....

Wenn das Wetter angnehm ist brauch ich erstrecht nichts fangen#6


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

abends geh ich z.b  nicht los auf zander wenn der himmel frei ist und  der mond voll scheint.  wenn es bedeckt ist und windig  hatte ich die besten erfolge.    aber welches video meinst du ? da gibt es einige


----------



## zorra (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> abends geh ich z.b nicht los auf zander wenn der himmel frei ist und der mond voll scheint. wenn es bedeckt ist und windig hatte ich die besten erfolge. aber welches video meinst du ? da gibt es einige


...youtube...Verticalangel mit D.I....Bissclip TV steht dahinter.


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

oh man das is ja ärgerlich. dann scheint sich holland ja doch nich so zu lohnen wenn man die stellen nich kennt :S


----------



## pk0312 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Auch in holland (dem gelobten Land) springen dir die fische nicht von alleine ins boot bzw an land aber es gibt in NL Gewässer die vom Fischpotenzial her der Rhein in Menge und Grösse toppen.  Aber auch an diesen Gewässern musst du dir die stellen alleine suchen die Fisch bringen denn auch haringvliet und gooimeer sind keine Forellenpuffs die immer 40 Zander oder mehr bringen auch wenn einige hier der Meinung sind


----------



## Peter K. (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



> Immer diese Theorien,wenn ich meine ich habe Lust zum Angeln fahre ich  zum Wasser,wenn ich dann fange ist es ok,falls nicht ist auch  ok,hauptsache draussen,und die Schnur ist nass.


Aber dann auch bitte nicht meckern, wenn andere Großzander fangen


----------



## Oliver03 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Aber dann auch bitte nicht meckern, wenn andere Großzander fangen




good posting #6


----------



## Gufiwerfer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Kann mich nicht dran entsinnen das ich jemals gemeckert habe,wenn andere Grosszander fangen.

Freue mich über jeden Fisch,auch wenn ich nur Kleinkram fange


----------



## Besorger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Freue mich über jeden Fisch,auch wenn ich nur Kleinkram fange[/QUOTE]






#6


----------



## Besorger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich werd mal losziehen


----------



## Anek20dot (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wenn sich nichts ändert... versuche ich morgen mein Glück 

|bigeyes Sieht aber verdammt nach Nebel aus... bis jetzt noch keine guten Fänge bei Nebel erzielt.


----------



## Oliver03 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Probier bei Nebel mal phosphoresziernde Köder z.b. Sandra(aber nicht extra mit der Taschenlampe anleuchten).
Die Dinger fangen nie, aber bei Nebel sind die ne Bank.


----------



## Anek20dot (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das ist doch mal ein Tip.... Danke |wavey:
Hast du vielleicht einen Link... damit ich nicht lange rumeiern muss..


----------



## Besorger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

1 biss in 1 1/2std  auf nen perlmut stint gejigt ohhhh mann   2 gufis weg    und ordentlich diesel abgase geatmet


----------



## ayron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

angeln in der natur ist doch schön :q


----------



## zorra (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein Tip.... Danke |wavey:
> Hast du vielleicht einen Link... damit ich nicht lange rumeiern muss..


.....nimm mal deine K-Boxen und leuchte die mit Schwarzlicht aus dann wirste dich wundern was da alles Leuchte...Birne kostet im Baumarkt glaub 2euro.
gr.zorra


----------



## Anek20dot (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nun mal schauen was morgen am Wasser passiert... werde auf die Vertrauensköder setzen... ob top oder flop...Bericht kommt.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

sind heute vom rückweg aus holland kurz am puff gewesen! LarsS konnte nen schönen Zander verhaften! Foto folgt.....


----------



## Besorger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

spundwand seite?


----------



## Peter K. (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@gufiwerfer

damit warst nicht du gemeint, sondern die, die meckern wenn andere mehr oder größere Zander fangen


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*







Foto von heute


----------



## Anek20dot (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Schöner Fisch..Petri!!!


----------



## Peter K. (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Der leuchtet nicht  nur grün, der ist sogar grün

Petri, aber nicht für den Verzehr geeignet


----------



## Gufiwerfer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Zetti,morgen vormittag fahre ich auch zum Rhein,bin mir zwar noch nicht ganz schlüssig wohin,aber ich denke da so an eine Hafeneinfahrt


----------



## Besorger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hammer  petri  wenigstens einer der da mal wieder was gutes rausholt


----------



## Besorger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gefaulenzt oder gejigt?  was hatte er eig? 55?


----------



## Oliver03 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



zorra schrieb:


> .....nimm mal deine K-Boxen und leuchte die mit Schwarzlicht aus dann wirste dich wundern was da alles Leuchte...Birne kostet im Baumarkt glaub 2euro.
> gr.zorra




Was du meinst ist Fluoreszenz!
Phosphoreszierende Köder sind die, die im Dunkeln wie Knicklichter leuchten, wenn man sie mit der Taschenlampe anstrahlt.


----------



## LarsS (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> gefaulenzt oder gejigt?  was hatte er eig? 55?




Gefaulenzt, genau gemessen haben wir nicht, wird so um die 55 gehabt haben.


----------



## Peter K. (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Oliver

Wie oft waren wir mit den "Leuchtshads" erfolgreich?

Von 1000 Zandern vielleicht 1 auf LS.


----------



## Oliver03 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Oliver
> 
> Wie oft waren wir mit den "Leuchtshads" erfolgreich?
> 
> Von 1000 Zandern vielleicht 1 auf LS.




Ja die taugen auch nur bei Nebel, sonst nicht!


----------



## Anek20dot (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

|wavey: so..wie angekündig, war ich heute wieder unterwegs. Meine Sorgen bezüglich des Nebels sind Geschichte..... Um 7 am Wasser, habe ich mit Wobbels angefangen... leider kein Biss.

Nach einer Stunde ab an die Strömungskante. Das war die richtige Entscheidung. Innerhalb 1ner Stunde gabs 7 Zander...leider alle aus der Kindergartenfraktion bis 50 cm. Keine Fotos gemacht.

Dann war der Spuck vorbei... als ob die alle verschwunden sind|rolleyes

Ca. 30  Min. nach dem letzten Zander. TOCK-> |bigeyes ....das ist kein Zander ...nach kurzem Drill kamm dieser 80ger Wels zum Vorschein.

Oooookey. Wo sind die Zander??? Nix da.... 15 Minuten später machts BÄMMM in der Rute. Anschlag...nix passiert..der Fette bleibt am Grund hängen... dreht Richtung Strömung und ab ging die Post.... Gufi abgerissen....Schnur voller Schleim... also war die Oma vom Welsi da.


Juuut...bissl traurig..nächster Gufi... ca 20. Minuten später die gleiche Geschichte... BÄMMM (war wahrscheinlich der Opa )..und diesmal sofort los marschiert...keine Chance zur Gegenwehr....... Material ist auf Zander abgestimmt....

http://img844.*ih.us/img844/3953/asffasf.jpg


----------



## Oliver03 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tja so ist das.. gegen nen vernünftigen Wels macht man mit dem Zandergeschirr nicht viel!

trotzdem petri zum kleinen #6


----------



## ali-angler (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Waller und den Zandern, naja aber jetzt weisste ja wo der Dicke steht. Würd sagen nächstes mal gehts mit 30er Geflecht auf Wallerjagd.


----------



## Anek20dot (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jaaaa....wenn die sich so weiter vermehren, wie es überall rumerzählt wird... Könnte man über ne Wallerkombo nachdenken|rolleyes

Hatte in den letzten 3 Jahren lediglich 3 Wallerbisse ... Heute 3 an einem Tag


----------



## ayron (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tortz 80cm sieht der irgendwie richtig Knuffig aus:q


Petri vergessen -.-


----------



## Besorger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ist morgen jemand am rhein unterwegs?


----------



## otti90 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

joa, aber diesma bei wesel


----------



## randio (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich tippe mal auf 25-30 am "Eisenbahner". ;-)


----------



## Besorger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

nee da geh ich nich hin. da geht absolut garnix


----------



## zorra (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu dem Moppel rund und Gesund.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## D3m0n (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu dem ´´kleinen´´ 

Bin zwar relativ neu hier, aber morgen gehts wieder an den rhein (düsseldorf), mal schauen ob die Zander auch hier so beissen wie bei euch


----------



## Besorger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

nimm mal sven_sid mit


----------



## D3m0n (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bin morgen um 18h beim auslauf von der lausward mit nem kumpel vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## Besorger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

vll liest er das ja er angelt da verzweifelt udn weis nich was er falsch macht


----------



## D3m0n (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch kein glück da, war 3mal vor 2-3 wochen da lief überhaupt nix, aber bin eigentlich auch noch nen anfänger xD


----------



## Besorger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hahaha  auch nich schlecht


----------



## Gufiwerfer (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Evtl fahre ich heute Abend mal los,Licht ist ja meiner angepeilten Stelle vorhanden


----------



## otti90 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

grad aus wesel wieder da, da lief nix, bei anderen anglern dort ebenfalls nicht :-/


----------



## D3m0n (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

auch gerade zurück lief nix^^


----------



## sven_sid (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hi habe es gerade gelesen wäre sonst auch vorbei gekommen aber naja etwas zu spät werde morgen mit 2 bordis mal auf köderfisch am rhein angeln mal schauen ob da was geht ^^ 

gruß sven


----------



## pk0312 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

die eine oder andere Wollhandkrabbe hat bestimmt schon hunger ;-))


----------



## aalk47 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

zum thema "auslauf" ander lausward:
pumpen die da schon seit jeahren nicht mehr?!


----------



## D3m0n (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

also gestern hat es am auslauf schön geblubbert, wie eigentlich immer wo ich da war, glaub schon dass da noch rausgepumpt wird, wo soll das kühlwasser denn sonst raus?!


----------



## Oliver03 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War eben mal für nen Stündchen am Rhein

Insgesamt gabs drei Stück und zwei Fehlbisse


----------



## Gufiwerfer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum zander,war heute in Monheim,wäre die Karre nicht vollgepackt gewesen hätte ich angelzeugs mitgenommen


----------



## randio (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Oliver
Sauber, schöner Fisch!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Oli Petri schöner Puff Zander...


----------



## omnimc (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wieso Puff Zander? War mit meinem Freund gestern auch AM Rhein, wir versuchen seid letzem Jahr Zander zu fangen, bitte um genaue Anleitung ;-)) Hast Du einen Tip was man noch so für Köder verwenden kann (farbe)??, für anregungen wäre ich sooo DANKBAR


----------



## masterpike (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri den Fängern. Vor allem an den Waller  

Bei mir lief nichts am Wochenende. War aber auch nur Freitag am Rhein.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## omnimc (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

achtet ihr auf die sogenannten beißzeiten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@omnimc 

versuch dein Glück wenn es dunkel ist! Jetzt ist das Wasser sehr klar und die Zander gehen Nachts auf Jagt wie man von Oliver03 sehen kann. Nachts brauchst du auch nicht im tiefen fischen sondern immer parallel zur Steinpackung.


@Oliver03 welcher Wobbler ist das? Illex?


----------



## Oliver03 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ne isn Bomber...

von Illex halte ich nicht viel für die Zanderwobbelei, wenn dann eher noch Luckycraft Pointer


----------



## omnimc (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

welche größe, farbe und lauftiefe sollte ich versuchen? wobbler sind mir eh lieber zum fischen. werde heute wieder gehen denke das die sonne heute gut ist für wasser.


----------



## Anek20dot (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum dicken Zander  ... sieht gut aus !! 

Bei mir klappts mit den Wobblern nur im Sommer... 

üben üben üben... oder richtige Stelle finden |kopfkrat


----------



## Oliver03 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Du solltest nach Möglichkeit schwimmende(auftreibende) Wobbler nehmen die 0,5-1m tief laufen. Farben ist mMn bei Wobblern nicht wichtig, wobei manche auf schwarze Dekore schwören, andere auf Firetiger und wieder andere auf natürliche Dekore.


zur Stelle:
sucht euch Steinpackungen wo möglichst viele Futterfische stehen. Früher oder später kommen dort im dunkeln auch die Zander hin um sich jetzt vor der Schonzeit nochmal den Bauch vollzuschlagen. 
Den Zandern ist egal ob die Packungen in einer Buhne, einem Hafen oder direkt in der Hauptströmung sind, wichtig ist nur das dort genug Beute steht.


----------



## omnimc (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich werde heute abend mein glück versuchen. ja schwarzen wobbler besitze ich denke ich werde heute nur wobbeln. gestern konnte ich fische beim jagen beobachten, ob es tatsächlich Zander sind wird sich hoffentlich bald zeigen. bei den spritpreisen wird mein erster Zander ganz schön teuer, sind ja immer paar kilometer zu fahren.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Von wo aus fährst du denn immer zum Rhein?


----------



## omnimc (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Von wo aus fährst du denn immer zum Rhein?


 

mtk ich fahre meist Mainz,Rüdesheim, Trechtingshausen Heute will ich Mainz versuchen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute frü nix am puff los! kein einziger zupfer anne rute!


----------



## Pitri1982 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum schönen Zander. Habe die nächsten drei Tage frei und werde alle drei Tage am Wasser verbringen....


----------



## Camouflage (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

sind morgen auch wieder unterwegs,....


----------



## Pitri1982 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja korrekt! Hoffe es geht was morgen.... :g


----------



## Camouflage (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hoffen wir auch,...
war zuletzt vor 8 tagen los und da ging bei NO wind auch was,...
bin also guter dinge,...
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Pitri1982 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War am Samstag mit Caroliner Rig unterwegs und habe schöne große Barsche gefangen. War mal ganz witzig.... an so leichtem Baitcaster Geschirr.... Seid ihr auch schon so früh unterwegs? 
Gruß, Pierre


----------



## ribak91 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

servus leute 
fische auch seit neustem auf zander. hat zwar noch nciht geklappt aber das wird noch. finde den thread echt klasse 

@omnic kann es sein das du heute im industriehafen in mainz gefischt hast? hab da nämlich mit einem angler geredet mit nem nummernschild mtk


----------



## Camouflage (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

werden ab ca. 8 am wasser sein,...
bist du zufällig derjenige welcher, den ich immer sonntags am aussenhafen getroffen hab?


----------



## Pitri1982 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hm, man trifft ja mehrere  ... gib mal einen Tipp....#6


----------



## Camouflage (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

weißer opel astra,..


----------



## Pitri1982 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hm.... kann sein, ich fahre so nen arktis blauen Audi A4.... 
Bochumer Kennzeichen...


----------



## Gufiwerfer (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Denke Sonntag vormittag,oder Rosenmontag gehts nochmal an den Rhein,viel Erfolg an alle die zum Wasser fahren


----------



## otti90 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich werds denk ich freitag auch wieder probieren, hat noch wer lust? ort is mir egal

PS: hab keine hafenkarte


----------



## Oliver03 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bin mal gespannt was ihr fangt, aber wenn ich mir den Luftdruck so ansehe tippe ich das morgen Abend hier keine neuen Bilder on sind 


Also beweist mir mal schön das Gegenteil Jungs!


----------



## omnimc (1. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



ribak91 schrieb:


> servus leute
> fische auch seit neustem auf zander. hat zwar noch nciht geklappt aber das wird noch. finde den thread echt klasse
> 
> @omnic kann es sein das du heute im industriehafen in mainz gefischt hast? hab da nämlich mit einem angler geredet mit nem nummernschild mtk


 

nein ich war leider nicht,mein kumpel hatte probleme mit sein darm:c. werde aber denk mittwoch fahren und dann am winterhafen mein glück versuchen.


----------



## zesch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> nein ich war leider nicht,mein kumpel hatte probleme mit sein darm:c. werde aber denk mittwoch fahren und dann am winterhafen mein glück versuchen.




ich hoffe Du bist nicht daran Schuld,


... mit dem Darm ?#y


----------



## omnimc (1. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



zesch schrieb:


> ich hoffe Du bist nicht daran Schuld,
> 
> 
> ... mit dem Darm ?#y


 

 nee ich nix hinterlader.


----------



## randio (1. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Oliver ;-)

Heute war gezieltes "Großbarsch-Hunting" angesagt...
Es hat nicht soooo geklappt. Alle 9 Barsche waren mitte/ende 30.
Ein ü40er ist mir leider, leider ausgestiegen.
Als Großbarsch deklarieren wir aber nur Fische über 40 und die hatte definitiv keiner der gefangenen...War aber trotzdem ein kurzweiliges fischen mit der BC...

Als nächster Zielfisch stand natürlich der Zander auf dem Zettel und auch hier hat es nicht 100%ig geklappt, da es "nur" 3 Zander knapp unter 50 gab und somit kein maßiger dabei war. Aber "zandern" war recht zäh...(Ob du wirklich recht hast?) ;-)

P.S. Bevor du fragst, von den Zandern habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, weil sie nicht einmal maßig waren. Von den Barschen schon, aber a) ist das ja ein Zanderthread und b) sind die Spots für den, der sich am Rhein gut auskennt zu offensichtlich...

Kannst sie aber gerne wieder per Mail haben. ;-)


----------



## Anek20dot (1. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri !! ...das war doch mal wieder ein schöner Ausflug... #6


----------



## randio (1. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja, aber langsam schmilzt mein Gutstundenkonto... ;-)


----------



## Anek20dot (1. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Ja, aber langsam schmilzt mein Gutstundenkonto... ;-)




 Sucht ... wichtiger ist es ohne Entzugserscheinungen der Arbeit nachgehen zu können


----------



## randio (1. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Haha, ist manchmal echt doof, wenn ich weiß, dass ein guter Kumpel am Wasser ist und ich im Büro hocke. ;-)


----------



## omnimc (1. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Haha, ist manchmal echt doof, wenn ich weiß, dass ein guter Kumpel am Wasser ist und ich im Büro hocke. ;-)


 

das kenne ich #6 arbeitete zwar nicht immer im büro.
aber wenn ich am wasser vorbei fahre juckt es immer so komisch.:q


----------



## Pitri1982 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hehe, da lobe ich mir die Dienstzeiten der Feuerwehr.... 
Nachdem gestern bis auf vereinzelte Pipi Barsche und Monster Grundeln nix ging... werde ich heute zu Hause bleiben und darauf spekulieren, das die Zander sich morgen mit den Wetterbedingungen abgefunden haben.... Werd in jedem Fall wieder früh los.


----------



## carste (2. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wo kann man denn die Karte für den duisburger Hafen und den hafen in Neuss besorgen?? Ist es dort in der Nähe?


----------



## Hildebrandtski (2. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo! Jahreskarte für Duisburger Häfen gibts beim Stadtsportbund
in Duisburg! Ist direkt am Wedaustadion Gästeeingang!17€
Gruß Th aus Ob


----------



## ribak91 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gestern abend 2 stunde die steinpackungen abgefischt aber ging nix. am samstag werde ich es wieder versuchen #6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

werd wohl freitag nach der arbeit los!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

morgen bin ich gegen 15uhr in duisburg hafengebiet!


----------



## Camouflage (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute lief es in den häfen ganz gut,...
sind aber auch erst ab ca. 21:00 uhr am wasser gewesen,...
LG,
nils

PS:
@ pierre
vorgestern war echt fürn ar....
hab den ganzen tag über nur zwei bisse gehabt und erst abends im dunkeln zwei kleine zetties aufs land bringen können,... 
war echt schwer die motivation so lange am leben zu halten,...
aber letztendlich immerhin noch fisch in den händen gehabt,...


----------



## omnimc (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

macht es sinn nach den wind der letzten tage, heute zu angeln?


----------



## masterpike (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> macht es sinn nach den wind der letzten tage, heute zu angeln?



Ans Wasser fahren und ausprobieren!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

werd dann jetzt gleich losfahren! zum puff hab auch mal meine stellfischrute mit und nen paar happen(fischfetzen)!


----------



## Oliver03 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Der Bassin-Puff hat Konkurrenz bekommen :q
Die Spitze vom Parallelhafen und Außenhafen!

Hatten vorher nen paar Stück an anderen Stellen und die Beißerei war ganz ok aber bei 10 Spinnfischern haben wir am Parallel/Außenhafen Einfahrt garnicht erst gefischt.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Da lob ich mir die Stellen wo man erstmal 20-40min laufen muss,oder gar in einer Ortschaft parken und den Rest mit dem Fahrrad bewerkstelligt,denke werde es morgen Abend mal im Dunkeln versuchen...


----------



## randio (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute gab es in 90 Minuten bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, sehr klarem Wasser und Windstille, 3 Zander und einen Aussteiger...und alle 4 Bisse auf nen neuen Köder. 
Ab Einbruch der Dämmerung, bis fast 20 Uhr gab es keinen Zupfer mehr...


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir die Stellen wo man erstmal 20-40min laufen muss,oder gar in einer Ortschaft parken und den Rest mit dem Fahrrad bewerkstelligt,denke werde es morgen Abend mal im Dunkeln versuchen...


 

Fühl mich auch wohler wenn ich meine Ruhe hab und nur Freundin und Hund dabei sind 

Wir sind am Wochenende mal Rees abklappern.


----------



## masterpike (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Der Bassin-Puff hat Konkurrenz bekommen :q
> Die Spitze vom Parallelhafen und Außenhafen!t.



Spitze Parallel/Aussenhafen. Seit wann kommt man da wieder drauf? 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Der Bauzaun und das "Betreten Verboten" Schild interessiert kaum jemanden...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Lasst euch am Parallelhafen(Spitze) nicht erwischen da darf nicht geangelt werden.

In Parallelhafen selbst darf man fischen da kommt man aber nicht mehr hin alles zu.


----------



## Pitri1982 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Badboy: Ein Bekannter wurde da jetzt gepackt.... 600 Schleifen darf der Herr zahlen...  Übel....


----------



## otti90 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

das nen ich ma ne saftige strafe, krass


----------



## omnimc (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Pitri1982 schrieb:


> @Badboy: Ein Bekannter wurde da jetzt gepackt.... 600 Schleifen darf der Herr zahlen... Übel....


 

Darf er weiterangeln? 600 € ist echt hart.


----------



## randio (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ein "Bekannter" von mir wurde an der selben Stelle erwischt und musste "nur" 400 Euro zahlen...

Wie schon gesagt, der gesamte Bereich ist mit "Betreten Verboten" ausgeschildert und dann kommt noch das angeln in einer Grauzone (wenn du alle Scheine hast) dazu.


----------



## omnimc (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

machen die ihre strafen wie sie lustig sind. könnte mir nur vorstellen das da das verdiente geld eine rolle spielte.gab sicherlich eine gerichtsverhandlung oder?


----------



## Oliver03 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Unglaublich das da so viele hinrennen, obwohl es so hohe Strafen gibt. Für das Geld kann man sich lieber ne Stella kaufen :q

Wurde da denn mal gut gefangen, oder weshalb der starke Andrang?


----------



## Pitri1982 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Joa... war ganz nett.... :vik:

Fand die Stellen super geil. Direkt paar gute Spots zu erreichen mit wenig Fußmarsch. Wobei mein größter da auch 'nur' 73cm hatte...

Sogar da einen 1,63cm großen Wels an leichter Zander Rute gefangen.... 45 min. Drill.... im Juni im Freiwasser. Habe ich noch die Videos von.... Das war geil!!


----------



## randio (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Oliver
Da fängste genauso deine Zander, wie an allen anderen Spots auch.
Vor einiger Zeit war es da "relativ" ruhig, da wurde sehr wenig geangelt, da hatteste deine Ruhe. Das ist aber auch schon einige Zeit her.
Komischerweise gerade da, als das Gelände teilweise offen war...

Viele denken wohl noch, weil dort Betreten Verboten ist, haben sie diese Stelle exklusiv...Das ist aber falsch. ;-)

Oder Unwissenheit.
Was aber schlecht wäre, denn Schilder oder Karten lesen sollte jeder können...

Soll halt jeder dort seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln... ;-)
Bei meinem Bekannten war es so, dass die Wasserschutzpolizei die "normale" Polizei gerufen hat. Und die haben ihn dann abgefangen.
Die 400 Euro setzten sich aber aus mehreren Dingen zusammen...
Betreten verboten, Angeln verboten und angeblich noch einen Zaun zerstört. (Hat er aber nicht) Ganz genau bekomme ich das auch nicht mehr auf die Kette.

@Oliver
Habe dir doch die Tage von der "fast Schlägerei im Eisenbahner erzählt...
Gestern gab es ne richtige Schlägerei. Für mich ist dieser Spot gänzlich gestorben!!! Ekelhaftes Gesindel, was dort unterwegs ist...


----------



## Pitri1982 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

HAHAHA,GEIL!!! 
@Randio: Erzähl mal!! Wat war da los? Die sind doch nicht mehr ganz dicht da...nen 43er gefangen und zwei Zähne verloren. TOP   so Idioten  habe ich nur einmal am Forellenpuff erlebt.... Ich hätte mich kaputt gelacht. 
P.S. Bei meinem Bekannten war es auch so, dass die WaSchuPo einen Streifenwagen dorthin geschickt hat...scheinen die so zu Hand haben...


----------



## Gufiwerfer (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das würde mich aber auch interessieren,hat jemand einen anderen den Fang nicht gegönnt oder weswegen??


----------



## randio (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Habe ich nicht gesehen, nur gehört...
Die haben sich wohl das ein oder andere mal mit ihren Ködern überworfen.
Dann kam einer von der Packung/Denkmal rüber und hat dem anderen an der Spundwand wohl ordentlich eine gelangt.


----------



## Pitri1982 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das ist konsequent... und steht im Verhältnis zu einem IQ von minus 5.... Können Zander eigentlich mehr Gehirn als Menschen haben?


----------



## randio (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Man darf natürlich nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, aber bei vielen die diese Stelle frequentieren ist es mehr als offensichtlich...


----------



## Oliver03 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

also ich war so vor 1-2 Jahren nen paar mal an der Stelle, da war ab und an mal nen anderer Angler da, aber auch eher selten.
Diesmal standen 6 Autos vorm Zaun, wie bei nem Forellenpuff :q

@randio das mit der Schlägerei wundert mich jetzt nicht, denn wer mit Zanderfilets sein hartzIV aufbessern muss, der kloppt sich auch mal um nen 45er 


Also 70er Zander kann man eigentlich in jeder Einfahrt im Rhein irgendwann mal fangen, von daher wärs mir das Risiko nicht wert da.


----------



## Pitri1982 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@OLIVER03:  :vik:!!! DER WAR RICHTIG GEIL !!! :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Pitri1982 schrieb:


> @Badboy: Ein Bekannter wurde da jetzt gepackt.... 600 Schleifen darf der Herr zahlen...  Übel....




meinst du vieleicht ein angler der keine papiere hatte und in parallelhafen gefischt hat? mein kupmel hat ihn angezeigt er musste 500 euro zahlen...


----------



## Gufiwerfer (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> @randio das mit der Schlägerei wundert mich jetzt nicht, denn wer mit Zanderfilets sein hartzIV aufbessern muss, der kloppt sich auch mal um nen 45er





#d#d#d

HartzIV kann jeden ganz schnell treffen,nur mal so am Rande zur Info


----------



## omnimc (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht gesehen, nur gehört...
> Die haben sich wohl das ein oder andere mal mit ihren Ködern überworfen.
> Dann kam einer von der Packung/Denkmal rüber und hat dem anderen an der Spundwand wohl ordentlich eine gelangt.


 

kann ja mal passieren mit den überwerfen. am forellenteich wenn es mir zu bund wird nach ca. 3-4 mal von der selben person, mit ner 100gramm wasserkugel voll auf ein schwarm da sehe ich auch schon mal rot.kippe und ausversehen ist die schnur durch.


----------



## Peter K. (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Gufiwerfer

Also ich meine, wenn man arbeiten geht und arbeitslos wird, kriegt man Arbeitslosengeld, H4 kriegt man doch erst wenn man monatelang keine Arbeit gefunden hat, oder irre ich mich da?

wenn nicht, gehts ja net so schnell


----------



## omnimc (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hier bei uns gibt es genug arbeit nur fähiges personal ist mangelware.
bei vielen ist schon aus wenn nach einer gültigen fahrkarte für pkw gesucht wird.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wenn man arbeitslos wird bekommt man ALG1,nach 12Monaten,sofern keine neue Arbeit, bekommt man ALG2(HartzIV)


Morgen jemand am Rhein unterwegs?


----------



## Jason V (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Wenn man arbeitslos wird bekommt man ALG1,nach 12Monaten (*24 Monate*),sofern keine neue Arbeit, bekommt man ALG2(HartzIV)
> 
> 
> Morgen jemand am Rhein unterwegs?



So ists richtig


----------



## Pitri1982 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Badboy: Ne war in Alt-Walsum   :q
Papiere hat er.


----------



## Peter K. (6. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Siehst du, also so schnell wird man kein Harzer

Da muss man schon 12 Monate keine Arbeit gefunden haben. Denke 12 Monate sind mehr als genug!!


----------



## Oliver03 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> kann ja mal passieren mit den überwerfen. am forellenteich wenn es mir zu bund wird nach ca. 3-4 mal von der selben person, mit ner 100gramm wasserkugel voll auf ein schwarm da sehe ich auch schon mal rot.kippe und ausversehen ist die schnur durch.



Also ich würde in solchen Situationen einfach mal nen paar passende Worte über den Teich rufen und wenn das nich hilft, dem Besitzer des Puffs bescheid sagen. Das mit der Kippe löst ja nur wieder eine Gegenreaktion aus und nachher gibts dann ne Schlägerei am Forellenpuff, zerstörtes Tackle oder einer geht baden.



Zu der HartzIV-Geschichte:

Ich denke auch das die Zeit absolut reicht nen Job zu finden, es ist nur eine Frage des Wollens. Ausnahme hiervon sind Alleinerziehende, denen es teilweise wirklich nicht zumutbar ist in Vollzeit arbeiten zu gehen.
Ist aber nen anderes Thema und führt hier zu nichts...


----------



## hanzz (6. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey Leute 

Das geht manchmal schneller als man denkt, bzw. als man will !!

Da können auf einmal ganz viele Faktoren, auf die man keinen Einfluss hat, eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Das geht manchmal schneller als man denkt, bzw. als man will !!
> 
> Da können auf einmal ganz viele Faktoren, auf die man keinen Einfluss hat, eine Rolle spielen.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Mit 22 Jahren bekommt man oftmals schnell einen neuen Job. Wenn Dir jedoch, wie bei meinem Kollegen, mit 56 Jahre und 24 Jahre Betriebszugehörigkeit gekündigt wird, will dich keiner mehr haben. Für neune job zu alt, für Rente zu jung = HarzVI


----------



## omnimc (6. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

war jemand angeln die letzten stunden und tage?


----------



## Gufiwerfer (6. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Werde mir jetzt paar Kniften machen,und dann gehts zum Rhein


----------



## masterpike (6. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

heute war Ziehung bei mir :q. Ich konnte an meinem Lieblingsspot in 2,5 Std. 16 Zander landen. Anfangs viele kleine 35-45 cm. Dann wurden aber auch die "größeren" Stachelritter aktiv. Die Größten waren dann ein 56er, ein 60er und ein 65er. + einige Bisse verhauen und zwei vor den Füßen ausgeschlitzt. So eine Fressslaune habe ich am Rhein noch nie erlebt. Das war mega geiles Angeln!:vik:

Beisszeit zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr.

Hier mal ein Paar Pics.





































Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (6. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Solche Tage hatte ich in den letzten Monaten auch 2 mal...
Genieße es, von diesen Tagen gibt es unglaublich wenige!!!

Dickes Petri!

Und fast vergessen, auch ein wenig Neid von mir... ;-)


----------



## Gufiwerfer (6. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Masterpike dickes Petri zur schönen Strecke(denke ich weiss wo deine Lieblingstelle ist)

Heute war ich auch los,konnte nur einen erwischen der fürs Foto tauglich war


Mitte 50 Beisszeit war kurz vor 18Uhr als die Sonne verschwand


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Petri Patrick und Marco

ich hatte heute nen schniepel Zander und ein Barsch.


----------



## Oliver03 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute war Ziehung bei mir :q. Ich konnte an meinem Lieblingsspot in 2,5 Std. 16 Zander landen. Anfangs viele kleine 35-45 cm. Dann wurden aber auch die "größeren" Stachelritter aktiv. Die Größten waren dann ein 56er, ein 60er und ein 65er. + einige Bisse verhauen und zwei vor den Füßen ausgeschlitzt. So eine Fressslaune habe ich am Rhein noch nie erlebt. Das war mega geiles Angeln!:vik:
> 
> masterpike





16 Stk ist mal ne Hausnummer! Petri und mach weiter so! :m
Darf man fragen auf welchen Köder/Führung die kamen?

Wenn die nächstes mal so beißen stell dir die Cam wenns nicht regnet am besten irgendwo auf nen Stein oder Rucksack. Wenn dann nen großer beißt brauchste nur noch den Selbstauslöser drücken und hast nen pic wo du und der Fisch komplett drauf sind.


----------



## Koalano1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ganz dickes Petri, Patrick!!
Und ich hab noch überlegt, ob ich nicht auch nochmal los geh:c

Hättste mal was gesagt, da hätte ich eh nicht nein sagen können#6

Naja, nen paar Wochen haben wir ja noch.

grüße

Koala


----------



## Anek20dot (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Fühlt sich gut an...so viele Bisse.. Petri !!!! 

Dieses WE gabs bei mir und meinem Kumpel 4 Bisse... leider alle 4 ausgestiegen.


----------



## hanzz (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Ganz dickes Petri, Patrick!!
> Und ich hab noch überlegt, ob ich nicht auch nochmal los geh:c
> 
> Koala


 
Ach hör auf, dachte auch noch loszuziehen, aber bin dann doch zu hause geblieben.
Man sollte immer gehen wenns passt.


----------



## Neuling Angler (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo, hab mal eine allg. Frage: Setzt ihr zur Zeit eher auf tieflaufende oder "schwebende" Wobbler ( ca. 1-3 m ) ?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri! da werd ich am wochenende meinen hotspot besuchen ,  da die zander wohl aus ihren winterverstecken rauskommen!


----------



## otti90 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich werd mir auch ma nen hotspot suchen xD


----------



## Bruno 01 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Fettes Petri auch von mir Herr Master of the Pike #6
16Stk. ist ja mal ne Hausnummer.Bin gespannt ob so etwas jemals passiert wenn isch dabei bin :q




Bruno #h


----------



## masterpike (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke Männers,

heute nochmal kurz los gewesen. 3 bis 45cm naja das von gestern top ich glaub ich nicht mehr so schnell. Aber man gibt ja nicht auf. 

@Neuling Angler
Ganz tief laufend mit Sprüngen über Grund! 
@Guficlubanwerter das wirst du schon noch erleben, aber nicht am Kanal! 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## omnimc (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

in Mainz war alles gesperrt(Karneval) kein an Wasser kommen. und die stelle die wir gefunden haben zuviel Wind.


----------



## stefannn87 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> @Guficlubanwerter das wirst du schon noch erleben, aber nicht am Kanal!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> masterpike


Wieso nicht im Kanal?
 Mein Bruder und ich konnten vorletztes Jahr um diese Zeit 9 Zander innerhalb 2 Stunden fangen mit nen paar Fehlbissen und einen Aussteiger.
Der groesste war von meinem Bruder ca 80cm.

Das war somit eines der praegensten Angelmomente in meinem leben


----------



## Camouflage (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hey,...
konnte heute nen 79er zurücksetzen,.... 
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## ProBass99 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum echt schönen knapp 80er


----------



## masterpike (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Nils! ;-)

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## hanzz (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Schöner Fisch :m

Petri auch von mir

greetz
dirk


----------



## randio (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Schöne Granate!


----------



## DokSnyder (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Schöner Fisch! Gratulation. 

Hab seit Oktober oder November keinen Zander oder Barsch mehr gefangen, so langsam gehen mir die Hechte auf die Nerven. Die ballern sich alles rein was man ins Wasser wirft bevor auch nur ein Zander in die Nähe des Gummis kann. :c


----------



## ribak91 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

habe zwar auch noch kein zander gefangen dieses jahr aber vllt mal paar andere stellen ausprobieren. wo fischst du auf zander ? budenheim?


----------



## Sledge (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri, Patrick und Nils!

Da scheint ja langsam Bewegung ins Wasser zu kommen.

Gruß sledge |wavey:


----------



## Bruno 01 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Mönsch Nils
Meine Freude und mein Neid sind bei Dir.
Fettes Petri #6


Bruno #h


----------



## Schwingspitze (9. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey Nils,
dickes Petri vonne Schwinge|wavey:


----------



## Camouflage (10. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hey, 
danke,... 
liebe grüße,
nils

PS:
schon lustig das sich ebensoviel fremde via PN melden, wie freunde und bekannte hier öffentlich gratuliert haben,...
infos gibts von meiner seite aus nur an freunde,....
und öffentliche fangbilder wohl nun endgültig nie wieder,....


----------



## Anek20dot (10. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri !!! und locker bleiben...


----------



## DokSnyder (10. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



ribak91 schrieb:


> habe zwar auch noch kein zander gefangen dieses jahr aber vllt mal paar andere stellen ausprobieren. wo fischst du auf zander ? budenheim?


 
Von Bingen bis Oppenheim fast überall gewesen mittlerweile... leider nichts. Meistens allerdings in Budenheim, weil das direkt vor der Tür ist.


----------



## ribak91 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

willl heute vllt auch nochmal auf zander los am dienstag ging nichts ausser hecht beifang ^^ irgendwo zwischen budenheim und mainz wahrscheinlich


----------



## sven_sid (11. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

war heute auch unterwegs und an meinem angelplatz war echt die hölle los habe aber noch einen zander im korb landen können 

ging echt schnell hin zander und zurück in 10 min war ich dan um einen zander reicher und 7 euro ärmer^^

na wo war ich wohl 












im REWE 

gruß sven


----------



## Gufiwerfer (11. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Morgen jemand unterwegs,so ab 14Uhr kann ich-bis Ende offen


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

morgen arena , sonntag bin ich unterwegs!


----------



## Peter K. (11. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

arena? das lohnt dich nimmer

fahr mal lieber in den Signal Iduna Park!!!!!


----------



## randio (11. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

2:0 für für die Eintracht...

@Gufiwerfer
Erst wieder Montag.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> arena? das lohnt dich nimmer
> 
> fahr mal lieber in den Signal Iduna Park!!!!!


 

nee da stinkt es:q


----------



## masterpike (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tach zusammen,

bis jetzt hat uns das Wochenende schon einige Zander gebracht. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht! Hier ein Paar Pics!




































Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Peter K. (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Zumindest gibts in Dortmund vergleichsmässig wenig Arbeitslose

Wie war das nochmal... In Gelsenkirchen ist die Arbeitslosenzahl am höchsten in ganz NRW

Kein Wunder!!


----------



## masterpike (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Peter K. geh angeln! zu viel Off Topic!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Peter K. (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@masterpike

erzähl mir nicht, was ich zu tuen habe!


----------



## omnimc (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Respekt mal 3 Petri


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri jungs werd morgen früh los!


----------



## ali-angler (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> nee da stinkt es:q



Ne Ne du, hier oben ist die Luft ziemlich klar, die Suppe fließt immer nach unten #6


----------



## randio (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den Zandern...
Wir konnten gestern auch noch ein paar fangen.

Interessant zu sehen, dass sie gut beißen, obwohl der Luftdruck wohl seit gestern Abend rapide gefallen ist.


----------



## masterpike (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio

das stimmt... aber ab 14 Uhr war Ende mit der Beisszeit! 

Morgen Abend werd ich nochmal schauen was geht...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

passt ja gegen 6bin ich am wasser


----------



## Bruno 01 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@masterpike
Petri Euch zusammen #6
Und nüsch über den Komiker ärgern,ist halt ein Vollpfo...



Bruno #h


----------



## pk0312 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gryzli schrieb:


> …..Die Stelle wo ich war, wurde vor kurzem noch von einem Fischpächter betrieben, wurde aber von einem Holländischen Richter aufgehoben, also kann man Theoretisch davon ausgehen das der Vispass dort wieder gilt?
> Naja ansonsten selber mal nachschauen und wenn erst ab dem Kaliwall links fischen


 

Nur mal zur info der Vispas den du kaufst ist nicht für alle gewässer in Holland gültig es gibt da noch federationsgewässer und Vereinsgewässer nur weil der Berufsfischer dort nicht merh fischen darf , darfst du das noch lange nicht. 

Aber mach du mal die Holländischen Fischereiaufseher sind immer sehr nett zu deutschen Fischwilderern und schwarzangler und günstig wird der Besuch dort auch wenn sie dich erwischen und nimm Bargeld mit sonst bleibste etwas länger dort #6#6#6#6


----------



## Pitri1982 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Interessante Stimmung hier   :m

Hat jemand morgen zufälligerweise auch frei und Bock früh ne Session zu starten? Einfach melden, meinetwegen auch Richtung Rees
Gruß Pierre


----------



## Oliver03 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

kleiner Nachtrag: 

Beide auf Luckycraft Pointer, beide +- 60


----------



## Oliver03 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ randio   

Mist, mir fällt gerade ein was wir hätten posten können von Freitag!
Die super kapitale Mutti aus Wesel, die hatte locker ihre 90+ mit Schwanz :q


----------



## randio (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Haha, aber das Teil hättest du halten müssen, das Vieh war mir zu groß. Hatte aber eine wirklich interessante Färbung. :q

Auf der Messe haste nix verpasst...
Habe mir aber deinen Köder nachgekauft.
(Asche auf mein Haupt)

Ach ja, hab für ein 1 Euro Los ne 200 Euro ABU Multi gewonnen. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dass einige Leute immer nicht kapieren können oder wollen, dass hier nicht ihre Regeln gelten, sondern die Boardregeln.
Auch und gerade was den Umgangston untereinander angeht.
Habe daher mal ne nganzen Teil der sinnlosen Diskussion hier gelöscht.

Sollte jemand damit weitermachen oder meine, die Maßnahme diskutieren zu müssen, kann er sich schon mal auf Verwarnung/Sperrung einstellen.


----------



## masterpike (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nabend, heute gabs mit zwei Leuten 8 Zander von 35cm - 70cm. Fotos kommen bestimmt noch nach!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri dazu...
Was mich sehr erfreut, ist dann wohl, dass die Luftdruck-Theorie nicht greift. Zumindest nicht immer.


----------



## Anek20dot (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den Fängen !!

Ich musste dieses WE leider aussetzen #t

Demnächst werde ich aber öfters am Wasser sein


----------



## otti90 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich hab klausurphase auch hinter mir, mal sehn ob ich bald mein ersten fisch aus dem rhein landen kann , petri zu den 8 zandern


----------



## Camouflage (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hey,
hatte heute zwischen 17 und 19:30 lediglich nen 55-60er,...
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Oliver03 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den 8! 



randio schrieb:


> Petri dazu...
> Was mich sehr erfreut, ist dann wohl, dass die Luftdruck-Theorie nicht greift. Zumindest nicht immer.




Wieso? Der Luftdruck war heute konstant bei 1005hpa und stieg dann gegen 20Uhr auf 1006hpa. Weiß nicht was da nicht greifen soll 

Ich hatte heute Abend übrigens 4 Stück, leider wieder nur bis 60


----------



## Gufiwerfer (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri in die Runde,hatte heute nichtmal nen Zupfer gehabt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen...


----------



## bassking (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Petri zu den 8!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schön der Oli ! 

Sauber, wie konstant du fängst - und dann noch auf Wobbler ...

Petri ! #6

Bassking.


----------



## randio (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Oliver
Die letzten Tage (vorgestern) ist der Luftdruck ordentlich gefallen und es wurde trotzdem von dem ein oder anderen SEHR GUT gefangen. ;-)

Es heißt ja, die Fische müssten sich dann 2-3 Tage daran gewöhnen...
Dem ist dann wohl definitiv nicht so.

Vielleicht greift es aber eher bei einem ruhigen See und weniger an einem Fluß wie den Rhein.

Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist, PETRI!!! ;-)


----------



## WallerKalle04 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bei mir gab es nur zwei anfasser und nen brassen wo sich jeder friedfischangler riesig gefreut hätte! tanne015 hatte nen hechtnachläufer nen ordentlich grosses exemplar!


----------



## omnimc (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

was wäre Eurer Meinung nach der beste Luftdruck um Zander zu fangen? wir haben Heute 1015


----------



## Oliver03 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> was wäre Eurer Meinung nach der beste Luftdruck um Zander zu fangen? wir haben Heute 1015



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. 
Meine Erfahrung geht dahin, das wichtig ist das er an dem Tag konstant ist oder leicht bis mittel steigt.
Wenn du also Morgens 1015 hast und er steigt bis Abends auf 1017 ist das super! Würde er auf 1005 fallen, wäre nen schlechtes Fangergebniss vorprogrammiert und mich würdest nicht am Wasser sehen.


----------



## randio (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Aber das trifft wohl nicht immer zu... 
Als der Luftdruck sehr stark fiel, haben wir beide einige Zander gefangen und Masterpike den Morgen darauf sogar richtig gut.

Davon ab, musste ich heute viel Zeit und Kilometer investieren um mich zu entschneidern. Nach nur einem Biss am Vormittag, den ich noch kläglich versiebte, musste ich mich an meinem Lieblingsspot mit nem 55er Zander und nem 37er Barsch entschneidern.

Zusätzlich gab es noch einen Aussteiger, aber wohl auch ein Barsch.


----------



## Oliver03 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

so hier mal der Beweis das leicht steigender Luftdruck gut ist. 
Aber dich kann man eh nicht überzeugen 

Insgesamt gabs heute zwar wieder nur 4 Stück, allerdings noch zwei Austeiger und einen heftigen Fehlzupfer. Sieht zwar auf dem Foto kleiner aus, der auf dem ersten Pic hatte aber 65+


----------



## Gufiwerfer (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Oliver,also Hut ab,habe im Dunkeln noch nie nen Zander verhaften können,zumindest nicht im Rhein


Nimmst du Flachlaüfer in der Steinpackung?


----------



## ribak91 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@oliver ab wie viel uhr kamen deine bisse auf wobbler?

petri zu den schönen zandern


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Oli sehen richtig fett aus sind bestimmt voll mit Laich!!


@Gufiwerfer Nachts sollte man dann probieren wenn das Wasser sehr klar ist wie jetzt. Dann immer entlang der Steinpackung.


----------



## masterpike (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Oliver03 Dickes Petri!

Stimmt, wir haben auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei dem klaren Wasser die Fische zur Dunkelheit hin immer größer wurden. Jedoch nicht immer! ;-)

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Haha, "nur" 4 Stück ist gut...
Es gibt genug, die haben dieses Jahr insgesamt noch keine 4 Zander gefangen.

Respekt, da legste aber gut was vor...
Vor allem im Durchschnitt größere als mit Gufi.

Aber gestern ist der Luftdruck doch nicht leicht, sondern recht stark gestiegen, oder? Doch, doch, ich möchte mich ja überzeugen lassen...
Wäre echt gut, wenn sich da ein Muster erkennen lässt.


----------



## Newbie01 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Oliver, schöne Fische #6

Die Wobbler-Angelei auf Zander ist keine so große Kunst. Auf jeden Fall flachlaufende Modelle nehmen und nicht unbedingt weit werfen. Die Zander rauben nachts direkt an der Steinpackung. 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß schlanke Wobbler in schwarz-grauen Tönen die meisten Bisse bringen. Wie man auf Oliver's Fotos sieht, fangen aber auch bauchige Modelle sehr gut...

Die Luftdruck-Theorie ist interessant. Ich war eine Zeit lang sehr intensiv an einem besten Spot unterwegs und habe mich oft gefragt wieso die Fische so unterschiedlich beißen. Auf gute Tage mit 5-6 Zandern in 3h folgten unmittelbar Tage ohne einen einzigen Biss. 3 Tage später ging die Beißerei dann wieder los. 
Wohlgemerkt - alles an einem einzigen Spot und bei absolut gleicher Köderwahl und -führung. Ich ärgere mich heute noch, daß ich damals keine Fangstatistik geführt habe und äußere Einflüsse wie den Luftdruck beobachtet habe - vielleicht wäre ich dann jetzt schlauer #q


----------



## Newbie01 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wenn ich die Fangbilder so sehe, juckt es irgendwie in den Fingern - ich glaube ich muß die Wobbler von damals aus der Versenkung holen und dringend ans Wasser :q

Wenn jemand Lust hat sich anzuschließen, schreibt ne PN. Ich komme aus Essen und versuche gegen sieben am Wasser zu sein. Auto ist vorhanden...


----------



## Oliver03 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also grundsätzlich fängt alles was flach läuft(0,5-1,5m). Da schwört wie beim Gufiangeln jeder Angler auf andere Modelle!
Viel wichtiger ist, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein.
Wie mein Vorposter schon sagt, Zander beißen nicht immer gleich gut. Der  Luftdruck spielt eine erhebliche Rolle, aber auch andere Faktoren  spielen mit rein, ich weiß da auch lange noch nicht alles, aber ich kann  gute und schlechte Fangtage recht genau erahnen. Alles was dazwischen  liegt, habe ich aber noch überhaupt nicht verstanden.

Die Durchschnittsgröße beim Wobbeln ist tatsächlich höher als beim Gummifischangeln, allerdings sind die ganz großen ab 85+ zumindest bei mir auf Gummifisch "häufiger".

Zu den Beißzeiten, gestern kamen die von 19-22Uhr sehr verteilt, manchmal stellen sich aber über Tage und Wochen auch besondere Beißzeiten heraus. Wie die Nachts nach 22Uhr beißen, weiß ich nicht. Ich will dieses Jahr aber mal die ein oder andere Nacht durchangeln um da mehr herauszufinden.


----------



## barschli48 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Olli!

Starte auch mal besser nen Versuch mit Wobbler!!!


Zum Thema Luftdruck das hat auch mit der Biologie der Fische zu tun.
Karpfen z.B. furtzen den Druck weg im warsten Sinne(Physostomen wissenschaftlich)
Zander z.B. müssen den Druck übers Blut ausgleichen(Physoklisten wissenschaftlich) was i.d.R. 3 Tage dauert bei konstanten LD!

"Normal" haben wir 945hpa(Hektopascal) LD.Abweichungen von +-  5-10hpa können sich schon negativ auswirken auf unsere Stacheligen Freunde!Quellen FischundFang10/2007 und Esox 3/2010!


----------



## Oliver03 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also du fängst auch tagsüber auf Gummi Zander momentan. Man muss allerdings mal von den Hochwasser/Normalpegelstellen wegkommen. Ich werde das die Tage mal antesten


----------



## Newbie01 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



barschli48 schrieb:


> Petri Olli!
> 
> Starte auch mal besser nen Versuch mit Wobbler!!!
> 
> ...



Daß ist mir alles zu pauschal und ich denke es ist am Wichtigsten so oft wie möglich selbst ans Wasser zu gehen, dabei auf die äußeren Einflüsse zu achten und so seine eigenen Erfahrungen zu sammeln. 
Vielleicht ist die "Luftdruck-Theorie" auch gewässerabhängig, wie es in einigen Posts zuvor bereits vermutet wurde. 
Nur so kann ich mir erklären daß z.B. Oliver am Rhein andere Erfahrungen gesammelt hat als ein gewisser Herr Uli. B. am Sarulesti See in Rumänien. 
@Oliver: Aber mit Herrn B. hast du es ohnehin nicht so, oder?! (sorry, musste sein )


----------



## FrettchenLinks (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Mal ne ganz ehrlich gemeinte Anfängerfrage: Macht es bei einem Wetter wie heute Sinn den Glasaugen am Rhein nachzustellen.

Und noch viel simpler, warum sieht man kaum Angler an der Buhnen und Steinschüttungen in Düsseldorf Volmerswerth, Kaiserswerth oder Wittlaer...jeweils auf der "guten" Rheinseite.

Als Anfänger würde ich jetzt jetzt treudoof auf so ne Steinschüttung laufen und dann anfangen zu werfen...wohin? keine Ahnung Strömungskante, Stromauf, Stromab, ....

Würde mich freuen wenn ein Anfänger mal eine Hilfestellung bekommt.


----------



## Oliver03 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich hab nichts gegen ihn persönlich, nur ich steh nicht drauf wenn man andere Meinungen nicht akzeptiert und sich selber für unfehlbar hält.
Das ist aber nen anderes Thema, das ist durch und gehört hier nicht hin.


Ich würde mich auch nicht so sehr darin versteifen alles biologisch und physikalisch verstehen zu wollen. Wichtig ist für uns Angler letztlich nur zu Wissen wann es gut beißt und wann nicht. Wieso und weshalb kann man sowieso nicht erklären, auch nicht mit Biologiestudium! Und selbst wenn, bringt mir das keinen Fisch mehr!


----------



## Oliver03 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz ehrlich gemeinte Anfängerfrage: Macht es bei einem Wetter wie heute Sinn den Glasaugen am Rhein nachzustellen.
> 
> Und noch viel simpler, warum sieht man kaum Angler an der Buhnen und Steinschüttungen in Düsseldorf Volmerswerth, Kaiserswerth oder Wittlaer...jeweils auf der "guten" Rheinseite.
> 
> ...



Die Buhnen bei Wittlaer bringen definitiv Zander. Ich würde das einfach mal antesten. Den Wobbler kannst du parallel zur Steinpackung werfen oder mitten in die Buhne. 
Wenn keine anderen Angler da sind, umso besser!
In Düsseldorf gibt es aber auch zahlreiche Hafeneinfahrten mit Steinpackung, die sind sicherlich auch nen Versuch wert.
Wichtig ist nicht nach dem ersten mal aufzugeben. Es kann 2,3 oder 5 Abende dauern bis sich die ersten Erfolge einstellen.


----------



## FrettchenLinks (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich wundere mich halt nur weil ich dort noch nie Angler gesehen habe. Aber die 3-5 Abende geben ja schon mal nen Hinweis auf die richtige Uhrzeit. Demnach macht es tagsüber keinen Sinn? 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, dann werde ich dort demnächst mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Oliver03 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich halt nur weil ich dort noch nie Angler gesehen habe. Aber die 3-5 Abende geben ja schon mal nen Hinweis auf die richtige Uhrzeit. Demnach macht es tagsüber keinen Sinn?
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, dann werde ich dort demnächst mal mein Glück versuchen.




Mit Wobbler fängst du nur im Dunkeln...
Tagsüber dann mit Gufi

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Newbie01 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen ihn persönlich, nur ich steh nicht drauf wenn man andere Meinungen nicht akzeptiert und sich selber für unfehlbar hält.
> Das ist aber nen anderes Thema, das ist durch und gehört hier nicht hin.



Ich bin da ganz bei dir. Auch wenn ich ihn für kompetent halte, finde ich seine Art manchmal sehr zweifelhaft. Ganz übel sind aber seine Jünger, die alles was von ihm kommt sofort in den Himmel loben und dann immer und überall ihren Senf dazu geben müssen |uhoh:.  
Aber stimmt schon, daß gehört hier nicht hin...




Oliver03 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch nicht so sehr darin versteifen alles biologisch und  physikalisch verstehen zu wollen. Wichtig ist für uns Angler letztlich  nur zu Wissen wann es gut beißt und wann nicht. Wieso und weshalb kann  man sowieso nicht erklären, auch nicht mit Biologiestudium! Und selbst  wenn, bringt mir das keinen Fisch mehr!



Versteifen nicht, aber halt möglichst oft ans Wasser und *seine eigenen Erfahrungen* sammeln. In Zeitschriften und Büchern steht auch viel Blödsinn und vieles wird pauschal beschrieben. Von daher ab ans Wasser und selber testen. Ich gehe heute abend jedenfalls Wobbler baden #6|rolleyes


----------



## Oliver03 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Angelzeitschriften sollte man generell sowieso nichts glauben, egal ob Köder,Methoden,Stellen oder Beißvorhersagen!


----------



## barschli48 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Faulenzen Jiggen wie auch immer bringt zur Zeit gar nichts bei Tageslicht!!!Wenn das Wasser trübe ist wie hulle dann fängt man auch bei klarem Himmel und Sonnenschein ist meine erfahrung.Die Dämmerung verspricht da mehr aussicht auf erfolg!


Zum Luftdruck:
Meiner Meinung nach darf man Biologische aspekte nie ausser acht lassen und fangen kann man nur wenn der Köder nass ist finde ich auch!
Natürlich nehmen Faktoren wie Wettereinflüsse,Gewässertiefe,Art des Gewässers einfluss aufs Beissverhalten in zusammenhang mit dem LD und Köderwahl(T-R,C-R,DS,Twitchen,Jerken;Wobbler,Gufi,Twister,Kreatures ect. 
Aber falscher Thread dafür!


----------



## FrettchenLinks (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Mit Wobbler fängst du nur im Dunkeln...
> Tagsüber dann mit Gufi
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


 
Danke! Ich glaube dann werde ich es mal rund um Wittlaer versuchen. Ist von Ratingen aus glaube ich der erste Anlaufpunkt.


----------



## masterpike (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



barschli48 schrieb:


> Faulenzen Jiggen wie auch immer bringt zur Zeit gar nichts bei Tageslicht!!!Wenn das Wasser trübe ist wie hulle dann fängt man auch bei klarem Himmel und Sonnenschein ist meine erfahrung.Die Dämmerung verspricht da mehr aussicht auf erfolg!




Dem stimme ich absolut nicht zu! Ich habe in der letzten Woche ca. 30 Zander gefangen. Alle bei Tageslicht und in dem, wie aktuell anscheinend überall am Rhein, glasklaren Wasser. Die Zander kommen allerdings Abends in das ganz flache Wasser. Das stimmt wohl. Und die Chance auf einen großen ist Abends auch deutlich höher, ABER das es  auch am Tage Sinn macht, habe ich wohl mit dem ein oder anderen Foto schon öfter bewiesen.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## hanzz (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Da muss ich masterpike zustimmen.

Mir ist es dieses Jahr zwar noch nicht gelungen, aber wer den Thread hier beobachtet, sieht dass zu unterschiedlichsten Zeiten mit verschiedensten Ködern und Techniken an verschiedensten Stellen Zander gefangen wurden.


----------



## Doc Plato (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Samstag, Sonntag, Montag und heute abgeschneidert. Bin vom Ruhrorter Hafen bis Götterswickerhamm unterwegs gewesen, nicht ein verwertbarer Biss... 
Große Gufis, kleine Gufis, große Twister, kleine Twister, Wobbler, Jerks, Popper ausprobiert... nüscht, nicht mal ein popeliger Barsch wollte anbeissen. :c


----------



## omnimc (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich absolut nicht zu! Ich habe in der letzten Woche ca. 30 Zander gefangen. Alle bei Tageslicht und in dem, wie aktuell anscheinend überall am Rhein, glasklaren Wasser. Die Zander kommen allerdings Abends in das ganz flache Wasser. Das stimmt wohl. Und die Chance auf einen großen ist Abends auch deutlich höher, ABER das es auch am Tage Sinn macht, habe ich wohl mit dem ein oder anderen Foto schon öfter bewiesen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> masterpike


 

30??? ;+ich war 50mal am wasser :c nüscht 2 Fehlbisse auf Wobbler. ich würde echt gerne mal zugucken und lernen. angel eh nicht bei euch nur halt am Rhein. *Bis Km 545.*
wäre aber bereit die paar meter zu fahren (mit verbunden Augen) evtl paar brocken aufschnappen die ich hier unten umsetzen kann.

Danke für die Einladung:q#h


----------



## Koalano1 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nabend, Jungs!
Das was Masterpike da geschrieben hat, kann ich voll unterstreichen!
Auch wenn ich noch nicht so oft am Rhein war...
Aber ich habe es an den Tagen selbst bei ihm und dem anderen Teil der Gang gesehen, bzw. hat er von dem ein oder anderen tag erzählt/geschrieben und er ist GARANTIERT keiner, der mist erzählt und die Fische größer macht als sie sind, oder die Anzahl hochschraubt.
Der Typ hat´s einfach drauf und dabei noch Glück#6

Ich hab meistens kein Glück und sehr oft kommt dann auch noch Pech dazu|uhoh:

Aber Tagsüber ist so einiges zu machen am Rhein, also:
Werfen, werfen, und nochmal werfen!

Grüße

Koala#h


----------



## omnimc (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Ich hab meistens kein Glück und sehr oft kommt dann auch noch Pech dazu|uhoh:


wie war wie war. ich kenne daß zur genüge.
aber ich fange alle anderen fische im Rhein in vorzeigbaren größen. aber Zander#d


----------



## zorra (15. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Die Luftdruck-Theorie ist echt interessant. Kennt ihr eine Seite wo man den relativ zuverlässig abrufen kann?


..google...Luftdruck eingeben.
gr.zorra


----------



## pk0312 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hier kommt das von Masterpike versprochene Foto knappe 70 die Hübsche:q


----------



## randio (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sauber, sehr schöne Bilder und sehr schöner Fisch.


----------



## bassking (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri !

Und endlich mal ein Bild, an dem der vermeindlich zurückgesetzte Fisch *nicht* an der Schwanzwurzel festgehalten wird.

Das kann man nämlich auch mit toten Fischen oder Fischen, die dann doch in den Topf wandern gezielt *nachstellen*.

Man erweckt dann den Anschein der nachhaltigen Bestandspflege, rühmt sich des Zurücksetzens und haut den Fisch
dann trotzdem platt.

Alles schon gesehen.

Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Über Art der Bilder, waum man welche einstellen sol/darf oder nicht, gibt es schon genügend Threads. Dazu braucht man nicht jedes Foto entsprechend kommentieren.

Und auch nochmnal: Es steht jedem frei, hier seine eigenen Fangbilder zu veröffentlichen.

Ob am Wasser, in der Küche oder in der Garage.
Ob scharf oder nicht, ob mit entnommenen oder zurückgesetzten Fisch, ob blutend, verschmiert oder sonstwie.

Akzeptiert das endlich und unterlasst es, bei jedem Foto dementsprechende Kommentare abzugeben..


----------



## Der-Graf (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich denke, dass diejenigen, die Fotos vom Zurücksetzen eines Fisches im Board einstellen, dies auch tatsächlich tun, egal wo der Fisch abgefasst wird. Andernfalls bräuchte man sich die Mühe des Nachstellens einer solchen Situation kaum machen, weil

1. ein bloßes Fangfoto im Board nicht kritisiert würde, weil es nichts über den weiteren Werdegang des Fisches aussagt und

2. auch das evtl.e Verwerten eines Fisches grds. erstmal ja nichts verwerfliches ist - zumal die C&R-Befürworter und deren Gegenseite ja beide hier vertreten sind und respektiert werden sollten... 

In diesem Sinne kann man ein Foto auch mal ein Foto sein lassen...

@Thomas - da warst du wohl schneller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Siehe oben:
Es reicht  jetzt und braucht hier nicht weiter diskutiert zu werden!!


----------



## Der-Graf (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sorry Thomas, schreibe grad vom Smartphone und bin dadurch etwas langsamer - hatte eigentlich das selbe Anliegen wie du, hatte nur deinen Beitrag beim Schreiben des meinigen noch nicht auf dem Schirm...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Alles klar - dacht ich mir schon, deswegen hab ich nur drauf geantwortet und nicht gleich gelöscht oder verwarnt - habe heute meinen humanen Tag ;-))))


----------



## zorra (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri.....schöne Fotos.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Doc Plato (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> habe heute meinen humanen Tag ;-))))



Hm... wie könnte ich das bloß nur ausnutzen?! Mal überlegen....  :q:q:q


----------



## Oliver03 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

schöne Fotos und schöner Fisch! #6

Fototechnisch aujedenfall nen Vorteil die Zander tagsüber zu fangen


----------



## hanzz (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> schöne Fotos und schöner Fisch! #6
> 
> Fototechnisch aujedenfall nen Vorteil die Zander tagsüber zu fangen



Hi Oliver 

Wieso denn ?
Deine Bilder waren bisher immer absolut knorke !

Durch den Blitz im Dunkeln glänzen die Fischen wunderbar.
Find deine Bilder #6


P.S.:Hab mir n neuen Wobbler zugelegt. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ILLEX-RS-100-Gardon-Jackall-Bros-Wobbler-/190426700522?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item2c5650daea

Denke der sollte für die Abendstunden am Rhein gehen.

Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Mayo (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

schaut gut aus. sollte sich lohnen.
lass es uns wissen #6


----------



## omnimc (16. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

irgendwie ist mir eben beim zurücklesen aufgefallen das da paar posts fehlen.


----------



## Anek20dot (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War heute um 5.30 am Wasser... zuerst mit Wobbels versucht.. kein Zupfer.
Dann mit Gufis... haben mich nicht im Stich gelassen.. 4 Zander gab's.. 2 im 40ger Bereich 2 im 50ger. Hier der "etwas Bessere" mit 58 cm.

http://img577.*ih.us/img577/2681/1654987454.jpg


----------



## masterpike (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri, auf die guten Gufis ist doch immer Verlass! ;-)

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## otti90 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

werds morgen vllt mal probieren  hab urlaub , evtl. jemand lust mitzukommen?


----------



## odinherne (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hi schreib mir mal ne pn . man könnte zusammen fahren .Gruß odinherne



otti90 schrieb:


> werds morgen vllt mal probieren  hab urlaub , evtl. jemand lust mitzukommen?


----------



## omnimc (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hi Oliver
> 
> Wieso denn ?
> Deine Bilder waren bisher immer absolut knorke !
> ...


 
der neue wobbler plus versand = 20 euro ist doch kein schnäppchen oder?


----------



## masterpike (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nabend zusammen,

immer wenn man (alleine) spontan nach der Arbeit ans Wasser fährt passiert was unglaubliches. Es war glaube ich der 5. Wurf und es knallte. Anfangs dachte ich, uii das ist aber ein guter Zander... Naja einen Moment später war mir klar, dass es kein Zander sein kann. Heftige Schläge, Rute krumm bis ins Handteil, und die Bremse knurrte wie wild. Schwanzschläge in die Schnur... Das kann nur eins bedeuten: WALLER 

Es dauerte ca. eine halbe Stunde (für mich war es eine Ewigkeit) bis ich zum ersten Mal seinen Kopf sah... Immer wieder wilde Fluchten in Richtung Hauptstrom.... Naja kurze Zeit später hat er dann endlich aufgegeben, sodass ich Ihn zumindest Richtung Packung ziehen konnte. Leider ist in der ganzen Hektik meine Kamera in die Steine geflogen, und ich musste iPhone-Fotos machen.

Ich schätze ihn auf 110cm - 120cm. WIe lang und schwer er genau war: Weiß ich nicht. Das ganze auf mein Zandergeschirr: Rute 40-80g, 2500er Stradic, 31 Flurovorfach. Muskelkater habe ich jetzt schon!

Hier ein Paar Pics:
































Und: Nein ich habe Ihm nicht ins Maul gefasst, ich habe Ihn lediglich mit dem Kescher rangezogen, der jetzt auch ziemlich übel aussieht.

Das war bis jetzt der "Geilste Drill in meinem Leben!"

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Anek20dot (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri...#6 ja, schon geil so'n Drill mit Zandergeschirr


----------



## otti90 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

dickes petri ;-), kurze frage, gibt es irgendwo ne karte online wo markiert ist wo man am rhein überall angeln darf?


----------



## Sledge (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gaaaanz dickes *Petri *, Patrick |bigeyes#6#6#6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Du wirst mir langsam unheimlich, super Fisch und tolle Fotos#r!

Gruß Lutz#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Geiler Waller  vorallem geile Zeichnung.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## ProBass99 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Masterpike : Petri zum Waller...  ich glaube dir voll und ganz ,dass es dein geilster Drill war. Ich durfte auch letztes Jahr einen Wallerdrill geniessen.... unnormale Kraft haben diese Fiecher  

Mach weiter so    ....


Gruß ProBass99


----------



## omnimc (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@masterpike respekt geile bilder hoffe du hast die kamera wieder gefunden. aber frage der köder? alles hast du beschrieben aber?


----------



## Oliver03 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> Es dauerte ca. eine halbe Stunde (für mich war es eine Ewigkeit) bis ich zum ersten Mal seinen Kopf sah
> 
> 
> 
> Und: Nein ich habe Ihm nicht ins Maul gefasst, ich habe Ihn lediglich mit dem Kescher rangezogen, der jetzt auch ziemlich übel aussieht.



Petri zu dem Wels, ist nicht alltäglich im Rhein #6

Aber ne halbe Stunde Drill halte ich für übertrieben bei der Größe oder? 

Kleine und mittlere Welse kannst du auch per Kiemengriff landen, wenn du dir deine Hände nicht am Maul schmirgeln willst.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri Patrick,am Samstag komme ich wohl auch nochmal zum Rhein,aber lass nochmal paar Fische in der Buhne drin


----------



## Newbie01 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri auch von mir #6#6#6


----------



## ali-angler (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hammer fisch dickes petri


----------



## zesch (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich sag doch da sind Waller !

Petri Masterpike !

Ist schon seltsam, das nur ein Köder zur Zeit Fische fängt.....


----------



## randio (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@masterpike
GANZ großes Kino und meinen größten Respekt!!!
Ich weiß wie schwer es ist KONSTANT auf "hohem Niveau" zu fangen und das was du die letzten Wochen fängst ist wirklich kaum zu glauben...
Mach mal so weiter, freue mich immer auf deine Bilder.


----------



## barschli48 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Heil,
schöner Fisch!|bigeyes


----------



## Bruno 01 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Sledge schrieb:


> Gaaaanz dickes *Petri *, Patrick |bigeyes#6#6#6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Du wirst mir langsam unheimlich, super Fisch und tolle Fotos#r!
> 
> Gruß Lutz#h


 

Und mir langsam unsympathisch :q

Petri Du Sack #6

Bruno #h


----------



## masterpike (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke für die Petris Leute. Ich wünsche jedem Rheinangler (wenn noch nicht geschehen), mal so einen Fisch zu erwischen. Das war der absolute Hammer. Und wenn ich mir vorstell, dass die "Biester" noch größer werden... Oha dann sollte man unbedingt zu zweit sein! 

@omnimc: Kamera habe ich natürlich, nur geht diese nicht mehr an! 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## zorra (17. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Masterpike...das sieht dann so aus....von Dienstag.
gr.zorra


----------



## randio (18. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Oha, ist das ein VMC Barbarian?
Die sind ja schon recht stabil.
Sowas kenne ich bisher nur von den Rapfen am RHK.


----------



## Anek20dot (18. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja so siehts aus, aufgebogene Haken, Schnur voller Schleim, oder ein Abriss... 

 denke das wird in den nächsten Jahren häufiger passieren.


----------



## Oliver03 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> Ja so siehts aus, aufgebogene Haken, Schnur voller Schleim, oder ein Abriss...
> 
> denke das wird in den nächsten Jahren häufiger passieren.




hoffen wir es mal!


----------



## hanzz (18. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> der neue wobbler plus versand = 20 euro ist doch kein schnäppchen oder?




Nö, bei meinem Tackle Dealer für 12,60 Euro geschnappt.


@masterpike:
Dickes Petri !!!


----------



## Oliver03 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wie läuft es denn die letzten Tage bei euch so?

Ich hatte gestern einen 50er und heute einen 55er sowie einen 45er.
Sonst nur vereinzelt Bisse, also läuft eher mau hier


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Oliver03

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie ein Zander aussieht hab die letzten 3 male voll abgeschneidert...


----------



## Newbie01 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Mir geht es auch so. 
Wobbler, Gufis, Nachts, Tagsüber - alles probiert aber kein Fisch. Gerade mal einzene Aussteiger kann ich vorweisen...
Ich denke ich war an den falschen Spots unterwegs. So schlecht kann man doch GuFi und Wobbler nicht führen, daß sich da kein Zander dran verirrt  
Ab morgen geht's auf die Suche (heute Abend gibt's Frust-Saufen :q).


----------



## Anek20dot (19. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

kann nicht klagen... in 5 Stunden 8 Fische... ein Bild kommt Mo.  (da ich nicht zu Hause bin)


----------



## otti90 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich weiß au nich mehr weiter, lohnt sich eigentlich schon gar nich mehr für mich immer die 50 km bis zum rhein, ich schneider jedesmal voll ab, ka ob ich was falsch mach, .... vllt find ich ja irgendwann mal nen mentor/guide 

wahrscheinlich werds morgen dennoch mal probieren, aber wird wohl wieder nix ...


----------



## randio (20. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute Vormittag gab es auf "finesse" Barsche, Zander und Killer-Grundeln... Nichts besonders großes dabei, aber war kurzweilig.


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



otti90 schrieb:


> ich weiß au nich mehr weiter, lohnt sich eigentlich schon gar nich mehr für mich immer die 50 km bis zum rhein, ich schneider jedesmal voll ab, ka ob ich was falsch mach, .... vllt find ich ja irgendwann mal nen mentor/guide
> 
> wahrscheinlich werds morgen dennoch mal probieren, aber wird wohl wieder nix ...



na wer wird denn da so pessimistisch sein ?

ne, spass beiseite.
mir gehts genauso.
heute zum beispiel ist hammer wetter und ich sitz hier vorm rechner und überleg raus zu fahren, aber 50 km zum abschneidern macht halt kein bock.
klar, nur am wasser fängt man fisch, daher überleg ich zum rhein herne kanal zu fahren.
aber da fehlt mir eine korrekte stelle, aber das gehört woanders hin.

naja, falls du noch losfährst wünsche ich petri heil


----------



## Anek20dot (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wie angekündigt..ein Bild.. es gab 6 Zander bis 53 cm ... eine gerissene Brasse (ca. 2-2,5 kg) und diesen schönen 86ger Beifang, am deutschen Rhein

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/6209/asfsafdad.jpg


----------



## omnimc (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri toller Beifang


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Anek20dot


----------



## masterpike (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Waller! Jaja es wallert... :m

Bei uns hab drei Zander, leider nicht größer als auf dem Pic.
Und ja, das mit den Wobblern klappt ja wirklich! :q







Gruß

masterpike


----------



## barschli48 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Allen ein 3Fach|jump::
Petri Heil:m


----------



## Anek20dot (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Dank... 
mit den Wobblern muss ich noch üben..denke, dass es nach der SZ mit den Wobbels besser klappen wird.

hübscher Zander.. Petri !! Die Größe lässt auch bei meinen Fängen zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ahhhh ich bin echt neidisch es geht einfach nix ans band bei mir..... ich bin echt ratlos momentan.... ich probiere alles buhnen häfen und einmündungen wo stehendes auf fließendes wasser trifft und es geht nichts dran :/


----------



## Anek20dot (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich war heute morgens wieder los... ein sehr geiler Angeltag gewesen.... viele Bisse ..sehr viele... Die Beißzeiten waren zwar kurz, aber sehr intensiv. 

10 Stück sinds am ende geworden....  Mein erster zweistelliger Fang 2011. Hier einer davon



http://img12.*ih.us/img12/6831/asdfsafdasdf.jpg


----------



## aalk47 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

alter, jetzt werden sogar schon die koeder verpixelt ...


----------



## Anek20dot (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

aaaaalta |rolleyes

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206537&page=56

die selben Kommentare... #u


----------



## barschli48 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nochmals Petri!!!!:c

#r


----------



## Oliver03 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

haha :m @ Köderretuschierung 

Ich muss auch mal wieder los die dicken Mamas aus den Löchern holen :q


----------



## Anek20dot (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Auch hier... Bilder angepasst.... damit weniger diskutiert wird


----------



## randio (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute war ein wunderschöner Tag und es gab für mich in 
3 Stunden 5 Zander bis 55cm an meinem Hot-Spot.

Die Beißphase war mit ca. einer Stunde relativ kurz.
Das schöne an der Sache, alle Fische bissen auf meinen neuen, etwas skurrilen Ami-Köder.

@Anekdot
PETRI!!!

Anbei würde ich den ein oder anderen sehr fängigen Köder, den ich gekauft und lange getestet habe, bei großem Erfolg auch eventuell verpixeln... Gibt doch nix langweiligeres, als alles vorgekaut zu bekommen. ;-)


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

mla ne frage wieso hat jeder bisse und ich und ein kumpel fahren bei speyer und wörth den gesamten rhein ab alle häfen und buhnen und fangen garnix ist das normal !?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Hechtfischer0815 schrieb:


> mla ne frage wieso hat jeder bisse und ich und ein kumpel fahren bei speyer und wörth den gesamten rhein ab alle häfen und buhnen und fangen garnix ist das normal !?




vieleicht habt Ihr den falschen köder oder die farbe passte nicht...hatte am sonntag 5 zander und alle auf ein köder anderen köder wollten die zander gar nicht...versuch es mal mit dem köder vieleicht hast du dann mehr glück...


http://www.camo-tackle.de/6-flappn-....html?osCsid=752e7240f176ee676229af417e94fbcb


----------



## Gufiwerfer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Werde morgen nach der Arbeit mein Glück versuchen



Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Peter K. (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moin,

habe heute meine Saison 2011 eröffnet. Es klappte auch wunderbar.

Beisszeit war erst gegen 22.00, konnten 6 gewobelte Zander bis 71cm fangen und zahlreiche Fehlattacken verbuchen. Größen ab 51 -71 cm..


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gibt es bei Euch etwa keine Schonzeit?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hier ein Nachtrag vom We insgesamt waren es 5 Zander...


----------



## Klaus-a. (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Euch etwa keine Schonzeit?



Zander:	01.04. bis 31.05. 	
Schonzeit für NRW


----------



## Anek20dot (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

#6 klasse Fische Petri !!!  eine Woche Zeit haben wir ja noch


----------



## Grxzlx (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hier ein Nachtrag vom We insgesamt waren es 5 Zander...



Schönes Bild
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri Heil auch von mir, konnte gestern nur einen 25cm Barsch verhaften.



Peter K. schrieb:


> Moin,
> Beisszeit war erst gegen 22.00,.....



Wow das ist echt spät, muss dann doch länger am Wasser bleiben.


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

danke habe mir gerade ma 2 päckchen bestellt....


----------



## Peter K. (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Bounty

Der letzte Fisch kam um 0.00, danach war nichts mehr los.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

danke für die Info.
gut das ich morgen Urlaub habe, war gestern nur bis kurz nach 9 am Wasser.


----------



## zorra (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den Zetis schöne Bilder.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## DokSnyder (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Euch etwa keine Schonzeit?


 

Déjà vu. |uhoh:


@ Peter K. :
Gratz zu den schönen Zandern! Top Fische. 
Gruß
Dok


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Peter K wo hast die Zander erwischt Strom oder Hafeneinfahrt?


----------



## Peter K. (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@badboy

Weder noch. Alle Fischen kamen in einer flachen langen Buhne. 

Dort hast du abends auch die größten Chancen mit Wobbler erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Camouflage (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hey,..
hatte heute in dui. lediglich einen ca. 50er so um 19 uhr rum,...
musste zeitig abbrechen, war zu sommerlich angezogen und ohne sonne wurds arg frisch,....
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Pitri1982 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jemand Lust heute Abend mit Wobbler los zu ziehen? Einfach per PN mailen.
Gruß Pierre


----------



## Peter K. (25. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moin,

die zweite Session wurde heute mit einem 75er ""gekrönt"".

Insgesamt kam ich auf 4 gewobbelte Zander + viele Fehlbisse

Fangzeit ab 21.30-22.30


----------



## Anek20dot (25. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri !!! Schönes Tier...

Beflügelt durch erfolgreichen Ausflug am Di., sowie durch Fänge der Boardies, bin ich heute morgens gg. 5.30 am Wasser gewesen... ich konnte noch einen draufsetzen... an der selben Stelle gabs heute 11 Zander...bis 63 cm. 

Keine Ahnung wieviele ich heute zum zweiten mal gefangen habe, einen aber mit Sicherheit. Konnte ihn an der deformierten Schwanzwurzel wiedererkennen.

Beißzeit 5.50- 7.30... 9 Stück verbucht.... danach mühsam bis 10.00 weitere zwei... u.a. diesen Portionszander... 

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/9951/dhdhdf.jpg


----------



## randio (25. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes PETRI!!!

Und das, trotz seit gestern recht ordentlich fallenden Luftdrucks...


----------



## randio (26. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute war echt ein verrückter Angeltag…
  Ganz kurz entschlossen sind Manolo und ich gegen Abend für 3-4 Stündchen zum Rhein gedüst und haben eine komplett neue Stelle ausprobiert…

    Hat ganz gut angefangen, denn beim 2. Wurf gabs den ersten Zander. Kurz danach noch einen Aussteiger.

  Paar Meter weiter dann mein Highlight, 
der 1. Wels-Einsteiger!!!
  Es gab nen fetten Biß und dann einen ordentlich „run“ an fast geschlossener Bremse.
  Würde ich nicht mit minimal angelüfteter Bremse fischen, wäre sofort alles gerissen.
  So dauerte es dann ein paar Sekunden, bis der Wels ausstieg.
  Er lief fast ungebremst Richtung Hauptstrom…
  Naja, besser so, als komplett abgerissen. Meine größten Welse am Rhein waren vor Jahren um die 65cm beim Feedern, ansonsten kenne ich mich damit nicht aus.
    Aber ich würde sagen, den hätte ich NIE aus dem Wasser bekommen. Aber diese Urgewalt macht Lust auf mehr… ;-)

  Der Köder war so was von zerruppt und die Schnur nen halben Meter voll mit zähem Schleim…

  3 Würfe später der nächste Biß am Rand beim reinkurbeln…
  Nach den tiefen Rissen im Köder zu urteilen ein halbstarker Hecht.

  Kurz darauf gab es in der Dämmerung noch nen Zander und bei Manolo nach ein Zandernachläufer an der Oberfläche obwohl es noch nicht richtig dunkel war.

  In der totalen Dunkelheit (da war echt nix) gab es dann noch ein paar mittlere Zander auf Wobbler und einen schönen Silberbarren…

  http://img857.*ih.us/img857/3703/prapfen640x853.jpg

  http://img705.*ih.us/img705/166/img0246800x600.jpg

  Sorry für die besch****** Bilder, aber mehr geben Kopflampe und I-Phone nicht her…

  Alles in allem sehr kurzweilig und Ereignisreich.


----------



## Oliver03 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio, da war dein Angeltag ja wirklich schön bunt gemischt! Ich will auch endlich wieder Welskontakt, hatte schon Ewigkeiten keine richtig krumme Rute mehr in Deutschland.

Der Rapfen im dunkeln lässt mich vermuten wo ihr wart, da wo wir ursprünglich mal zusammen wobbeln wollten bevor wir umdisponiert haben oder?  


Bei mir wars heute "monoton" zandrig, hatte insgesamt 3 Stück von 14 bis 55cm und einen etwas besseren Aussteiger.


----------



## manolo86 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das war heute ein wirklich sehr schöner Angeltag gewesen, so vor der Schonzeit nochmal. Ich hoffe, dass wir nach Schonzeit daran anknüpfen können. Der Gummifisch sah nach den Wels- und Hechtattacken echt sehr übel zugerichtet aus.

Freue mich auch darüber, dass ich meinen neuen Wobbler so erfolgreich einweihen konnte. Nochmals danke an "randio" für die Empfehlung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio


Hab ne Frage an die Wobbler Experten welche Wobbler sollte man sich zum Zander fischen zulegen? Hab mir jetzt ein paar von lucky craft ausgesucht! Hat Jemand mit den Wobblern schon gefischt?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250792930325&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D250792930325%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-LUCKY-CRAFT-...764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb663b624


alex


----------



## hechtomat77 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Würde mich jetzt nicht als Wobbler Experte bezeichnen aber ich kann dir den Rapala Husky Jerk und den Illex Magsquad 115 empfehlen. Auf beide hab ich schon Zander gefangen. Auf den Husky Jerk meinen bissher grössten Zander mit 83cm!

Den Lucky Craft Slender Pointer 127MR fische ich ebenfalls! Läuft super aber hat mir bis jetzt noch nix eingebracht!
Der Pointer und der Slender Pointer müssten eigentlich schon gut funktionieren!

Ich denke, dass alles was schlank ist und nicht zu tief läuft(1-1,5m) gut auf Zander bei Dunkelheit funktioniert.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Petri randio
> 
> 
> Hab ne Frage an die Wobbler Experten welche Wobbler sollte man sich zum Zander fischen zulegen? Hab mir jetzt ein paar von lucky craft ausgesucht! Hat Jemand mit den Wobblern schon gefischt?
> ...


 

den kann ich dir empfehlen

http://www.angelvirus.de/Kunstkoede...dition-Zander-Nacht-Wobbler-schwarz::253.html


----------



## sven_sid (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hi wolte jetzt gleich zum rhein und wollte mal fragen welchen gummifisch ihr nehmen würdet bei den wetter verhältnissen???

groß klein farbe aktion no aktion???

wollte gleich los also wäre ich für ne schnelle antwort dankbar 

gruß sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hab letzte Wochen mit Flapp`n Shad in dunkel Grün 14 cm gut gefangen. Gestern lief der Fin S in Braun 14 cm ganz gut...


----------



## sven_sid (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

habe beide werde es mal versuchen ^^ 

sonst noch wer nen tip???

gruß


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bei der sonne würd ich natürliche farbe brauntöne silber blau einsetzen


----------



## Oliver03 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@badboy   Mit dem 100er Pointer machste nichts falsch! Zu dem anderen Luckycraft kann ich nichts sagen, da ich ihn noch nicht gefischt habe.


----------



## zandertex (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo badboy199,ich fische die beiden Luckys.Die haben schon ihre Kilometer nachts im Rhein gemacht.:c:c:c:c.
Rapala X-Rap XR-10


----------



## Promachos (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> den kann ich dir empfehlen
> 
> http://www.angelvirus.de/Kunstkoede...dition-Zander-Nacht-Wobbler-schwarz::253.html



Ehrlich? Den hab ich mal als Werbegeschenk in einer Zanderbox bekommen und ich war total enttäuscht: Er läuft schlecht und die "Qualität" der Haken und Sprengringe ist unter aller Kanone.
Vielleicht haben sie in diese Werbebox aber auch nur ihren Ausschuß reingepackt....

Gruß Promachos


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Promachos schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Den hab ich mal als Werbegeschenk in einer Zanderbox bekommen und ich war total enttäuscht: Er läuft schlecht und die "Qualität" der Haken und Sprengringe ist unter aller Kanone.
> Vielleicht haben sie in diese Werbebox aber auch nur ihren Ausschuß reingepackt....
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 

konnte damit schon einige Zander landen! schön an steinpackungen flachwasser bereiche lang kurbeln!


----------



## zorra (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Habe ein paar Wobbler zum testen bekommen für die neue Saison....sind Handgemacht....9cm ca.10gr....da sie nicht schwerer sind wie Illex oder LC würde mich mal eine passende Rute für den Rhein intressieren(kann auch über PN)da ich sonst wesentlich schwerer Wobbler im Rhein fische und die jetzige Rute nicht passt HS-Signature 2,85m-20-70gr...Dank im Voraus.
gr.zorra


----------



## xxxtside (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@badboy

der 100er pointer läuft 6-10fuss tief(1,8-3m) - ganz schön tief um auf der steinpackung zu fischen...

schau mal nach:

salmo perch, daiwa current master sr, illex squad minnow 80/95 

den strehlow wobbler habe ich auch - sehr mies verarbeitet!


----------



## hechtomat77 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@eastside: Das stimmt so nicht!
Der DD läuft so tief, der normale SP läuft max. 1,5m

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## xxxtside (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> @eastside: Das stimmt so nicht!
> Der DD läuft so tief, der normale SP läuft max. 1,5m
> 
> Gruss
> ...



dann ist die beschreibung im link falsch...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30325&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## hechtomat77 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



eastside schrieb:


> dann ist die beschreibung im link falsch...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30325&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Ja sieht so aus als wäre die falsch. Irgendwie steht überall was anderes!
Aber allein an der Stellung der Tauchschaufel kann man erkennen, dass er niemals so tief taucht.
Das ist der Flachläufer:
http://www.luckycraft.com/luckycrafthome/products/jerkbait/pointer100sp.htm

Das ist der Tiefläufer:
http://www.luckycraft.com/luckycrafthome/products/jerkbait/pointer100dd.htm

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## randio (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich würde nicht so teure Wobbler nehmen, da man oft "hart am Wind" fischen muss um die Zander zu bekommen.

Liegt dort ein Ast oder ähnliches, ist der Wobbler und somit 10-15 euro weg...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke für die tips...werde dann ein paar cucky craft und rapala Wobbler bestellen...

@randio finde nicht das die Wobbler teuer sind wenn du die Preise aus Deutschland vergleichst...wenn man seine Stellen kennt reißt man auch nicht so viel ab...ein Ast oder Baum am Haken hatte ich noch nicht...

Heute gab es den letzten Verzehr Zander vor der Schonzeit...beim ausnehmen kam ne Grundel raus...


alex


----------



## randio (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also ich zahle keine 10 Euro für Lucky Craft Wobbler, aber trotzdem  finde ich es sehr ärgerlich wenn ein 10 euro Köder weg ist...

Und warum sollte ich die fischen, wenn ein 3,50 Euro Wobbler etwaigen mehr Fisch bringt?

Davon ab, muss das ja auch jeder für sich entscheiden, jeder hat seine "Lieblinge" und sollte probieren und testen...

Und ich muss wohl zugeben, dass ich was die Unterwasserhindernisse ala Baumstämme etc. angeht, dann weniger ortskundig bin als du.


----------



## aalk47 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

badboy:
du siehst auf dem foto fast aus, wie ritschieeeeeeeeee

mein wobbler-favorit fuer das rumkratzen anner steinkante ist der hier:
http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/cormoran-team-cormoran-sb-g5-a20-p810-k7727.html

nicht lachen von wegen cormoran und so: die dinger sind wirklich geil!


----------



## Oliver03 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Also ich zahle keine 10 Euro für Lucky Craft Wobbler, aber trotzdem  finde ich es sehr ärgerlich wenn ein 10 euro Köder weg ist...
> 
> Und warum sollte ich die fischen, wenn ein 3,50 Euro Wobbler etwaigen mehr Fisch bringt?



Also ich habe mir dieses Jahr bisher nicht einen Wobbler weggehangen und war sicherlich schon 10-15 Abende los. 
Natürlich braucht man beim Wobbleln Erfahrung einmal im Bezug auf die Stelle(man kennt dann die gefährlichen Ecken und weiß welche Bahnen man sorglos schmeißen kann).
Und auch die Technik, man bekommt irgendwann ein Gefühl dafür wie man reagiert wenn man Steinkontakt bekommt(Rute heben, Schnur locker lassen.. auf keinen Fall ziehen!!!)
Wenn alles nicht hilft wate ich mit den Stiefeln so weit ins Wasser wie es geht und führe die Rutenspitze zum Wobbler. Das kratzt dann zwar schön an der Rutenspitze :q, aber in 95% der Fälle bekommt man den Wobbler so noch los.

Als ich angefangen hab am Rhein zu Wobbeln hab ich auch so gedacht wie du!
Heute kann und will ich mir jedoch keine billigen Wobbler mehr leisten!
Es gibt zwar durchaus Modelle die halbwegs gut Fisch bringen, aber nach 5-10 Zandern sind die Teile platt! Schlagen zu einer Seite aus, saugen sich voll Wasser, die Tauchschaufel platzt ab wenn man mal bei stärkerem Wind aufs Land wirft anstatt ins Wasser.

Ich habe mit einem Luckycraft Pointer jetzt um die 50! Zander gefangen und etliche Austeiger gehabt. Außer das das Dekor zerfetzt ist, merkt man es ihm nicht an. Er flog mehrfach an Land auf die Steinpackung, trotzdem läuft er wie neu!
Das kann kein Billigwobbler auch nur ansatzweise!
Für 50 Zander braucht man locker 5 oder mehr Billigwobbler und das die dann viel teurer sind als ein hochwertiger Wobbler ist wohl jedem klar!



Hier mal ein schöner 65er von vorhin:


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri schöner zander....


----------



## randio (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Oliver
Das kann auf Dauer natürlich sein...
Mein Wobbler hat erst 12-13 Zander gesehen und "bisher" hält er. Naja, die Tauchschaufel ist schon etwas rampuniert, aber noch läuft er.

Pointer und Co nutze ich nur wenn ich "etwas" tiefer fische.

Ich habe an 6 Abenden schon 2 Wobbler versenkt...
Aber ich kenne die Stellen auch nicht, sondern suche mir fast jeden Tag neue...

Warts ab, spätestens wenn du mit deinem Wobbler in der dicken Mutti hängst, ist dein erster auch weg.


----------



## fealit (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Randio,

welche Wobbler fischst du, die nur 3,50€ kosten?
Bin Neueinsteiger und möchte mir auch nicht als die teuren Wobbler verballern.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Oliver kann es ein das du immer den gleichen Zander fängst? Jedesmal wenn du ein Zander rein setzt steht da 65er?!


----------



## Angelkiste (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Will nur kurz was einwerfen, da ja das Wobblerthema derzeit hier hoch im Kurs ist!
Hätte einen Salmo Sting 12cm & 9cm in GS und Natur, sowie einen Hybrida U1-Twicht in MOD abzugeben. Alle absolut neuwertig...
Mehr per PN!


----------



## Oliver03 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Petri Oliver kann es ein das du immer den gleichen Zander fängst? Jedesmal wenn du ein Zander rein setzt steht da 65er?!



Nein wie kommst du darauf? Schau dir mal meine Pics genauer an, wirste sehen das das immer unterschiedliche Zander sind(Färbung,Dicke,Flossen etc. beachten)

Es ist nur so das ich Zander unter 70 selten genau messe, sondern meist nur schnell nen Maßband anhalte. Ob der dann 64,3 oder 66,1 hat weiß ich also nicht genau, von daher schreib ich 65...
Bei Zandern die unter 60 sind, messe ich hingegen garnicht, aber die kommen hier auch nicht rein bei mir! 





randio schrieb:


> @Oliver
> 
> Warts ab, spätestens wenn du mit deinem Wobbler in der dicken Mutti hängst, ist dein erster auch weg.



Da ist kompromisslos jeder Wobbler weg, egal wie teuer, selbst einen für 50€ würde ich da nicht retten bei dem ekligen Vieh


----------



## Peter K. (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern lief es sehr schleppend.

Der erste Spot war fischleer bzw belegt( siehe Olivers Fang), erst der dritte Spot brachte dann 2 Fische, 55 und 62cm.


----------



## Muffinity (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey,
Bin neu hier und ich bin auch erst Seit herbst richtiger Angler und wollte ma fragen ob man bei den pollerwiesen in Köln auch gut auf Zander gehn kann. Wenn sich einer da auskennt, wäre sehr dankbar für einige Tipps, was das Zander fischen angeht
gruß
Muffinity


----------



## Gufiwerfer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger,leider kann ich mein Angelequipment erstmal an den Nagel hängen,ok 2 Monate ist eh Schonzeit...


Falls man nichts mehr von mir lesen sollte ich bin nicht verschütt gegangen,hoffe es klappt alles so wie ich mir das vorstelle,dann kann ich auch wieder ab Anfang Juli/August wieder losziehen


----------



## Oliver03 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute Abends wars super zäh und es blieb bei einer 55er Erbse bei einer Stunde angeln


----------



## Muffinity (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bitte um Antwort s.o.


----------



## hanzz (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger,leider kann ich mein Angelequipment erstmal an den Nagel hängen,ok 2 Monate ist eh Schonzeit...
> 
> 
> Falls man nichts mehr von mir lesen sollte ich bin nicht verschütt gegangen,hoffe es klappt alles so wie ich mir das vorstelle,dann kann ich auch wieder ab Anfang Juli/August wieder losziehen


 

Das hört sich dramatisch an ?

Was schlimmes passiert ?

lg


----------



## randio (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War selber nicht los, aber vielleicht für den ein oder anderen dennoch interessant...

Habe meinem Kumpel von unserer neuen Stelle mit der Raubfischvielfalt erzählt und hingelotst. Er war 3 Stunden dort und konnte nen halbstarken Zander, einen 60er Hecht und einen 1,50m Wels fangen!!!

Ich versuche Bilder nachzureichen...

Der Drill hat an der Rocke keine 20 Minuten gedauert, allerding ist mein Kumpel auch Ruhr-Welserprobt und hat die komplette Buhne umkurvt.

Ich glaube es lief noch nie so gut auf Wels am Rhein wie im Augenblick...


----------



## Pitri1982 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Wobblerfraktion. Wie würdet ihr suspender führen?  Möchte auch gerne mit Wobbler los und frage mich wie man jetzt fängt. Einfach stupides langsames einkurbeln. Oder ein zwei Schläge twitchen während man einkurbelt mit langen Pausen zwischen den twiches?? Wäre dankbar für gut beschriebene Techniken!! 
Liebe Grüße Pierre


----------



## tommy78 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hi,
also bei uns läufts auf zander mit suspendern eigentlich meist so: 
auswerfen, ankurbeln, stehenlassen (kannst ruhig auch mal 10 sek. oder mehr stehen lassen, gab bei uns auch schon bisse), dann wieder kurz ankurbeln/oder twitchen, stehenlassen.... usw. usw.
Bisse kamen zu 90% dann wenn der Wobbler stand bzw. direkt beim ankurbeln/antwitchen.
grüsse


----------



## TheFisherking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bei der Technik sehe ich den Suspender schon im schönen Rheinkies liegen...
Scheiß-Steine!

...is doch wahr, Mensch..


----------



## TheFisherking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Und um jetzt mal ernsthaft einen hilfreichen Beitrag zu leisten.
Hier findest Du einen Tipp zum Führen von Suspendern.


----------



## hechtomat77 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Bei der Technik sehe ich den Suspender schon im schönen Rheinkies liegen...
> Scheiß-Steine!
> 
> ...is doch wahr, Mensch..



Wieso? Das Ding heisst Suspender weil er im Wasser schwebt! Warum sollte er dann in den Kiess absacken? 

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## TheFisherking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Weil "to suspend" hängen bedeutet


----------



## TheFisherking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Im Ernst: der kann durchaus hängen, denn es gibt Suspender ja in unterschiedlichen Tauchtiefen und wenn Du einen mit 11-12 ft nimmst, kann der durchaus mal aufsetzen. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass man das nicht verhindern kann, wenn man damit einigermaßen sinnvoll umgeht - nach dem sinnvollen Umgang war ja gefragt worden. 
Der Link beantwortet die Frage denn auch ziemlich gut, wie ich finde. 
Aber es ist genau wie beim Blinker durchaus möglich, allerdings nicht in der Regelmäßigkeit, mit der mir das bei den Blinkern passiert ist.
LG
Andi


----------



## tommy78 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@TheFischerking: hmm, check ich jetzt nicht ganz worauf du hinauswillst... der link von dir beschreibt meiner Meinung nach zu 90% das was ich geschrieben hab... aber egal...

ich hab einfach nur beschrieben wie ich nen Suspender-Wobbler auf Zander führe. Und damit hab ich dieses Jahr schon sehr gut gefangen  Und danach hat Pitri1982 auch gefragt, so habs ich zumindest verstanden... so, und jetzt zurück zum thema...


----------



## Pitri1982 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja super! Danke für deine ausführliche Beschreibung. Das ist es was ich mal hören wollte. Bin jetzt gerade zurück gekommen. Erst gab es einen 55er am ersten Spot an einer Hafeneinfahrt. Dann ging es in die Buhnen. Zweiter Fisch eine schöne dicke 74er/IN und vorhin dann noch einen 49er auf Wobbler geführt. Habe morgen Dienst, deswegen bin ich eigentlich zur besten Wobblerzeit abgehauen. Der Biss kam hart direkt vor den Füßen... wie so oft beschrieben....


----------



## Pitri1982 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ups, naja keine Ahnung jetzt ist sie doppelt drin....
Denke der 49er und der 55er interessiert hier nicht so....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Pitri1982 schöner Zander und das an der überfischten Ruhrmündung da hast echt Glück gehabt...


----------



## zorra (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Zeti...schönes Bild.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## TheFisherking (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



tommy78 schrieb:


> hi,
> also bei uns läufts auf zander mit suspendern eigentlich meist so:
> auswerfen, ankurbeln, stehenlassen (kannst ruhig auch mal 10 sek. oder mehr stehen lassen, gab bei uns auch schon bisse), dann wieder kurz ankurbeln/oder twitchen, stehenlassen.... usw. usw.
> Bisse kamen zu 90% dann wenn der Wobbler stand bzw. direkt beim ankurbeln/antwitchen.
> grüsse





tommy78 schrieb:


> @TheFischerking: hmm, check ich jetzt nicht ganz worauf du hinauswillst... der link von dir beschreibt meiner Meinung nach zu 90% das was ich geschrieben hab... aber egal...
> 
> ich hab einfach nur beschrieben wie ich nen Suspender-Wobbler auf Zander führe. Und damit hab ich dieses Jahr schon sehr gut gefangen  Und danach hat Pitri1982 auch gefragt, so habs ich zumindest verstanden... so, und jetzt zurück zum thema...



Das kommt davon, wenn man dieses Forum mit dem iPhone unterwegs liest.
Da bekommt man nur die Hälfte zu sehen. Ich habe auf einen ganz anderen Eintrag das mit den Hängern schreiben wollen. Wollte Dich jetzt nicht angehen oder sowas in der Art!


----------



## masterpike (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Pitri1982 Petri! Schöner Fisch.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Peter K. (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Pitri

Schöner Z- Fisch, aber wieso hast du den Hintergrund nicht unkenntlich gemacht? Dadurch schießt du dir ins eigene Fleisch. Was meinst du was da jetzt die Tage los ist... Der Spot ist sowieso schon gut besucht, aber jetzt wirste die ganzen Internetangler dort antreffen..

Lad dir mal Paint.net runter, das ist kostenlos und auf Deutsch. Dort kannst du den Hintergrund unkenntlich machen.

Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber damit schadest du dir nur selber..


----------



## Oliver03 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Pitri1982 schrieb:


> Ups, naja keine Ahnung jetzt ist sie doppelt drin....
> Denke der 49er und der 55er interessiert hier nicht so....




toller Rheinzander! Den fängt man nicht alle Tage, da kann man stolz drauf sein! :m

Mit der Stelle wäre ich auch vorsichtiger(siehe post von Peter), aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Der-Graf (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Denke auch, dass das jeder für sich entscheiden sollte... Im Endeffekt sehen solche Bilder einfach schöner aus. Und mal ehrlich - diese ganze Bilderdiskussion ist fast nerviger, als ein besetzter Spot. Bald ist es so weit, dass der Hintergrund nicht mehr nur unkenntlich gemacht wird, sondern man ne völlig aussichtslose Stelle fotografiert und sich dann da reinschneidet, nur um andere in die Irre zu führen... Von mir nur ein einfaches und neidloses Petri und danke für schöne Bilder!


----------



## randio (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tolle Idee, das müsste man echt mal über 2-3 Tage machen und dann gucken welche "Opfer" sich da einfinden...

Gabs ja schon so ähnlich am Duisburger Hafen...


----------



## zesch (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich hab dort auch schon Angler gesehen die ihre Tütenfische nochmal nass machten für ein weiteres Foto Shooting.............

+ mit neuem/anderen Köder im Gesicht !

Aber nach ein paar mal Schneidern an eigenen Spots wird sichs Pitri auch nochmal überlegen, wo man wie ein Foto schiesst................

gut das die "Schwangeren Jagd" bald beendet ist

+ trotzdem: schöner Fisch !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Acharaigas (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



zesch schrieb:


> gut das die "Schwangeren Jagd" bald beendet ist
> 
> + trotzdem: schöner Fisch !
> 
> ...



schön wärs... denke mal es wird wie jedes jahr kaum dran gehalten... 

nur werde ich dieses jahr mal mehr am wasser sein und grundeln angeln... und die augen offen halten... und wenn, dann 110... fertig.


----------



## sven_sid (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tach zusammen würde mich mal interresieren was ihr so angelt wenn jetzt schonzeit ist???

gruß sven


----------



## Der-Graf (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Was machen in der Schonzeit - gute Frage, die ich mir auch schon gestellt habe, immerhin fällt meine Angelprüfung genau auf den Beginn der Zanderschonzeit... Hab mir deshalb eine feine Barschrute und kleine GuFis zugelegt, um nach bestandener Prüfung trotzdem direkt ans Wasser zu können.


----------



## Acharaigas (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

schonzeit auf hecht und zander...

überlebenstaktiken:

variante 1: mit kleinen und noch kleineren kunstködern barsche und döbel ärgern

variante 2: am rhein feedern oder einfach nur stupide grundeln fangen

variante 3: forellenbach und forellen mit fliege und kunstködern ärgern

variante 4: wenn möglich, schleien ärgern

variante 5: pokern, um mehr geld für angelköder zu haben... +bg+

das schöne an den ersten beiden varianten ist die möglichkeit ein auge auf gewisse unbelehrbare werfen zu können, damit unsere freunde im wasser denen nicht komplett ausgeliefert sind.


----------



## Anek20dot (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

dazu

  Variante 6: Rapfen an der Oberfläche ärgern |rolleyes


----------



## Acharaigas (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> dazu
> 
> Variante 6: Rapfen an der Oberfläche ärgern |rolleyes



auch sehr nice, aber ich bin da anscheinend zu blöd für. auf gummi, spinner, wobbler, wenn ich was anderes fangen will. immer wieder mal ein rapfen als beifang. aber wehe ich will es gezielt versuchen!!! #q#c


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

einfach den blinker dicht unter der oberfläche einkurbeln, am rhein bei speyer gehen gold und silber gut....


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

variante 3 #6


----------



## Der-Graf (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich halte mich an Variante 1 in Bezug auf Barsche und erweitert auf Rapfen...


----------



## Peter K. (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@der graf

Ja sicher sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden, ob der Hintergrund unkenntlich gemacht wird, aber dann bitte nicht beschweren, wenn der Spot belagert wird und irgendwann kein Fisch mehr beißt. Aber wie du schon sagst, soll jeder für sich entscheiden, wir sind alle alt genug, um die Konsequenzen zu tragen...


----------



## aalk47 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich nehme variante 7:

in der emschermuendung brassen mit pilkern reissen.

dabei faegnt man eigentlich immer und das sogar bei fallendem luftdruck 

...

nein, natuerlich nicht ... aber da sollte man mal 110 drauf ansetzen!


----------



## Oliver03 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Während sich einige Spezialisten hier über Strategien zur Schonzeitüberbrückung ausgetauscht haben, war ich am Wasser :q

Der beste Fisch hatte erneut um die 65cm und nein es war nicht der selbe wie mein letzter ca. 65er #6


----------



## masterpike (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Variante 8: Wallerjagd mit großen Blinkern und Wobblern!

Petri zum Zander. Heute Abend... letzter Versuch! 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Baramundi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bevor am Freitag bei uns die Schonzeit beginnt, bin ich gestern abend, motiviert durch diesen Thread, an den Rhein und habe es auch mit Wobbler versucht. Im Sommer fange ich ganz gut im Dunkeln auf Wobbler, aber das es um diese Jahreszeit rappelt?!?

Ergebnis war ein Hecht, aber von Zander war weit und breit nix zu sehen. Ich habe ein Buhnenfeld beackert, das hauptsächlich sehr flache Buhnen hat. 

Ich fische im Rhein bei Karlsruhe (oberrhein), die Fänge die hier beschrieben sind, werden wohl aber eher am Niederrhein gemacht. Gibt es irgendwelche Zanderfänger am Oberrhein?

Gruß, Barra


----------



## randio (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Kurz vor Toreschluss haben Manolo und ich an unserer neuen Stelle noch nen guten Abschluss gefunden...

In 3-4 Stündchen gab es nochmal so einige Zander und leider unzählige Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. 
Keine Ahnung woran das lag... 
Vielleicht muss ich die Rocke mal ordentlicher durchladen...

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/7562/zanderrhein640x480.jpg

Der Rekord lag bei 6 Würfen und 6 Bissen.
Innerhalb von 20 Minuten gab es an Spot XY 12 Bisse, aber auch 2-3 Hänger. 
(Also ordentlich Struktur am Boden)
Als DER Köder abgerissen ist, konnte ich dort auch keinen Biss mehr verzeichnen...
War auch leider der einzige den ich im Gepäck hatte, da er bis Dato eher ein Schattendasein führte. Neue Bestellung geht aber die Tage raus. ;-)

@Oliver
Sauber, konstant gute gewobbelte Zander.

Werde mich nun mal wieder meinen Barschen im Kanal und Forellen im schönen Flüsschen widmen...
Zumindest bis zum 01.05., dann gehts wieder 2 Monate auf Hecht. Vielleicht auch mal ne Runde feedern, habe ich Jahre nicht gemacht. Oder mal nen Forellenpuff mit kleinen Japanern beackern und schön räuchern...
Mensch, mensch, unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten...


----------



## kaizr (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sehr sehr gute Fische. Über den Rhein kann man wohl nicht klagen. Bei uns sind so viele Zander vom Ufer aus nicht realistisch (ausm hohen Norden und nein, nicht Hamburg ).


----------



## masterpike (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio... jaja ich leg heute nach! ;-)


----------



## pk0312 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich hab schon ;-) heute gabs zum Abschluss zwischen 8 und 11 uhr 6 Zettis um die 50 cm und mal wieder nen schönen Barsch von 41cm 

gestern waren es "nur" 2 Zander und ein Barsch von ca.40- 43 cm (an der rute nachgemesse mangels Zollstock am wasser)

bilder reiche ich heute abend mal nach wenn ich von der ARbeit komme


----------



## randio (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Schön, schön, besonders die dicken Barsche.
Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen als Beifang echt alles, aber kaum dicke Barsche...Naja, dann halt nach der SZ.


----------



## Acharaigas (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Während sich einige Spezialisten hier über Strategien zur Schonzeitüberbrückung ausgetauscht haben, war ich am Wasser :q
> 
> Der beste Fisch hatte erneut um die 65cm und nein es war nicht der selbe wie mein letzter ca. 65er #6



grats zum fisch...

nun, ich versuche nicht bis zum letzten tag fische zu fangen, die sich aufs laichgeschäft vorbereiten. ;-) warte lieber darauf wenn die schonzeit vorbei ist und ärger dann die stachelritter. will niemanden damit angreifen. nur halt den leicht spöttischen unterton des postings beantworten.


----------



## randio (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Da bisher noch kein einziger Zander sein Laichkleid übergestreift hat, solltest du lieber nach der Schonzeit noch etwas warten, wenn du schon so überkorrekt bist...

Möchte auch niemanden angreifen, nur den leicht besserwisserischen Unterton beantworten.


----------



## Baramundi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Baramundi schrieb:


> Bevor am Freitag bei uns die Schonzeit beginnt, bin ich gestern abend, motiviert durch diesen Thread, an den Rhein und habe es auch mit Wobbler versucht. Im Sommer fange ich ganz gut im Dunkeln auf Wobbler, aber das es um diese Jahreszeit rappelt?!?
> 
> Ergebnis war ein Hecht, aber von Zander war weit und breit nix zu sehen. Ich habe ein Buhnenfeld beackert, das hauptsächlich sehr flache Buhnen hat.
> 
> ...



Niemand aus südlicheren Gefilden hier unterwegs?#h


----------



## WallerKalle04 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hatte vorgestern zum abschluss nur einige bisse und leider ein ganz fetten verloren! jetzt sind die forellen im bach stausee drann:k


----------



## hechtomat77 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Baramundi schrieb:


> Niemand aus südlicheren Gefilden hier unterwegs?#h



Doch Ich! Das ist aber nochmals einiges südlicher wie Karlsruhe. Komme vom Hochrhein#6

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Oliver03 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> Petri randio... jaja ich leg heute nach! ;-)




War wohl nichts oder? :q


----------



## sven_sid (2. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tach zusammen war am freitag nen bissel feedern und war doch erschrocken wie viele spinnfischer uns über den weg gelaufen sind und komiisch aus drr wäsche geschaut haben das da jemand ist!!!

also an alle die vlt. das lesen und sich auch angesprochen fühlen!!

last die armen zander doch bitte in ruhe ihre schonzeit genießen!!

gruß sven


----------



## Acharaigas (3. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Da bisher noch kein einziger Zander sein Laichkleid übergestreift hat, solltest du lieber nach der Schonzeit noch etwas warten, wenn du schon so überkorrekt bist...
> 
> Möchte auch niemanden angreifen, nur den leicht besserwisserischen Unterton beantworten.



wieso besserwisserisch? ein paar seiten vorher waren auf fotos dunkle zander zu sehen. auch noch mit der betonung wie schön dunkel die doch waren.

und abgesehen davon ist es für mich nicht sooo relevant ob die schon das laichkleid haben, sondern ob sie schon so weit laich etc aufgebaut haben, dass man es erkennt.

und woher willst du wissen, dass ich mich nicht auch nach der schonzeit zurück halte und abwarte und stellen meide wo zander ihre nester bewachen.


----------



## TheFisherking (3. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wo kann ich eigentlich mal sehen, wie der Zander zur Laichzeit aussieht?
Habe bei Wikipedia leider nichts gefunden.
Kennt jemand eine Seite mit guten Fotos?


----------



## xxxtside (3. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@fisherking - so sehen sie aus. das bild ist von mitte juni 2010, der milchner war bereits "fertig"


----------



## TheFisherking (4. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@eastside:

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und das super Foto!!!!

ab rulez, yeah 
;-)


----------



## Gohann (21. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich finde es auch nicht gut in der Schonzeit mit Kunstködern zu Fischen. Aber auf Dich haben die Jungs ganz bestimmt gewartet, um ihnen Manieren beizubringen!|uhoh::q#d

Gruß Gohann|znaika:

Und versuch erst gar nicht dem Schnäuzer, der mit seinem Passat, der angeblich einen Audimotor hat, und noch über der Polizei steht Konkurenz zu machen!|smash::b|znaika:


----------



## Zander-König (21. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



sven_sid schrieb:


> tach zusammen war am freitag nen bissel feedern und war doch erschrocken wie viele spinnfischer uns über den weg gelaufen sind und komiisch aus drr wäsche geschaut haben das da jemand ist!!!
> 
> also an alle die vlt. das lesen und sich auch angesprochen fühlen!!
> 
> ...



@Sven
                          Es ist immer wieder sehr schade,das in der schonzeit immer wieder so  viele Angler mit Spinnrute in Köln am Niehler Hafen zu sehen sind,aber bald wird  es da ein " ENDE " haben denn ich will mich dort  als Fischereiaufseher  Bewerben und dann bleiben die Gehakten Zander wieder im Vater Rhein ...
PS Lasst diesen Einzigartigen Fisch doch die Chance abzulaichen,
so wird es auch in zukunft immer noch so Brilliante Fische geben...

                                                                                       __________________


----------



## Gohann (21. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich weiss nicht warum mein Post jetzt vor den vom Fischereikontroleur in Lauerstellung steht, eigentlich sollte es dahinter stehen. 

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Zander-König (21. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das Problem ist nur ich kann nicht damit umgehen das solche Freaks einen nach dem anderen Zander abschlachten und keiner wills gesehen haben..
Werde bestimmt keine Wunder vollbringen können aber sie werden merken das es so nicht mehr gehen wird...

Gruß ZK


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Zander-König schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur ich kann nicht damit umgehen das solche Freaks einen nach dem anderen Zander abschlachten und keiner wills gesehen haben..
> Werde bestimmt keine Wunder vollbringen können aber sie werden merken das es so nicht mehr gehen wird...
> 
> Gruß ZK



Ich schreib jetzt als Boardi, nicht als Mod.

Ich hatte längere Zeit eine Karte für den Niehler Hafen. Seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr und ich werd mir auch keine mehr holen.
Zu wenig Zeit, zu wenig Natur.

Also schreib ich ganz unbefangen und ohne einen Vorteil zu wollen.


Das schöneam Hafenangeln war, dass es ein m.o.w. abgeschlossener Bereich ist. Man konnte ungestört fischen, auch nachts ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass einem das Auto aufgebrochen wurde. 
Noch schöner, man konnte so man wollte nach herzenslust angeln. Kontrollen gabs zwar, aber die Kontrolleure waren nette Angler, kompetent und mit Sachverstand. 
Übergriffe durch Angler hab ich nicht erlebt. Klar wird während der Schonzeit mit Kunstködern geangelt. Ist ja nicht verboten. Und Barsche hatte es genug, auf die sich das fischen lohnte. 
Kan mal ein Zander dazwischen, wurde der natürlich zurückgesetzt, keine Frage. Sicher ist auch der eine oder andere Angler mal übergriffig geworden, so what? Eigenes Risioko und das hätte auch keiner der Kontrolleuere seinerzeit geduldet.

Nun, wie gesagt, ich hol mir eh´keine Karte mehr. Wäre ich noch in der Überlegung, so würde ich mich jetzt dagegen entscheiden.

Einen C&R Fanatiker mit Blockwartmanier in einem so zwanglosen Habitat möchte ich beim Angeln nicht begegnen. Ganz unabhängig davon, dass ich dort alle Fische wieder zurückgesetzt habe. Darum geht es nicht.
Geht eher um das Zwischenmenschliche. Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal bei der unteren Fischereibehörde, mit denen ich grad gut in Kontakt bin, intervenieren. Die achten auch ein wenig auf die charakterliche Eignung der Aspiranten.


----------



## Pinn (22. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich schreib jetzt als Boardi, nicht als Mod....
> Geht eher um das Zwischenmenschliche. Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal bei der unteren Fischereibehörde, mit denen ich grad gut in Kontakt bin, intervenieren. Die achten auch ein wenig auf die charakterliche Eignung der Aspiranten.


 
Moin Ralle,

Dein "Ton" irritiert mich etwas. Der Vorposter schreibt doch eigentlich nur, dass er wenn er Aufsichtsbefugnisse hätte, darauf achten würde, dass in ihrer Schonzeit beigefangene Zander wieder im Rhein landen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich lese da zwischen den Zeilen noch viel mehr raus als nur das. 
Und das ist ziemlich offensichtlich.


----------



## Gohann (22. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich lese da zwischen den Zeilen noch viel mehr raus als nur das.
> Und das ist ziemlich offensichtlich.



Gut geschrieben Ralle#6 Genau meine Meinung!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Zander-König (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich lese da zwischen den Zeilen noch viel mehr raus als nur das.
> Und das ist ziemlich offensichtlich.


Ach Hellseher gibs hier auch, oder warum Urteilst du so über mich?
Das mag deine Meinung über mich sein,aber das ist mir völlig Schnuppe denn ich weis genau wie es am Wasser so Abgeht und viele Angler die ich am Wasser treffe und auch kenne geben mir Recht und das stimmt mich immer wieder traurig ...
Und wenn du doch auch eine Karte im Niehler Hafen hattest willst du mir erzählen das es eine solche Sauerrei dort nicht gibt ? aber das ist ja mal wieder typisch alle sehen was aber keiner traut sich was zu sagen weil es ihnen egal ist was mit diesen Super Fisch gemacht wird !!!
Du würdest gut dran tun wenn du deine Kontakte bei der unteren Fischereibehörde auch mal nutzten würdest um diesen Misstand zu beenden denn unten am Rhein in Niehl (Warmwasserauslauf) gibt es "kaum" ein Waidgerechtes Angeln !!!
Aber wie gut und auch schön das es doch noch Angler gibt die sich auch an den Schonzeiten halten,und nicht gerade in der Zanderschonzeit das Wasser mit allerlei Kunstköder zu befeuern um ihre Chance zu Erhöhen und einen Zander zu Haken und auch evtl.Mitzunehmen..
 Fragt mal einen der jetzt mit Spinnrute unterwegs ist auf was er den gerade aus ist,100% kommt die Antwort "ja natürlich" auf Barsche... #q
Mfg ZK


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Zander-König schrieb:


> Ach Hellseher gibs hier auch, oder warum Urteilst du so über mich?
> Das mag deine Meinung über mich sein,aber das ist mir völlig Schnuppe denn ich weis genau wie es am Wasser so Abgeht und viele Angler die ich am Wasser treffe und auch kenne geben mir Recht und das stimmt mich immer wieder traurig ...
> Und wenn du doch auch eine Karte im Niehler Hafen hattest willst du mir erzählen das es eine solche Sauerrei dort nicht gibt ? aber das ist ja mal wieder typisch alle sehen was aber keiner traut sich was zu sagen weil es ihnen egal ist was mit diesen Super Fisch gemacht wird !!!
> Du würdest gut dran tun wenn du deine Kontakte bei der unteren Fischereibehörde auch mal nutzten würdest um diesen Misstand zu beenden denn unten am Rhein in Niehl (Warmwasserauslauf) gibt es "kaum" ein Waidgerechtes Angeln !!!
> ...



Deiner Diktion in den vorangegangenen Beiträgen folgend, muss man kein Hellseher sein. Der Zander ist ein Fisch wie jeder andere auch und Spezialisten, die diesen Fisch als Weltwunder in den Himmel heben und besonderes fordern, sind mir suspekt. Das hat was von Fanatismus.

Natürlich gibt es hier und da Angler, die während der Schonzeit auf Zander angeln. Die gibt es in ganz Deutschland. Die mit allen in einen Topf zu werfen, die während der Zanderschonzeit auf Barsch oder Rapfen angeln, ist so pauschal wie Du das machst einfach unzulässig. 

Jemanden am Wickel zu kriegen, der einen geschonten und lebensfähigen Fisch während der Schonzeit entnimmt ist das natürlichste der Welt. Es ist völlig gleich, um welchen Fisch es sich handelt und ganz normaler Bestandteil der arbeit eines Fischereiaufsehers. 

Alleine deswegen einen Feldzug anzukündigen, lässt ganz eindeutig auf Charakter und Intention eines Aspiranten schließen. 

Fanatikern auch noch Macht zu geben ist übel, sehr übel. Immer und überall.


----------



## Zander-König (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dein Beitrag ist totaler Nonsens...

Ich weiß nicht warum du ein Problem mit mir hast ,aber eins weiß ich das ich auf deine Meinung absolut Pfeifen kann...

Du musst mir hier nicht irgend nen Stuss vorhalten und versuchen mich als Fanatiker oder Oberkontroletti  Abzustempeln,klar ist der Zander mein Lieblingsfisch so wie jeder anderer Angler auch seinen Ziel Fisch hat und ich will nur das man in der Schonzeit ihn sowie allen andere Arten die Gelegenheit&Möglichkeit gibt sich Gesund zu vermehren und ihn nicht zu Jagen bis alles geputzt ist und ich den Rhein abschnitt mehr darauf achten will das dort das Waidgerechte Angeln eingehalten wird und so der bestand Geschützt wird.
 Ich weiß nicht warum das du es als Verwerflich ansiehst aber es kümmert mich auch nicht...

Ich weiß nicht ob es deine Provozierende Art ist das ich dir überhaupt noch Antworte oder habe ich mit meiner Meinung bei dir den  (dein Handeln am Wasser)Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen und du bist so ein Gieriger Jäger der alles Abfischt bis nichts mehr zu holen ist und auch auf die Schonzeit pfeifst ja ich denke mal so einer bist " du " wirklich... 

Auch ich Lese zwischen den Zeilen und Offensichtlich hast du ein Problem mit Fischereiaufsehern und mit Anglern die ihre Leidenschaft auch noch in Jahren nachgehen wollen, bist du überhaupt ein Angler langsam bekomme ich Popo schmerzen denn du schlägst mir auf dem Magen ...

*THREAD CLOSED  *


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Zander-König schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag ist totaler Nonsens...
> Ich weiß nicht warum du ein Problem mit mir hast ,aber eins weiß ich das ich auf deine Meinung absolut Pfeifen kann...
> Du musst mir hier nicht die Wörter in den Mund legen und versuchen mich als Fanatiker oder sonnst was Abzustempeln,klar ist der Zander mein Lieblingsfisch so wie jeder anderer Angler auch seinen Ziel Fisch hat und ich will nur das man in der Schonzeit ihn sowie allen andere Arten die Gelegenheit gibt sich Gesund zu vermehren und ihn nicht zu Jagen bis alles geputzt ist...



Zitate:

...aber bald wird  es da ein " ENDE " haben...

...Einzigartigen Fisch ....

....Brilliante Fische...

...das solche Freaks einen nach dem anderen Zander abschlachten....

....aber sie werden merken...

....denn ich weis genau wie es am Wasser so Abgeht... 

...weil es ihnen egal ist was mit diesen Super Fisch gemacht wird...

 ...und einen Zander zu Haken und auch evtl.Mitzunehmen....

..Fragt mal einen der jetzt mit Spinnrute unterwegs ist auf was er den  gerade aus ist,100% kommt die Antwort "ja natürlich" auf Barsche... #q....

.....Dein Beitrag ist totaler Nonsens...

....aber eins weiß ich das ich auf deine Meinung absolut Pfeifen kann.....

und du bist so ein Gieriger Jäger der alles Abfischt bis nichts mehr zu holen ist

....und auch auf die Schonzeit pfeifst ja ich denke mal so einer bist " du " wirklich... 

....Auch ich Lese zwischen den Zeilen und Offensichtlich hast du ein Problem  mit Fischereiaufsehern und mit Anglern die die Regeln einhalten....

Danke für die Bestätigung. Lies dazu auch hier

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanatismus


----------



## Gloin (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Naja,wer sich an die Vorschriften hält, sollte doch auch von einem noch so motivierten Aufseher nichts zu befürchten haben!?Ich werde mir jedenfalls dieses Jahr keine Karte mehr für den Rhein holen, weil es mir an vielen Stellen einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht - ja, nicht zuletzt wegen der anderen Angler, die sich da so tummeln. Und ich denke schon, dass durch mehr Kontrollen das Abknüppeln untermaßiger und geschonter Fische reduziert werden kann. Also wünsche ich Zander-König viel Erfolg und das richtige Gefühl für die Situation.


----------



## u-see fischer (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Zander-König schrieb:


> Fragt mal einen der jetzt mit Spinnrute unterwegs ist auf was er den gerade aus ist,100% kommt die Antwort "ja natürlich" auf Barsche... #q
> Mfg ZK



Nö, ich angel zur Zeit am Rhein auf Rapfen. Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, was würdest Du machen, wenn Du mich mit meiner Spinnrute am Rhein antreffen würdest, wollte morgen auch nochmal los.


----------



## DerKölnEr (23. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Ralle24   .......   :m


----------



## Zander-König (24. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nö, ich angel zur Zeit am Rhein auf Rapfen. Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, was würdest Du machen, wenn Du mich mit meiner Spinnrute am Rhein antreffen würdest, wollte morgen auch nochmal los.


Hi...
Ich wünschte dir ein Dickes Petri Heil :m

Gruß ZK


----------



## Bigspinn (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Klasse Fänge...Hut ab. Und danke für die Erklärung der Köderwahl..gibt  ja auch nicht jeder Angler bekannt 

Jetzt musste mir nur noch die Stelle verraten wo du solche schöne Zander  gezogen hast...lach

Musste ja nicht öffentlich machen..geht auch per PN


----------



## mini_bulli (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich komme gerade vom Rhein und auch ich war spinnen.
Mit Spinnern von 1-4 und nem Squirell 76.
Hatte 1 Zander-Biss und 1 Nachläufer.
Wollte "eigtl" Barsche und Rapfen ärgern, hat mich auch gewundert, dass die Zander drauf gingen.
Hab nach 45min aufgehört.
Vor mir waren 2 Jungs am ansitzen, die meinten Sie hätten 7 Zander gefangen "schwimmen aber alle wieder!!"...
Kann doch nur gewollt gewesen sein,oder...?? #c


----------



## e.shikari (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Zander-König schrieb:


> Fragt mal einen der jetzt mit Spinnrute unterwegs ist auf was er den gerade aus ist,100% kommt die Antwort "ja natürlich" auf Barsche... #q
> Mfg ZK



tja so ist das. scheiss auf barsche, dann müssen die leute eben wie in bayern in der zeit von sagen wir mal januar bis anfang mai auf sämtliche raubfische verzichten. bei uns weder das angeln mit kunstköder, noch mit köfi in der zeit erlaubt. so schwer kanns ja nicht sein, dass irgendwie schriftlich als regel festzulegen. und selbst wenns von irgendwelchen behörden aus erlaubt wäre, kann immernoch der besitzer/pächter/kartenausgeber mit einem kleinen dreizeiler auf der karte dieses bestimmen. 

und ralle, reiss dich am besten mal selbst am riemen wie du mir mal so schön gesagt hast  
du interpretierst einfach zu viel, bzw gehst für eine reine interpratation die du GLAUBST zu verstehen, zuviel ab.


----------



## M4rius93 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bei uns im Angelverein is das auch so...während der Schonzeit darf nich mit der Spinnangel gefischt werden.

Richtig so Zanderkralle.#6


----------



## Pikebite (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



e.shikari schrieb:


> dann müssen die leute eben wie in bayern in der zeit von sagen wir mal januar bis anfang mai auf sämtliche raubfische verzichten. bei uns weder das angeln mit kunstköder, noch mit köfi in der zeit erlaubt. so schwer kanns ja nicht sein, dass irgendwie schriftlich als regel festzulegen. und selbst wenns von irgendwelchen behörden aus erlaubt wäre, kann immernoch der besitzer/pächter/kartenausgeber mit einem kleinen dreizeiler auf der karte dieses bestimmen.



Bloß das nicht. Es reicht vollkommen, wenn es so was in Bayern gibt. Im Rest von Deutschland bitte nur Artenschonzeiten.


----------



## e.shikari (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Bloß das nicht. Es reicht vollkommen, wenn es so was in Bayern gibt. Im Rest von Deutschland bitte nur Artenschonzeiten.



das ist einfach nur aus deiner sicht daher gesagt. was dabei raus kommt, sieht man die letzten seiten dieses threads. es wäre das einzig richtige, wenn raubfisch schonzeit...keine spinnangelei und feritg. dann kommt auch keiner mehr mit : "och ich wollt auf barsch, aber da ging plötzlich ein zander ran und der hatte tief geschluckt...musste ich leeeeider mitnehmen". und selbst wenn er schon gehakt wurde, dennoch schei**e fürs tier, die sind danach nämlich dennoch gestört und laichen vielleicht deswegen in dem jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## Nolfravel (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



e.shikari schrieb:


> das ist einfach nur aus deiner sicht daher gesagt. was dabei raus kommt, sieht man die letzten seiten dieses threads. es wäre das einzig richtige, wenn raubfisch schonzeit...keine spinnangelei und feritg. dann kommt auch keiner mehr mit : "och ich wollt auf barsch, aber da ging plötzlich ein zander ran und der hatte tief geschluckt...musste ich leeeeider mitnehmen". und selbst wenn er schon gehakt wurde, dennoch schei**e fürs tier, die sind danach nämlich dennoch gestört und laichen vielleicht deswegen in dem jahr nicht mehr.


 

Warst du nicht der, der grade erst den fast schwarzen Zander in Raubfíschthread gepostet hat?


----------



## e.shikari (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Warst du nicht der, der grade erst den fast schwarzen Zander in Raubfíschthread gepostet hat?



es ist ein unterschied, ob ich in einem schwedischen 5 häuser dorf angle weit ab der nächsten abknüppelei fischer, oder ob ich mich an den rhein stelle mit noch 20 leuten auf 100m und mich dann beschwere, warum es von jahr zu jahr weniger zander gibt.

zumal ich hier auch nicht deutschland mit schweden vergleichen will.
denn ich sage hier wenn schonzeit auf raubfisch, dann keine spinnangelei und in schweden an meinem gewässer gibt es keine schonzeit, da einfach überhaupt niemand dort aktiv der fischerei nach geht.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Bloß das nicht. Es reicht vollkommen, wenn es so was in Bayern gibt. Im Rest von Deutschland bitte nur Artenschonzeiten.



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Wir brauchen hier keine Bayrische Fischereigesetze, wenn ich an das "Abknüppelgebot" denke wird mir schlecht.



e.shikari schrieb:


> "och ich wollt auf barsch, aber da ging  plötzlich ein zander ran und der hatte tief geschluckt...musste ich  leeeeider mitnehmen".



Nee nee, in der Schonzeit nimmst Du keinen geschonten Fisch mit. Wenn gefangen und nicht überlebensfähig, wird der Fisch zerstückeld und wieder zurück in Wasser geworfen.


----------



## e.shikari (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nee nee, in der Schonzeit nimmst Du keinen geschonten Fisch mit. Wenn gefangen und nicht überlebensfähig, wird der Fisch zerstückeld und wieder zurück in Wasser geworfen.



mag sein, dass bei euch die regelung so ist. aber dazu muss ich echt sagen...traurig! wie gesagt, ich kenns nicht anders, wenn schonzeit, dann keine angelei mit spinnrute.


----------



## M4rius93 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wer bei uns in der Schonzeit spinnt is seinen Lappen los. Das is auch gut so. Viele Deutsche Gewässer simd ohnehin schon maßlos überfischt weil es zu viele Kochtopfangeler gibt.

Und Ihr brecht euch keinen Zacken aus der Krone, 2,5 Monate im Jahr auf Spinnen zu verzichten.  #q


----------



## Pikebite (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



e.shikari schrieb:


> das ist einfach nur aus deiner sicht daher gesagt. was dabei raus kommt, sieht man die letzten seiten dieses threads. es wäre das einzig richtige, wenn raubfisch schonzeit...keine spinnangelei und feritg. dann kommt auch keiner mehr mit : "och ich wollt auf barsch, aber da ging plötzlich ein zander ran und der hatte tief geschluckt...musste ich leeeeider mitnehmen". und selbst wenn er schon gehakt wurde, dennoch schei**e fürs tier, die sind danach nämlich dennoch gestört und laichen vielleicht deswegen in dem jahr nicht mehr.



Warum machst du dir dann keine Sorgen um die Friedfische? Willst du vielleicht während der Schleienschonzeit sämtliche Friedfischköder verbieten?

Generell wird mir hier viel zu viel darauf herumgeritten, dass ausgerechnet in der Schonzeit keine Zander entnommen werden dürfen, zwecks Bestandserhaltung. Es ist vollkommen egal, wann ich einen Fisch entnehme und abschlage; für die Laicherei ist genau dieser Fisch in jedem Fall verloren. Man sollte sich vielmehr bei jedem Fisch und zu jeder Jahreszeit überlegen, ob man ihn überhaupt beangelt oder, falls bereits gefangen, entnimmt. Und die Antwort auf diese Frage kann von Gewässer zu Gewässer gewaltig abweichen, siehe dein schwarzer Schwedenzander. 

Ich bin nicht dafür, Schonzeiten abzuschaffen; etwas Auszeit vom Befischungsdruck tut sicher gut. Bescheuert finde ich es bloß, wenn wegen des Fehlverhaltens von ein paar Idioten die ganze Anglerschaft ein halbes Jahr nicht spinnfischen darf. Gerade wenn Hecht und Zander geschont sind, will ich auf Barsch, Rapfen, Döbel, Aland und wo sie vorkommen, vielleicht noch auf Waller und Forelle ausweichen können. Verbote haben wir schon genug und diejenigen, die sich nicht an Vorschriften halten wollen, tun es auch nicht, wenn noch ein paar Neue dazukommen.


----------



## Nolfravel (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Warum machst du dir dann keine Sorgen um die Friedfische? Willst du vielleicht während der Schleienschonzeit sämtliche Friedfischköder verbieten?
> 
> Generell wird mir hier viel zu viel darauf herumgeritten, dass ausgerechnet in der Schonzeit keine Zander entnommen werden dürfen, zwecks Bestandserhaltung. Es ist vollkommen egal, wann ich einen Fisch entnehme und abschlage; für die Laicherei ist genau dieser Fisch in jedem Fall verloren. Man sollte sich vielmehr bei jedem Fisch und zu jeder Jahreszeit überlegen, ob man ihn überhaupt beangelt oder, falls bereits gefangen, entnimmt. Und die Antwort auf diese Frage kann von Gewässer zu Gewässer gewaltig abweichen, siehe dein schwarzer Schwedenzander.
> 
> Ich bin nicht dafür, Schonzeiten abzuschaffen; etwas Auszeit vom Befischungsdruck tut sicher gut. Bescheuert finde ich es bloß, wenn wegen des Fehlverhaltens von ein paar Idioten die ganze Anglerschaft ein halbes Jahr nicht spinnfischen darf. Gerade wenn Hecht und Zander geschont sind, will ich auf Barsch, Rapfen, Döbel, Aland und wo sie vorkommen, vielleicht noch auf Waller und Forelle ausweichen können. Verbote haben wir schon genug und diejenigen, die sich nicht an Vorschriften halten wollen, tun es auch nicht, wenn noch ein paar Neue dazukommen.


 

Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können.#6#6#6


----------



## u-see fischer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Warum machst du dir dann keine Sorgen um die Friedfische? Willst du vielleicht während der Schleienschonzeit sämtliche Friedfischköder verbieten?
> 
> Generell wird mir hier viel zu viel darauf herumgeritten, dass ausgerechnet in der Schonzeit keine Zander entnommen werden dürfen, zwecks Bestandserhaltung. Es ist vollkommen egal, wann ich einen Fisch entnehme und abschlage; für die Laicherei ist genau dieser Fisch in jedem Fall verloren. Man sollte sich vielmehr bei jedem Fisch und zu jeder Jahreszeit überlegen, ob man ihn überhaupt beangelt oder, falls bereits gefangen, entnimmt. Und die Antwort auf diese Frage kann von Gewässer zu Gewässer gewaltig abweichen, siehe dein schwarzer Schwedenzander.
> 
> Ich bin nicht dafür, Schonzeiten abzuschaffen; etwas Auszeit vom Befischungsdruck tut sicher gut. Bescheuert finde ich es bloß, wenn wegen des Fehlverhaltens von ein paar Idioten die ganze Anglerschaft ein halbes Jahr nicht spinnfischen darf. Gerade wenn Hecht und Zander geschont sind, will ich auf Barsch, Rapfen, Döbel, Aland und wo sie vorkommen, vielleicht noch auf Waller und Forelle ausweichen können. Verbote haben wir schon genug und diejenigen, die sich nicht an Vorschriften halten wollen, tun es auch nicht, wenn noch ein paar Neue dazukommen.




|good:

Genau so sehe ich das auch.

Wer illegal auf Zander in der Schonzeit angeln möchte, macht das auch, dazu benötigt man keine Spinnrute. Dann werden die Zander halt als Beifang beim Aal oder Wallerangeln mit Naturköder gefangen.


----------



## welsstipper (29. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

so männers, ich brauche jetzt hilfe, ich habe dieses ajhr das erste mal nen rheinschein, da ich letztes jahr erst zugezogen bin aus nds... oh wie war das schön, eindeutige gesetzte und 3 ruten usw usw....

naja nun ists vorbei.

ab wann darf ich den nun mit kunstköden angeln: spinner wobler etc

der eine sagt ab 1.5 der andere ab 1.6 usw usw

gibt es irgendwo einen vernünftigen gesetzes text den jeder versteht ?

und noch ne frage was zum himmel ist eine flugangel ? meinen die ne fiegenrute ?

auch geil finde ich das auf dem rheinschein keine schonzeiten usw stehen. also der jenige der die schreibt gehört erschlagen....

schöne grüße

aus langenfeld/rheinland


----------



## u-see fischer (29. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Die Gesetze in NRW sind auch eindeutig.

Mit Kunstköder darfst Du vom 01.01. bis 31.12. eines jeden Jahres angeln, also immer. Lediglich in der Schonzeit darf die geschonte Fischart nicht entnommen werden, sollte dann auch nicht gezielt befischt werden.

Aber Achtung, kann natürlich vom jeweiligen Fischereirechtinhaber für sein Gewässer anders geregelt sein.

Infos zu den Schonzeiten und Mindesmaßen findest Du hier:https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...l_nr=793&bes_id=13884&aufgehoben=N&menu=1&sg=


----------



## welsstipper (30. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

aha und warum angelt niemand mit kunstködern ? also ich sehe nie jemanden, komisch.... dabei sind die stellen wo ich hin und wieder mal gucken fahre sehr zander trächtig... bin kein spezi aber buhnen sind doch immer für nen zander oder hecht gut... 

ps: suche rhein angler aus der nähe von langenfeld, monheim, hitdorf, rheindorf, leverkusen, düsseldorf usw. zum gemeinsamen angeln  fried und raubfisch.... 

bei interesse bitte melden


----------



## andreas7971 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi

ich suche auch eventuell leute die mal bock haben auf zander jagt zu gehen, habe sehr gute stellen bei denen meist was geht.
ich angel immer am rhein bei nordheim/lampertheim/rohrheim wer mal bock hat pn an mich.


----------



## Marrec83 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



welsstipper schrieb:


> aha und warum angelt niemand mit kunstködern ? also ich sehe nie jemanden, komisch.... dabei sind die stellen wo ich hin und wieder mal gucken fahre sehr zander trächtig... bin kein spezi aber buhnen sind doch immer für nen zander oder hecht gut...
> 
> ps: suche rhein angler aus der nähe von langenfeld, monheim, hitdorf, rheindorf, leverkusen, düsseldorf usw. zum gemeinsamen angeln fried und raubfisch....
> 
> bei interesse bitte melden


 
Zander ist der Raubfisch mit dem Monopol im Rhein. Der Hecht kommt zwar langsam aus den Puschen, und die Barsche KANN man finden, dennoch kann man sich beim Spinnfischen zu 90% sicher sein dass man einen Zander dran hat wenn es beißt. Ausnahme ist die Jagd auf Rapfen an der Buhnenspitze zu gewissen Zeiten... die kann man ziemlich gezielt befischen. 
Also ich denke Du siehst keinen Spinnfischer am Rhein während der Zander-Schonzeit weil sie einfach ihr Hobby "pflegen". Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.

Übrigens: Auf dem Rheinschein steht (glaube ich) geschrieben (in eigenen Worten): Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße sind dem blauen Lappen zu entnehmen.
Wie gesagt bin mir aber nicht sicher.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Anek20dot (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War mit einem Kumpel am So. in NL... 9 Zander sinds geworden... 

unter anderem dieser 62 er...

http://img818.*ih.us/img818/6167/dsc01013b.jpg


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

PETRI zu den holländern!!! 

grüße hier mal freundlich in die runde und habe auch gleich ein anliegen  
und zwar wollen wir am wochenende an den rhein. wohin genau es geht, weiß ich nicht, da ich nur mitgenommen werde! da ich zum ersten mal am rhein fische, interessiert mich natürlich, mit welchen jigkopf-gewichten ihr so fischt!? hörte von 21-28gr!?!? liege ich damit richtig oder sind andere gewichte zu empfehlen? wasserstand soll ja recht niedrig sein...
habt ihr sonst noch wichtige tipps, die ich beachten sollte?

#h


----------



## siloaffe (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:


> PETRI zu den holländern!!!
> 
> grüße hier mal freundlich in die runde und habe auch gleich ein anliegen
> und zwar wollen wir am wochenende an den rhein. wohin genau es geht, weiß ich nicht, da ich nur mitgenommen werde! da ich zum ersten mal am rhein fische, interessiert mich natürlich, mit welchen jigkopf-gewichten ihr so fischt!? hörte von 21-28gr!?!? liege ich damit richtig oder sind andere gewichte zu empfehlen? wasserstand soll ja recht niedrig sein...
> ...




Hey#h 

Hmmmmmm.... 

...das Gewicht richtet sich nach der Stelle wo ihr angelt da aber im moment 80% der Buhnen Leer sind und in den Häfen kaum Sauerstoff ist gehe ich mal davon aus das ihr den Strom abklopft... 

Da nehm ich so 21-40gr je nach Strömung, am besten nimste aber auch welche um 11-40gr mit, fals ihr doch verdächtige Stellen mit wenig Strömung findet... :m 

Tips|kopfkrat 

Hmmmmmm....... 

Sorry bei dem Wasserstand (Pegel Andernach ca.2,40m unter Mittelwert)#c 

Ach doch einen hätte ich für die Zukunft: 

Mach Bilder von den Gegebenheiten das kann bei Normal- bzw Hochwasser echt helfen...

LG Markus


----------



## Mefospezialist (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo Zanderjunkies, 

bei dem niedrigen Wasserstand fische ich immer ab Abends bis in die Nacht hinein und nicht mit Gufis sondern mit flachlaufenden Wobblern.

Die Erfahrung zeigt das die Zander Nachts in die unmittelbaren Uferbereiche ziehen um dort Kleinfisch zu fressen.

Hatte letztes Jahr um diese Zeit mit Wobblern zwischen fünf und neun Zentimetern länge Tauchtiefe bis max. 1,5m schwimmende Ausführungen Zander bis 87cm länge und das in knietiefem Wasser! 
Was auch immer funzt sind die Ecken von Rampen und auch dort läuft es Abends/Nachts bei Niedrigwasser.

probiert das mal aus und Ihr werdet überrascht sein wie gut das geht! :m

Grüße

David


----------



## Zico (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@All

stimmt, bei dem Wasserstand sind flachlaufende Wobbler einfach
Top. Hier bei uns am Rhein im Bereich Gernsheim / Trebur gibt es
zahlreiche recht flache Bereiche bei dem Pegel. Dort knallt es 
dann regelmässig....und nicht nur Zander |rolleyes

Naja, werde am Mittwochabend oder die ganze Nacht unterwegs
sein, mal schaun was so geht.

Gruß in die Runde #h

Zico


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

DANKE für die schnellen antworten! #6

das mit den flachlaufenden wobblern kenne ich auch bei uns aus den kanälen, allerdings nur an bestimmten stellen... werde das bei geeigneten stellen dann auch mal am rhein testen 

40gr-jigkopf ist aber schon eine hausmarke! 
dann auch erie- oder rundkopf?

fische hier bei uns an den gewässern jigköpfe von 7-14gr mit gufis von 5-9cm  leichtere/kleinere jigköpfe wären also vorhanden...

hab mir auch sagen lassen, dass man ruhig größere köder wählen kann (gufis). darf ich fragen, welche ködergrößen ihr zurzeit fischt?


----------



## omnimc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Zico wieviel wasser ist in gernsheim ca.?
war am we kurz vor st.goar und da sind es nur 50cm und das auch 50meter lang. bin dann reingelaufen um meine grundmontage zu werfen.


----------



## Zico (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Raubfischfreak84

also bei den Ködern richte ich mich nach der Größe der Fischbrut.
Die Kerlchen sind noch relativ klein, also kommen auch nur kleine
Wobbler oder Gummifische als Köder für mich in Frage.
Beispiel: Wobbler Ugly Duckling, schwimmend 5 cm oder Krypto
Gummifisch ca. 6 - 7 cm.
Klar wird man ggf. auch auf größere Köder den ein oder anderen
Biss haben, aber zum Saisonstart hatte ich mit den kleineren
mehr Erfolg.

Gruß Zico


----------



## Zico (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@omnimc

also Pegelstand Mainz ist bei 199 cm ( Stand 12o Uhr ) 

Als Vergleich, letztes Jahr im Juni bei Pegelstand Mainz 335 -
360 hatte ich zahlreiche Fische zum Saisonstart ( Bereich
Gernsheim bis Trebur )
Allerdings war das schon leichtes Hochwasser und einige Stellen
konnte ich gerad soeben erreichen |rolleyes
So schlecht siehts nicht aus ....und es regnet zur Zeit :m
Aber gerad in diesen flachen, nur 50 oder 80 cm tiefen Wasser
kann man Nachts sehr gute Fische fangen.

Gruß Zico


----------



## omnimc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

also ich habe in 2,5 tagen nur ein fisch auf grund gefangen eine barbe die auch wieder schwimmen durfte.

ich kenne die stellen in gernsheim bei niedrigwasser leider nicht.
deswegen frage ich nach.


----------



## torino (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Was nutzt ihr denn jetzt bei diesen flachen Wasserstand im Rhein für Wobbler welche Marken, Modelle und Größen ?
Und mit welcher Wobbler Führung fangt ihr und fangt ihr auch am Tage ?


----------



## Ikonengolf (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ all ,

also ich finde die Diskussion der letzten Seiten schon recht harsch.  |uhoh:
Meine Meinung ist die das Schonzeiten selbstverständlich einzuhalten sind ! Das gilt auch für die Mindestmaße ! 
Auch finde ich es nicht korrekt gezielt auf geschonte Fische zu Angeln !Sicher gibt es da bei den Schonzeiten wie auch den Mindestmaßen Schwarze Schafe , bzw. Straftäter !
Aber ein generelles Verbot vom: 01.01. bis: 31.05. fände ich schon absolut Mist. Fakt ist das jeder entnommene Fisch nicht mehr Laichen wird ! Fakt ist auch das C&R umstritten ist ! Ich komme aus dem Berliner Umland und hier muss man schon sehr viel Zeit investieren um mal `nen Zander zu überlisten. Und da hab` ich auch kein Problem damit den wenn er bequem über dem Mindestmaß und selbstverständlich außerhalb der Schonzeit ist auch mal mitzunehmen. Aber ich weiß auch das es Angler gibt die Untermaßige Fische entnehmen. Das ist nicht korrekt und deswegen finde ich auch Kontrollen O.K. und viel zu selten. Ich habe aber auch das Gefühl das bei Euch am Rhein die Stachelritter quasi übereinander liegen und nur auf die gejiggten GuFi`s  warten...
Also wie gesagt Morgen ist die Schonzeit vorbei und dann beginnt er wieder der schwere Kampf `nen Stachelritter zu Überlisten... Aber hier ist leider weder Rhein noch Weser oder Elbe in der Nähe...
Ciao  und  Petri...#h


----------



## Bobster (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @ all ,
> 
> also ich finde die Diskussion der letzten Seiten schon recht harsch. |uhoh:
> Meine Meinung ist die das Schonzeiten selbstverständlich einzuhalten sind ! Das gilt auch für die Mindestmaße !
> ...


 
Als stiller "Mitleser aus NRW" kann ich da meinem Vorposter
nur beipflichten.

Erstaunlich, erstaunlich ......#d


----------



## Zico (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@All

nur so zum Verständniss ....bis zum 1.6. bleibt die Spinn,
Drop sowie Köfi-Rute bei mir im Keller.
Raubfisch Saison beginnt erst ab dem 1.6. für mich ( halte es
so schon seit 25 ? oder 35 Jahren?) Muss mal nachgucken 
Aber trotzdem; ich freu mich auf " Morgen "


Gruß Zico


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Morgen & live vom Wasser,
Die Zander beißen super, einen 48cm habe ich bis jetzt plus einige bisse auf GF. Jetzt wird erstmal der nächste Spot angefahren.


----------



## omnimc (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum früh Zander.


----------



## siloaffe (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heyyyyyyy :m

Dickes Petri und lieben gruß auf die schäääl-sig

LG Markus


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke, es hat sich echt gelohnt um kurz vor vier am Wasser zu sein.
Wäre ich nicht zu faul gewesen um 2km zu laufen wäre sicher noch mehr gegangen. Was auffällt, bei uns war das Wasser sehr klar, trotz des Regen gestern.


----------



## siloaffe (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Werds mir gleich angucken ich denke das ich eh noch ne stunde in Brohl auf die Bahn warten muss..|uhoh: 

Wie soll ich die bloss rum krigen?|rolleyes

LG Markus:m


----------



## omnimc (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wie hoch ist an euren stellen das wasser? weil bei uns kann man fast bis an die fahrrine laufen. wenn die strömung nicht wäre.


----------



## Nobody007 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Morgen Rheinangler.

Mein erster Zander überhaupt. Heute 7:30 gefangen. Nicht der größte aber immerhin (43 cm). Hatte sich wunderschön gehakt drum schwimmt er wieder zufrieden in seinem Element.







Petri Heil aus Köln


----------



## siloaffe (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> wie hoch ist an euren stellen das wasser? weil bei uns kann man fast bis an die fahrrine laufen. wenn die strömung nicht wäre.




Hey Omnimc#h 

Das ist bei uns nicht anders:c, aber ich kenn noch en paar Stellen von früher wo es auch jetzt noch 3-4 Meter tief ist...:m 

Nach über 10 Jahre wieder spinnen|uhoh: obs was wird|kopfkrat wir werden sehn|bigeyes#c

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Zander!
@ siloaffe und wie viele stehen in Brohl


----------



## siloaffe (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> @ siloaffe und wie viele stehen in Brohl





OU Ha komplett falsch verstanden 

Löschen und neu

Äääääähhhhhhhmmmmmmm..........

Erstaunlicherweise KEINER.......

LG Markus


----------



## LarsS (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War heute ab 11 Uhr. Bis jetzt 3 Zander und ein 35er Barsch. Jetzt erstmal futtern dann geht's weiter. Bilder kommen später.


----------



## randio (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wir waren heute auch zu zweit, 4 Stunden unterwegs...
Das Resultat waren 21 Zander zwischen 45 und 58cm und ein paar Barsche. Liest sich gut (war es ja auch), aber es gab wenigstens nochmal das Selbe an Aussteiger und bestimmt nochmal 15-20 Fehlbisse. Ergo ist die Ausbeute steigerungsfähig.

Vier andere Angler waren auch noch an den Buhnen und von denen hatte einer nen Hecht und einer nen Zander. Die anderen blieben Schneider!

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/152/zander0106.jpg
http://img861.*ih.us/img861/8971/zandermat.jpg


----------



## Zander Janky (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ randio

ein dicke Petri Heil zu deinen fängen von mir #6

weiter so,das hat sich gelohnt :vik:

MfG


----------



## LarsS (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

So dann will ich auch mal. War Heute echt n Top Tag.
Insagesamt waren es 11 Zander (2 untermäßig die anderen zwischen 50 und 65), 1 Barsch 35 jeppa und einen größeren Rapfen.

Angefangen hat alles so:

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/1869/img0640ae.jpg

Futter ist also da, braunen Sandra drauf und schon hing der erste.

http://img861.*ih.us/img861/2272/img0641v.jpg

Naja und dann war der Sandra auch schon weg. Aber andere Gummies fangen auch.

http://img109.*ih.us/img109/5/img0643n.jpg

http://img802.*ih.us/img802/6720/img0646i.jpg

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/515/img0648dz.jpg

Das wars dann mitm Vormittag, nebenbei wurd ich noch von einer wild gewordenen Kuh gehetzt, mann mann also gabs erstma ne stärkung und danach gings ein Stück weiter zu einer anderen Stelle.

http://img830.*ih.us/img830/8763/img0649g.jpg

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/4465/img0650j.jpg

http://img38.*ih.us/img38/703/img0651nf.jpg

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/2384/img0652pd.jpg

Bei dem Kollegen hier hab ich auf nen besseren Zander gehofft aber es wurd halt n Rapfen.

Insgesamt echt n Tag den ich mir so nicht vorgestellt hab. Die Zander waren ziemlich agressiv und haben auch nach nem Fehlbiss erneut zugepackt.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri in die Runde,so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl am Sonntag von morgens an zum Rhein düsen,paar neue Spots antesten


----------



## Moerser83 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri euch allen, werd heut Abend auch mal los.
Was meint ihr, besser Hafen oder Buhnenfelder?


----------



## eddijung (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo ihr Zanderspezis #h

Es wäre doch mal intressant zu wissen, wie Ihr bei dem niedrig Wasser auf Zander angelt ?Angelt Ihr von der Buhnenenspitze direckt in der Strömung , wenn die Buhne selbst kein Wasser mehr hat ? Da ich Anfänger bin, wäre ich für ein paar Tips dankbar . #c


----------



## andreas7971 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch zu zweit, 4 Stunden unterwegs...
> Das Resultat waren 21 Zander zwischen 45 und 58cm und ein paar Barsche. Liest sich gut (war es ja auch), aber es gab wenigstens nochmal das Selbe an Aussteiger und bestimmt nochmal 15-20 Fehlbisse. Ergo ist die Ausbeute steigerungsfähig.
> 
> Vier andere Angler waren auch noch an den Buhnen und von denen hatte einer nen Hecht und einer nen Zander. Die anderen blieben Schneider!
> ...



wo bitte am rhein kann mann in 4 stunden 21 zander fangen?
ich gehe ja selber sehr viel an den rhein auf zander und habe auch mal 5 in 4 stunden gefangen und fange sehr viele zander am rhein. aber 21 zander in 4 stunden #q,das könnt ihr doch selber nicht glauben |kopfkrat


----------



## Zander Janky (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

21 Zander in  4 Stunden nee das kann ich auch nicht glauben ;+ :k


----------



## siloaffe (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Vieleicht wars ja en Zahlen dreher 4 Zander in 21 Stunden..:q


----------



## carp_tim (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

man beachte !!!

doppelt so viele aussteiger also 21x2 = 42
dann nochmal 20 fehlbisse also 42+ 20 = 62

denn hätte er in 4 Stunden 62 Zander fangen müssen .
Un möglich .#6


----------



## Zander Janky (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wir waren heute auch zu zweit, 4 Stunden unterwegs...
Das Resultat waren 21 Zander zwischen 45 und 58cm und ein paar Barsche. Liest sich gut (war es ja auch), aber es gab wenigstens nochmal das Selbe an Aussteiger und bestimmt nochmal 15-20 Fehlbisse. Ergo ist die Ausbeute steigerungsfähig.

Vier andere Angler waren auch noch an den Buhnen und von denen hatte einer nen Hecht und einer nen Zander. Die anderen blieben Schneider!

dazu sag Ich nichts,ich komm vor grübeln nicht mehr raus ;+;+ |bigeyes


----------



## Gohann (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Was gibt es da zu grübeln? Wenn die Fische gut beissen, ist es kein Problem in 4 Stunden mehr als 20 Zander zu fangen. Das kann beim nächsten Mal wesentliche bescheidener ausfallen. Hier haben aber wieder einige den Neid in den Augen stehen und gönnen einem anderen den Erfolg nicht! Eigentlich schade. Meine Zanderangelei am Rhein begann auch sofort mit einem 75 cm Fisch der 4,5 Kilo wog. Für die, die es wissen wollen, er hat sehr lecker geschmeckt!:vik: Auf den nächst größeren warte ich nun schon über acht Jahre! Dazwischen waren auch jahre ohne Zander.;+

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Oliver03 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Randio! 
Die Fehlbissrate ist im Juni immer extrem hoch, das liegt daran das die Zander mehr aus Agressivität als aus Hunger attackieren. 

Die Leute die das mit den 20Stk in 4 Std nicht glauben, können entweder nicht angeln oder befischen nicht den Niederrhein.
Im Juni gibt es immer wieder Tage mit sehr hohen Stückzahlen und massenhaft Fehlbissen.


----------



## pk0312 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

An die Ungläubigen und Neider :
Ich kann Radio dabei nur recht geben es ist im moment eine sehr gute Zanderfischerei am rhein möglich desweiteren waren sie zu zweit also ca 10 fische pro nase und 2-3 fische die stunde alles völlig realistisch 

Zum saisonstart gab gestern bei mir ALLEINE 35 Zettis (30-71) und 3 Barsche (30-33) und eine Kirsche von 92cm 

Heute war ich mit zesch, Koalano und Masterpike los und es war auch sehr erfolgreicher Tag mit Ich 18 , zesch 7 , koalano 2 und masterpike 8 Fischen


----------



## sven_sid (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tach zusammen also ich finde es echt der hammer so viele zander auf einmal zu fangen!!

ich war gestern und heute unterwegs ich habe nur 1nen zander gestern gefangen sonst bin ich lehr ausgegangen!

naja wäre mal cool wen ihr schreiben würdet wann ihr unterwegs wart!!!

gruß sven


----------



## randio (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@pk0312
EIN TRAUM!!! 
Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein... #6


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moooinnn, ich komme auch gerade vom Rhein, mehr oder weniger Erfolgreich  Etwa um 22 Uhr kurz vorm Ufer, sehe ich auf einmal, wie ein guter 66 Zander voll auf meinen Kopyto knallt. Ich schlag an und zieh dem Burschen, den Gufi ausm Maul raus. Der Zander ist dem echt bis zur letzten Stück Wasser gefolgt und dann erst draufgeballert. Mit dem Rücken war er schon im trockenen |supergri Dann etwa 10 Minuten später, ich werfe aus, bamm biss!?!? Ich zieh weiter, bamm schon wieder ein Biss?? Aber dann beim dritten mal hat er gesessen und ich konnte einen guten 48 landen. Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich den größeren nicht fangen konnte.


----------



## Moerser83 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bin auch gerade ausm Hafen zurück, hatte 2 Bisse die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte.
Vielleicht werd ich heute Vormittag noch mal mein Glück in Buhnenfeldern versuchen.


----------



## Newbie01 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen! 

Im Moment läuft es am Rhein wirklich sehr gut und die angegebenen Stückzahlen sind durchaus realistisch.

@pk0312: Glückwunsch zum Traumfisch #6


----------



## Oliver03 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

endlich mal wieder nen vernünftiger Zander! Petri!!


----------



## Bruno 01 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri allen Fängern vor allem Pk
ein Prachtzander #6




Bruno #h


----------



## sven_sid (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

noch mal meine frage wann zieht ihr immer los????

num rhein spinfischen?


----------



## randio (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren...
Die Jungs beißen fast immer zu anderen Zeiten.
Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, ob überhaupt welche am Platz sind und dann wäre eine "Beißphase" natürlich sehr hilfreich.


----------



## LarsS (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri zum 92er, super Fisch.


----------



## zorra (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri allen Flussläufern...weiter so.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## pk0312 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke Jungs iss auch mein PB und hat  mir auch nach über 10 Jahren Angelerfahhrung noch weiche Knie beschert besonders da ich alleine war und der Kescher auf ca 1 meter abgebrochen war 

Aber hat ja geklappt ;-)


----------



## randio (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern hatte ich auch für 5 Minuten weiche Knie, da ich nen 55er in der Schwanzwurzel gehakt hatte. Verdammte Hacke, hat der Schnur genommen.
Die Ernüchterung war dann umso größer.


----------



## Believer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also bei mir lief es wie bei Randio, in wenigen Stunden ohne Ende Fisch.
Nach 15 Stück habe ich aufgehört mit zählen aber wenn ich schätze komm ich mit Aussteigern auf 40 Stück.|uhoh:
Kein Scheiß, lang nicht mehr so erfolgreich gefischt
Hier mal ein paar Pics:m















Jetzt bin ich erstmal richtig heiß geworden:g

Petri an alle Fänger hier und ab zum Wasser 

Micha


----------



## zesch (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ja, am Rhein läufts richtig gut !

1. Wurf = 85cm Zander

es folgten 10 weitere (kleinere)

letzter Wurf ein 87cm Hecht, der Gute hat einen guten Drill abgeliefert























Gruß
zesch


----------



## TheFisherking (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bis ich wieder fischen kann (Sehnenriss in der Schulter) ist der Rhein bestimmt wieder Zander-freie Zone und alles leer gefischt 
lol


----------



## Zander Janky (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also bei mir lief es wie bei Randio, in wenigen Stunden ohne Ende Fisch.
Nach 15 Stück habe ich aufgehört mit zählen aber wenn ich schätze komm ich mit Aussteigern auf 40 Stück.|uhoh:
Kein Scheiß, lang nicht mehr so erfolgreich gefischt
Hier mal ein paar Pics:m

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ich kann das garnicht glauben,der einne fängt in 4 Stunden über 20 Zander,und von den Aussteigern ganz zu schweigen,und andere Angler sind Stunden,über Stunden am Rhein und bekommen nicht einen Fisch zu sehen,Ihr scheint ja ware Zanderprofis zu sein. Ich nehm euch das jenden falls nicht ab ,da ich das nicht gesehen habe,aber trotzdem jeden das seine.

MfG


----------



## monk2020 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War gestern 2n halb std am Rhein und hatte nichts nichtmal ein biss! Und Ihr wollt hier erzählen ohne ende Fisch wo geht ihr denn angeln in welcher Stadt?


----------



## TheFisherking (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Die sind alle am geheimen Zanderstrand von Krefeld unterwegs.
Da fängt man innerhalb von 90 Minuten acht 90er und mehrere Hechte über einen Meter. Von Heilbutt, Kabeljau und Fugu ganz zu schweigen


----------



## sven_sid (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hi also war heute den ganzen tag am rhein habe richtig strecke gemacht von 9 bis um 22 uhr habe nichts gefangen und habe wirklich alles abgefeuert!!#

frage mich auch wo soooooo viele zander stehen können ^^

gruß sven


----------



## Ein_Angler (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich war am Freitag auch drei Stunden am Rhein und hatte nicht ein zupfer, aber es ist auch so flach in jeder Buhne das man erstmal eine mit genug Wasser finden muss. Für mich lohnt es sich mom. nicht auf Zanderjagd zu begeben weil der Hecht in dem See den ich beangle wie bekloppt beisst.


----------



## Zander Janky (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich glaub das nicht...was ich nicht selber gesehen habe.


----------



## andreas7971 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi

wenn ich das hier sehe ist das schon ein bissel lächerlich und wenn ich die bilder dazu sehe noch mehr.so ist das halt in einem angel bord wo sich manche sehr wichtig machen müssen.
nochmal ich gehe schon 25 jahre angeln überal am rhein und  denke ich habe auch schon sehr viel erfahrung im angeln (und jetzt lalbert nicht wieder was von können im angeln) ihr wollt mir erzählen ihr fangt 20 zander in 4 stunden und mehr dann kann ich nur lachen,wenn ich dann noch ein bild sehe wo ein kleiner zander drauf ist von 40 cm. oder so, und der schreibt er hat 20 zander und mehr gefangen #d.aber egal das wird das letzte sein was ich hier dazu schreibe. lügt euch weiter was vor #6 #h


ps: und Believer ist der knaller mit seinem kleinen zander und der hammer mit seinem brassen am gummi(jetzt bin ich richtig heiß geworden) ahaha als ich das bild sa konnte ich nicht mehr vor lachen


----------



## Zander Janky (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@anderes 7971

kann ich dir nur zustimmen

MfG


----------



## Zander Janky (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Die sind alle am geheimen Zanderstrand von Krefeld unterwegs.
> Da fängt man innerhalb von 90 Minuten acht 90er und mehrere Hechte über einen Meter. Von Heilbutt, Kabeljau und Fugu ganz zu schweigen


 
|bigeyes |uhoh:


----------



## TheFisherking (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wie, sag bloß bei Euch fängt man keinen Kugelfisch am Rhein?
:q


----------



## Zander Janky (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Wie, sag bloß bei Euch fängt man keinen Kugelfisch am Rhein?
> :q


 

nee bei uns werden keine Kugelfische gefangen,aber dafür Piranjas :vik:


----------



## Gloin (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich bin ganz ehrlich: nach einer Runde Abschneidern auf Zander am DEK sind diese Fangberichte auch nicht gerade aufmunternd für mich 

Aber ich kenne einen der "Zanderklatscher" persönlich und der erzählt weder Quatsch, noch hätte er das nötig. Natürlich gibt es beim Angeln auch mal die Sternstunden, in denen man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz ist - und keiner hat doch ernsthaft behauptet, dass sie deswegen die besseren Angler seien^^ Aber wenn jmd morgens um 3:30Uhr aufsteht, an den Rhein fährt, sich auf den Weg zu einer Buhne fernab der überfischten Häfen macht und dann phanomenal fängt...
gönne ich ihm das 100%!!!

Also macht mal halblang ihr Neider#d
Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, wieviele schlechte&mittelmäßige Tage (JAHRE!) solchen Truamfängen gegenüber stehen?


----------



## Zander Janky (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Gloin

Also macht mal halblang ihr Neider#d
Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, wieviele schlechte&mittelmäßige Tage (JAHRE!) solchen Truamfängen gegenüber stehen? 

das hat mit neidisch sein nichts zu tun,ich denk nur darüber nach,ob die Zander alle zurück gesetzt werde,da man am Rhein nur zwei Zander am Tag mitnehmen darf,und von daher macht das für mich kein sinn wenn man zwei Zander gefangen hat,und dann noch weiter   auf Zander angeln  #q#q


----------



## monk2020 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Naja ich sage dazu auch nichts mehr ich lache nur noch über solch dummes geschwätz! Wer weiß ob das Zander waren, denke eher an Grundeln die fange ich auch, sogar in 4 std 40 ohne nachläufer unf fehlbisse!^^ aber jeden das seine:vik:


----------



## randio (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hm, interessante Thematik...
Interessant und irgendwie erheiternd.
Muss schon wirklich für den ein oder anderen verdammt deprimierend sein... 

Erstmal muss ich gestehen, dass es mir in einem eher lausigen Angelforum egal ist, ob mir jemand glaubt, oder mich als Lügner betitelt.

ABER, ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass hier jemand bezüglich Anzahl oder Größe seiner Fische lügt...
Soll man mit Zandern/Fischen angeben???

Wenn dann doch wohl eher mit der Frau, mit dem Haus, dem Wagen oder seinen Job... 
Aber um Himmelswillen doch nicht mit Fischen!!! #d

Ich kann halt nur für mich sprechen, aber ich investiere viel Zeit und auch Geld in mein Hobby und wenn ich die meiste Zeit nichts oder unterdurchschnittlich fangen würde, würde ich meine Ausrüstung in der Ecke verbrennen und die Mehrzeit mit meiner Familie und Freunden nutzen.

Meine Intension am Posten der Bilder und Beiträge liegt weniger im angeben, sondern eher im animieren anderer, auch ans Wasser zu gehen...
Würde der ein oder andere die Zeit am Wasser verbringen, die er sich hier bei Fangbildern und Beiträgen anderer quält, würde er sicher auch mal den ein oder anderen Zander fangen.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Zander Janky (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ randio

dann verrat mir doch mal bitte was du,Ihr mit den ganzen Zandern macht die ihr fangt? jetz komm mir nicht ihr setzt die wieder ein  |uhoh:


----------



## randio (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Was willst du denn sonst bei 28 Grad und praller Sonne mit den Fischen machen? Der Fisch verdirbt dir innerhalb von Minuten.
Wenn ich kurz vor Feierabend einen fange, nehme ich auch mal einen mit. Das Zauberwort ist auch "gesunde Entnahme".


----------



## monk2020 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

würde mich auchmal Interessieren!^^


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Jungs! besonders zum 92er von PK! die Zander gehen richtig gut und ich hab ne kaputte schulter#q hoffe das ich nächstes wochenende fit bin , und ein paar zander ziehen kann. für 1-2stück fahr ich eh nicht los , wie andere für abschneidern


----------



## Zander Janky (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Was willst du denn sonst bei 28 Grad und praller Sonne mit den Fischen machen? Der Fisch verdirbt dir innerhalb von Minuten.
> Wenn ich kurz vor Feierabend einen fange, nehme ich auch mal einen mit. Das Zauberwort ist auch "gesunde Entnahme".


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

da gegen hab ich auch nichts einzuwenden wenn der ein oder andere Angler den ein oder anderen Zander mit nimt, nur für mich macht das kein sinn wenn man so viel  Zander fängt,und die dann wieder zurück setzt,wieviel Zander kommen die gefangen wurden durch #c|kopfkrat von daher sehe Ich da kein sinn so viele Zander zu fangen...........


----------



## monk2020 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

für 1-2stück fahr ich eh nicht los , wie andere für abschneidern[/QUOTE]

Sondern?? darfst doch eh nur 2 Zander mit nehmen! für wie viele Fährst denn dann hin??


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

das heisst du fängst einen zander und fährst nach hause das ist bei mir teilweise beim ersten wurf


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



monk2020 schrieb:


> für 1-2stück fahr ich eh nicht los , wie andere für abschneidern


 
Sondern?? darfst doch eh nur 2 Zander mit nehmen! für wie viele Fährst denn dann hin??[/QUOTE]

setze zu 99prozent zurück!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Zesch 

es sind viele Neider hier die entweder nicht Angeln können oder wissen nicht wo die Zander stehen...


kann mich randio nur anschließen wieso sollte man mit Fischen angeben????


----------



## monk2020 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

macht kein sinn! Fängst 10 Stück 2 nimmste mit, 5 gehen nach dem fangen kaputt 3 überleben! Ausserdem was wenne 2 abgeschlachtet hast, und du noch ein fängst der den haken zu weit geschluckt hat oder irgendeine verletzung durch den haken hat das er nicht überlebt? Dann musse den ja auch mit nehmen oder du setzt den zurück und der geht kaputt ganz klasse


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

irgendwann postet hier keiner mehr seine fänge , dann ist ruhe mit den nixfängern!


----------



## randio (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gegen diese Argumentation kann man nicht einmal großartig was sagen, so ist das deutsche Gesetz (Tierschutz, Fischerei etc.) halt verankert.

Im "Normalfall", sollte jeder kurz und knackig gedrillte Zander aus 1-5m Wassertiefe, bei dem der Haken in der Hornplatte hängt, beim rücksetzen überleben. Aber sicher gibt es auch dort die ein oder andere Ausnahme.

Denke aber dieser Thread ist der falsche Ort um so etwas zu thematisieren. Es ist immer schlecht, wenn Angler mit Fingern auf andere Angler zeigen. Das stärkt nur andere Gruppierungen, die strikt gegen unser gemeinsames Hobby sind.

Dann müsste ich mein Hobby an den Nagel hängen.
An manchen Tagen müsste ich die 60-90 Kilometer zum Rhein dann nach dem 2-5 Wurf wieder zurück fahren, da ich mein Soll erfüllt habe. Daher heißt der Zielfisch dann auch Barsch, Wels oder Rapfen.

So ist aber nicht nur mit dem Zander am Rhein, sondern auch mit Hechten, 
Salmoniden etc. an anderen Gewässern.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

#6 randio



so ihr motzköppe , geht angeln und erholt euch mal an der frischen luft. bin auch neidisch das die zander gut beissen und ich wegen meiner schulter nicht kann, aber deswegen mache ich den anderen nicht ihre fänge schlecht.

denkt mal darüber nach


----------



## Zander Janky (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Noch mal zur Genkstütze,jeder soll seine Fische fangen,das hat mit neidisch sein nichts zu tun. Ich selber sehe da kein Sinn so wiele Zander zu fangen und wieder zurück zu setzen wenn wir nur zwei Zander mitnehmen dürfen. Wenn man so viele Zander fängt wieviele kommen durch ;+ habtn Ihr eiuch darüber mal gedancken gemacht


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

warum sind die bestände in holland so gut? bestimmt weil weil 90prozent der zurück gesetzten zander und hechte qualvoll sterben. mach dir dazu mal gedanken!


----------



## monk2020 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gedanken machen können sich solche leute nicht! Für die geht es nur um Fisch, und hauptsache was am band! Aber egal lass se doch machen! In 10 15 Jahren heulen se alle noch mehr rum das kein Fisch mehr da ist!


----------



## monk2020 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Warum die bestände da so gut sind?? weil die Strafen da viel härter sind wenne da was untermassiges mitnimmst und die Schonzeiten da anders sind!


----------



## TheFisherking (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Wallerkalle 04: 
Was hast DU denn geraucht? 
Mal im Ernst, Kollege!

Hier sind sicher nicht die meisten neidisch oder so. Auch wenn Du das vielleicht vermutest.

Es ist einfach sehr seltsam, wenn Leute zig Fische innerhalb kürzester Zeit fangen. Dass man das für unglaubwürdig hält, weil man es sich nicht vorstellen kann, hat mit Neid gerademal NICHTS zu tun!
UND es ist auch nicht gerade im Sinne des Tierschutzes, 99% zurückzusetzen. Auch Fische haben ein Recht auf Unversehrtheit und es ist einfach barbarisch, sie mit einem (Dropshot) oder drei (Spinner, etc.) Haken zu drillen, um die leidende Kreatur dann wieder ins Wasser zu werfen und das ganze Spiel dann lustig mit einem weiteren Fisch zu veranstalten.
DAS ist sicher nicht die Angelei, die sich der Gesetzgeber vorgestellt hat!!!
Der Fisch, denn ich fange, der soll nicht zum Spaß gefangen werden, sondernn, weil ich ihn essen möchte und genau das ist auch der Punkt, warum sich viele Leute über Angler ärgern!

Aber ok, das ist OT, nur hast Du das Wort Neid ja eingeworfen, was ich so nicht stehen lassen kann.

Wer neidisch ist, geht einfach selbst ans Wasser und fängt sich einen.

;-)

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Sonntag noch und lasst die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## Zander Janky (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



monk2020 schrieb:


> Warum die bestände da so gut sind?? weil die Strafen da viel härter sind wenne da was untermassiges mitnimmst und die Schonzeiten da anders sind!


 
da hast du was wares gesagt. Wenn hier bei uns die Strafen härter wären,würde man soche faxen nicht machen.

Ich sag ab jatz nichts mehr,ich denk mir mein teil....


----------



## ayron (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Naja leute..... Denkt mal über die Hotspot-Theorie nach#6

Rund 80% der Wasserfläche soll größtenteils leer sein und auf den anderen 20% sammelt sich der fisch.


Zander ist am Tag jetzt nicht grade so aktiv, deswegen steht er wohl irgendwo und bewegt sich rel. wenig


Also Köderraus stelle suchen und absahnen(wie einige hier) oder bis zur nacht warten bis Bewegung in die sache kommt.

Es gibt Massenhaft stellen wo man nie nie nieeemals einen Fisch fangen wird, aber die kennt ihr ja schon#h


----------



## Zander Janky (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das probelm ist ganz alleine das am Rhein viel zu wenig konrolliert wird. Es müsste mehr konrolliert werden dann würden die mit den Fischen nicht soche faxen machen...


----------



## monk2020 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja so ist das die Stellen kenne ich Mittlerweile in und Auswändig!^^


----------



## Oliver03 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

kann mal bitte ein Mod die ganzen Neidpostings hier löschen und entprechend Verwarnungen verteilen!?

Jungs kommt mal aufs Thema zurück und lasst euch von solchen Leuten doch nicht provozieren! 

Ich hatte gestern übrigens zum Saisonstart nur einen 30er Zander und zwei Austeiger.


----------



## monk2020 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das hat mit neid nichts zu tun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es geht um tierschutz! Oder kennste sowas auch nicht????


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



> kann mal bitte ein Mod die ganzen Neidpostings hier löschen und entprechend Verwarnungen verteilen!?


Nö, das lass ich jetzt mal alles so stehen..

*ALLERDINGS:
Egal wer ab jetzt hier damit weitermacht (dafür oder dagegen, anfangen oder weitermachen), hat 6 Wochen Pause!!​*


----------



## randio (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Oliver
Bei mir war die Bissfrequenz gestern auch um einiges geringer als noch am 01.06. Habe mir ein paar neue Stellen gesucht und anfänglich gab es noch an jeder Buhne Fischkontakt, aber zum späteren Zeitpunkt ging NIX mehr.


----------



## LarsS (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Boa hier ist ja was los |bigeyes

Mann mann und es hat doch was mit Neid zu tun. Ich hab selber früher rein garnichts am Rhein gafangen und hab immer die anderen Posts von den tollen Fängen gesehen. Das ist schon ne blöde Sache. Irgendwann bin ich dann mal mit jemanden aus dem Board hier mitgegangen und der hats mir dann näher gebracht #6. Und siehe da jetzt fängt man auf einmal seine Fische. Aber hier rumkotzen nur weil man nix fängt geht garnicht.

Ach ja die ganzen Natürschützer hier sollten mal ersthaft über ihr Hobby nachdenken. Es gibt halt auch Leute die angeln weil es ihnen Spaß macht und nicht weil sie die Kühltruhe voll kriegen wollen. Ich jedenfalls setzte fast alles zurück und mit dieser Einstellung stehe ich nicht alleine da (guckt mal was in USA läuft oder in Holland) Den ganzen Kochtopfanglern hier in D verdanken wir doch die teilweise so schlechten Fangergebnisse.


----------



## monk2020 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Es wurde gerade eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen das nichts mehr geschrieben werden soll ob dafür oder dagegen und du fängst jetzt wieder an! Manche Kapieren es nicht!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



LarsS schrieb:


> Boa hier ist ja was los |bigeyes
> 
> Mann mann und es hat doch was mit Neid zu tun. Ich hab selber früher rein garnichts am Rhein gafangen und hab immer die anderen Posts von den tollen Fängen gesehen. Das ist schon ne blöde Sache. Irgendwann bin ich dann mal mit jemanden aus dem Board hier mitgegangen und der hats mir dann näher gebracht #6.


 


wer war das denn?|bigeyes


----------



## zorra (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

......ich denke das sie schon Glaubwürdig sind den genau die angesprochenen Fänger schreiben auch wenn sie Schneidern oder es schlecht läuft.....also haben Sie es wohl nicht nötig sich zu profilieren...diese Massenfänge hat es gegeben und sind Streckenweise auch Heute noch möglich und dann geht keiner nach Hause denn die nächsten Tage können schon wieder Schneidertage sein und da es sich hier um Kunstköderangler und nicht um schluckangler handelt werden auch 99% der zurückgesetzten Zander überleben.
weiterhin nee gute Saison.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## masterpike (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tach zusammen, 
hier die ersten Bilder der letzten Angeltage.






















































































Ein Paar schöne Bilder fehlen mir noch, die reiche ich nach!

Zu genauen Stückzahlen mach ich lieber keine Angabe mehr. :vik::q

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## sven_sid (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tach zusammen also ich sehe das so ich bin relativ neu beim angel ich habe seit november letzten jahres meinen angelschein und bin sogut wie jedes wochenende am rein auf zander fischen bis auf in der schonzeit!!

also ich habe in den letzten monaten und wochenenden nur 2 zander gefangen die ich der eine dirckt im november und der andere habe ich am 1.6 gefangen meine theorie ist das es an meiner angel technick oder an den ködern liegt!

an meinem equiptment kann es nicht liegen kurz dazu eine selbstgebaute spinfisch rute von german tackle aus hochdahl und eine shimano raredium 2500 

ich kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen das der ein oder andere angler hier eine menge fisch fängt und das wird mit sicherheit an den stellen oder an der technick liegen wie das auch in jeder anderen sportart ist übung macht den meister!

ich persönlich binn immer noch auf der suche nach jemanden der mich mitnehmen würde oder jemanden der lust hat mit mir sich am wasser zu treffen damit um mir vlt. den ain oder anderen tip geben kann!!

ich will nicht die hot spots von dem jenigen wissen oder rauskriegen die kenne ich glaube ich in meiner gegend zu genüge (sehe anglervorkommen) 

also allen die viel fisch gefangen haben coole sache gut meiner sicht her wenn nicht allem vorn kopf gehauen wird weil ich keinen von den 2 zandern mitgenomen habe!

und die jenigen mich inbegriffen die nichts gefangen haben seht es locker wie obern schon gesagt übung macht den meister!

also sollte jetzt jemand diesen artickel gelesen haben und lust hat mir ein par tricks und tips am wasser zu geben der kann sich gerne bei mir melden!!

komme aus düsseldorf/ mettmann und würde auch eine strecke bis 100 km in kauf nehemen
!!

danke und gruß sven


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Jungs! #6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@sven_sid nächsten Sonntag werd ich wohl wieder fit sein , dann kann man sich mal treffen!!!


----------



## PH95 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo, 

wir waren am Wochende draußen, allerdings mit Naturköder auf Grund. In 2 Nächten konnten wir 2 50er Zander überlisten, was für die Verhältnisse bei uns am Oberrhein ein Lebenszeichen ist, dass es überhaupt noch Zander bei uns gibt. Ist traurig aber wahr|krach:. Dagegen kann man halt leider nix mache


----------



## siloaffe (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey @Al #h

Ein Dickes und Leicht Neidbehaftetes Petri Heil an die Fänger #6

Hut ab echt nette Fische!!!!|bigeyes 

LG Markus:vik:


----------



## siloaffe (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



PH95 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren am Wochende draußen, allerdings mit Naturköder auf Grund. In 2 Nächten konnten wir 2 50er Zander überlisten, was für die Verhältnisse bei uns am Oberrhein ein Lebenszeichen ist, dass es überhaupt noch Zander bei uns gibt. Ist traurig aber wahr|krach:. Dagegen kann man halt leider nix mache


 


Jap..... 

Das Nord Süd Verhältniss ist echt extrem|bigeyes 

Guck einfach bei den Fängern auf en Wohnort und es fällt auf das die Zahlenmäßig höher angesiedelten Fänge hinter Düsseldorf anfangen und es richtung NL immer besser wird......|licht 

LG Markus


----------



## otti90 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



sven_sid schrieb:


> tach zusammen also ich sehe das so ich bin relativ neu beim angel ich habe seit november letzten jahres meinen angelschein und bin sogut wie jedes wochenende am rein auf zander fischen bis auf in der schonzeit!!
> 
> also ich habe in den letzten monaten und wochenenden nur 2 zander gefangen die ich der eine dirckt im november und der andere habe ich am 1.6 gefangen meine theorie ist das es an meiner angel technick oder an den ködern liegt!
> 
> ...



mit 2 zandern, hasst du 2 zander mehr als ich   ich werds vllt nächstes we au noch mal wagen 

gruß otti


----------



## Gufiwerfer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute hatte ich Saisonstart,konnte einen mittfünfziger überlisten und ein etwas dickerer ist nach 2 kopfstössen wieder abgehauen.


----------



## Believer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Zander Janky,
ich wollte hier auch nur noch einmal klarstellen das ich ebenfalls seit über 25 Jahren fischen gehe.
Lügen habe ich nicht nötig!!!
So einen Run, habe ich bis dato das letzte mal vor gut 15 Jahren gehabt und jeder der genau so gut gefangen hätte, hätte es ebenso gepostet.
Dafür sind Foren da!
Klar wurde auch am Ende Fisch entnommen, aber wie Randio schon schrieb wird dir der Fisch bei den Temperaturen nach kurzer Zeit schlecht. Also zurück mit Ihm ins Wasser.
Ich glaube keiner packt seine Rute ein wenn es so gut läuft und geht nach 2-3 Zandern nach hause.
Schade das man von einigen Leuten so dargestellt wird, nur weil man Glück hat und fischen kann.

Weiter waren alle Zander maßig ab 45cm aufwärts. Keine Riesen aber gute Portionsfische. Hätte ja auch lügen können!
"Waren zwei 80er und ein 90er dabei" 
Da ich ehrlich bin mache ich sowas aber nicht.
Ebenfalls das Brassenfoto, im Rhein kann man garnicht an die Klodeckel vorbeiangeln und da bekomme ich bestimmt von einigen die ständig am Rhein sind recht.
Wer auf Zander fischt hakt von Zeit zu Zeit mal so einen Fisch und warum nicht fotografieren, war ein super Drill 
Bei mir ist damit alles gesagt und ich weiß beim nächsten Fischen wirds wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so gut laufen.

Falls du noch ein Problem haben solltest gerne per PN!!!

Back to topic!

Petri an alle die Fänger hier und richtig schöne Fische!:vik:


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

So einen von heute Abend, 53cm. 
Erster Wurf in eine neues Loch, Absinkzeit ca. 10sek, mit 10g Jigkopf und 4" GF. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie tief das Loch sein könnte?


----------



## Newbie01 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wie schon gesagt, der Rhein ist im Moment unglaublich gut:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3352481&postcount=1220

Kleiner Tip für die weniger Erfolgreichen: Wenn es nicht gut läuft, dann darf man sich nicht festbeißen und sollte anfangen zu variieren: Andere Spots aufsuchen, zu anderen Zeiten losgehen, die Köderführung variieren. 
Bei mir lief es vor der Schonzeit überhaupt nicht, während woanders gut gefangen wurde (siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3270211#post3270211). Heute weiß ich daß ich an den falschen Spots unterwegs war und es damals 0 Sinn gemacht hat monoton bis dato erfolgreiche Spots zu befischen, da der Wasserstand sich geändert hatte.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 

Wie suchst du dir den Spot aus? Welche Merkmale muss er erfüllen?


----------



## Newbie01 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Kreisströmungen sind prinzipiell sehr gut. Im Fall einer Buhne darf diese aber insgesamt nicht zu flach sein. 
Strömungskanten an Einfahrten von Kanälen und Häfen sind auch sehr gut. Diese verschieben sich aber bei wechselndem Wasserstand und man muss entsprechend die Platzwahl variieren.
Tiefe Löcher sind auch prima. Die bisher beste Zander-Angelei habe ich in Holland von einer Buhne aus erlebt, an der eine unglaublich steile Kante verläuft. Innerhalb kürzester Wurfweiten kam man da auf eine Wassertiefe von 8-9 Metern.


----------



## omnimc (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich würde gerne mal wissen in welchen Tiefen ihr eure Zander fangt vom Ufer aus. war gestern am Rhein im Hessenstück da ist sehr wenig Wasser. wie soll ich jetzt am besten Angeln wenn ich nur ca. 80 cm Wasser habe?


----------



## masterpike (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> 
> Wie suchst du dir den Spot aus? Welche Merkmale muss er erfüllen?



Es muss Fisch da sein! |bigeyes


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal wissen in welchen Tiefen ihr eure Zander fangt vom Ufer aus. war gestern am Rhein im Hessenstück da ist sehr wenig Wasser. wie soll ich jetzt am besten Angeln wenn ich nur ca. 80 cm Wasser habe?


 

in der dämmerung es mal mit flachlaufenden schlanken wobblern versuchen!


----------



## Newbie01 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> in der dämmerung es mal mit flachlaufenden schlanken wobblern versuchen!



 Richtig, hängt auch davon ab wann man am Wasser ist.


----------



## omnimc (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ja reichen dann die ca 80 cm ? sand und kies ist da reichlich. letztes jahr waren auch zander da gewesen. fangt ihr auch tagsüber?


----------



## masterpike (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hier der Nachtrag:






Nicht der einzige Doppeldrill aber immer wieder gut! PK und masterpike





















Und tschüss!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## link8577 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

danke für die tipps... hoffe ich kann bald wieder besser laufen udn auch auf die buhnenköpfe klettern... kan halt zur zeit immer urin der ecke götterswickerham andem einlauf zum see, kennst bestimmt.. da st ne kiesschüttung wo ich gut stehen kann... gibt es richtung wesel noch mehr so stellen wo man gut gufis werfen kann hne über buhnen und steine kloettern zu müssen? das macht mein knie zr zeit noch nicht mit. bin bis lang noch nicht weiter gefahren .... lohnt e sich weite in de richtung schauen zu gehen? 

echt schöne ische die du da gefangen hast...


----------



## M4rius93 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bitte achte ein wenig auf die deutsche Rechtschreibung, das is echt schwer zu lesen.

Sry fürs OT


----------



## pk0312 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich mach dann auch noch mal weiter mit den pics vom wochenende mit Masterpike darunter ein schöner 85er Zetti und ein 38er Barsch


----------



## randio (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wie immer einzigartig und ganz großes Kino!!!
Super Fische, super Bilder und in gewisser Weise Maulstopfer! ;-)

Und ja, ich bin neidisch!!!
Aber ist ja auch ne Form der Anerkennung...


----------



## pk0312 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Du hast jetzt die offizielle Genehmigung neidisch zu sein ;-))))


----------



## zesch (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



link8577 schrieb:


> danke für die tipps... hoffe ich kann bald wieder besser laufen udn auch auf die buhnenköpfe klettern... kan halt zur zeit immer urin der ecke götterswickerham andem einlauf zum see, kennst bestimmt.. da st ne kiesschüttung wo ich gut stehen kann... gibt es richtung wesel noch mehr so stellen wo man gut gufis werfen kann hne über buhnen und steine kloettern zu müssen? das macht mein knie zr zeit noch nicht mit. bin bis lang noch nicht weiter gefahren .... lohnt e sich weite in de richtung schauen zu gehen?
> 
> echt schöne ische die du da gefangen hast...





Im Leben des Brian gab es kleine, mittlere und große Steine

und jeder konnte frei wählen....

Welche Steine würdet ihr nehmen ?


Gruß
zesch


----------



## TheFisherking (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Den *Großen *natürlich, denn:








Iss das Leben mit dem *groooßen *Löffel

;-)


----------



## sven_sid (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> @sven_sid nächsten Sonntag werd ich wohl wieder fit sein , dann kann man sich mal treffen!!!



das ist doch mal was würde mich dehr freuen kannst dich ja dann mal melden wie es dir geht 

gruß sven


----------



## sven_sid (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tach zusammen also ich war ja wie gesagt am donnerstag angeln und heute war ich noch kurz am rhein am donnerstag gab es einen 47 zander und heute gab es den kleinen bruder 25 cm und einen etwas größeren 52 cm das sind meine ersten 2 zander in diesem jahr und der 3te insgasamt in 1nem jahr natürlich durften alle wieder schwimmen hier ein par bilder


----------



## randio (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri dazu...
Übung und die daraus resultierende Erfahrung macht den Meister!


----------



## sven_sid (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

das ist richtig so sehe ich das auch es ist halt noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Morgen,
gestern nochmal einen 48cm zum Landgang überredet.  Bild folgt heute Abend.
Eine Frage hätte ich, woran kann es liegen, dass ich öfter Bisse erst sehr spät mitbekomme? Das Klopfen des Jigs (max 14g) auf Grund merke ich deutlich, nur gestern den Biss habe ich erst gemerkt, als der Zander einen Kopfstoß gemacht hat, also zu spät!

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo der Fehler liegen könnte? 


Gruß
  Michael


----------



## masterpike (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das passiert. Ich habe auch einige Zander gefangen, die einfach hingen. Da machst du nichts. Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass diese Fische den Köder vom Boden aufsaugen und nicht in der Absinkphase. Sobald du Widerstand hast, anhauen!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Koalano1 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ihr habt sie echt nicht mehr alle...#6
Nein, FETTES petri an Euch!!
Ich muss doch nochmal die Tage rüber kommen|supergri

Grüße

Koala


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das mit dem vom Boden aufsaugen habe ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst vor einiger Zeit, aber nicht näher verfolgt. Aber das würde gestern aber ein paar Sachen die ich als kurze Hänger interpretiert habe erklären.
Mich würde jetzt echt mal interessieren, wie viele Bisse ich nicht mitbekomme.


----------



## randio (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

So einige, das kannste mir glauben... ;-)
Ich experimentiere oft mit craws und die werden buchstäblich in der Ruhephase vom Grund gepickt.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Werde das jetzt auch mal genauer beobachten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Morgen,
> gestern nochmal einen 48cm zum Landgang überredet.  Bild folgt heute Abend.
> Eine Frage hätte ich, woran kann es liegen, dass ich öfter Bisse erst sehr spät mitbekomme? Das Klopfen des Jigs (max 14g) auf Grund merke ich deutlich, nur gestern den Biss habe ich erst gemerkt, als der Zander einen Kopfstoß gemacht hat, also zu spät!
> 
> ...




Kann auch sein das du mit der Strömung angels und der Köder entgegen kommt dann saugen die Zander den Köder ein und du merkst es nicht..


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das kenne ich, ist aber an der Stelle nicht der Fall.
Bin wie gesagt echt am überlegen, wo der fehler liegt.


Habe schon geschaut, aber es gibt leider keine Wasserdichten Funkkameras in der Größe für einen GF.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio

mit craws hatte ich letztes Jahr gute Erfahrung gemacht wenn die sonne scheint da knallen die zander voll drauf..hab es mit t-rig gefischt...


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Werde das mal testen, hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Am Samstag werde ich es mal ab abends antesten


----------



## pk0312 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sooo Kollege Masterpike und ich waren Gestern Abend nach der Arbeit noch mal für 3 Stündchen los und was soll ich sagen insgesamt gab es wieder 23 Zettis (Ich 14 , Masterpike 9) und viele Aussteiger und Fehlbisse


----------



## Nobody007 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den Zandern !

Ich hoffe am WE hab ich auch wieder Zeit.

Bei den vielen Zandern: habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für nen Anfänger? größe Gufi und Farbe, gewicht und Form Bleikopf, wie sieht die gesamte Montage aus.

Angle auch am Rhein daher ähnliche Verhältnisse wie bei euch.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

HI Nobody,
würde dir flachlaufene Wobbler empfehlen, mit einer Lauftiefe von 1m. Diese führst du dann parallel zum Ufer, ich werfe meist 3m neben die Steinpackung.  
Ansonsten noch Gf in vers. Farben, Gewicht der Jiggs musst du anpassen auf deine Stellen, jedoch würde ich nicht über 20g gehen, weil man sonst keine Absinkphase hat, versuche so um die 2sek zu bekommen. 
Zur Größe, ich fische meist 4" Gf mit 3" Jig. 
Stinger kann man, muss man aber derzeit nicht. 

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Nobody007 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke für die Tipps !!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bitte,
wichtige ist die Technik, die du den GF führst. Das ist das A&O!!!


----------



## Nobody007 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja, ich weiß! Klappt schon ganz gut aber da liegt noch viel potential 

Übung macht den Meister !!


----------



## omnimc (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

meint ihr es macht sinn im hellen quasi jezt in der sonne zu fischen?


----------



## Nobody007 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

nen Versuch ist es immer wert!! Nix fangen kann man auch zur angeblich besten Zeit. Wenn ich jetzt Zeit hätte würd ich gehen.


----------



## omnimc (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich werde es versuchen ,weil ich muß was abholen und 1km weiter ist der rhein. wäre zwar ne stelle die ich nicht kenne aber versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Tipp (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



omnimc schrieb:


> meint ihr es macht sinn im hellen quasi jezt in der sonne zu fischen?



Also in der Weser geht das bei dem Wetter ganz gut. Ich schätze mal dass die Aussichten im Rhein auch nicht schlechter sind.


----------



## carp_tim (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Juten Tach,
Es kamen ja schon von vielen die fragen wegen den ködern .
Ich angel zwar nicht am rhein aber an der oder und es sind ja fast die selben bedingungen . Nur das es bei euch am rhein mehr fisch gibt:q
Naya jedenfalls habe ich mal meine Top 8 Köder mit denen ich fast immer und gute Zander fange Reingestellt.
Wer noch was wegen der köderführung wissen will kann mir einfach ne PN schreiben .
|wavey:


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke 
Auf die Tube habe ich noch nie einen Biss bekommen. Der Rest ist bekannt.


----------



## carp_tim (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jaa ??? 
Die läuft bei mir irg wie auch nur OK;+
Aber bei jedem 2ten Tag wo man sich ans wasser begibt beißt nur waT .
Aber mein kumpel dagegn fängt fast nur mit der;+


----------



## Bergi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo,

ich hatte gestern Abend schon mal in einem anderen Unterforum geschrieben, aber vielleicht hier nochmal ?!:

Ich habe mir neulich zum ersten mal den Rheinschein gekauft und bin jetzt 2 mal da gewesen und bin von dem riesigen Fluss etwas überfordert  
Bis jetzt war ich hauptsächlich an diversen Seen und der Ruhr angeln (davon die letzten 8 Jahre fast ausschliesslich auf Karpfen)

Für dieses jahr habe ich mir Zander und Co vorgenommen. Gute Spinnausrüstung ist vorhanden aber konnte bis jetzt noch nichts an den Haken bekommen. 

Deshalb meine Frage:
Hat jemand vielleicht mal Lust und Zeit mich mit an den Rhein zu nehmen.
Ich will keine Hot Spots "klauen" sondern lediglich mal den ein oder anderen Zander oder Barsch fangen und vielleicht ein paar Tricks und Kniffe bekommen, denn das jiggen ist Neuland für mich. Ich habe bis jetzt halt nur viel erlesen und Filme gesehn- also theorie ist vorhanden 

Also wie gesagt, gerne auch an Stellen die keine eurer Hotspots sind. Mir geht es um Praxistipps und eine kleine Einstiegshilfe.

Am besten im Raum Düsseldorf oder Neuss da es von mir mit am nächsten ist(trotzdem 60km) bin aber auhc bereit ein paar Meter weiter zu fahren.

Achja, C&R ist natürlich Ehrensache.

Gerne auch Nachricht per PN.


----------



## Moerser83 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey Leute, 

Gibt es da eine richtlinie an Jigs für Buhnen?
Also welche Gewichte sollte man nehmen oder dabei haben?
Und ich würde jetzt Stand up Jigs nehmen für die Steinpackubgen oder lieg ich da falsch?

Muss ja auch am Rhein mal Angeln gehen wenn ich schon die Karte habe.

Gruss


----------



## randio (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Moerser
In Steinpackungen verschwindet jede Form. ;-)
Zu den Gewichen, "so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig". Du musst halt Grundkontakt bekommen, was ich gestern an einigen Buhnen selbst mit 21g nicht hinbekommen habe.

Ansonsten war gestern ein guter Tag.
Habe abends wieder mal ein paar neue Stellen aufgesucht, um mir bei dem Niedrigwasser eine Übersicht der Buhnenstruktur zu verschaffen.

Ich konnte 7 Zander und ne riesen Brasse fangen...
Dazu kamen die leider bei mir momentan obligatorischen, vielen Aussteiger und Fehlbisse...

Mit einem richtig großen Zander hat es aber wieder einmal nicht hingehauen, 
aber ich bleibe am Ball. ;-)


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> @Moerser
> Du musst halt Grundkontakt bekommen, was ich gestern an einigen Buhnen selbst mit 21g nicht hinbekommen habe.


Wie bekommt man dann noch eine langsame Sinkphase hin bzw, wie hoch jiggst du an?


----------



## randio (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Eigentlich nicht so hoch, da ich den Köder nicht aus dem Blickfeld des Zanders "jiggen" möchte. Die länge der Absinkphase kommt ja primär auf die Strömung und das Gewicht an. Dazu halt noch die Höhe des "jiggens" und die Form des Köders. Eine zuuuu lange Absinkphase ist mmn. auch nicht so gut.


----------



## pk0312 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio bei uns gabs gestern mit 3 mann 22 (Masterpike 9, Ich 9 , Kollege 4) Fische und ebenfalls ne Brasse die hat sogar regulär gebissen leider lies die Grösse gestern sehr zu wünschen übrig viele kleine Fische bis 40cm pics gibts morgen


----------



## randio (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Top, muss man momentan echt ausnutzen... 
Bei 57cm war aber auch wieder Schluss.

Freitag gehts weiter. 
Danach muss ich mich aber mal wieder um meine Bafos und fetten Wobbler-Barben kümmern. ;-)


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht so hoch, da ich den Köder nicht aus dem Blickfeld des Zanders "jiggen" möchte. Die länge der Absinkphase kommt ja primär auf die Strömung und das Gewicht an. Dazu halt noch die Höhe des "jiggens" und die Form des Köders. Eine zuuuu lange Absinkphase ist mmn. auch nicht so gut.



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich bei 4 " GF mit mehr als 18g im Rhein deutlich mehr Fehlbisse habe als mit <18g. 
K.A. woran das liegt.


----------



## randio (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das liegt ja auf der Hand.
Der Zander erzeugt durch das aufreißen von Maul und Kiemen einen Sog. Je leichter der Köder ist, umso leichter kann er ihn einsaugen. Bei schwereren Köpfen, fällt ihm das einsaugen auch schwerer und daher hat man halt öfter mal nen Fehlbiss.


----------



## Moerser83 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke dir Randio und Petri an alle Fänger, werd mir einfach mal noch weitzere Jigs zulegen und antesten. 

Vielleicht hat ja mal einer Lust mit mir mal irgendwann zusammen los zu gehen, dann kann ich mir bestimmt den einen oder anderen Tip/Trick einholen/abgucken. Bin meisten im Raum Duisburg unterwegs.


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Meine erste Rheintour in diesem Jahr war auch von Erfolg gekröhnt. |bla:

Nur 2 Gufis geopfert. 

Gegen 06:30 Uhr war ich bei Neuss am Rhein. Leichter Nieselregen begleitete mich auf dem Weg ans Wasser. Montiert hatte ich eine Jigrute und eine Drop Shot Rute.
Strömungsbedingt habe ich Jigköpfe von 14 - 21 gr. verwendet. Die Ködergröße lag von 8 bis 10,5 cm. Die Farbwahl viel auf Motoroil, weis/rot, weis/schwarz und weis/lila. Zusätzlich habe ich noch in den Uferbereichen einen schwimmenden Wobbler, mit einer Tauchtiefe von max 1,5 m verwendet. Ich habe zwischen der letzten Brücke (südlich) bis 4 Buhnen vor dem Neusser Hafen gefischt. Außer einem kurzen Anfasser leider keinen weiteren Kontakt. Vielleicht ist der von mir befischte Bereich nicht sonderlich fangträchtig. |kopfkrat  Irgendwie lief es an der Elbe in den Elbtalauen meist besser. |rolleyes
Gegen 12:30 Uhr habe ich heute das Unterfangen "Zander Nr. 1" beendet.
Es gab aber noch etwas gutes.
Der Regen hat aufgehört und ich habe mich bei einem leckeren Brötchen mit schweifenden Blicken über den Rhein, herlich entspannt. :m


----------



## tom Ob (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute 5.50 uhr 1 Wurf Zander 60cm mit Twister farbe Rauch-Glitter (7cm)  Rhein zwischen Voerde und Dinslaken.
2 weitere verloren....


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

war gestern nach der arbeit mit LarsS los. ca 10-12 Zander 2Barsche und nen Aal auf Wobbler Fotos folgen später!


----------



## masterpike (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Jungs!

Hier ein Nachtrag:


























Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Patrick 


top Köder der Fluo Orangene Kopyto besonders Nachts funktioniert die Farbe gut.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hier ein paar Fotos!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

morgen gehts weiter:q


----------



## Peter K. (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri..

Werden ja momentan nur kleine gefangen, hoffentlich kommen die Großen auch mal aus ihren Löchern


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hatten bis Heute Mittag kein eizigen Biss liegt bestimmt am Wetter. Hab am rand einer Buhne Fischkadaver gefunden konnte aber nicht zuordnen vermute mal ein Lachs?!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hatten bis Heute Mittag kein eizigen Biss liegt bestimmt am Wetter. Hab am rand einer Buhne Fischkadaver gefunden konnte aber nicht zuordnen vermute mal ein Lachs?!


 

würd ich auch tippen , aber schon geräuchert


----------



## Gufiwerfer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Denke werde gleich nen Nickerchen machen und so gegen 0-1Uhr zum Rhein fahren bis 8Uhr morgens,jemand Lust?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

werd montag früh los marco


----------



## PH95 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo,

gestern Abend, hats für mich mal wieder geklappt, hatte beim Grundangeln einen schönen Zander von 3,5kg bei 72cm Länge im Oberrhein. Für die Verhältnisse bei uns ein sehr schöner Fisch .
Jetzt sollte mal einer beim Spinnfischen einsteigen, dann wär ich schon zufrieden fürs erste |rolleyes.

Bild ist im Anhang


----------



## tom Ob (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute Morgen 7 Uhr leider nur ein 44er#d#d#d


----------



## manolo86 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War gestern auch mal wieder den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen. War ein sehr schöner Tag. Es gab 16 Zander und leider viel zu viele Aussteiger. Einige Zander sind mir direkt vor dem Kescher noch ausgestiegen. Leider waren es keine Riesen, sondern wieder eher die Standartgröße |evil:

Viel mehr habe ich mich jedoch über meinen bis jetzt größten Barsch gefreut. Dieser hatte exakt 50cm. Das Foto ist leider nicht so gut geworden, da ich alleine war und der Fisch extrem wehrig war. Der Drill hat schon echt einen riesen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

war heute mit randio los! 3-4 zander einige bisse versemmelt und nen knapp 80er Hecht von Randio!

Petri zur Barschgranate!!!


----------



## frizler23 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo, hört sich ja echt gut was ihr in der letzten zeit gefangen habt. 
Ich war die letzte Zeit nur an der Mosel auf Aal und würde nun auch mal wieder mit der Spinnrute los.
Ich komme aus Andernach und würde dann mit meinem Rad losziehen. 
Meine Frage ist nun : Welche Plätze empfielt ihr ?

Danke für die kommenden Antworten.


----------



## FritzFischer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@manolo86: 16 zander??? wie geht denn das? zuchtbecken?|kopfkrat


----------



## manolo86 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ne nix Zuchtbecken, einfach nur mal 12 Stunden Spinnfischen gehen.
Bin mit den Zandern sogar noch unzufrieden. Ich hätte lieber nur 3 gefangen die dann eine anständige größe hätten. Danke für die Petris


----------



## FritzFischer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

in nur 12 std? also wenn ich meine ganzen stunden mal zusammenrechne die ich schon auf zander gegangen bin komme ich alleine in letztem jahr auf ca 300 stunden (grob überschlagen). und meine ausbeute war *EIN* zander...

trotzdem petri!


----------



## TheNightWalker (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

So endlich, mein erster Zander(und fisch seit Nov 2010) überhaupt!

Datum: 13.06.2011
Gewässer: Rhein bei Köln
Uhrzeit: 12-14 uhr
Wetter:  bewölkt teilweise sonnig
Temp: 21°C
Wer: TheNightwalker
Zielfisch: Zander
Gerät: Sportex Black Stream BS 3051, Spro Black Arc 8400 0.14er PP Rot
Köder: 11cm Kopyto River und Durchsichtig/weißglitter mit 14g 

1 Zander 51cm


----------



## manolo86 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

oh, das ist natürlich heftig.
Vlt. liegt es aber auch an den Gewässerabschnitt, den du befischt.
So wie gestern läuft es bei mir aber auch nicht jeden Tag. ;-)


----------



## FritzFischer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heftig? find das einfach nur zum :c...
weiß auch nicht was ich falsch mache. mein einziger trost ist, das der kollege mit dem ich geh, auch nie was fängt. 
entweder haben sich die rhein zander alle gegen uns verschworen oder wir haben´s einfach nicht drauf...
heut abend gehts aber trotzdem nochmal los obwohl ich eigentlich schon gar keine hoffnung mehr hab.

ps.: ist echt traurig wenn einen die frau schon garnicht mehr fragt ob man(n) was gefangen hat...#d


----------



## siloaffe (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey Leute #h 

Nen kleinen tip von meiner Seit! 

Guckt einfach mal wo die Fänger Wohnen und ihr werdet feststellen das *Alle* Massenfänge im Norden sind|bigeyes und die ungläubigen Posts kommen aus Südlicher richtung....|thinkerg: 

Es ist einfach so das je näher ihr richtung Holland guckt  die Fangmeldungen besser werden. 

Daher kann halt der user aus Koblenz net verstehen das der User aus Kleve 10-20 Fische am Tag fängt...... (Nur en Beispiel) 

Also seid lieb zu einander und geht angeln:vik: 

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## randio (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Kalle
Es waren 4 3/4 Zander. ;-) (und wieder genug Aussteiger und Bisse)
Für die kurze Zeit absolut okay.

Und der Hecht hat gut Schnur genommen, war ein schöner Drill.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten mal...
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/3631/z58az.jpg
http://img12.*ih.us/img12/3584/34986770.jpg


----------



## sven_sid (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri zu den zandern und dem fetten barsch war heute und gestern auch wieder unterwegs und habe auch nichts gefangen!!

gruß sven


----------



## angleraetsche (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an alle! 
Ich bin zwar schon länger angemeldet, dies ist aber mein erster Beitrag im Forum. Ich angel am Rhein seit circa 15 Jahren. Es gab immer wieder schlechte und gute Zander-Jahre. Dieses Jahr hat sehr gut angefangen. Ich angel hauptsächlich am linken Niederrhein zwischen Orsoy und Wesel, hauptsächlich mit Gummi. Seit dem ersten Juni war ich viermal angeln und konnte insgesamt bis jetzt 25 Zander verhaften. Der größte hatte 80cm, dann war noch ein 74er und ein 72er dabei. Der Rest war alles so zwischen 50 und 60. Die übliche Größe halt.
Mein Kollege hat unter anderem einen Barsch von 50 cm gefangen. Letzten Samstag war ich von 6 Uhr bis 17 Uhr und hab nicht einen Zander gefangen. Es war wie verhext. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Petri Heil wünscht Achim aus Rheinberg!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Samtag hatte ich auch kein einzigen Biss hängt bestimmt mit dem Wetter zusamnen. Sonntag lief es besser konnte in 7 Stunden 5 Zander erwischen. Fehlbisse gab es doppel soviele schein echt gut zu laufen dieses Jahr.


----------



## randio (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hehe, wie eigenartig...
Freitag lief es bei mir super, Samstag gab es wohl anscheinend recht wenig, 
Sonntag war es überragend und heute auch wieder ganz gut.

Stückzahlen sind wie Schall und Rauch... :q


----------



## Gufiwerfer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War heute mal für 4 Stunden,gab nur 2 kleine Kinderstubenzander anfang bis mitte 40 und aber etliche vorsichtige fehlbisse und einen besseren der wieder ausgestiegen ist...


ab dem 16.6 kann ich mal einen neuen spot antesten(scheiss regelung)


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

So, gerade von Rhein wieder da. 
Gab einen knapp 50er der Fotoscheu war, gestern ist mir noch ein guter Ü70 ausgestiegen kurz vor dem Ufer.


----------



## angleraetsche (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Na da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es bei euch am Samstag auch nicht so gut lief. Hab schon gedacht, ich hätte das Jiggen verlernt.|kopfkrat 
Naja, vieleicht schaff ich es bis Donnerstag nochmal zum Rhein. Donnerstag geht es dann erstmal für eine Woche nach Norge auf die Lofoten/Roest :m.   

Gruß Achim


----------



## FritzFischer (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

waren gestern von 18h bis ca 23.30h am rhein bei neuwied unterwegs. das ergebnis war, zu zweit (und 3 verschiedene stellen angefahren) 0,garnix... (wie immer!)  :c
...noch nichtmal nen zupfer...


----------



## pk0312 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wir waren auch wieder los diesmal zu dritt 15 Zettis und 2 Rapfen als Beifang


----------



## Backfire (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri! So ein Zander ist ja mal wirklich ein wunderschöner Fisch. #6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hab euch gesehen pk war ein paar buhnen weiter!


----------



## TheFisherking (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Mit was für Tackle spinnt ihr eigentlich am Rhein. Speziell Rollen würden mich interessieren. Hab nur Freilaufrollen und ne olle von DAM. 
Ich weiß, es ist ne blöde Frage HIER.


----------



## angleraetsche (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich fische die Uli Beyer spezial (Die Grüne). Die ist 2,70 m lang und hat ein WG bis 85 g. Rolle: Shimano Symetre 3000FG mit 0,10mm PowerPro. Vorfach bau ich mir selbst aus Sevenstrand (15 lb). Wenn ich kleinere Jigs fische hab ich noch ein ähnlich "steifes" Paket, nur leichtere Rute und kleinere Rolle (1000er Rolle und Rute bis 45 g WG).

Gruß Achim


----------



## Marrec83 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo Leute !

Ich war gestern am Rhein 4 Stunden Spinnfischen... nicht ein Biss. Gar nichts. Und das zum 2. mal hintereinander.
Langsam bin ich am verzweifeln wenn ich hier lese das Zander am Rhein gut läuft.
Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tipps wie zum Beispiel die Uhrzeit der Fänge und an welchen makanten Orten ihr die Fische fangt (von der Buhnenspitze,in den Ecken oder mittig der Buhnen).

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe !

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo Marco,
ein paar mehr Info womit du angelst wären hilfreich. 
Dann können wir dir einfacher helfen.

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Marrec83 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Mit Kopyto ~10-12cm in sämtlichen Farben (einige auch kleiner), tief laufende Wobbler, Twister in sämtlichen Farben, diverse Spinner und manchmal auch mit Stormys in Naturfarbe (12cm).

Danke und Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Rute und Schnur? 

Also von den Ködern sage ich mal ist die richtige Wahl. Würde die empfehlen, noch einige flach laufende Wobbler einzupacken, damit kannst du die Steinpackungen abfisch. 

Läßt du deine Gf absinken bis zum Grund? 
Spürst du ein klopfen in deiner Rute, wenn du Grundkontakt hast?

Gruß
  Michael


----------



## Marrec83 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Welche Schnur ich jetzt drauf habe von der Dicker her weiß ich nicht genau... Ich angle auf Zander aber verdammt fein und benutze auch einen halben Meter Fluo Carbon vor dem Köder. Das klopfen am Grund spüre ich. Jiggen tue ich recht ungleichmäßig: Mal ein hieb, mal zwei, mal drei.
Also ich würde nicht sagen das ich ein Neuling bin, aber ich bin zur Zeit echt ratlos und somit fühle ich mich gerade als Neuling ;-). Selbst an meinem persönlichen Hot Spot geht nix.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tja, neue Stellen suchen. Habe die letzten 2 Jahre viel viel Lehrgeld in den Rhein gefeuert und nun klappt es. Einfach weiter versuchen


----------



## Marrec83 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Kannst Du denn was zu den aktuellen Fangzeiten sagen ? Eher in ruhigen Zonen fischen und welche Tiefen ?

Danke und Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Du fängst Zander rund um die Uhr!!! 
Habe dir eine PM geschrieben


----------



## zesch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tipps wie zum Beispiel an welchen makanten Orten ihr die Fische fangt (von der Buhnenspitze,in den Ecken oder mittig der Buhnen).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Marrec83 wie du an den Bilder sehen kannst werden die meisten Zander in den Buhnen ge angen. Schau dir mal Google Erarth an und such dir ne Außenkurve da hast du die besten Chansen. Köder bis 10 cm sollte reichen.


----------



## TheNightWalker (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Ich war gestern am Rhein 4 Stunden Spinnfischen... nicht ein Biss. Gar nichts. Und das zum 2. mal hintereinander.
> Langsam bin ich am verzweifeln wenn ich hier lese das Zander am Rhein gut läuft.
> ...




also ich war mehr oder weniger regelmäßig seit november letzen jahres am Rhein auf Zander mit der Spinne, bestimmt 30std nicht ein fisch, Montag war es dann endlich soweit,
hab nur gedult, 

Tipps die ich dir aus meiner erfahrung geben kann...

Beschäftige dich mit den Spots diese sollten am Tag möglichst tief sein wie zb hafeneinfahrten u.ä. gerade bei dem Pegel im moment, in der dunkelheit ehr im flachwasser der Buhnen und  an der Steinpackung...

Hab vertrauen in deinen Köder!!
Am Tag nehme z.zt einen 11cm Kopyto River mit nem 4/0er Jig mit 14 oder 18g Kopf der läuft schön und ich hab eine schöne kontrolle...
abends/nachts ehr flachlaufende wobbler oder auch mal einen Gufi ohne JigKopf praktisch als Softjerk dadurch ist auch die hängergefahr sehr gering und man kann schön an und in der steinpackung angeln.

Wichtig ist, nicht alle 5 min köder wechseln, nehm dir ein paar helle und dunkle (weiß und braun)  in 2 größen 8 und 11cm und gut ist, und fische diese intensiv und lerne dein gewässer kennen.


----------



## Koalano1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



zesch schrieb:


> Marrec83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Leute !
> ...


----------



## Besorger (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute gabs beifang auf 8cm wallay assasin


----------



## Moerser83 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ein Petri in die Runde


----------



## masterpike (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Walli, schöne Färbung!
Hoffentlich fangen die jetzt mal wieder richtig an zu fressen! ;-)

Bei uns lief es in der Vollmond/Mondfinsternisnacht nicht berauschend. Lediglich ein Paar kleine Zettis dafür aber einen schönen Barsch. Foto folgt.


Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Stellvertretend mal wieder zwei von vielen...
Wie gesagt, an der Größe arbeite ich. ;-)
http://img820.*ih.us/img820/536/80137076.jpg
http://img638.*ih.us/img638/6003/znno.jpg


----------



## siloaffe (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Heil Jungs schöne Portionsfische:m

LG Markus


----------



## Gufiwerfer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri in die Runde,denke werde gleich nach der Arbeit auch mal losziehen


----------



## marant (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
Werde heute Abend auch mal an die Buhnen "zandern" gehen.
Mal sehen ob sich was tut.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern Abend war ich schön im Regen am Rhein,konnte einen 50er überlisten,sonst war tote Hose


----------



## masterpike (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hier der Mondfinsternis-Beifang: 






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gufiwerfer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

|kopfkrat Irgendwie kenne ich den Spot#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

werd morgen gegen abend ne abend/nachtspinnschicht einlegen!


----------



## Moerser83 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Da wollte ich heute mal Spontan ans Wasser gehen und meine Gummis Baden, aber da sah ich das 2 Ringeinlagen fehlten.#c
Kurz überlegt und dann schnell zum Tackledealer und 2 neue reinmachen lassen und schnell ab ans Wasser. :m

Dann verschiedene Gummis abgefeuert vielleicht auch zu oft gewechselt.
Gesagt getan einen dran und drangelassen. |gr:
Dann der erste Biss, kurz vor den Füssen weg.
Ich hab gedacht das darf nicht wahr sein, egal der Ehrgeiz war geweckt und ich konnte im Laufe des Abends dann schliesslich doch noch 3 kleine Zander die wieder in ihr Element durften zum kurzen Landgang überreden.

Auch wenn es kleine waren, waren es meine ersten Rhein/Hafen Zander,der Anfang íst gemacht und mann sollte sich über jeden Fisch freuen. :vik:


----------



## romaneanu2000 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

werde heute Abend auch mein Glück probieren, hatte dieses Jahr leider noch nicht das vergnügen einen zu fangen


----------



## WallerKalle04 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wenn jemand interesse hat , könnt ich ihn hier im bereich einsammeln


----------



## TheNightWalker (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Datum: 21.06.2011
Gewässer: Rhein bei Köln
Uhrzeit: 14-16 uhr
Wetter: bewölkt teilweise sonnig, sehr windig und relativ starke strömung
Temp: 24°C
Wer: TheNightwalker
Zielfisch: Zander
Gerät: Sportex Black Stream BS 3051, Spro Black Arc 8400 0.14er PP Rot
Köder: Balzer Lazy Lure Distance in 12 cm und 9cm jeweils mit 28gr Jig 

So letze Woche war der Anfang gemacht, am Freitag war ich leider ohne   erfolg (abends von 20-23Uhr) ging es heute am Tage dafür umso besser!

Heute war ich leider alleine unterwegs verzeiht mir die ehr schlechten Fotos.

Ergebnis 2 Zander einmal 52cm und einmal 55cm

http://img825.*ih.us/img825/5759/zander3216111530uhr.jpg

http://img849.*ih.us/img849/289/zander22161115uhr.jpg

Abend/Nachts hatte ich bisher nix!
Zettis laufen wohl im moment Tagsüber besser!


----------



## Gufiwerfer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri,werde es zu 90% morgen früh bis Mittags versuchen


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gestern war nicht mein tag, an der angelstelle angekommen extrem windig dadurch einige bisse versemmelt. als der wind weniger wurde klasse biss anhieb sitzt und dann kurz vorm kescher verabschiedet sich der 80+ zander#q.


----------



## romaneanu2000 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

war Gestern mit einem Freund von halb 8 bis kurz vor mitternacht, nicht ein biss, richtig traurig....und das geht so seit 15 Ausflügen


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

dann machst du was falsch würde ich behaupten


----------



## monk2020 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



romaneanu2000 schrieb:


> war Gestern mit einem Freund von halb 8 bis kurz vor mitternacht, nicht ein biss, richtig traurig....und das geht so seit 15 Ausflügen


 

Das kenne ich irgendwoher war auch bestimmt jetzt 15-20 mal los und nicht ein biss! Verstehe es auch nicht! Aber (Waller-Kalle)? Was kann man denn Falsch machen? Kann man denn soviel Falsch machen??#c


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

es gibt einige sachen die man falsch machen kann stelle falsch , ausrüstung nicht geeignet , köpfe zu leicht bzw zu schwer und und und


----------



## romaneanu2000 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> es gibt einige sachen die man falsch machen kann stelle falsch , ausrüstung nicht geeignet , köpfe zu leicht bzw zu schwer und und und



in welcher Tiefe fischst du?


----------



## romaneanu2000 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

mache jetzt noch einen kurzen Ausflug zu einem Altrhein, mal schauen was sich da tut....


----------



## romaneanu2000 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gestern einen kleinen Rapfen sonst tote Hose...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

werde morgen ab vormittags ne tour de rhein machen ein paar neue stellen anfahren!hätte 1-2plätze frei im auto!


----------



## romaneanu2000 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

leider bin ich aus RLP


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



romaneanu2000 schrieb:


> leider bin ich aus RLP


das erklärt deine schlechten zanderfänge


----------



## MikeZander1986 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hatte vor kurzem nen wunderschönen Zander in Wallersheimer Hafen am Haken.Er saß nur leider nicht richtig fest, sodass ich ihn leider nicht landen konnte.Aber er hat zwei beeindruckende Sprünge hingelegt.Ich vermute das er so ca. 60 - 80 cm lang gewesen ist.Mein Vorfach mit Gummifisch war danach leider im Eimer.Es hat sich wegen der starken Strömung an einem Stein verhakt und ich konnte nichts anderes mehr tun als die Schnur zu kappen.Aber dieser Fisch hat mich davon überzeugt das es hier im Rhein ein paar schöne Brocken gibt.Man muss nur wissen wo und wann und vorallem wie!

MfG


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hab ja nicht behauptet das es keine bei euch gibt , nur nicht so viele wie bei uns!

ps. nen springenden zander hab ich nocht nicht gesehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> werde morgen ab vormittags ne tour de rhein machen ein paar neue stellen anfahren!hätte 1-2plätze frei im auto!



Wo willst Du den morgen hin? Wollte ev. auch zum Rhein, weiß einfach nur noch nicht wohin.
Würde aber mit eigenem Auto kommen, komm aus der Nähe von D'dorf.


----------



## carp_tim (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@wallerkalle
springende zander hab ich auch noch nicht gesehn
vllt hat er es mit hecht verwechselt|uhoh:


----------



## pk0312 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

vermutlich springen die nur in RLP hier in NRW lohnt sich das nicht wegen der Luftverschmutzung ;-))))

Mal im ernst Jungs lest euch das noch mal genau durch da werdet ihr feststellen das die story etwas komisch ist mit starker Strömung im Hafen und das Vorfach das sich in den steinen festgesetzt hat wo der Zander doch Oberflächennah gekämpft hat und gesprungen ist |supergri mal ganz davon ab das zwischen nem 60er und nem 80er Welten liegen die sogar ein Blinder sehen würde 

Aber es ist ja bekanntlich nichts unmöglich


----------



## omnimc (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> das erklärt deine schlechten zanderfänge


 

scheinbar sind tatsächlich alle zander bei euch.
hier im wiesbadener raum bis st.goar hatte ich bisher kein glück.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bei manchen sieht man aber das die Zander aus den Tüten springen



Denke werde morgen früh mal versuchen meinen A..... aus dem Bett zu hiefen und zum Rhein düsen


----------



## masterpike (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moin zusammen,

war heute trotz des fiesen Angelwetters kurz am Rhein.
Es gab 4 Regenzander bis 68cm.







Gruß

masterpike


----------



## romaneanu2000 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich bin am krepieren....
alle welt fängt Zander... darf ich dir mal ne pm schicken, vllt sagst du mir was ic h falsch mache


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Patrick


----------



## Bruno 01 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Masterpike #6

Bruno #h


----------



## Gufiwerfer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Morgen vormittag jemand Lust mitzukommen


----------



## matthias mülheim (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Walerkalle

habe Heut erst gesehen das du nen Platz im Auto frei hattest... 
Hm, fahren könnt ich selber, ich fänd es nett mal nen Profie ;-) zu begleiten...

Bin seit nem Jahr dabei, fang auch hinn und ab mal Zander.. bin mir aber nie sicher warum ich das eine mal in ner Stunde 4 oder 5 Bisse habe und auch 2-3  an das Tageslicht bekomme, bevor sie wieder schwimmen dürfen, genau so aber auch mal nen ganzen Tag sich nichts tut. 

Ich weiß nie so richtig welche Stellen in der Buhne ich anwerfen muss , nehm ich 15 Gramm, treibt der Gufi oft wild umher, nehm ich schwerere klappt es mit dem absinken besser, viele schreiben aber wieder 20gr ist schon zu schwer, um Bisse zu erkennen...

Gehst du die Tag emal los? 
Vielleihcht hast du Lust das wir uns mal treffen oder ab Duisburg oder so gemeinsam weiterfahren...

Vielleicht schreibst du mir einfach mal ne mail oder eine Private Nachricht mit Handynummer sofern du Lust hast.. sollte sonst einer sich angesprochen fühlen bitte auch melden....

Ein Petri in die Runde und einen schönen Sonntag....

Bye , MAtthias, der nicht weiss warum er manchmal fängt ;-)


----------



## masterpike (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren auch nochmal unterwegs.
Es hat sich auch mal wieder gelohnt. Nachdem die Größe der Zander anfangs zu wünschen übrig lies wurden die Fische besser und es kam zur ein oder anderen Überraschung. Insgesamt gab es 17 Zander, einen Barsch und die Überraschung bei PK. 




















































Gruß

masterpike


----------



## WallerKalle04 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gerstern gabs bei mir nur einen zander bei dem sch... wetter , nen paar anfasser also nix berauschendes!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hatte heute 2 Kunden Wir konnten 7 schniepel Zander zusammen angeln.Für Duisburger raum kein schlechtes ergebniss.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Kunden?!


@ Patrick und philip,dickes Petri,wäre ich mal mit zu der Buhne gekommen,konnte jedoch einen obligatorischen mittfünfziger erwischen,nun weisste ja wie man Aale auf Gummi fängt.


Wann war die Beisszeit bei euch,nachdem ihr dort angekommen seid?


----------



## Bruno 01 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Patrick+Pk

Goil #6

Bruno #h


----------



## Colophonius (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Aal auf Gufi- dickes Petri zum Ausnahmefang


----------



## Peter K. (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Badboy

Machst du das jetzt professionell? Mit Steuern etc?

gibt es echt Leute die ohne Referenzen buchen?


----------



## otti90 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ab freitag start ich meine mission:  erster rheinzander , ich hoffe ich werde nicht scheitern ;-)

gruß otti


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@masterpike und PK: geile strecke!!!! #6

wir waren gestern auch mal los und konnten zu zweit sechs zander bis knapp ü60cm verhaften. fotos hat leider der kollege... 
außerdem gabs noch einen herrlichen sonnenbrand gratis dazu :g

PS: danke patrick für die hilfe


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Vor drei Tagen am Südende von Neuss. Keinen Fischkontakt.
Heute südlich von Voerden. Ködergröße 4" und 5" Köder. No action und auch action Shad. Bleigewichte in den Buhnen 11 gr., an der Strömungskante bis 21 gr., direkt in der Strömung 45 gr. 5 Stunden alles gegeben. Es soll einfach nicht sein. 

Ein Petri an die Erfolgreichen! #6
Und der Aal"bei"fang! :q #6

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hatten montag 2zander  einer davon knapp 65 der andere um die 60cm!


----------



## otti90 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

um 3 gehts los, bin ma gespannt ob das was gibt


----------



## thefinish (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wollten heute auch los 
wo fährst du den hin


----------



## Gufiwerfer (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

werde heute abend (nacht)mal gehen


----------



## otti90 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



thefinish schrieb:


> wollten heute auch los
> wo fährst du den hin



waren gestern, gab 3 zander mitte 50


----------



## randio (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich war heute Vormittag auch mal wieder nach längerer Zeit neue Buhnen abklopfen. 
Es gab 8 Zander bis 59cm, einen schönen 41er Barsch, 
2 gehakte Brassen und die obligatorischen Fehlbisse und Aussteiger...

Eigentlich gab es an jeder neuen Buhne Fischkontakt!
Außer an einer, da gabs nur Abrisse und Hänger... ;-)

Irgendwie fehlt mir momentan die Motivation für den Rhein, da es an allen anderen Vereinsgewässern schon seit Wochen phänomenal beißt...


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Ich war heute Vormittag auch mal wieder nach längerer Zeit neue Buhnen abklopfen.
> Es gab 8 Zander bis 59cm, einen schönen 41er Barsch,
> 2 gehakte Brassen und die obligatorischen Fehlbisse und Aussteiger...
> 
> ...



Bei 8 Zander und einen 41-er Barsch fehlt Dir die Motivation!? |kopfkrat
Was verstehst Du denn dagegen unter "phänomenal"? |rolleyes

Gruß Rolf   #h


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich zieh jetzt auch mal los, mal schauen ob was läuft


----------



## randio (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@mefohunter
Das war etwas blöd geschrieben und sollte auch nicht überheblich wirken.
Das Ergebnis war ganz okay, auch wenn es zäher war als es sich liest.
Der Rhein ist halt SEHR eintönig und bietet nicht gerade die schönste Kulisse. Dazu habe ich auch immer noch ein paar Kilometer zu fahren.
Der Zander ist auch nicht wirklich mein Lieblingsfisch, da er nicht sehr viel Ausdauer besitzt. Für eine 70+ Barbe an einer leichten Forellenrute (siehe mein Album) würde ich 20 oder mehr Zander eintauschen. Da ich momentan das Glück habe an meinen Haus und/oder Vereinsgewässern sehr viele Fische in recht kurzer Zeit zu fangen, nutze ich die freigeschaufelte Zeit lieber dort.
(Auch gerade wegen dem neuen Boot/Motor etc.)
Um es als Beispiel auszudrücken, die Zeit die ich benötige um lediglich zum Rhein hin und wieder zurück zu fahren, fange ich MOMENTAN (das läuft nicht das ganze Jahr so!!!) an meinen anderen Gewässern 20 Fische. Halt keine Zander, aber dafür Hecht, Forelle, Barbe, Döbel und Barsche. Das möchte ich halt bis Oktober ausnutzen und danach steht dann wieder der Rhein im Vordergrund. ;-)


----------



## Gufiwerfer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bin noch am überlegen ob gleich zum Rhein oder Kanal,an letzteren wird aber nichts sein vermute ich mal


----------



## randio (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

An deiner Stelle würde ich zum Rhein fahren, wenn die Entfernung ähnlich ist.
Am Kanal läuft es zumindest bei mir und meinen Kumpels noch nicht sooo gut.


----------



## masterpike (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bei uns gab es gestern zu zweit 18 Zander.
Die Größe ließ allerdings bis auf wenige Ausnahmen zu wünschen übrig.











Gruß

masterpike


----------



## WallerKalle04 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri!

werd gegen 17uhr mit LarsS los! ein paar fotos machen!#6


----------



## Anek20dot (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen #6

Ich war am Sa. mit einem Kumpel in Nl... haben 8 "neue" Buhnen getestet. Nur 2 brachten Fisch... 7 Zander bis 57cm sind's geworden.


----------



## pk0312 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War grad auch mal zwei stündchen los und konnte 5 Zettis zum kurzen Fotoshoot bitten nichts bewegendes aber immerhin 3stk die an der 60er marke gekratzt haben


----------



## masterpike (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moin,

gestern gab es 5 mal Kindergarten! 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## omnimc (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> werd gegen 17uhr mit LarsS los! ein paar fotos machen!#6


 

und wo sind die bilder???


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wurd nix , die kollegen waren nicht in laune. und minizander knipsen macht kein spass


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Morgen,
ich bin heute morgen echt was frustriert. 
Gestern Abend 3 Nachläufer auf Wobbler, kurz vor dem Ufer umgedreht und zu Krönung den ersten Ü70 Zander dieses Jahr verloren. 
Der Zander hat direkt nach dem einwerfen gebissen, nur habe ich das durch den Wind nicht gemerkt und dadurch keinen "richtigen" Anschlagen setzen können. Habt ihr das bei Euch auch häufiger?

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Peter K. (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wo bleiben denn die schönen Zander? Bis dato wurde nichts über 65-70 gepostet...

Das ist wieder typisch für den Zeitraum Juni-August.

Erbsenzeit ist leider angesagt, warten wir den Herbst ab, dann kommen die Granaten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Peter K. wo bleiben deine Zander?


----------



## Peter K. (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Badboy

Ich fange momentan auch nichts über 60... da lohnt sich das posten nicht, ist ja alles voll hier mit 50-60er.

Hoffe mit den Monaten wird sich auch was tuen.

Und was machen deine Erbsen so?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hatte schon 2 ordentliche Erbsen in Holland (83 und 73er). Sonst sieht es am Deutschen Vater Rhein nicht anders aus viele kleine Zander die Größe passt noch nicht. In 2 Wochen gibt es vieleicht ein paar bessere Zander wenn es nach Holland geht.


----------



## Der-Graf (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich verstehe durchaus, dass vielen die 50er und 60er Zander nicht mehr reichen. Für mich ist es trotzdem irgendwie meckern auf hohem Niveau. Ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn mir überhaupt mal der erste Zander dieses Jahr an den Haken gehen würde. Hier bei Bonn sind die aber scheinbar doch seltener, als in den nördlichen Flussabschnitten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Ich verstehe durchaus, dass vielen die 50er und 60er Zander nicht mehr reichen. Für mich ist es trotzdem irgendwie meckern auf hohem Niveau. Ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn mir überhaupt mal der erste Zander dieses Jahr an den Haken gehen würde. Hier bei Bonn sind die aber scheinbar doch seltener, als in den nördlichen Flussabschnitten...



Dann fahr mal über die Grenze nach Holland dann hast du vieleicht mehr Glück


----------



## Newbie01 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> ist ja alles voll hier mit 50-60er



Wo denn? Ich habe hier zuletzt relativ wenige Fangmeldungen gelesen und habe daher den Eindruck daß es im Moment eher zäh läuft. War selbst schon längere Zeit nicht mehr los.



Peter K. schrieb:


> Bis dato wurde nichts über 65-70 gepostet...
> Das ist wieder typisch für den Zeitraum Juni-August.



Daß ist definitiv falsch. Anfang Juni lief es am Rhein unglaublich gut und es wurden mehrere gute Fische über 70 gepostet. Ich selbst konnte zu der Zeit auch meine größten Rhein-Zander fangen, war aber bei Weitem nicht der Einzige.


----------



## Peter K. (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Newbie

Guck dir mal meine Fänge im Thread Zanderfänge 2010 am Rhein, den ich eröffnet habe, an und vergleiche diese mal mit den Erbsen aus Juni-August vielleicht änderst du deine definitiv falsche Aussage!

Das ist auch keine Aussage die ich mal so eben treffe, sie beruht auf jahrelanger Erfahrung.

Aber schön, dass es bei dir so gut läuft und das du jetzt so viele große Zander fängst.

Vielleicht postest du diese mal, meine damit die ü70er aus Juni-August


----------



## WallerKalle04 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

da kann ich peter nur recht geben zum herbst winter hin werden wieder grössere exemplare gefangen! trotzdem hab ich noch nen 60er und 65er von letzte woche auffe cam , weiss nur nicht wo sie gerade steckt!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ist ja auch nicht gross. aber sonst echt nur kinderstube


----------



## masterpike (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> Wo denn? Ich habe hier zuletzt relativ wenige Fangmeldungen gelesen und habe daher den Eindruck daß es im Moment eher zäh läuft. War selbst schon längere Zeit nicht mehr los.
> 
> 
> 
> Daß ist definitiv falsch. Anfang Juni lief es am Rhein unglaublich gut und es wurden mehrere gute Fische über 70 gepostet. Ich selbst konnte zu der Zeit auch meine größten Rhein-Zander fangen, war aber bei Weitem nicht der Einzige.



Jau Newbie, du hast vollkommen Recht! Wir, du und einige andere haben genug sehr gute Fische gepostet! Es hat hier anscheinend jemand die die Beisszeit (bis jetzt) verpasst. Es gab genug 60+ 70+ 80+ und sogar einen ü90 von PK!  Und einen 60er kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen sehr gut posten. Ausser man heisst Peter K.! Für dich ist das natürlich kein Maß. Ohh ohh seit doch froh wenn 50er bis 60er gezeigt werden. der Rhein hat nach wie vor Potenzial nur fängt halt nur der, der oft am Wasser ist und die Maßstatäbe nicht zu hoch setzt! 

Morgen gehts weiter.

@ Peter K 

Ein Bisschen mehr Anerkennung deiner seits, anderen Fängern gegenüber, würde deine überflüssigen Posts erübrigen!

Gruß und Petri 

masterpike


----------



## pk0312 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tzzzzzzzzz keine guten fische das ich nicht lache ich hab nen ü90 reingestellt und es kamen viele ü70 und einige ü80 Fische von mir und Masterpike 

Naja wer ist eigentlich peter K. 


----------



## otti90 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> Jau Newbie, du hast vollkommen Recht! Wir, du und einige andere haben genug sehr gute Fische gepostet! Es hat hier anscheinend jemand die die Beisszeit (bis jetzt) verpasst. Es gab genug 60+ 70+ 80+ und sogar einen ü90 von PK!  Und einen 60er kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen sehr gut posten. Ausser man heisst Peter K.! Für dich ist das natürlich kein Maß. Ohh ohh seit doch froh wenn 50er bis 60er gezeigt werden. der Rhein hat nach wie vor Potenzial nur fängt halt nur der, der oft am Wasser ist und die Maßstatäbe nicht zu hoch setzt!
> 
> Morgen gehts weiter.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## Peter K. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Masterpike

Wenn ich anderer Meinung bin, darf ich das auch schreiben!

Ich sage ja nicht, dass es unmöglich ist Ü70 Fische zu fangen, ich bin nur der Meinung, dass im Herbst prozentual viel mehr Großfisch kommt.

Momentan liegen die Durchschnittsgrößen bei 50 cm. Bei mir ist es nicht anders! Ich war dieses Jahr aber auch nur 2-3 mal am Wasser, kann also nur von den letzten Jahren sprechen!

Und mit Anerkennung hat das nichts zu tun, wenn jemand einen schönen Ü70 fängt, dann freut es mich natürlich sehr, aber für 50er werde ich jetzt niemanden gratulieren.

@pk0312

Wer ich bin fragst du? Ohne mich gäbe es diesen Thread wohl garnicht. Ich habe den Zanderfänge 2010 am Rhein Thread eröffnet und er wurde hier fortgeführt.Ich frage mich gerade wer du bist, einen ü90 er gefangen und auf dicke Hose machen, typisch!

Vielleicht schaust du dir zusammen mit Masterpike meine Fänge im Herbst an, bevor du hier so einen Müll von dir lässt.

@Masterpike

Genug 70 und 80+? das würde ja heißen ihr habt sogar gleich mehrere davon gefangen, wieso hat man diese Fische hier nicht gesehn?


----------



## randio (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hm, Bilder von großen Zander machen natürlich mehr her, aber winzige Erbsen werden ja zum Glück auch nicht mehr abgelichtet.

Wenn jemand 50+ Zander ablichtet und postet, tut das bebildern diesem Thread sicherlich gut. Dieser Thread heißt ja auch Zanderfänge und nicht Großzanderfänge.

Des weiteren sind die momentanen Fänge (auch die der letzten Wochen) quantitativ schon herausragend! Schade für den, der das verpasst hat...

Was das Zanderangeln für mich ausmacht, ist doch dieses "Tock" in der Rute. Beim richtigen Tackle verursacht schon ein 45er Zander auf 50m Entfernung dieses Gefühl in der Rute.

Klar, ich könnte auch mit 20er Gummis durch die Buhnen klettern und Großzander selektieren, aber will ich das? Ich freue mich über jeden Zander, auch einen 50er und
an diesen besagten würde ich dann vorbei angeln.

Dann kommt der Faktor "Ego" ins Spiel...
Benötige ich einen Großzander inklusive Bild in diesem Forum als Stärkung des Egos? Wenn es nur um den Spaß am angeln, das zusammen sein am Wasser und einen schönen Drill geht, kann ich dieses auch mit guten Freunden, abgestimmten Tackle (ist mMn. das A und O) auch mit kleineren Zandern und dicken Barschen haben...

Hier noch zwei "etwas" bessere Rheinfische ihrer Zunft...
Ach Kacke, falscher Thread. 


http://img828.*ih.us/img828/7260/40erbarsch2.jpg

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/7607/hecht75.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio..


Wieso machst du dein Gesicht immer unkenntlich? Wirst du gesucht?


----------



## siloaffe (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Dann kommt der Faktor "Ego" ins Spiel...
> Benötige ich einen Großzander inklusive Bild in diesem Forum als Stärkung des Egos? Wenn es nur um den Spaß am angeln, das zusammen sein am Wasser und einen schönen Drill geht, kann ich dieses auch mit guten Freunden, abgestimmten Tackle (ist mMn. das A und O) auch mit kleineren Zandern und dicken Barschen haben...


|good:

LG Markus#6​


----------



## Peter K. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Randio
Schlechter Post, ich freue mich persöhnlich auch über jeden Fisch. Das ist aber auch nicht das Thema und du weichst stark von meiner Äußerung ab. Es geht hier lediglich darum, dass mehr Großfisch im Herbst kommt, meiner Meinung nach! Oder habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich keine Lust auf kleinere Zander habe?

Da hast du etwas weit ausgeschlagen finde ich. 

Und ich bin auch bei dir, wenn es darum geht, dass auch kleine Zander Spaß machen mit dem richtigen Gerät und den richtigen Freunden!

Mit Ego hat das auch nichts zu tun, dann würde ich mich nicht mehr über kleinere Zander freuen, nur da man diese in der Mehrzahl fängt, freut man sich natürlich viel mehr über einen größeren, der dann auch auf dem Foto schön wirkt.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Evtl möchte er einfach am Wasser nicht erkannt werden,überlege heute mal ne Nachtschicht einzulegen,so von 1Uhr bis 8-9Uhr morgens


----------



## Newbie01 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Peter K.: Deine Erfahrungen will ich dir gar nicht abstreiten und daß der Herbst eine gute Fangzeit ist, ist sicherlich auch richtig. Trotzdem ist deine Aussage bzgl. Juni-August so nicht richtig. Denn es *wurden *Anfang Juni gute Fische gepostet und auch was die Stückzahl angeht, war das Angeln sehr gut. Du stellst daß in Frage, also blättere du doch einfach mal einige Seiten zurück, anstatt mir deine Briefmarken-Sammlung unter die Nase zu halten. Daß du sehr gute Fische gefangen hast, ist mir nicht entgangen.|rolleyes

Mich wundert es übrigens, wieso du immer wieder darauf hinweist daß *du *den Thread hier eröffnet hast. 
Und es wirkt tatsächlich so als ob 50-60er Zander für dich nichts wert wären und es diese am Rhein jeden Tag nur hageln würde.
Sowas hat für mich mit Spaß am Angeln rein gar nichts zu tun und es fällt mir auch gerade wieder ein, wieso ich in diesem Thread (sorry, *deinem* Thread) bis jetz fast nichts geschrieben habe. Hier geht es viel zu oft und viel zu sehr um Profilierung vor den anderen. Extrem lächerlich wird es dann, wenn Angler die offenbar wirklich Probleme haben ihren Zander zu fangen und sich über einen 50er wie Sau freuen würden, auch noch auf sowas anspringen.

Auf Wiedersehen |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Worum geht es hier *eigentlich*!?
In erster Linie darum, Gedanken auszutauschen, mit Gleichgesinnten zu fachsimpeln und, ja auch das, Fänge zu posten.
Unbestritten ist es so, dass im späten Sommer und Herbst prozentual gesehen, die größeren Zander gefangen werden. Aber auch jetzt gibt es Tage, da knallen die "Großen" so richtig in die Rute. Die geposteten Fänge belegen das. Das ist auch gut so. Den erfolgreichen (vielleicht auch glücklichen) Fängern ein dickes  *PETRI* !!!
Ich hatte leider noch nicht das quäntchen Glück, überhaupt einen Zander im Rhein zu fangen.
Ich gebe gerne zu, dass ich Zander fangen möchte. Und wenn´s ein größerer ist.  SUPER.
Für mich zählt allein der Tag am Wasser. Natürlich immer verbunden mit der Hoffnung auf einen Fang.
Aber das ist das i-Tüpfelchen.
So bleibt "Entspannung" garantiert.
Und glaubt mir bitte, ich weis was es heißt, sich unter "Erfolgsdruck" beim fischen zu setzen. 

In diesem Sinne

TL

Rolf   #h

P.S.
Ich möchte morgen dem Vater Rhein einen erneuten Besuch abstatten und dem Zander auf die Schuppen rücken.
Geplant ist die Tour ab Wesel bis an die holländische Grenze.
Wer Tipp`s zu Spots hat oder sich anschließen möchte, kann mir das gerne (auch als PN) posten.
Mich würde es freuen!  :q


----------



## Peter K. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Newbie
Bezogen auf die Äußerung , wer ich bin, habe ich drauf hingewiesen. Das war bis dato das einzige mal, du sprichst hier von immer? Kannst du diese Behauptung auch belegen? Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, jemals drauf hingewiesen zu haben... vielleicht hilfst du mir auf die Sprünge

Bevor ich meine Äußerung aufgestellt habe, hab ich natürlich auch zurückgeblättert. Der 90er von pk ist ein wunderschöner Fisch keine Frage.

Aber hier wird von Fischen jenseits der 70er Marke in der Mehrzahl gesprochen, diese konnte ich leider nicht finden!

Und zu dem letzten Teil deines Posting, bitte ich dich meinen letzten Post zu studieren, dann wirst du merken, dass du dich mächtig täuscht!Vielleicht erstmal vorher lesen was geschrieben wurde und dann schreiben..


----------



## randio (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Peter
Das war von mir eigentlich eher allgemein gehalten und nicht als Angriff in deine Richtung zu werten...Das war eher so meine Intension angeln zu gehen. Und das du dich auch über kleinere Zander freust, freut wiederum mich, da du nicht immer den Eindruck erweckst.

Und ob man im Herbst wirklich die größeren fängt, kann und möchte ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## lsski (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo Freunde |kopfkrat

Es ist doch jedem hier hoffentlich klar das die Zander aus dem Rhein mit dem letzten stätigem Hochwasser ihrem Futterfisch folgend ins Rheindelta abgewandert sind.
:m Das belegen die Überdurchschnittlichen Massenfänge unser Holländischen Kollegen.
Der Zander schwimmt den Rhein wieder rauf und die Fänge stellen sich auch so ein #6
Je näher man an der Grenze Angelt, je eher Fängt mann auch.

LG Jeff


----------



## Newbie01 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Newbie
> Bezogen auf die Äußerung , wer ich bin, habe ich drauf hingewiesen. Das  war bis dato das einzige mal, du sprichst hier von immer? Kannst du  diese Behauptung auch belegen? Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, jemals  drauf hingewiesen zu haben... vielleicht hilfst du mir auf die Sprünge





Peter K. schrieb:


> @pk0312
> Wer ich bin fragst du? *Ohne mich gäbe es diesen Thread wohl garnicht.  Ich habe den Zanderfänge 2010 am Rhein Thread eröffnet* und er wurde hier  fortgeführt.





Peter K. schrieb:


> @Newbie
> Guck dir mal meine Fänge im Thread Zanderfänge 2010 am Rhein, *den ich  eröffnet habe*, an und vergleiche diese mal mit den Erbsen aus  Juni-August



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3179459&postcount=2

Bitte schön. Die Fangbilder von Juni suchst du dir aber selbst|supergri


----------



## Peter K. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio

dann kommt es falsch rüber, das nehme ich auch niemanden übel. Über Internetkommunikation, kommt vieles falsch rüber!

Naja allgemein eher nicht, du hast es an mein Posting angeschloßen und es indirekt drauf aufgebaut, aber das nehme ich dir nicht übel

@Newbie

Bitte lese deinen Post nochmal durch

""Bezogen auf die Äußerung, wer ich bin habe ich drauf hingewiesen""

Das war das einzige mal, du sprichst aber von immer

Merkste selber, war net so klug jetzt der Post

Schau dir mal die Seiten 64-70 an, da siehste 70+ Zander


----------



## Newbie01 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

"Net so klug" ist daß du nicht kapierst wie du rüber kommst.|supergri Ich würde mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Peter K. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Da gehen dir wohl die Argumente aus
Wenn jemand im Unrecht ist oder mir was vorwirft, reagiere ich so, das ist mein gutes Recht, schlechter Ablenkversuch..

Ende der Diskussion, das führt zu nichts.


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Ende *der* Diskussion, das führt zu nichts.



Ein Lichtblick am Horizont. #6

Und morgen gehts los. Ob dann bei mir der "Zanderdurchbruch" kommt!? |kopfkrat :q

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Peter K. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@mefohunter

Falls du Fragen hast zu Köder/Technik/Spotsuche, kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken.

Ansonsten Petri und Viel Glück


----------



## Newbie01 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Argumente habe ich genug, aber du bist anscheinend resistent dagegen. 
Die Antwort auf die eigentliche Frage, ob im Juni gut gefangen wurde oder nicht, kann ich mir selbst eindeutig mit "Ja" beantworten, da ich dabei war. Wenn du daß nicht glaubst bzw. nicht richtig lesen kannst und dich krampfhaft an deine Fänge von März klammern musst, ist es dein Problem.

Aber du hast Recht,* hier* führt diese Diskussion zu nichts. #h


----------



## Peter K. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Newbie

Einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass wir beide unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gesammelt haben
Hier kommt vieles falsch rüber, wird missverstanden und fehlinterpretiert!
Z.b. klammer ich mich nicht an den März, sondern an den Herbst, soviel zum Thema richtig lesen.

Der März dieses Jahr war z.b der beste seit Jahren, das wollte ich damit hervorheben.


----------



## Newbie01 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Einverstanden #6   

@Mefohunter: Es liegt an dir wieder ein schönes Foto in den Thread zu bringen. Viel Glück dafür!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> Einverstanden #6
> 
> @Mefohunter: Es liegt an dir wieder ein schönes Foto in den Thread zu bringen. Viel Glück dafür!!!




Wieder?  |kopfkrat :q

Aber vielen Dank für die Wünsche. #6

TL
Rolf   #h


----------



## Acharaigas (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

So, wird mal langsam zeit, dass ich mal ein foto einstelle und zum thread beitrage.

fänge waren seit anfang juni sehr gut, zuletzt aber etwas zäher, nur die größe war eher bescheiden - max 60er

da selten jemand zum fotografieren dabei ist erst jetzt mal ein foto von nem etwas besseren fisch vor ein paar tagen. ein weiterer der gleichen größenordnung hat später noch mal gebissen als ich ein zweites mal los bin.

ein richtig großer, vermutlich zander, ging nach kurzem kontakt verloren. 3, 4 harte stöße (kopfschütteln?) und dann ne rabiate flucht wo er leider ausgeschlitzt ist. wels war es nicht, vielleicht ein hecht. wenn es ein zander war wie ich vermute muss er deutlich ü80 gewesen sein. :-(


----------



## masterpike (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Jungs! 

Morgen gehts bei mir erst wieder los.

@Peter K.

Du hast Recht was den Herbst angeht. Nur waren wirklich einige sehr Gute Fänge Anfang Juni dabei, über die wir und die anderen Fänger uns sehr gefreut haben. Warten wir ab was demnächst so kommt.

Ab Sa bin ich im Zanderparadies. Nein nicht am Rhein sondern 3 Wochen am Visöstern in Schweden. Ich hoffe das der Durchschnitt dort höher ist als hier, bin aber guter Dinge da es bis jetzt jedes Jahr dort einige Außnahmefische gab.

Petri Heil und Gruß

masterpike

catch & release!!!


----------



## otti90 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> Petri Jungs!
> 
> Morgen gehts bei mir erst wieder los.
> 
> ...



3 Wochen???? KRASS, bin ich neidisch ;D, dann schon ma viel spass 

gruß otti


----------



## jason007 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War heute in Wesel am Rhein.

Habe letzte woche ein paar tolle Tips von einem Angel Kollegen bekommen zur Köderführung und Techniken.

Prompt hat es zu 2 Z`tis gereicht.

http://img714.*ih.us/img714/7658/bildervomiphone004.png

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/5862/bildervomiphone005.png




Schwimmen beide wieder !!!

Sehen kleiner aus , als wie sie waren. (Handy Foto)

Nochmals Besten Dank An Matze aus Unna.#6


----------



## otti90 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

in 4 h zu dritt 8 zander, alle so 50cm +- 5 cm, schwimmen natürlich alle wieder ;-)

gruß otti


----------



## Roma (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ all: Petri
@masterpike: viel spaß. schweden ist einfach geil^^

Ich habe nun auch den Weg zum Rhein gefunden und konnte auch promt mit einem Kumpel 7 Zander und 4 Barsche landen. Zudem hatten wir noch 3 Aussteiger, zahlreiche Bisse und einen kleinen Hecht dran, der kurzen Prozess mit dem Fluor Carbon machte (man sagte mir mal im Rhein sind so gut wie keine Hechte...). Alles in allem war es ganz gut für das erste mal Rhein-angeln.

ca.60






die haben wir auf nem stein gefunden





36





40





38





35





69


----------



## masterpike (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri!
Schöne Fische, auch wenn die anderen Pics nicht zu sehen sind! ;-)

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Roma (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

So nun müsste man die Bilder sehen...

60






...





36






40






38


----------



## manolo86 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ roma,
sehr schöne Fische, Petri dazu


----------



## Leondeforce (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja war nen schöner erster Tag am Rhein, hätte anfangs auch nicht gedacht das wir da so ohne Gewässerkenntnisse irgendwas reißen...Aber GoogleEarth machts möglich


----------



## randio (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sauber Jungs, schöne Fische...
Momentan braucht ihr euch keinen Kopf über Gewässerkenntnisse zu machen.
In fast jeder Buhne steht Fisch.


----------



## welsstipper (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

komisch zwischen leverkusen und monheim geht nichts absolut garnichts .... habe am we glaube ich so gut wie jede buhne abgefischt und nicht einen biss gehabt... und nein es ging meinen 3 begleitern eben so also an mir lag es somit sicherlich nicht


----------



## FritzFischer (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hallo zusammen!

hab vor heute abend meinen 2. zander (in 3 jahren rheinangeln) zu fangen. ich weiß bald nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll... versuche dauernd neue stellen, köder brobier neue führungstechniken aus und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. es will einfach nix beissen. 
bin meistens auf diversen buhnen um neuwied, engers und hammerstein unterwegs. wo ich heute abend hinfahre entscheide ich kurzzeitig. 

jetzt hab ich nochmal ne kleine frage. es mir ganz klar das mir hier niemand seine hot-spots verrät, was ich ja auch garnicht wissen will. ich würde nur mal gerne wissen, mit was für gummis, größe und farbe ihr es bei dem wetter heute versuchen würdet. hab vor von ca halb acht bis in die dunkelheit rein zu gehen.

also nochmal: was empfehlt ihr mir für köder? twister? gummifische? wobbler? welche farbe?

danke im vorraus!


----------



## Schlebusch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



welsstipper schrieb:


> komisch zwischen leverkusen und monheim geht nichts absolut garnichts .... habe am we glaube ich so gut wie jede buhne abgefischt und nicht einen biss gehabt... und nein es ging meinen 3 begleitern eben so also an mir lag es somit sicherlich nicht


kann ich bestätigen der pure horror derzeit 
selbst auf friedfisch derzeit null erfolg außer diese kleinen plagegeister diese kesslergrundeln oder wie die heißen :r


----------



## Leondeforce (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Fritz Fischer: Wenn der Rhein bei dir auch so trüb sein sollte, wie es bei uns der Fall war, solltest du es in jedem Fall mit was schockigem probieren  Wenn die Sonne dann noch scheinen sollte, so wie heute, suchste dir was aus wo noch nen paar Glitzerpartikel drin sind und dann sollte das laufen...Wenns schon relativ dunkel sein sollte kannste es auch mal mit flachlaufenden Wobbler dicht an den Steinen probieren ist eigentlich auch immer nen Versuch wert...


----------



## Newbie01 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri den Fängern, schöne Fische! #6

@MasterPike: Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Auswärtsspiel in Schweden. 3 Wochen Angelurlaub, da kann man wirklich neidisch werden


----------



## randio (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern und heute gab es extrem hart erkämpfte 10 Zander.
Wobei ich heute viele Aussteiger hatte, von Zandern die sich den Köder beim "anjiggen" geschnappt haben. Ohne vernünftigen Anhieb, sind die dann halt oft weg...

Heute waren wir aber primär auf Erkundungstour von neuen Buhnen, die trotz brachial fallenden Luftdrucks, Fisch gebracht haben. Zu meinem Leidwesen, hat manolo mich mit seiner neuen Wunderrute ganz schön alt aussehen lassen. |bigeyes

Nun habe ich aber wirklich erstmal die Schnauze voll vom Rhein und Zanderjiggen... #h

P.S. Was wir heute so an toten Fischen gesehen haben, davon hätte ich gerne mal den ein oder anderen an der Rute gehabt... (Wels, Hecht, Barsch, Aal, Karpfen und Döbel)


----------



## otti90 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

es gibt doch noch wunder :-D, ich hab heut 8 zander gefangen , des hät ich vor 2 wochen noch nich für möglich gehalten, allerdings war der größte nur 63 cm... 4 verloren davon 2 bessere und jede menge fehlbisse, haben oft nur in den kopf des gufis gebissen... komisch ;D

gruß otti


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio und manolo


was heißt Wunderrute? Haken sich die Zander jetzt von alleine?|uhoh:


----------



## Anek20dot (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Jungs... #6

Bei mir gab's am WE 5 Stück. Wieder kein Foto, da kein repräsentables Exemplar dabei war.


----------



## siloaffe (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich was auch von 18:00 - 19:30 Namedy in den Buhnen und warte immer noch auf meinen ersten Zander für dieses Jahr


----------



## randio (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@otti
Petri, das ist ja fast wie "von null auf hundert" 

@anekdot
Auch Petri, warst aber schon mal besser... |supergri

@badboy
Heute ja, als hätten die sich selbst gehakt.

@siloaffe
Respekt, dass du immer weiter am Ball bleibst!


----------



## manolo86 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War echt der Hammer heute.
Egal welchen Köder ich dran hatte, haben die Zander drauf gebissen.
Selbst mit nen 20cm langen Hechtgufi habe ich nen Zander rausgeholt. Und das direkt beim 2. Wurf |supergri

Jetzt ist aber erstmal schluss mit angeln, soll ja ziemlich schlechtes wetter sein die nächsten Tage.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moin,
erst mal ein dickes Petri Heil für die Fänge. 

Gestern gab es einen guten 65cm Hecht beim Zanderangeln. 
Habe was rauben gehört und beim 2 Wurf knallte er auf meinen Coltminnow. 
Nun eine kurze Frage, wenn Hechte an einem Zanderspot stehen, verschwinden dann die Zander? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? 

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## masterpike (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Jungs! 

Wir haben uns gestern nicht getraut bei den dunklen Fronten.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## carp_tim (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio
seht ihr oft so viele tote fische bei euch im rhein !??
woran liegt es ??


----------



## randio (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



carp_tim schrieb:


> @randio
> seht ihr oft so viele tote fische bei euch im rhein !??
> woran liegt es ??



Wenn du viel an Buhnen unterwegs bist, siehste halt viel angeschwemmtes...

Einige können an Altersschwäche gestorben sein.
Der Barsch war an die 50cm, der Aal ca. einen Meter und der Karpfen fett wie ein Schwein.
Der Wels wurde wohl gefangen, da alles brauchbare anscheinend mitgenommen wurde. Kann aber auch sein, dass auch der Rest vom Wels angeschwemmt wurde.

Also alles im normalen Rahmen...
Keine Umweltprobleme, keine riesen Kormorane oder ach so böse osteuropäische Angler.


----------



## omnimc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Randio kann sein das der Rest vom Wels angeschwemmt wurde? Was willst du damit ausdrücken?


----------



## randio (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das er z.B. durch eine Schiffsschraube geteilt wurde und der Kadaver somit von irgendwo dort angeschwemmt wurde.


----------



## omnimc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

aha schlecht geschrieben ,ich dachte der wels hat die anderen fische im schlepptau gehabt.


----------



## carp_tim (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bei uns an der oder siehT man nie sowas |wavey:


----------



## omnimc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



carp_tim schrieb:


> bei uns an der oder siehT man nie sowas |wavey:


 
och tote barben habe ich wärend der laichzeit genügent sehen können. dies hatte scheinbar aber zum großen teil natürliche gründe.
wären es keine fische hätte ich tot gebu....t getippt.
vermutlich lag es aber doch eher am laichen, und die wo ich sehen konnte waren meist alle um die 60cm.


----------



## carp_tim (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bei euch geht ja was ab am rhein  !?


----------



## omnimc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



carp_tim schrieb:


> bei euch geht ja was ab am rhein !?


 
siehste ma nich nur wasserfarb geht ab
würde gerne mal so ein regelmässiges grundel sterben erleben.aber wenn dies der fall wäre würde glaub auch andere tierchen und fischarten da runter leiden.


----------



## carp_tim (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

warum willst du ein gründel sterben erleben|bigeyes


----------



## omnimc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

die schmecken mir nicht


----------



## omnimc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

sach bloß du kennst die nüscht


----------



## carp_tim (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ohh man|kopfkrat
deswegen müssen sie doch nicht sterben, nur weil du sie nicht essen magst !


----------



## omnimc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



carp_tim schrieb:


> ohh man|kopfkrat
> deswegen müssen sie doch nicht sterben, nur weil du sie nicht essen magst !


 
das ist ne plage#q man man,kein vernünftiges angeln mehr.
vorteil du bist so gut wie nie schneider.


----------



## siloaffe (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey Omnimc|wavey: 

Lass die Grundel mal schön.... 

Ich hab da so nen Verdacht (Ou Ha Jetzt gib ed Haue für mich) das sich durch die Grundel die Zander und Waller (Nestbewacher) in den den nächsten Jahren extrem vermehren da sie nen nahezu endlosen Futtervorrat haben.:m 

Beim Hecht bin ich mir da nicht so sicher#c da ihm das nest ausgeräumt wird 

Die wirklich leidtragenden werden Brassen, Plötze, etc. sein da deren Laich die leichteste Beute ist.......|kopfkrat 

Wir werden sehn........ 
(sprach der Blinde:g) 

LG Markus#h


----------



## M4rius93 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Merke:

in ein paar Jahren gibt es da nur noch Grundeln, Wallis und Zander....|bigeyes


----------



## siloaffe (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Doppelt


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@siloaffe: Denke ich auch. Die 2 Zander die ich entnommen habe waren immer mit Grundeln voll gestopft. Der eine hatte 3 Grundeln im Magen und wollte noch einen 6" Shad fressen.


----------



## siloaffe (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Merke:
> 
> in ein paar Jahren gibt es da nur noch Grundeln, Wallis und Zander....|bigeyes




Hey Marius|wavey: 

Leider geht bdie Tendenz mMn in diese Richtung#q

LG Markus


----------



## omnimc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Doppelt


 
immer einer mehr als du!
nee stimmt aber es wird auch schwerer fische zu fangen die satt sind.was du ja mit deinen schneidertagen bestätigen kannst.
balzer hat aber darauf schon reakiert und grundeln aus gummi im programm.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@masterpike: ich habe mich gestern an den rhein getraut! als ich allerdings wieder im auto saß, ging draußen die welt unter 
konnte 7 zander fangen, wobei die größe zu wünschen übrig ließ! nur einer hat die 60cm geknackt...


----------



## Leondeforce (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Roma und meine Wenigkeit hatten gestern auch noch kurz überlegt, ob wir nochmal zum Rhein fahren haben uns dann aber dagegen entschieden und sind zu unserem Vereinsgewässer gefahren was auch prommt mit einem Schneidertag belohnt wurde -.-

Daher Petri zu den schönen Zandern!


----------



## randio (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Habe mich von manolo zum zweistündigen Feierabendangeln überreden lassen...
Schade das ich nicht länger konnte.
http://img42.*ih.us/img42/14/78548321.jpg
http://img221.*ih.us/img221/3341/86166101.jpg
http://img843.*ih.us/img843/4248/78689631.jpg
http://img10.*ih.us/img10/9234/26091938.jpg


----------



## manolo86 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio
Na siehste, hat sich doch gelohnt. Gut dass du noch auf mich gehört hast.|bigeyes

Du weißt doch: "Nur wer am Wasser ist kann auch Fische fangen" #6


----------



## schnute82 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio: tolle Fische!


----------



## jannickb (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

super schöne fische!!


----------



## otti90 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri! bei uns gabs heut nur 2 kindergartenzander


----------



## Besorger (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri


----------



## Leondeforce (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri klasse Fische!


----------



## Klotczek (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri...
Kann´s nicht erkennen, auf was haben die denn gebissen. ;+


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wenn's Wetter (Regen und Wind) zuläst, geht's morgen mit Mefohunter 84+ auch mal zum Niederrhein. Wer noch intresse hat und mitfahren möchte, kann sich ja noch bei mir melden.


----------



## randio (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Auf diverse Gummis (Gufis, Worms, Craws, Creatures um es zu veramerikanisieren). ;-)
Momentan ist es echt egal was du an den haken hängst.
Irgendwas beisst schon. ;-) 
Oft gehen fast alle Fische auf verschiedene Köder.
Gestern waren wir an einer ganz anderen Ecke als sonst und das Wasser war glasklar. 
(Kann man auch auf den Bildern teils erkennen)
Aber auch die Farben scheinen den Räubern wurscht zu sein.

Ergo, die Fische beißen überall und nicht nur Richtung Holland!!!


----------



## Alleskönner (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

70er Zander 2,5kg auf ner Grundel gefangen wie die letzten 6 Zander auch|supergri







Nur auf Kunstköder wollen se momentan absolut nicht;+


----------



## Koalano1 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri in die Runde!
Ich war heute auch ne Runde mit dem Pk am Rhein unterwegs

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/5577/img0496ho.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/2273/img0492u.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img856.*ih.us/img856/2189/img0506v.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Tschöööööö


----------



## randio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern gabs mal wieder satt zweistellig...

Leider gabs kurz vor Schluss, dann doch noch was zu bemängeln.
Mit dem "fast" letzten Wurf ist mir ein sehr großer Zander ausgestiegen.
Der wäre dieses Jahr wohl mein bisher größter gewesen  

http://img585.*ih.us/img585/3342/zan2.jpg
http://img64.*ih.us/img64/6784/zan1.jpg
http://img838.*ih.us/img838/1817/zan3.jpg


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri! war am montag mit LarsS unterwegs , es gab 5-6 schniepel und auch bei mir gabs nen fetten aussteiger.


----------



## carp_tim (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio 
auf wie groß schätzt du ihn ???


----------



## HeinrichXI (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo,
vergeblich versuche ich seit ein paar Jahren den Zandern nachzustellen. Ein wenig Geld habe ich nun gespart und wollte ein Guiding machen. Ich will aber nicht, das Geld in den Sand setzen.  
Kennt jemand von euch diese Seite oder hat da schon mal jemand ein Guiding gemacht?

http://www.raubfischfreund.de/site/zanderguiding.html

 Nur der Duisburger Hafen wär für mich interessant.
Viele Grüße


----------



## -Andy- (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



HeinrichXI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vergeblich versuche ich seit ein paar Jahren den Zandern nachzustellen. Ein wenig Geld habe ich nun gespart und wollte ein Guiding machen. Ich will aber nicht, das Geld in den Sand setzen.
> Kennt jemand von euch diese Seite oder hat da schon mal jemand ein Guiding gemacht?
> 
> ...




Hey, 

ja die Webseite und den Betreiber kenne ich, wenn auch nicht persönlich aber aus anderen Foren ist er mir bekannt. 

Also ohne hier David dem Betreiber der Webseite etwas schlechtes zu wollen behaupte ich mal, das Geld kannst Du besser sparen und in z.B. neues Tackle investieren. Möchte hier keinesfalls David's Kentnisse und Erfolge bzw. Guides in Frage stellen oder ihm das Geschäft versauen aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es genug Leute mit ähnlichen Kentnissen gibt, die dich kostenlos mal mit ans Wasser nehmen um Dir die diversen Techniken etc. zu erklären. 

Spinnfischen im Rhein auf Zander ist wenn man einmal den Dreh raus hat, eigentlich recht einfach und da es ganz bestimmt auch in deiner Nähe hifsbereite Leute bzw. Spinnfischer gibt die dich kostenlos mal mit ans Wasser nehmen um Dir alles nötige zu zeigen, bedarf es somit meiner Meinung nach keinem Guiding für 120€ um erfolgreich Zander im Rhein zu fangen.

Gruss Andy


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio: Petri zur Zanderstrecke


----------



## Oliver03 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



-Andy- schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ja die Webseite und den Betreiber kenne ich, wenn auch nicht persönlich aber aus anderen Foren ist er mir bekannt.
> 
> ...




good posting zum Guiding am Rhein allgemein!


Es ist interessant, dass er bei seinem ersten post hier im Forum direkt einen "Werbelink" einfügt in einem Thread der potentielle Kunden anspricht! Ist aber wohl eher ein Problem der Betreiber und Admins des Forums als meines...


----------



## HeinrichXI (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Link hin oder her. Ich habe euch sachlich um eure Meinung gefragt.Danke ... für dein Angebot.#6

Wenn ich mir die Bilder auf der Seite ansehe, ist badboy 199 zu sehen, der hier auch schon ordendlich gefangen hat, nachdurchlesen der ganzen Beiträge versteht er seine sache sehr gut.Dann wäre das Geld vielleicht nicht umsonst. Siehe...





badboy199 schrieb:


> Hatte heute 2 Kunden Wir konnten 7 schniepel Zander zusammen angeln.Für Duisburger raum kein schlechtes ergebniss.


Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage: Geld investieren und Guiding buchen oder Tipps befolgen und allein mein glück versuchen.


----------



## pk0312 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moin Leute muss noch nen Nachtrag Posten zwar kein Zetti aber ein schöner 92 cm Beifang |supergri|supergri aus dem Gevatter Rhein







Und Zurück mit Ihr.....


----------



## Peter K. (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Heinrich

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an.

Kauf dir lieber ordentliches Tackle und informiere dich per Internet zwecks Stellen etc...es ist im Grunde genommen sehr simpel. Such dir gute Strukturen per G.Earth sprich Hafeneinfahrten und Mündungen und versuche dort dein Glück. 

Bei weiteren Fragen haste das Forum als Ansprechpartner


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

also ich machs für nen 60er:g


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wow PK!!!! Klasse Nachtrag!!!  Dickes Petri zur schönen Hechtdame!!!!#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

dickes petri#6


----------



## Acharaigas (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@pk

wunderschöner fisch und vielen dank fürs releasen!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nun ja. Gut Ding will Weile haben. 
Soll heißen:
Erster Fangerfolg im Rhein. |supergri

Sonntag den 17.07. hat es endlich geklappt.
War mit einem Boardi, den ich seit gut 11 Monate kenne, unterwegs.
Fangort war nördlich von Xanten.
1. Buhne Alfred einen lütten Zander und ich einen 32-er Barsch und einen Brassen von knapp 1 kg. Dieser hing an einem abgerissenen Vorfach mit Futterkorb. Ok. Guter Einstand. 2. Buhne.... nichts. 3. Buhne nach 10 Minuten einen Tock in meiner Rute. Genau an der Strömungskante etwa 30 m entfernt. Anhieb. Sitzt. |supergri
Kurz darauf kann ich einen 62-er Zetti landen. Endlich. Der Bann ist gebrochen. :m  Erst mal setzen und genießen. Dann den nächsten Wurf in die Mitte der Buhne. Und wieder einen Biß. Jep, der Anhieb sitzt. Der gelandete Zetti hat genau 57 cm. So soll`s sein. Dabei wollen wir es auch belassen und treten wohlgemuht den Rückweg an.

TL
Rolf   #h


----------



## -Andy- (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



HeinrichXI schrieb:


> Link hin oder her. Ich habe euch sachlich um eure Meinung gefragt.Danke ... für dein Angebot.#6
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Bilder auf der Seite ansehe, ist badboy 199 zu sehen, der hier auch schon ordendlich gefangen hat, nachdurchlesen der ganzen Beiträge versteht er seine sache sehr gut.Dann wäre das Geld vielleicht nicht umsonst. Siehe...
> Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage: Geld investieren und Guiding buchen oder Tipps befolgen und allein mein glück versuchen.




Ich kenne Alex (badboy199) und war auch schon mit ihm zusammen am Wasser unterwegs  am Rhein auf Zander und in Holland auf Wolfsbarsch (jedoch kostenlos und  in beidseitigem Interesse  ). Alex hat sicher recht gute Kentnisse was das Spinnfischen auf Zander und Co angeht und fischt auch recht erfolgreich, dennoch bleibe ich dabei und halte 120€ für ein Zanderguiding für nicht nötig. Wie gesagt möchte weder Alex noch David die Kunden ausreden aber es gibt wie bereits geschrieben auch andere Leute am Wasser die über gleiche Kenntnisse verfügen und diese einem Einsteiger sicherlich kostenlos anbieten. Alles nötige an Information zum Thema Zanderangeln solltest Du im übrigen auch hier im Board finden und das, man glaubt es kaum, völlig kostenlos! ;o) 


_Also mein Fazit... _
120€ für ein Zanderguiding am Rhein (zu fuss vom Ufer aus) ist meiner Meinung nach egal bei wem eher als eine sehr freundliche Spende zu betrachten, als das es für mich eine sinnvolle Investition darstellt. 


Gruss Andy


----------



## -Andy- (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> also ich machs für nen 60er:g



_Das wäre dann unlauterer Wettbewerb_ !! :m#6


Gruss Andy


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Erstmal Petri Heil in die Runde, super Fische.

So 2 Bilder von letzter Woche. 
Ein kleiner Zander auf einen Coltminnow 80 





und ein 55cm Hecht, im Schwanz gehakt und ich dachte ich hätte wer weiss was an meiner Rute, so wie der abgegangen ist.


----------



## stefannn87 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Alter, ein guter Hecht am Schwanz bei Nacht haken ist wohl das krankeste ever! Da bekommt man doch sonst welche Bedenken welcher Megafisch da gebissen hat:m


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jap, und der hat bei der ersten Flucht 6-7m von der fast geschlossenen Bremse genommen. War echt geil und ich freue mich total was ich da an der Rute habe und dann kommt ein 55er Hecht......:c:c:c


----------



## DerHajo (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo zusammen

Bin quasi neuling was das zandernageln an geht, geht demnächst mal jemand ne runde auf zander angeln in der nähe von krefeld ode rin krefeld wenn ja würde ich mich freuen wenn ich mitkommen könnte einfach bescheid sagen hier oder per pm

Lg Michele


----------



## marant (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hat mal jemand mit kleinen Rapfen auf Zander geangelt?
Funktioniert das?
Bei uns gibt es jede Menge kleiner Rapfen. Also wäre eine Köderfischbeschaffung ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## iltis05 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Na klar geht das,je schlanker der köder umso besser.Es gehn sogar die grundeln,hab am Dienstag auch einen 60ziger Zetti mit 2 GRundeln im Bauch.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## marant (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Klasse!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Werde auf jeden Fall über Erfolg bzw. Nichterfolg berichten.


----------



## Eilenburger (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

In vielen Bundesländern hat der Rapfen ja ein Mindestmaß aus dem Grund werden sicher nicht viele damit Erfahrung haben!


----------



## Acharaigas (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

komm soeben vom wasser und anscheinend behagt der wasserstand den fischen. 
und so endlich die ersten erfolge mit der baitcaster. |supergri

nach den ersten 5 würfen der erste fischkontakt. mein erster baitcaster-fisch war gleichzeitig mein erster Barsch auf Wobbler im dunkeln. danach nichts mehr. schöne abwechslung am rhein, leider viel zu selten, besonders ü30.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=167207&d=1311468395






einen spot weiter erster wurf biss. ein ü50 Zander. danach wieder ruhe.





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=167208&d=1311468395

weiteren spot weiter wieder ein Zander, der sich jedoch sofort verabschiedete.

dann nach nem weilchen ruhe schlag in die rute und sofort eine rabiate flucht an der oberfläche. :m das sah schon geil aus. sofort war klar - rapfen. drill war echt brutal, da der kerl den Wobbler am rücken hängen hatte. |bigeyes  so müßten sie immer fighten, dann würde ich auch öfter gezielt auf die  raubcypriniden gehen. hatte zwar "nur" 63 cm, aber hat nen klasse drill  am feinen gerät abgegeben. 

besonders amüsant da bountyhunter ja diese woche nen hecht auf die selbe weise gefangen hat. er wird gut nachvollziehen können wie krass der rapfen abging.







kurze zeit später fing es an zu regnen und dann hab ich die lust daran verloren über die steine zu rutschen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tolles Erlebnis und wirklich gute Bilder. #6

Petri Heil! #6

Ach ja, jung müßte man sein..... |rolleyes

Nachts über die glitschigen Steine. |rolleyes

Aber der Erfolg gibt dir ja recht. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> besonders amüsant da bountyhunter ja diese woche nen hecht auf die selbe weise gefangen hat. er wird gut nachvollziehen können wie krass der rapfen abging.



Ja das kann ich, man denkt nach der ersten Flucht, Hammer was hab ich jetzt dran und dann kommt so ein kleiner Hecht. 

Petri Heil, schöne Fische!!!


----------



## Roma (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an Acharaigas und Bountyhunter. 
Ich hoffe ihr wollt damit keinen neuen Trend setzten .

Ich war vorgestern auch mal am Rhein bei dem ****wetter. Die Köderführung war alles andere als leicht, aber ich konnte zusammen mit nem Kumpel immerhin noch 3 Zander landen.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri in die Runde! #6

Fuxxx84 und ich waren samstag los. an eine normale köderführung war bei dem wind allerdings nicht zu denken!!! an einigen stellen war das fischen unmöglich...
gefangen haben wir nur zwei "standardzander" und einen knapp 40er barsch 

außerdem gabs noch eine quergehakte grundel, die mir leider keinen spektakulären drill lieferte :q

http://img543.*ih.us/img543/7692/rhein.jpg

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/83/rhein2.jpg


----------



## randio (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Auch mal was anderes, neben den ganzen halbstarken Zandern...

Das Maul sah etwas deformiert aus, da war ein Geschwülst.
Sie hatte auch eine recht große "ältere" Verletzung auf der anderen Seite, 
ABER der Drill, war DER HAMMER!!!

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/3880/b80e.jpg


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

das ist doch mal eine hausmarke von barbe beim raubfischangeln!!!
DICKES PETRI!!!!! #6


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Roma schrieb:


> Petri an Acharaigas und Bountyhunter.
> Ich hoffe ihr wollt damit keinen neuen Trend setzten .
> 
> Ich war vorgestern auch mal am Rhein bei dem ****wetter. Die Köderführung war alles andere als leicht, aber ich konnte zusammen mit nem Kumpel immerhin noch 3 Zander landen.



Klar|supergri|supergri|supergri, nächste Zielfisch wäre Wels. 
Habe so an die 2m gedacht. |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri Wer macht mit? 

Petri Heil zum Barsch und zur Barbe


----------



## Believer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger, der Wind war echt zum übergeben:q
Wir haben aber trotzdem am Samstag noch was zum Landgang überreden können.
Ich hatte irgendwie nur den Kindergarten an meinen Ködern obwohl die schon 13cm hatten.
Anbei mal ein Vergleichsfoto Köder/Zander, das musste einfach sein :q und hoffe das wird nicht zur Normalität#q


----------



## Leondeforce (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Beliver: Roma und ich haben mit genau dem selben Köder gefischt und auch gefangen  

Gleich gibts nen Revival gucken, ob mal was besseres hängen bleibt. heute sieht das mit dem Wind ja mal ganz passabel aus, dass konnte man vom letzten Samstag in der Tat nicht behaupten^^


----------



## Acharaigas (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Klar|supergri|supergri|supergri, nächste Zielfisch wäre Wels.
> Habe so an die 2m gedacht. |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri Wer macht mit?
> 
> Petri Heil zum Barsch und zur Barbe




ich stell mir das grad an gerät vor, dass den fisch auch aushalten würde.

|bigeyes

fxxx, wär das mal ein brutaler drill. 


@mefohunter

vielen dank fürs kompliment wegen den bildern. hoffe in zukunft mehr präsentieren zu können und auch öfters mal nicht allein unterwegs zu sein. kumpel hat ne spiegelreflex, gelle david... ;-)... DIE muss mit. +träum+
bezüglich nachts und glitschige steine... ich bin steinbock, das muss gehen. ^^

@raubfischfreak, believer & randio

petri zu den fängen. besonders der barsch und die barbe. very nice. freut mich immer zu sehen, wenn releaser gut fangen! #6


----------



## SteinbitIII (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

....eigentlich steht doch immer der Fisch im Vordergrund...



http://img14.*ih.us/img14/5977/hauke3.jpg


----------



## Acharaigas (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute wars etwas zäh. vorsichtige anstubser auf distanz, die sich nicht verwerten ließen und möchtegernzander in ufernähe. auf foto hab ich verzichtet und ihn sich von selbst vom haken schütteln lassen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich war gestern zum ersten mal am Rhein zum Zander angeln. Und siehe da... gleich einen erwischt! *freu* Allerdings knapp unter Maß, desshalb gleich im Wasser wieder abgehakt und auf Foto verzichtet!


----------



## Roma (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Stoney: Petri zum ersten Rheinzander

Ich war gestern mit nem Kumpel am Rhein. Lief nicht sooo super, konnten aber immerhin 2 Zander und 1 Barsch überlisten. Die Zander waren um die 50cm der Barsch 35cm.


----------



## otti90 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich fische die selben köder , habt ihr die in recklinghausen gekauft oder habt ihr die im internet bestellt? die werden ja leider nicht mehr hergestellt hab ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## Roma (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@otti90:
Der Köder ist einfach genial. Fängt so ziehmlich überall und fängt gut ;-). Der Angelhändler aus RE-Süd hat die durch mich :-D. Ich hab den solange damit genervt bis er die bestellt hat und nun werden die, wie du schon sagtest, leider nicht mehr produziert. Wir haben uns damit mehr als reichlich eingekauft, sodass wir auch mal ruhigen Gewissens einige davon versenken können. Gruß


----------



## otti90 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Roma schrieb:


> @otti90:
> Der Köder ist einfach genial. Fängt so ziehmlich überall und fängt gut ;-). Der Angelhändler aus RE-Süd hat die durch mich :-D. Ich hab den solange damit genervt bis er die bestellt hat und nun werden die, wie du schon sagtest, leider nicht mehr produziert. Wir haben uns damit mehr als reichlich eingekauft, sodass wir auch mal ruhigen Gewissens einige davon versenken können. Gruß



Jaja der Andre ;D, ja ich hab mir auch 30 davon geholt , die sind echt der hammer


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

war am montag mit LarsS unterwegs . ergebniss 3 Zander davon 2 mini und ein knapp 70er. foto vom grösseren hat Lars , wird aber nachgereicht!


----------



## discobarsch (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hier noch ein nachtrag vom freitag.
hatten zu zweit 7 zander und einen barsch.
die zander waren alle so 45-55cm.
mussten mittags das fischen leider einstellen weil es einfach zu windig wurde!

gruss


----------



## pk0312 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern gingsdas erste mal mit Randio zum Rhein und die Zettis waren echt Zickig insgesamt gabs 6 Stachelritter ,1 Brasse und 2 Grundeln


----------



## randio (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wir kamen am Ende auf 7 Zettis.
Wobei der eine eher Richtung helle Grundel tendierte. 

Unsere Bissausbeute war auch nicht wirklich der Burner.
Aber oft war halt nur der Schwanz angeknabbert, oder der Teller hat gleich gänzlich gefehlt. 
Da lobe ich mir die Brasse, volley genommen das Ding!

Viel wichtiger war aber pk´s selbstlose Rettungstat unter Einsatz seines Lebens, um einen völlig verblödeten Zander zu Retten.


----------



## walhaken (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wie sieht es im rhein oder in der lahn mit köfi aus denn bin vom 1-8.8 in lahnstein


----------



## marant (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Im Rhein kannste massig kleine Rapfen fischen!


----------



## walhaken (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

sorry falsch formuliert lohnt es sich da mit köfis zu angeln


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

und gleich mal nachgelegt! am dienstag gabs den ersten maßigen zander aus m rhein! bzw. gleich 2... ;-)
60 und 61 cm!


----------



## marant (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ wlhaken

Klar lohnt es sich mit Köfis zu fischen.
Einen toten Köfi an der Pose knapp über Grund bringt fast immer was.


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ihr könnt bei euch im rhein mit pose über grund fischen? 
ich müsst bei uns alle 2 sekunden neu auswerfen... ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Morgen gehts von Düsseldorf zum Niederrhein, wer lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich ja (per PN) melden.


----------



## Acharaigas (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger war aber pk´s selbstlose Rettungstat unter Einsatz seines Lebens, um einen völlig verblödeten Zander zu Retten.



more infos please! |supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Morgen gehts von Düsseldorf zum Niederrhein, wer lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich ja (per PN) melden.



Bei mir geht`s leider nicht, aber ab nächste Woche bin ich dann wieder für 3 Wochen (incl. Wochenenden) in D`dorf. Und dann kann`s wieder los gehen! :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## pk0312 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> more infos please! |supergri


 

Nun ja das Doofe Vich |supergri is nach dem releasen schön kopf voran zwischen die Steine in der Buhne und zwar so weit das nur noch ein stück vom schwanz rausschaute und da ich ihn nicht elendig verrecken lassen wollte hab ich die stiefel ausgezogen und bin rein in den Rhein und hab ihn wieder raus gezogen leider hat es dem guten in dem Loch wohl so gut gefallen das er direkt wieder rein ist also nochmal der gleiche driss und schön weit von der buhne wieder rein geworfen.

P.S. ich hoffe da lagen keine Steine #q#q#q


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gestern 5 Zander. Fotos folgen


----------



## dodo12 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich war gestern zum 1. Mal am Rhein mit Julian (Koalana) und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt. Ich habe 4 gefangen und Julian 3, dazu kamen aber noch etliche Fehlbisse und Aussteiger bei Julian.  Der Rhein hat sich also beim ersten Besuch von seiner Guten Seite gezeigt. Bilder kommen noch noch von Julian oder mir!  

Grüße, 
Dominik


----------



## Acharaigas (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



pk0312 schrieb:


> Nun ja das Doofe Vich |supergri is nach dem releasen schön kopf voran zwischen die Steine in der Buhne und zwar so weit das nur noch ein stück vom schwanz rausschaute und da ich ihn nicht elendig verrecken lassen wollte hab ich die stiefel ausgezogen und bin rein in den Rhein und hab ihn wieder raus gezogen leider hat es dem guten in dem Loch wohl so gut gefallen das er direkt wieder rein ist also nochmal der gleiche driss und schön weit von der buhne wieder rein geworfen.
> 
> P.S. ich hoffe da lagen keine Steine #q#q#q



rofl... da wäre ich gern dabei gewesen. sowas gibt immer lustige bilder. |supergri

kenn ich aber von den zettis. die können das echt gut. bisher hatte ich immer glück, dass ich die vom ufer aus greifen konnte und es dann klappte.


----------



## Jule_88 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moin Rheinangler,

ich wollte demnächst anfangen am Rhein auf Zander zu fischen.

Und da es n gute Stunde Fahrt ist wollte ich wissen mit was für Köpfe ihr fischt, sprich gewicht? Denn ich wollte nicht mit falschen Tackle los fahren |supergri

Gruß Julian


----------



## Roma (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Jule_88 schrieb:


> Moin Rheinangler,
> 
> ich wollte demnächst anfangen am Rhein auf Zander zu fischen.
> 
> ...



Hi Julian, 
nimm dir mal 14, 17 oder 18 und 21 gramm Köpfe mit. Ich war letzte Woche am Rhein und da haben 14 und teils 17 gramm Köpfe völlig ausgereicht. 

Gruß


----------



## Gufiwerfer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Muss Sonntag auch mal wieder zum rhein,von morgens bis abends mal ne extremschicht einlegen


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Muss Sonntag auch mal wieder zum rhein,von morgens bis abends mal ne extremschicht einlegen


 
bis wann willste denn los? weil um 17uhr kommt fußball|supergri


----------



## Gufiwerfer (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

muss um 20Uhr am Movie Park sein,Kids abholen,fussball wird auch auf wdr2 im radio übertragen,oder fährst selber


----------



## DHausW (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

huhu! also ich war gestern abend mit gufi am rhein!!!! aber ausser zwei barsche von ca 30 habe ich mal wieder ins leere geschaut irgendwie wollen die zander nicht!!!!!!naja der eine barsch hatte mein gummi im maul und 2 x  brutfisch ! im moment machen die nur maul auf und sind satt!lach


----------



## randio (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern zum "Feierabendangeln" lief es wieder ganz gut...

Direkt an unserem ersten Spot angekommen, standen da schon zwei mit Spinne und zusätzlichen Grundruten. Kurz gegrüßt und das Leid klagen lassen, dass es bei den Jungs nach ner Stunde noch keinen Zupfer gab...

Also, Rute raus und mit den ersten 5 Würfen, 3 Zander gefangen und nen Fehlbiss verzeichnet. Dann gabs noch einen nach weiteren 10 Minuten. Spot 1 CHECK :g

Und ab zur nächsten Buhne...Die haben ganz schön bedröppelt geguckt. Ich war keine 10m weg, standen die zu dritt auf dem Platz. #6

Am Ende hat es zu 9 Zandern gereicht.
Das Primär-ziel war "eigentlich" ein paar mit Wobbler zu fangen und das hat auch gut geklappt...

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/8838/71093201.jpg


----------



## DHausW (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ja dann mal PETRI !!!!!

irgendwas mache ich verkehrt! lach ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh#q





randio schrieb:


> Gestern zum "Feierabendangeln" lief es wieder ganz gut...
> 
> Direkt an unserem ersten Spot angekommen, standen da schon zwei mit Spinne und zusätzlichen Grundruten. Kurz gegrüßt und das Leid klagen lassen, dass es bei den Jungs nach ner Stunde noch keinen Zupfer gab...
> 
> ...


----------



## sven_sid (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tach zusammen was benutzt ihr den momentan am rhein für eine köder größe???

gruß sven


----------



## DHausW (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich im moment 7-9cm gufis!!!!!!sonst elf und drüber! 





sven_sid schrieb:


> tach zusammen was benutzt ihr den momentan am rhein für eine köder größe???
> 
> gruß sven


----------



## pk0312 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Randio das gleiche hatte ich gestern auch am ersten spot sitz ein Vater mit 2 so Dröppkes in der buhne beim 1. Wurf gabs direkt ne fette Brasse 2. Wurf 50er Zetti 3. Wurf Biss versemmelt 4. Wurf 35er Zetti und schon hatte ich Pappi mit beiden Kids neben mir stehen mit der Spinne (grundruten natürlich auch noch drin also gesamt 5 Ruten |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat) und die beiden Kids haben erstmal gepflegt über meine Schnur geworfen bei jedem Wurf !!!! also hab ich den Vater mal angesprochen ob er meint das man so neue gute anglerfreundschaften schliesst , Dazu hab ich dann den Spruch geerntet das dies SEINE Buhne sei da er ja zuerst da gewesen ist #q#q#q 

Bin dann mal der konfrontation aus dem weg gegangen und mir " meine Eigene Buhne" gesucht insgesamt gabs gestern 11 Zettis , 1 Brasse und diesmal 2 Grundeln


----------



## Peter K. (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an die Fänger.

Bei uns gab es gestern 11 Fische, wobei nur zwei wirklich "fotoreif" waren.


----------



## Klotczek (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri. 
Angelt Ihr im selben Rhein wie ich?
Heute wieder nur Material versenkt, aber nix raus geholt. #c


----------



## DHausW (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

der meinung bin ich auch! materialschlacht! einen sandra nach dem anderen egal ob 18 gramm oder 22gramm !!!!!!gestern abend waren es locker 8stk!!!! und nochmals zu erwähnen angel nicht erst seid gestern gestern mit gufis und habe schon viel mit gefangen!!!! woran liegt es?????kein fisch 




Klotczek schrieb:


> Petri.
> Angelt Ihr im selben Rhein wie ich?
> Heute wieder nur Material versenkt, aber nix raus geholt. #c


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



pupsi123 schrieb:


> der meinung bin ich auch! materialschlacht! einen sandra nach dem anderen egal ob 18 gramm oder 22gramm !!!!!!gestern abend waren es locker 8stk!!!! und nochmals zu erwähnen angel nicht erst seid gestern gestern mit gufis und habe schon viel mit gefangen!!!! woran liegt es?????kein fisch



Da Du aus Wuppertal kommst, vermute ich Du fischst in Düsseldorf/Neuss. Dort muß Du schon sehr aufpassen, an manchen Stellen liegt soviel Wohlstandsmüll im Wasser das fast jeder Wurf an diesen Stellen zu Abriß führen wird.

Beim diesjährigen Niedrigwasser habe ich mir viele Stellen angeschaut, an einer Stelle lagen sage und schreibe 5 Einkaufswagen. Dort zu angeln kann sehr teuer werden.


----------



## DHausW (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da Du aus Wuppertal kommst, vermute ich Du fischst in Düsseldorf/Neuss. Dort muß Du schon sehr aufpassen, an manchen Stellen liegt soviel Wohlstandsmüll im Wasser das fast jeder Wurf an diesen Stellen zu Abriß führen wird.
> 
> Bein diesjährigen Niedrigwasser habe ich mir viele Stellen angeschaut, an einer Stelle lagen sage und schreibe 5 Einkaufswagen. Dort zu angeln kann sehr teuer werden.



ja du hast recht! selbst mofas am arsch der weltz habe ich dort gesehen!!!!! lach ich werde wohl malö aufwärts suchen richtung benrath oder himmelgeist! malo schauen angel sonst unterhalb lausward wobei es da geht im gegensatz zu grimmlinghausen (yachthafen <<<< da ist richtig übel wie ich gestern merkte!!!!!!


----------



## Gufiwerfer (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War heute auch mal los,lief etwas schleppend,konnte 2 knapp 60er fangen und eine  lebensmüde grundel....



@ Masterpike kann es sein das du heute unterwegs warst,alleine??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Masterpike ist in Schweden und drillt meter Hechte.


----------



## Roma (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri in die Runde!

Ich war heute mal etwas später unterwegs und es lief ganz ok...Haben einige gute Bisse gehabt und zwei gute Zander verloren #q.....
Immerhin gabs dann am Ende 4 Zander und 2 Barsche


----------



## pk0312 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Masterpike ist in Schweden und drillt meter Hechte.


 
Stimmt und zwar überwiegend mit meinem neuen Köder den er mal testen sollte |supergri|supergri|supergri

aber soweit ich weiss hats zum meter noch nicht gereicht viele hechte bis 90 cm und viele Zettis bis knapp 75cm und 1 grossen mit 86cm


----------



## Gufiwerfer (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Werde morgen nach der Arbeit nochmal zum Rhein,jemand Lust?


----------



## Marrec83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Werde morgen nach der Arbeit nochmal zum Rhein,jemand Lust?


 
Sehr gern ! Wo denn ?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## DHausW (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wenn meine gummis morgen kommen hätte ick auch bock aber das weiß ich erst mittags!!!!!!!!!!!!sagt mir wann und wo treffen aber versprechen kann ich es net!






Marrec83 schrieb:


> Sehr gern ! Wo denn ?
> 
> Gruß
> Marco


----------



## randio (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

pk und ich waren auch nochmal ne Runde unterwegs...
Unsere "Zanderchen" waren es nicht wert abgelichtet zu werden.
Einen richtig guten hat pk vor seinen Füßen verloren und ein "besserer"  ist mir auch noch ausgestiegen. Das Highlight war ein fetter, massiver  Aland! 
Dazu kamen noch zwei schöne Barsche, eine wilde Grundel (habe den Biss  auf 20m in der Rute gemerkt) und pk´s Mutanten-Brasse. 

Es war aber richtig schwierig und die Bedingungen mit Hitze, strahlender  Sonne und glasklarem Wasser, "vermeintlich" nicht optimal...

Das Bild vom Aland wird nachgereicht.


----------



## schnute82 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

ist irgendjemand von Euch im Großraum Köln unterwegs?? Würde gerne mal mit jemandem zusammen losziehen, der mir ein paar Tips und Tricks zum Zanderangeln, insbesondere mit Kunstködern, geben kann.

Bin nämlich langsam am verzweifeln... hab schon mein gesamtes Ködersortiment durch und bislang bei mindestens 10 Anläufen an unterschiedlichsten Plätzen nur einen untermassigen Zander gefangen - sonst nix....|kopfkrat

Würde mich freuen. |supergri


----------



## Gufiwerfer (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> pk und ich waren auch nochmal ne Runde unterwegs...
> Unsere "Zanderchen" waren es nicht wert abgelichtet zu werden.
> Einen richtig guten hat pk vor seinen Füßen verloren und ein "besserer"  ist mir auch noch ausgestiegen. Das Highlight war ein fetter, massiver  Aland!
> Dazu kamen noch zwei schöne Barsche, eine wilde Grundel (habe den Biss  auf 20m in der Rute gemerkt) und pk´s Mutanten-Brasse.
> ...




Glasklares Wasser?!
war gestern auch los,aber fand das Wasser recht trübe,weiss ja nicht wo ihr wart|bigeyes

Sonntag wird wieder angegriffen,da ich gestern die erste Nullnummer 2011 hingelegt habe#q|kopfkrat


----------



## randio (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das erste mal Schneider in 2011???
Respekt, dann hast du ja bisher super gut gefangen.
Schade das du uns dann so einige Fische vorenthalten hast.
Du warst/wolltest ja auch relativ oft los und hast dann deine Fänge nicht gepostet...schade.

Schön das du auch anfang des Jahres immer gefangen hast.
Im Januar/Februar war auch mal nen Tag dabei, da hatte ich nicht einen Zupfer.

Und ja, das Wasser war sehr klar. Aber bei dem beschissenen Wetter mit Regen und Sturm ab dem we bzw. anfang nächster Woche sollte sich der Rhein wohl etwas eintrüben.


----------



## Peter K. (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Den Respekt gebe ich gerne weiter an Gufiwerfer.

Poste doch mal ein paar von deinen Fängen.

Gruß


----------



## Marrec83 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Glasklares Wasser?!
> war gestern auch los,aber fand das Wasser recht trübe,weiss ja nicht wo ihr wart|bigeyes
> 
> Sonntag wird wieder angegriffen,da ich gestern die erste Nullnummer 2011 hingelegt habe#q|kopfkrat


 
Meinen Zander hätte ich liebend gerne gegen eine normale Heimfahrt eingetasucht |gr:


----------



## Newbie01 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Laß mich raten, du bist/wolltest über die A40 von Duisburg Richtung Mülheim ? |supergri


----------



## Gufiwerfer (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Meinen Zander hätte ich liebend gerne gegen eine normale Heimfahrt eingetasucht |gr:




Glaube ich dir gerne,aber ist halt passiert und ging noch mehr oder weniger glimpflich aus.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich war gestern auch los! bei diesem wechselhaften wetter war es echt schwierig trocken zu bleiben! große strecken konnt ich nicht laufen ohne in einen schauer zu kommen...

gefangen hab ich drei zander! nur ihre größe konnte mich nicht wirklich überzeugen (alle um die 50cm). eben wie die letzte zeit eigentlich immer... 
zwei fische sind mir noch im drill ausgestiegen und einer konnte mit dem schwanz meines gufis entkommen


----------



## Gufiwerfer (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Badboy
> 
> Ich fange momentan auch nichts über 60... da lohnt sich das posten nicht, ist ja alles voll hier mit 50-60er.




Habe mir mal erlaubt einen älteren Post von dir zu zitieren,aus welchen Grund sollte ich dann das Standartmass an Zandern ablichten und hier posten|kopfkrat


Vorgestern war halt die erste Nullrunde,und bis dato konnte ich noch keinen Ü65 fangen wo sich dann ein Foto mal lohnen würde


----------



## zorra (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

...naja bei mir sieht es auch nicht besser aus aber Z-Angler sind genügsam vom 7.6 bis jetzt gab es von km 835-925 auch nichts besseres zu berichten die höchste Stck-Zahl in paar Std. war 10 die grössen bis Maximal 55cm....im Schneiderschrank hängen auch schon wieder welche drin...Schwund gab es bei den Gummis cirka 70Stck....2Rollen Schnur halt das üblich... da sie jetzt hier Felsen verklappen wird es bis Saisonende wohl noch mehr werden......gestern habe ich meinen ersten Zander gehakt das ist mir noch nie passiert.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Peter K. (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Gufiwerfer

Ja da gebe ich dir bzw mir Recht

Sehr viel Kroppzeug momentan unterwegs..

Hatte keinen ü65 bei den letzten 50 Fischen dabei, aber wie ich es schon mehrmals gesagt habe, ist das typisch für den Juli/August... 

Im Herbst kommen dann hoffentlich die Großen


----------



## Believer (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wir waren gestern auch wieder los bei strömenden Regen aber dafür gabs mal einen netten Beifang


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri Heil aus Linz,
bei uns haben die Zander gestern zu vorsichtig gebissen.


----------



## Hennessy86 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Heil auch von mir!
Bei solchen Bildern juckts mich gleich wieder in den Fingern...|supergri


----------



## randio (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jau, gestern war es ganz okay.
Wir waren aber besser gegen den Regen geschützt. 

Vor der Dämmerung gab es lediglich nen fetten Barsch,
aber danach lief es. mit mehreren Überraschungen...

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/4593/dsc00094gn.jpg
http://img856.*ih.us/img856/9661/dsc00099ts.jpg
http://img10.*ih.us/img10/7325/63156678.jpg
http://img855.*ih.us/img855/3118/30106115.jpg


----------



## randio (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Noch ein Nachtrag...



randio schrieb:


> pk und ich waren auch nochmal ne Runde unterwegs...
> Unsere "Zanderchen" waren es nicht wert abgelichtet zu werden.
> Einen richtig guten hat pk vor seinen Füßen verloren und ein "besserer"   ist mir auch noch ausgestiegen. Das Highlight war ein fetter, massiver   Aland!
> Dazu kamen noch zwei schöne Barsche, eine wilde Grundel (habe den Biss  auf 20m in der Rute gemerkt) und pk´s Mutanten-Brasse.
> ...



http://img851.*ih.us/img851/8523/alandh.jpg


----------



## Roma (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Randio! Klasse Fische #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



> dem unterstelle ich




Unterstellungen als Grundlage für Anfeindungen (z.B. Verlustwünsche) sind leider ein ziemlich weit verbreitetes Problem in unser Gesellschaft...

Wir wollen hier einen friedlichen Umgang miteinander pflegen, daher unterlasst bitte solche unbelegten Mutmaßungen.

Die Beiträge werden entfernt, weitere Postings bitte wieder zum Hauptthema.


----------



## zorra (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri den Welsanglern.#6...tausche Zander gegen Wels.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## pk0312 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sorry ist wohl etwas spitz formuliert gewesen passiert nicht wieder und ab jetzt wieder OffTopic freie Beiträge von mir 

@Randio nächstes mal fangen wir wieder mehr Zielfisch und lassen der Beifang mal mehr aussenvor


----------



## randio (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@zorra
Kann ich unterschreiben, würde auch immer wieder "tauschen".
So ein Wels macht schon ganz anders "randale".

@pk
Da bin ich dabei... |supergri

Obwohl, wir einigen uns darauf, das Welse beißen dürfen, okay?

Aber es ist echt der Punkt, den wir die Tage schon besprochen haben... Durch die super Fänge sind die Erwartungen so hoch, dass Tage mit 3-4 Zandern als sehr schlechte gewertet werden...


----------



## Peter K. (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Thorsten

Man sollte denken, dass Angler zusammenhalten, da man ein gemeinsames Hobby teilt, jedoch ist dies ein Trugschluss, wie man es lesen konnte.
Da hilft nur konsequentes ignorieren


----------



## aalk47 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri randio, schoener analand


----------



## otti90 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ randio : Petri!!!!!!, ich will auch ma nen waller fangen 

gruß otti


----------



## Anek20dot (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri in die Runde.... schöne Waller randio.. weiter so!!!

Ich war mit Kumpel gestern am Wasser... in 5 Stunden gab es 6 Zander...3 Aussteiger und vieeeele Fehlbisse. Leider hat keiner der gefangenen Fische die 60 cm Marke erreicht.


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute hat es mich mal wieder an den Rhein, nördlich von Wesel, verschlagen.
Für heute waren laut Winfinder 4 bf aus SW angesagt.
Aber am Nachmittag waren locker 6 bf aus W-NW. 
Es war schon ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Köderkontakt zu halten war nur mit dem Finger an der Schnur möglich. |bigeyes
Fischkontakte gab es aber dennoch. Drei harte Bisse, die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte und einen Schniepel von ca. 45 cm. Der Kleine schwabbelt wieder im kühlen Nass. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## randio (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Naja, immerhin nicht Schneider.
Die Ecke die du befischt ist auch schwierig, da total überlaufen. An solchen Tagen, bezogen auf den Wind, würde ich nie zum Rhein fahren...
Das macht mir einfach keinen Spaß und dafür ist mir die Zeit und das (Sprit)geld einfach zu schade.
Wenn ich wenig Köderkontakt habe, verliere ich auch mehr in den Steinen. Bei mehr als 15km/h (dauerhaft) befische ich lieber andere Gewässer.


----------



## Peter K. (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri und Respekt Mefohunter!

Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, vorher bei wetter.com nachzuschauen, dort werden die aktuellen bft Zahlen genannt.
Bei 3bft + ( max 15-17km/h) macht für mich das Angeln keinen Sinn. 

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres wie meterlange Schnurbögen in Kombination mit Seitenwind , welche einen Köderkontakt fast unmöglich machen


----------



## zorra (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

...für Leute die länger wie 10Min. zum Rhein fahren müssen hier noch eine gute Seite...www.Meteo Masstricht-Windverwachting Benelux.nl...hier wird in 3Std takt der Wind bzw.Stärke über die ganze Woche angezeigt....die Seite benutz ich wenns mit Boot nach NL geht sehr zuverlässig.
gr.zorra


----------



## dodo12 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich war ja vorletze Woche am Rhein, und zwar zum 1. Mal. 
Es hat auch auf Anhieb geklappt. Ich hab 4 Zander gefangen.  Fotos haben wir nur von 2 Zandern gemacht, die restlichen durften direkt wieder schwimmen. Es hat echt Spaß gemacht!  

http://img841.*ih.us/img841/4519/img0523nq.jpg

Der hier ist von Koalano, aber leider überlichtet wegen der kack Sonne ^^ 
http://img535.*ih.us/img535/2417/img05251.jpg

Und noch einer von mir:

http://img62.*ih.us/img62/1970/img0530uo.jpg
Es hat echt Spaß gemacht und der Rhein hat mich bestimmt nicht zum letzten Mal gesehen!! #h#h


----------



## Peter K. (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Dodo,

so startet man gerne beim "1 mal " 

Viel Glück weiterhin


----------



## Gufiwerfer (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wir waren gestern im Windstillen,trotz des starken Windes,gewusst wo.
Nur leider war es im Wasser um die Zander genauso still:-(


----------



## Roma (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Dodo: Petri zu den ersten Rheinzandern =).

Hier ist noch ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Sa.. Leider hatte ich an dem Tag meine Kamera vergessen und es blieb uns nichts anderes übrig als ein Handyfoto zu machen. Sorry für die schlechte Quali. 

69cm Rapfen


----------



## Acharaigas (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

die letzten 7, 8 tage bei mir meist ruhig an den üblichen stellen. max 1 fisch, meist minizander. kumpel fing nen schönen 70+ rapfen. 
aber an ner neuen stelle hat er abgeräumt und ich auch mal wieder was gefangen. insgesamt 17 zander bis knapp über 60 und ein großer rapfen ü90 im drill verloren. fotos werden ggf nachgepostet.


----------



## randio (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Aber auch mal schön zu lesen, dass von 10 Tagen nur einer so richtig, richtig gut läuft. 
Ist halt alles kein Selbstläufer und auch manchmal echt mühevoll.


----------



## Leondeforce (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Da kann ich Randio nur recht geben, in den letzten Tagen musste man sich wirklich jeden Fisch hart erkämpfen...


----------



## der_raubfisch (9. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich kann den Vorrednern zu zustimmen. Ich hatte gestern in Speyer nur einen Zanderbiss, der den Köder gleich wieder ausgespuckt hat. Ich hoffe, heute Abend läuft es besser.

Grüße


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Petri und Respekt Mefohunter!
> 
> Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, vorher bei wetter.com nachzuschauen, dort werden die aktuellen bft Zahlen genannt.
> Bei 3bft + ( max 15-17km/h) macht für mich das Angeln keinen Sinn.
> ...



Moin Peter, #h

erstmal vielen Dank für den Tipp. #6
Aber "wetter.com" ist neben der Seite vom "Windfinder" meine Standardsuchseite, wenns ums Wetter (Wind) geht.
Meterlange Schnurbögen vermeide ich, indem ich die Rutenspitze nahe der Wasseroberfläche halte. 
Hat an der Elbe immer geklappt und es funktioniert auch hier am Rhein. #6  Eventuell muß man dann mit dem Gewicht oder der Form des Jigkopfes variieren. #6
Nur wenn auf einmal eine Böe kommte und die Rutenspitze ruckartig bewegt, wird es mit der Bisserkennung sehr schwierig. 
Ach übrigens sah ich keinen weiteren Angler vor Ort. 
Irgendwie bin ich doch ein bischen verrückt,......|kopfkrat  #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Peter K. (9. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Mefohunter

Das ist mir bekannt, dann ist der Schnurbogen weg, jedoch ist der Anhiebwinkel schlecht, da zu viel Weg zum Anhieb entsteht, dass wiederrum überträgt zu wenig Kraft und der Haken sitzt meist nicht richtig, oder man verpasst die Millisekunde, in der der Zander, den Fisch eingesaugt hat...

Du hast also bei dem Wetter die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera 

oder man macht es wie die meisten Angler und verschiebt es auf einen anderen Tag!


----------



## Bruno 01 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Mefohunter
> 
> Das ist mir bekannt, dann ist der Schnurbogen weg, jedoch ist der Anhiebwinkel schlecht, da zu viel Weg zum Anhieb entsteht, dass wiederrum überträgt zu wenig Kraft und der Haken sitzt meist nicht richtig, oder man verpasst die Millisekunde, in der der Zander, den Fisch eingesaugt hat...
> 
> ...


 
Oder man geht fischen wann man Zeit hat 
Man nutz sein können und versucht unter wiedrigen Umständen Fisch zu fangen.
Pech wenn man die Millisekunde des einsaugens verpasst,pech auch wenn es doch einen guten Fisch hätte geben können und man auf sogenante Experten gehört hätte.(Nicht auf Dich bezogen)Ergo hat man die Wahl zwischen Pest (Boardimeinung) und Hobby :m


Bruno #h


----------



## Peter K. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Bruno

Jeder wie er es mag.
Es gibt immer ein "oder" im Leben

Dann glänze doch mal durch schöne Fangfotos, bei der Ausübung deines Hobbys unter wiedrigen Umständen..

Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## pk0312 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Dann glänze doch mal durch schöne Fangfotos, bei der Ausübung deines Hobbys unter wiedrigen Umständen..


 
Da Bruno erst heute Abend los wollte greife ich mal vor 

War der in der vorgezogenen Mittagspause ne Std Wasser und konnte 3 zettis und nen schönen Barsch zum Foto-shooting einladen


----------



## Peter K. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Pk


> Dann glänze doch mal durch schöne Fangfotos, bei der Ausübung deines Hobbys unter wiedrigen Umständen..



Das ist also deine Definition von "wiedrigen" Umständen...
Sonne und max 2-3bft, das ist echt hart


----------



## pk0312 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Pk
> 
> 
> Das ist also deine Definition von "wiedrigen" Umständen...
> Sonne und max 2-3bft, das ist echt hart


 

Waren eher 3-4 Bft und sonnenschein und lt deiner Aussage sind das wiedrige Umstände oder war das ein anderer Peter K.



Peter K. schrieb:


> Petri und Respekt Mefohunter!
> 
> Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, vorher bei wetter.com nachzuschauen, dort werden die aktuellen bft Zahlen genannt.
> Bei 3bft + ( max 15-17km/h) macht für mich das Angeln keinen Sinn.
> ...


----------



## Peter K. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Laut wetter.com haben wir heute 2-3 bft bis max 17km/h...

Lesen kannste hoffentlich, siehe mein Beitrag max km/h


----------



## Bruno 01 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Bruno
> 
> Jeder wie er es mag.
> Es gibt immer ein "oder" im Leben
> ...


 

Ich sehe Du hast es nicht verstanden.
Es geht nicht um Fangfotos 
Es geht darum das jeder Tag ein Angeltag ist 
Und das sich nicht jeder seinen Freien Tag aussuchen kann.
Und das Mefohunter alles richtig gemacht hat.


@Pk
Hoffe ich kann nachlegen
Petri #6


Bruno #h


----------



## pk0312 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hast du am Wasser gestanden oder ich ???? Da brauch ich mich nicht rum streiten welche BFT am wasser war 

Aber kleinkrieg und OT wird jetzt wieder eingestellt


----------



## Peter K. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Bruno

lass dir eines von mir gesagt sein

Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag, da bin ich bei dir, aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch ein Fangtag 

Vielleicht wirst du auch irgendwann mal nachforschen, wieso gerade an bestimmten Tagen nichts geht und wirst dann Faktoren ausschließen und Tage selektieren können..
Ausserdem wiederhole ich gerne, jeder wie er es mag! 

@Pk
Der Kleinkrieg ist und war nicht meine Absicht...

Schöner Barsch im übrigen...


----------



## Apoo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich ziehe heute Abend nach langer Zeit auch nochmal los, ich geben einen ****** auf das Wetter, wenn nichts beißt habe ich halt Pech gehabt, hauptsache ich habe nochmal meinen Durst gestillt


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Ich sehe Du hast es nicht verstanden.
> Es geht nicht um Fangfotos
> Es geht darum das jeder Tag ein Angeltag ist
> Und das sich nicht jeder seinen Freien Tag aussuchen kann.
> ...



Mich hat einer verstanden.   #v   Danke. #6

@ Peter, #h

natürlich gibt es angeltechnisch gesehen bessere Bedingungen als die, die ich am Sonntag hatte. Das ist unbestritten. Auch der Anhieb kommt unter diesen Bedingungen eventuell nicht, ich sage mal, ganz so zackig durch.
Aber ich hatte "leider" nur an dem Tag Zeit (bin noch kein Rentner ) und habe versucht, das Beste daraus zu machen.
Nach meiner Einschätzung ist mir das zum Teil gelungen.
Dennoch bleibt es auch mein Credo. Frische Luft und dann noch am Wasser. Was will man mehr. Das "i"- Tüpfelchen ist dann der Fangerfolg. #6
Und glaube mir, ich weis auch was Du meinst. Ich habe schon so manchen Petrijünger die Ostsee näher gebracht, incl. seiner silbernen (Meerforelle) und marmorierten (Dorsch) Bewohner. #6

In diesem Sinne.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Peter K. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@mefohunter
Ich bin auch bei dir, habe auch selten Zeit angeln zu gehen.Man ist ja schon froh, wenn man mal ein paar Stunden ans Wasser kommt.
Sind die Bedingungen schlecht, verzichte ich aber gerne auf den 100km Anreiseweg zum Rhein und übe andere Hobbys aus

Heute hat es nach Feierabend geklappt und ich konnte 4 Fische bis 65cm fangen...


----------



## Bruno 01 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Von 17.00Uhr bis 18.30Uhr war es sehr schwierig (windig)
Hatten etliche gute Bisse wovon wir aber keinen verwerten konnten.Nach dem dritten Biss dann einen Angstdrilling montiert.Trotzdem konnte ich den nächsten Biss wieder nicht verwerten #cNach genauer Untersuchung des Gufis habe ich Bissspuren im Kopfbereich gefunden.Kann man da was machen wenn die Zander auf den Kopf beissen ?


@Peter K.
hast Du das Foto direkt am Wasser in's Netz gestellt ?


Bruno #h


----------



## Peter K. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Bruno
Da kann man höchtens den Angstdrilling in Kopfnähe montieren.
Ich verwende hierbei meist relativ kleine Drillinge, da die Fläche nicht sehr groß ist.. 

Ja dank Iphone geht sowas innerhalb weniger Sekunden


----------



## randio (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Es war verdammt schwierig, da UNGLAUBLICH windig.
Wetter.de und wetter.com sind da mal der letzte Scheiß...
Hätte ich das gewusst, wäre ich mit dem Hintern auf der Couch geblieben!!!

Am Ende gab es 4 Zander und 2 Brassen (ü70er vom Kumpel).

http://img685.*ih.us/img685/57/dsc00105oem.jpg

@pk
Schöne Fische...

@Peter
Petri, aber das Bild könnte fast vom letzten Jahr sein. |supergri

@Bruno
Bei Kopfbissen brauchste keinen Stinger.
Wenn der Zander dann nicht hängt, ist er wohl eher etwas kleiner.
Und kleine Zander mit Stinger verangeln muss ja nicht sein.
Ich fische zu 95% ohne Stinger und fange auch meine Fische.


----------



## Peter K. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Randio!

Die These mit dem Stinger kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich habe durch den Stinger c.a 30-40% mehr Fisch und auch bei den "kleinen Tocks" habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht immer nur die kleinen Fische sind.
Es gibt Tage, wo die Fische sehr beißfaul sind und den Shad nur anstupsen, da ist der Stinger das A und O.
Verangeln kannste kleine Zettis auch ohne Stinger, bei richtiger Wahl der Drillinggröße,kann man sowas gut umgehen!

Die Meinung mit dem Stinger teilen nahtlos alle meine Bekannten.
Ohne Stinger geh ich garnicht mehr ans Wasser!

Und ja könnte wirklich vom letzten Jahr sein, gleiche Zeit und gleicher Spot man kann die Uhr danach stellen, wann es dort auf Wobbler rappelt hoffe da kommt noch einiges , die Großen Muttis sind auf jeden fall langsam aktiv!!


----------



## Bruno 01 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Es war verdammt schwierig, da UNGLAUBLICH windig.
> Wetter.de und wetter.com sind da mal der letzte Scheiß...
> Hätte ich das gewusst, wäre ich mit dem Hintern auf der Couch geblieben!!!
> 
> ...


 

Erstmal Petri zu Euren Fängen bei dem Wind.
Mit Stinger fische ich in der Regel auch nicht.War aber komisch das die recht guten Bisse nicht hingen.Bei einem Biss war der Bait sogar halb vom Haken gezogen.Deshalb kam der Stinger dran.Aber ich gebe Dir Recht,meine Fische fange ich zu 99% auch ohne Stinger (oder auch nicht )

Bruno #h


----------



## hechtomat77 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Von 17.00Uhr bis 18.30Uhr war es sehr schwierig (windig)
> Hatten etliche gute Bisse wovon wir aber keinen verwerten konnten.Nach dem dritten Biss dann einen Angstdrilling montiert.Trotzdem konnte ich den nächsten Biss wieder nicht verwerten #cNach genauer Untersuchung des Gufis habe ich Bissspuren im Kopfbereich gefunden.Kann man da was machen wenn die Zander auf den Kopf beissen ?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Bruno,

Ich kann dir den Tip geben, dass bei Verwendung eines Kleineren (Kürzeren) Jighakens die Kopfbisse teilweise verwandelt werden können!

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## randio (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Peter
So ist das mit den zwei Meinungen...
Meine Freunde und ich fischen wie gesagt fast nie Stinger und trotzdem sind die Stückzahlen ganz okay. Klar hat man mit Stingern mehr Fisch, weniger Aussteiger und auch weniger Fehlbisse... Ist auch logisch, wenn du 3 weitere Haken am Köder hast.

Ich verliere lieber den ein oder anderen Fisch, als Stinger aus dem Rachen oder den Augen eines 40er Zanders operieren zu müssen.

Und NEIN, ich bin KEIN "Gutmensch" ;-)

Und mal ganz ehrlich, ob ich am Ende des Jahres 200 oder 250 Fische habe, macht den Kohl doch auch nicht mehr fett, oder?

Ist aber jedem selbst überlassen...
Nur bitte schreib nun nicht, dass wäre dir noch nie passiert.

P.S. Ich muss aber gestehen, als ich letzten Monat den großen verloren habe, dachte ich kurz "mit Stinger wäre das nicht passiert". Dann heißt es Mund abwischen und weiter...


----------



## zorra (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Bruno....versuch mal die Drahtköppe sind zwar schweine teuer aber da rutscht nix mehr selbst die schwabbel Soft halten.....und der Vorteil ist die Sauen nicht durch den Weichmacher verschiedener Fabrikate...sind in der Regel auch kürzer wie Handelsübliche.....ich meine auch das der raubfischexperte die günstig hat.
gr.zorra


----------



## Bruno 01 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Hallo Bruno,
> 
> Ich kann dir den Tip geben, dass bei Verwendung eines Kleineren (Kürzeren) Jighakens die Kopfbisse teilweise verwandelt werden können!
> 
> ...


 
Jow,da hast Du warscheinlich recht.Habe zwar Baits in allen größen aber nur so um die 15 verschiedene Köpfe.Da muss ich echt noch nachrüsten.
@zorra
Danke für den Tipp
Hab ich auch schon mal in der Hand gehabt.
Wie gesagt,muss mich da noch mit mehr Gewichts.-und Hakengrößen eindecken.


Bruno #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Man sollte auch unterscheiden wo man fischt und welche Köder Grösse dran kommt.

Ich benutze meinst ein Drilling ab 12 cm Köder das sind meist No Action Köder da ist ein Stinger muss wegen der Aktion.


Hab festgestellt das die Zander in Buhnen viel heftiger attackieren als z.B in den Hafen oder Bagerseeeinfahrten.


@Bruno 01 wenn du jetzt in den Buhnenköpfen fischst dann würde ich den Stinger weg lassen und den mit Gewichten variieren.


----------



## otti90 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Gestern gabs bei uns zu zweit 7 Zander, allerdings war der größte nur 63cm lang...




Gruß Otti


----------



## Acharaigas (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

vorgestern für 3 stunden am rhein unterwegs gewesen.

5 zander 40 bis 55 cm, geile oberflächenattacken wo der wobbler aus dem wasser geschleudert wurde und eine geprellte hand dank rutschiger steine bei nacht. f... rain... ;-)

fotos gibt es keine. war allein unterwegs und da hatte ich keine lust mit der kamera zu hantieren. waren ja eh nur zetti normalos. die sollten bloß schnell zurück ins wasser.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern Abend spontan zum Rhein gefahren,Ergebnis waren 2 Zander,beide um die 50,also nichts für ein Foto,und eine Taschenlampe.


Nen schönen Sonnenuntergang gabs noch obendrauf


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an alle Fänger!

@gufiwerfer: schöner Sonnenuntergang!!! 

Ich war Samstagabend spontan mit Freundin und Hund am Rhein. Zuerst war es noch trocken und die Zander waren in Beisslaune. 4 Zander konnte ich landen und zwei sind noch im Drill wieder ausgestiegen...
Hatten alle diese Größe:
http://img26.*ih.us/img26/6439/fotogl.jpg

Als der Regen einsetze war es vorbei mit den Bissen. 
Nachdem der Hund und ich schön durchnässt waren (meine Freundin stand/ saß trocken unterm Schirm |bigeyes), sind wir dann auch wieder nach Hause!
Die 2 Stunden haben trotzdem Spaß gemacht, obwohl mal langsam die größeren Zander einsteigen könnten!!!


----------



## Newbie01 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Marco: Tolles Foto#6 Genau sowas macht für mich das Angeln aus.


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hammer Bild! Bei uns wars gestern abend auch traumhaft... Da kann man gern auch mal 5 Minuten nicht angeln...


----------



## Roma (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri @ all
@ Marco: Schönes Foto ;-)

Ich war gestern auch los mit nem Kumpel. Wir konnten zusammen 6 Zander fangen.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke danke,freut mich das es euch gefällt,wer das Bild gerne haben nöchte einfach Bescheid sagen,kann es dann in voller Auflösung bereitstellen.

Bei sowas ärger ich mich persönlich das ich dann nur die Angelknipse dabeihabe


@ roma,hast du den weiter hinten gefangen oder in der Buhne wo ich stand,meine da etwas vom Drill mitbekommen zu haben?


----------



## Roma (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> @ roma,hast du den weiter hinten gefangen oder in der Buhne wo ich stand,meine da etwas vom Drill mitbekommen zu haben?




Ich hab in der einen Buhne, die du meinst zwei gefangen und Leon einen. Die anderen 3 weiter hinten....


----------



## randio (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern Abend lief es wieder eher mau...

Hätte manolo nicht noch den ein oder anderen Trick aus dem Ärmel geleiert  , wären es noch weniger als 5 Zander geworden.

Mein Tageshighlight war dann am Ende ein 55+ Zander. |kopfkrat

Was recht crazy war, an einem Spot haben wir über 20 Grundeln gefangen! Die haben alles blitzschnell attackiert und waren teils bis 20cm lang!!! EKELHAFT!


----------



## Grxzlx (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Gestern Abend lief es wieder eher mau...
> 
> Hätte manolo nicht noch den ein oder anderen Trick aus dem Ärmel geleiert  , wären es noch weniger als 5 Zander geworden.
> 
> ...



Wart ihr zufällig in Rees?


----------



## Roma (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich war bis vor ein paar Stunden mit nem Kumpel los und wir haben 4 Zander gefangen. Trotz des guten Wetters lief etwas bescheiden.


----------



## Believer (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Gestern Abend lief es wieder eher mau...
> 
> Hätte manolo nicht noch den ein oder anderen Trick aus dem Ärmel geleiert  , wären es noch weniger als 5 Zander geworden.
> 
> ...


 
Bei uns lief es ähnlich ab, hab die erste Nullrunde an meinem Stück hingelegt aber dafür etliche Grundeln gehabt|kopfkrat
Irgendwas stimmte an dem Tag mal so garnicht.
Tage zuvor gabs nicht eine Grundel dafür aber Zander.
Vielleicht verziehen sich ja die Zander wenn zu viele Grundeln am Platz sind um nicht geärgert zu werden|kopfkrat
Ich meine wenn die Biester schon 15er Gummis bei nur 5cm Körpergröße angreifen machen sie in der Masse vielleicht keinen Rückzug bei kleineren Zandern|kopfkrat
Ist zwar nur so eine Theorie und nicht wiederlegt aber denkbar wäre es.
Konnte in den Letzten Wochen öffter feststellen wenn Grundeln da waren lief es mit den Zandern weniger gut als wenn keine da waren.


----------



## zorra (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

....hat den von den Leuten die mal Fisch essen noch keiner nee Grundel im Zander gefunden?????????
gr.zorra


----------



## Glenneangler (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



zorra schrieb:


> ....hat den von den Leuten die mal Fisch essen noch keiner nee Grundel im Zander gefunden?????????
> gr.zorra




Wir waren vor 3 Wochen am Rhein und mußten einen Zander abschlagen.
Der gute hatte zwei Grundeln im Magen.
Gruß


----------



## Pinn (19. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



zorra schrieb:


> ....hat den von den Leuten die mal Fisch essen noch keiner nee Grundel im Zander gefunden?????????
> gr.zorra



Nicht mehr im Magen, sondern beim Drill halb verdaut rausgewürgt. Ich habe dem Zander wohl den Appetit verdorben. #c Der Zander schwimmt wieder.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Die gestrige Tour war wirklich super. #6
Super vieeeel Sonne! :q
Doch wie sah es mit den Zandern aus? |rolleyes

Nun ja. Das Ergebnis war, ich sage es mal so, eher bescheiden. |rolleyes
Am ersten Spot beim 3. Wurf etwa 10m vor meinen Füßen einen Biß. Leider blieb der Kleine nicht hängen. Einen Angstdrilling hatte ich nicht montiert. An dem Spot lief weiter nichts mehr.
Am nächsten Spot ging es dann richtig zur Sache. 1. Wurf, wieder einen Biß. Auch der Kleine wollte nicht hängen bleiben. Hakenkontrolle war angesagt. Ergebnis: Nadelschartf. Daran konnte es also nicht liegen. Nach weiteren zwei Bissen montierte ich dann doch einen Angstdrilling. Zuvor habe ich aber leider schon 2 Gummis dem Rhein geopfert.
Plötzlich hatte ich einen Mordsbiß! |bigeyes
Ich pumpte was das Zeug hält. Pure Kraft am anderen Ende der Schnur. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit kam mein Gegner an die Wasseroberfläche. Boah |bigeyes was für ein Zander! |bigeyes
Der Gummifisch schaute in voller Länge aus dem Maul raus und ich erkannte, dass er nur gaaanz knapp am Drilling hing. |bigeyes
Ich bugsierte ihn langsam zu mir heran, um ihn per Handlandung zum Landgang aufzufordern. Plötzlich kamen einige große Wellen von einem vorbeifahrenden Kahn. Und just in dem Moment schlitzte der Drilling aus. Knapp einen Meter vor mir sah ich den Zander in die Tiefe abtauchen.   Von der Größe her  war es locker ein ü 80 Fisch. |bigeyes
Ich will`s erhlich sagen. Ein Fluch gen Himmel war meine Reaktion! 
Dann tat sich eine halbe Stunde nicht viel, außer weiteren 2 Köderverlusten.
Immer wieder montierte ich ein neues FC-Vorfach von gut 1m Länge. Ich wollte gerade noch mal den Spot wechseln, als erneut ein mächtiger Schlag meine Rute durchfuhr. |bigeyes
Der Anhieb kam prombt. #6 Der Fich hing. Ich spürte sofort harte Kopfstöße. Doch urplötzlich federte meine Rute zurück.
Der Fisch war weg und mit ihm der Köder. Das Vorfach war gut 10 cm kürzer und am Ende regelrecht ausgefranzt. |bigeyes
Schluß aus. Mehr wollte ich dann meinen Nerven nicht mehr zumuten. Und so verließ ich enttäuscht ob der verloren Großfische den Rhein. 
Ach ja. Der Fluch kam auch nach diesem Verlust über meine Lippen. |gr:
Ich sag es ja immer wieder:
Wenn Sch....., dann Sch..... mit schwung! |gr:
Aber etwas positives blieb dennoch.
Große Fische scheinen jetzt langsam wieder aktiv zu sein. #6
Ich wünsch allen mehr "Fangerfolg".

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## h3nn3 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ai, ai, ai! 
Solche Tage gibts leider immer mal zwischendurch. Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren ca. ähnliches erlebt. An einem Vereinsgewässer (See) innerhalb von 3 Minuten zweimal den gleichen Hecht verloren. Beim ersten Mal ist er ausgeschlitzt, beim zweiten Mal ist mein FC gerissen. Einige Tage später wurde dann der Hecht inklusive meines Jerkbaits gefangen. Er war 1,11m lang. Das wäre der mit Abstand größte Hecht von mir bisher gewesen.  Auch sehr ärgerlich.
Allerdings frage ich mich wie das FC einfach so durchreißen kann. Welche Stärke fischt du, wenn ich fragen darf? 
Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren leider nur ein 30er FC Vorfach drauf, was natürlich viiiel zu wenig war....

lg, h3nn3


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich wie das FC einfach so durchreißen kann. Welche Stärke fischt du, wenn ich fragen darf?



Einfach durchgerissen ist ja eben nicht. Das Ende war ausgefranst. Ich verwende ein 0,35 mm starkes FC Vorfach.

Ich bin der Meinung Kopfstöße gespürt zu haben. Vielleicht war es auch der Schwanzschlag an der Schnur!? |rolleyes

Das ausgefranste Schnurende läßt bei mir die Vermutung zu, dass es eventuell ein Wels (Waller) gewesen sein könnte.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wenn's ein waller war, dann muesste dein vorfach super verschleimt gewesen sein. Ansonsten hecht, oder ein zander hat es an einer muschelbank o.a. zerrieben, das geht ganz fix.


----------



## Believer (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich reich nochmal was nach, hier ein Foto kurz vor dem Unwetter am Donnerstag. Leider sind die Quallis nicht die besten und die anderen Pics leider nüscht jeworden aber einen Zetti konnte ich Bildmäßig retten 
Insgesamt gab es 3 Zander in einer halben Stunde und 3 Bisse die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte 

Absolute Weltuntergangsstimmung am Horizont!




Voher gabs aber noch was an Fisch


----------



## Believer (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

und noch welche von Dienstag bei herlichsten Wetter :vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich wie das FC einfach so durchreißen kann. Welche Stärke fischt du, wenn ich fragen darf?
> Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren leider nur ein 30er FC Vorfach drauf, was natürlich viiiel zu wenig war....
> 
> lg, h3nn3




Zum Hechtangeln reicht nicht mal *1mm* dicke Hardmono wie ich vor ein paar Wochen erst erfahren durfte.
Ein schönes Tock. ein Anhieb & ein sauber durchgetrenntes Vorfach. Hechtsicher ist eben nur Stahl/Titan...


----------



## Zander Janky (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Believer 
Petri Heil zu deine Zetti #6 weiter so

MfG


----------



## Raubfischzahn (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Zum Hechtangeln reicht nicht mal *1mm* dicke Hardmono wie ich vor ein paar Wochen erst erfahren durfte.



Was war das denn für eine Hardmono?


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Was war das denn für eine Hardmono?



Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt. |kopfkrat

In Kanada habe ich Hardmono zwischen 0,80 - 1,2 mm Stärke gefischt. Bei den Heilbutts kein Problem. #6 Und die Zähne rauhen auch so einiges auf.

Wie dem auch sei. Ich benutze da *FC* ja nicht zwecks der "Hechtsicherheit", sondern wegen der besseren Abriebsfestigkeit gegenüber der geflochtenen Schnur. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Oliver03 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Verstehe nicht wieso man überhaupt Mono oder FC im Rhein auf Zander benutzt. Das ist dicker(strömungsanfälliger) und viel empfindlicher bzgl. Muscheln,Steinen usw. als Stahl. Davon ab sollte man auch Stahlvorfächer regelmäßig kontrollieren und lieber zu häufig als zu selten austauschen.
Hoffen wir mal das der Zander genauso knapp gehakt war wie der erste und sich irgendwie losschütteln konnte.


----------



## Anek20dot (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute morgens gab's 3 Zander bis 58 cm. Alle auf Wobbler zwischen 5.00 und 5.40 Uhr. Von 6 bis 9 mit Gufis weiter gefischt...dabei gab es nur 2 Fehlbisse..


----------



## manolo86 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wieso man überhaupt Mono oder FC im Rhein auf Zander benutzt. Das ist dicker(strömungsanfälliger) und viel empfindlicher bzgl. Muscheln,Steinen usw. als Stahl. Davon ab sollte man auch Stahlvorfächer regelmäßig kontrollieren und lieber zu häufig als zu selten austauschen.
> Hoffen wir mal das der Zander genauso knapp gehakt war wie der erste und sich irgendwie losschütteln konnte.


 
FC ist im Wasser unauffälliger als Stahl ist!!!

Habe mal einem Tag mehrere Stunden mit dickem Hardmono gefischt und viel schlechter gefangen als die Tage zuvor. Nach ein paar Stunden habe ich wieder auf FC gewechselt und schon haben sich die Fänge verbessert. 

Also eine ganz klare Erkenntnis beim Angeln gewonnen.


----------



## u-see fischer (21. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wieso man überhaupt Mono oder FC im Rhein auf Zander benutzt. Das ist dicker(strömungsanfälliger).



Was aber auch ein Vorteil sein kann, dadurch verlängert sich auch die Absinkphase des Gufi's.



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das der Zander genauso knapp  gehakt war wie der erste und sich irgendwie losschütteln konnte.



Das hoffen wir bestimmt alle, Mefohunter84 bestimmt am meisten.


----------



## Believer (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Zander Janky schrieb:


> @ Believer
> Petri Heil zu deine Zetti #6 weiter so
> 
> MfG


 
Danke#6


----------



## Oliver03 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



manolo86 schrieb:


> FC ist im Wasser unauffälliger als Stahl ist!!!
> 
> Habe mal einem Tag mehrere Stunden mit dickem Hardmono gefischt und viel schlechter gefangen als die Tage zuvor. Nach ein paar Stunden habe ich wieder auf FC gewechselt und schon haben sich die Fänge verbessert.
> 
> Also eine ganz klare Erkenntnis beim Angeln gewonnen.





Zur Sichtigkeit von FC vs Stahl und die Auswirkung auf die Fängigkeit sag ich jetzt mal nichts, am wichtigsten ist sowieso das man der Sache die man tut vertraut, da bringt auch Eingerede von Dritten nichts 

Das mit deinem Hardmono/FC-Vergleich bestätigt ja nur meine Aussage, desto dicker das Vorfachmaterial desto schlechter! Stahl ist bei gleicher Tragkraft noch dünner als FC.. den Rest kann man sich denken.
Am besten ist der Kontakt/Lauf des Köders natürlich wenn man ihn direkt an die Geflochtene anknotet, dann passiert aber leider regelmäßig sowas wie von mefohunter geschildert.



Die langsame Absinkphase sollte man entsprechend mit einem so leicht wie möglich gewählten Jigkopf erzielen, mit dickem Vorfach ist der Kontakt schlechter somit merkt man zaghafte Bisse nicht und hat auch mehr Hänger weil man den Steinkontakt zu spät merkt bzw. das strömungsanfällige Vorfach leicht in die Steine gedrückt wird


----------



## Stichlingjoschi (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Believer

Petri Heil zu deinen Zandern #6#6#6

Grüße

Joschi


----------



## randio (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Naja, die Diskussion bezüglich Stahl und FC ist halt so ne Sache...

Oliver hat schon recht, man muss Vertrauen in seine Montage haben, 
das ist das A und O.
Du hast ja schon den ein oder anderen Hecht gelandet, oder?
Also hat Stahl DIR schon viel gebracht.

Und ja, wenn man FC wählt, welches 5x dicker als Stahl ist, brauch man über den Sinn nicht diskutieren.

Dickes FC oder sogar Hardmono sind kaum weniger sichtig, als dünnes Stahl oder Titan.

Deshalb fische ich auch dünnes und SEHR hochwertiges FC und der Erfolg gibt mir recht. ;-)
Bisher haben weder round about 200 Zander, noch diverse Welse oder Hechte das Vorfach gesprengt!!!

UND NEIN, Hechtsicher ist es natürlich trotzdem nicht!!!
Aber bei einem Hecht auf hundert Zander, denke ich kann man das Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Anek20dot (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Aber bei einem Hecht auf hundert Zander, denke ich kann man das Risiko eingehen.




 so ist es... Habe dieses Jahr noch keinen einzigen Hecht gehabt (am Niederrhein).


----------



## Oliver03 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Naja, die Diskussion bezüglich Stahl und FC ist halt so ne Sache...
> 
> Oliver hat schon recht, man muss Vertrauen in seine Montage haben,
> das ist das A und O.
> ...



Welches FC(Marke) fischst du denn? Alles was ich bisher getestet habe hat nichts getaugt und ist spätestens nach zwei bis drei gelösten Steinhänger so aufgeribbelt gewesen, das ich es austauschen musste.
Auch kenne ich viele Angler denen mit FC ähnliches passiert ist wie mefohunter, wenn man nämlich nicht nach jedem Hänger auf Schäden überprüft.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Welches FC(Marke) fischst du denn? Alles was ich bisher getestet habe hat nichts getaugt und ist spätestens nach zwei bis drei gelösten Steinhänger so aufgeribbelt gewesen, das ich es austauschen musste.
> Auch kenne ich viele Angler denen mit FC ähnliches passiert ist wie mefohunter, wenn man nämlich nicht nach jedem Hänger auf Schäden überprüft.



Nun ja Oliver. Wie von mir geschrieben, hatte ich gerade ein *neues FC-Vorfach * montiert. Abrieb kommt so nicht in Frage, da ich das geschilderte Ereignis gleich beim ersten Wurf mit dem Vorfach hatte. Die Steinpackung hatte ich auch noch nicht erreicht. |rolleyes
Wegen der geringeren Sichtigkeit montiere ich nicht unbedingt das FC Vorfach.
Sondern wegen der besseren Abriebsfestigkeit gegenüber der geflochtenen Schnur.
Beim Meerforellenangeln, das ich nun schon gut 14 Jahre betreibe, habe ich seit der Verwendung von FC Vorfächern nicht mehr Fischkontakte, als ohne dieses. Allerdings bleibt bei mir so die geflochtene Schnur weitestgehend unbeschädigt. Dabei verwende ich Vorfächer von gut 1,5 m Länge.

Und was den Verlust des gehakten Fisches angeht, so hoffe ich auch, daß dieser den Köder bald loswerden kann. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## zorra (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Nun ja Oliver. Wie von mir geschrieben, hatte ich gerade ein *neues FC-Vorfach *montiert. Abrieb kommt so nicht in Frage, da ich das geschilderte Ereignis gleich beim ersten Wurf mit dem Vorfach hatte. Die Steinpackung hatte ich auch noch nicht erreicht. |rolleyes
> Wegen der geringeren Sichtigkeit montiere ich nicht unbedingt das FC Vorfach.
> Sondern wegen der besseren Abriebsfestigkeit gegenüber der geflochtenen Schnur.
> Beim Meerforellenangeln, das ich nun schon gut 14 Jahre betreibe, habe ich seit der Verwendung von FC Vorfächern nicht mehr Fischkontakte, als ohne dieses. Allerdings bleibt bei mir so die geflochtene Schnur weitestgehend unbeschädigt. Dabei verwende ich Vorfächer von gut 1,5 m Länge.
> ...


....dann probier mal Stahl...ist nicht so schlimm wie immer behauptet wird zum Zanderfischen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Nolfravel (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Deshalb fische ich auch dünnes und SEHR hochwertiges FC .


 

Was für eins fischst du denn?


Ich persönlich fische das von Stroft, hat mir im Frühjahr allerdings auch so eine olle Fritte durchgesägt.

Ich fische allerdings auch nur Stahl wenn ich gezielt auf Hechte fische, und das kommt eigentlich sogut wie nie vor|supergri

Wenn mir beim Barschangeln dann wirklich mal ne Fritte einsteigt, so what.


Ich angel schließlich auf Barsch und nicht auf Hechte.
Ansonsten müsste ich ja auch mit 15er Geflecht fischen.




Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## randio (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petrus scheint echt Humor zu haben. :vik:

Wir/Ich haben ja über Sinn und Unsinn von Stahl sinniert...
Weil ja sooooo wenig Hechte beißen.

Heute hatte ich dann wohl den Hecht meines Lebens am Band!

Alles unter Zeugen und nichts dazu gedichtet!!!

Gegen 22:30 gab es einen Biss, wie ich ihn selten erlebt habe, gefolgt von einem 10m "run" bei fast geschlossener Bremse.
Der Fisch ging direkt Richtung Wasseroberfläche und setzte zum 1. Sprung an... (Leider konnte man nichts erkennen, da es schon total dunkel war)
Danach war es kaum möglich den Fisch Richtung Ufer zu bekommen und immer mal wieder hat er kurze Fluchten eingestreut. Dann war es soweit und er kam laaangsam näher aber dann hat er zum 2. Sprung angesetzt und "zack", gähnende leere auf der anderen Seite der Leitung...

Das gute, das FC hat gehalten. 
Das schlechte, gibt es hier:
(Und nein, das sind keine Spielzeugdrillinge...)
Der hat meinen schönen Wobbler ganz schön durch die Mangel genommen, nun zieht er Wasser. |gr:
Einen krummen Haken vom Drilling könnte ich ja noch verstehen, aber zwei???
Der untere hat ja fast keinen Bogen mehr.
Und die Dinger haben schon einen 98cm Hecht ohne Probleme geschafft.
http://img17.*ih.us/img17/4840/wobbler.jpg

P.S. Zander gab es auch, aber nicht der Rede wert...


----------



## ayron (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hast ja die Drillinge Gewechselt.....also nichts falsch gemacht, aber ******* ist es trotzdem


----------



## Oliver03 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sicher das das ein Hecht war? Ich hatte letztens auch Abends beim Wobbeln nen richtig dicken 75+ Rapfen der hat mir auch zwei Drillinge lang gemacht.


----------



## randio (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das wäre wohl noch eine Alternative.
Man weiß es nicht. Aber guck dir mal den Köder an, da sind richtig tiefe Rillen im Wobbler. Im hinteren Teil ist sogar ein kleines Loch. Ist aber auch müßig...
Was gut ist/war, kommt wieder...


----------



## Roma (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ randio: Aj aj aj, scheint ja eine richtige Kuh gewesen zu sein, die du dran  hattest. Schade, dass du die nicht raus gekriegt hast und es wäre für  den Rhein ein absoluter ausnahme Fisch gewesen. 
Das mit den Hechtsprünge kenne ich zu gut, da werde ich auch immer  nervös. Dabei ist mir auch schon mal ein Stinger gebrochen.....
Ich hoffe für dich, dass der Hecht sein Revier verteidigt und du ihn beim nächsten mal landen kannst.
Beste Grüße
 #h#6


----------



## Nolfravel (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Was für ein Wobbler war denn das?


Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## ayron (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Der spielt nicht in deiner Preisklasse:q


----------



## zorra (23. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Randio...wene dir sicher bist das es ein grosser Hecht war ...dann bleib dran....es wird sich lohnen dafür auch auf den einen oder anderen Zander zu verzichten.....nur soviel zu den Hechten im Rhein wieviel ich bis jetzt gefangen habe weiss ich nicht nur eine Zahl habe ich 52Stck 1m+....und am Sa. hat mein Kollege noch einen guten weit über 1m durch eigenverschulden verloren....wünsch dir viel Glück.
gr.zorra


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hier mal 2 Zander vom We beide waren 70+....Köder war ein Kopyto River


----------



## Bruno 01 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Schöne Zettis
Petri #6
Aber Du musst die halten wie der Veit,dann sehen die auch nach 70ig oder 1,70ig aus :q
Ne,ich bekomme das auch nie richtig hin.Bei dem zweiten Foto kann man die Größe gut erkennen.Und total übertrieben sieht ja auch affig aus.




Bruno #h


----------



## masterpike (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Alex!


----------



## Oliver03 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri schöne Zander!


----------



## zorra (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Schöne reale Fotos... Petri#6
@Bruno....bist nicht alleine ich lerne es in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr....da bleibt für die Enkel Nix.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Heil zu den schönen Zandern, konnte gestern nur einen 
kleinen 50cm Zander auf Wobbler verhaften, der Wobbler wurde sofort nach dem auftreffen auf die Oberfläche genommen.
Ansonsten wieder viele Schwanzbeisser unterwegs, die einfach nicht hängen bleiben wollte, trotz Stinger.


----------



## Zander Janky (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War heute Morgen auch mal wieder für ein paar Stunden am Rhein von 5:00 Uhr-bis 8:00 Uhr und konnte einen Zander von 50cm überlisten, den hab ich wieder die Freiheit geschenkt 

MfG


----------



## Grxzlx (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sagt mal ist ab Emmericher Yachthafen das rechet Rheinufer Naturschutzgebiet bis zur Hölländischen Grenze?

Ich war nämlich gestern in Höhe zur Grenze und bin dann Fluss aufwärts gegangen habe einen super Biss gehabt Tok Tok anschlag alles weg.
Dann weiter gegangen Flussaufwärts dann kam Wasserschutzpolizei und mir wurde gesagt Naturschutz und ich durfte 35,00€ Verwarngeld zahlen und musste dort einpacken.
Hätten sie mir da angeln gesehen wäre das zusätzlich Wilddiberei und es gäbe noch eine Anzeige.

Naja auf jedenfall gab es bei den Hollänischen Zandern mehr Bisse spätter aber auch nur vorsichtig.

Dienstag gab es in Rees einen Zander und einige Bisse und ne Woche vorher in Rees 3 Zander von meinem Freund Timo und mir einen 58cm.


----------



## Believer (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich war auch gestern wieder bei herlichstem Wetter unterwegs. Zu Anfang gab es mal wieder die obligatorischen Grundeln in Kapitalen Größen|supergri als die Grundeln weg waren kamen die Zander#6

















Petri an alle anderen Fänger:vik:


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist ab Emmericher Yachthafen das rechet Rheinufer Naturschutzgebiet bis zur Hölländischen Grenze?


 
Ja, im Bereich Emmerich gibt es ein ganzjähriges Angelverbot, wie auch an einigen anderen Stellen! 

Im Kreis Wesel ist es wohl so, wenn du in diesen Bereichen erwischt wirst, bekommst direkt eine Anzeige, die 600€ Bußgeld bedeutet (Info von der Wasserschutzpolizei)! Beim ersten Vergehen drücken sie allerdings noch ein Auge zu und es hat keine weiteren Folgen. Beim zweiten Vergehen wird es dann aber teuer...

Gesperrte Bereiche im Kreis Kleve, siehe Link!

http://www.brd.nrw.de/umweltschutz/landschafts_naturschutz_fischerei/pdf/A__Karte_Kreis_Kleve.pdf


----------



## Grxzlx (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:


> Ja, im Bereich Emmerich gibt es ein ganzjähriges Angelverbot, wie auch an einigen anderen Stellen!
> 
> Im Kreis Wesel ist es wohl so, wenn du in diesen Bereichen erwischt wirst, bekommst direkt eine Anzeige, die 600€ Bußgeld bedeutet (Info von der Wasserschutzpolizei)! Beim ersten Vergehen drücken sie allerdings noch ein Auge zu und es hat keine weiteren Folgen. Beim zweiten Vergehen wird es dann aber teuer...
> 
> ...


 
Danke


----------



## randio (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Believer
Petri! Und ja, ist mir/uns gestern auch aufgefallen...
An Grundelfreien Spots gab es Zander und Spots mit vielen Grundelbissen waren Zanderfrei...

Langsam glaube ich, die Zander mögen solche Grundelansammlungen nicht.

Anfangs dachte ich, 
"viele Grundeln/Beutefische=viele Raubfische".
Mittlerweile bin ich mir aber "fast" sicher, dass es auf Zander nur bedingt oder nicht zutrifft.


----------



## Believer (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Randio, danke 
Übrigens ganz genau meine Theorie mit den Grundeln!
-viele Grundeln weniger Zander
-Viele Zander weniger Grundeln
Das die Grundel auf dem Speiseplan steht leuchtet ja jedem ein und bei meinen Zandern die dann doch in die Pfanne mussten waren auch welche im Magen.
Allerdings stehe ich voll hinter meiner Theorie, dass bei zu vielen Grundeln am Spot die Zander anscheinend genervt sind.
Entweder suchen sich die Zander an diesen Tagen neue Standplätze oder das ganze wirkt sich auf die Beisslaune aus und die Zettis sind mehr damit beschäftigt Grundelattacken abzuwehren als zu fressen|rolleyes


----------



## Klotczek (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Denke eher es ist umgekehrt. |kopfkrat

Grundsätzlich sind die Grundeln ja fast überall anzutreffen. 
Nachdem die Zander sich dann die ersten Exemplare geholt haben, "spricht sich das rum" und der Grundelschwarm zieht weiter. 
Die Zander bleiben am Platz und suchen nach den nicht mehr vorhandenen Fischen und finden den Gufi bzw. Köderfisch. :m

Da es mit Kunstködern bei mir einfach nicht laufen will;+#c;+, werd´ ich mein Glück am Montag wohl auch mal mit Wurm und Köfi versuchen.


----------



## randio (26. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Klotczek schrieb:


> Denke eher es ist umgekehrt. |kopfkrat
> 
> Grundsätzlich sind die Grundeln ja fast überall anzutreffen.
> Nachdem die Zander sich dann die ersten Exemplare geholt haben, "spricht sich das rum" und der Grundelschwarm zieht weiter.
> Die Zander bleiben am Platz und suchen nach den nicht mehr vorhandenen Fischen und finden den Gufi bzw. Köderfisch. :m



Glaube ich nicht so recht...
Die Grundeln attackieren auch 20cm Gufis, daher "eventuell" auch den ein oder anderen Zander, der ruhig am Boden liegt und gerade keine Lust auf Beute hat...
Vielleicht knallen sie ja auch nur auf die Flossen. 
Und man sagt den Glasaugen ja nach, dass sie äußerst schreckhaft sind.

Ich rede nicht von aktiv jagenden Zandern, sondern rein von den "ruhenden", die man auch ab und an zum Anbiss animieren kann.

Ist viel Spekulation, aber mittlerweile auch etwas Erfahrung...


----------



## -Andy- (27. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Zander vom We beide waren 70+....Köder war ein Kopyto River



Petri Alex, toller Zander... sehr schönes Tier! 


Gruss Andy


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Meine gestrige Tour war geprägt von Gegensätzen.
Zum einen wegen dem Wetter, mal Sonne und Wolken, dann Regenschauer vom feinsten.
Aber auch betreffend der Zander.
Gefischt habe ich ab ca. 12:30 Uhr bis 21:45 Uhr.
Der Anfang gestallte sich sehr zäh. Die ersten beiden Buhnen schienen Fischleer zu sein. An der 3. Buhne lief es dann besser. Zunächst hatte ich einen guten Fisch drann, der kaum 10 m vor meinen Füßen einstieg. Der Biß war der Hammer. Nur mit Mühe gelang es mir, den Fisch Richtung Steinpackung zu menövrieren. Vom Grund wollte er sich schon garnicht lösen. |bigeyes
Also etwas den Druck erhöhen. Diesem Zug beugte sich mein Gegner nur wiederwillig. Als der Fisch im Mittelwasser war, löste sich plötzlich der Haken. 
Nun ja, Fisch war jedenfalls da. 
Dannach hatte ich noch zwei kurze Kontakte. Lediglich ein kurzer Ruck in der Rute.
Dann durfte ich dem Vater Rhein mal schnell 3 Finn-S in 15 Minuten opfern. 
Anschließend eine lange Durststrecke von gut 4 Stunden. Zwischenzeitlich genoss ich ein leckeres Brötchen mit Bulette und einen abschließenden Snack. Es ist immer wieder schön, auch einfach mal entspannt den Blick schweifen zulassen und so die herliche Natur auf sich wirken zu lassen. #6
Es war etwa 18:45 Uhr und ich hatte den Shad gerade ausgeworfen, als in der Absinkphase ein Ruck durch die Rute ging. Der Anhieb kam postwendend. Kurz darauf lag ein 55-er Zander vor mir. Ich finde, den habe ich mir redlich verdient. Und so mußte dieser mich auch begleiten. Für eine Person gerade die rechte Größe.
Gegen 20:15 Uhr hatte ich dann wieder einen Kontakt. Keine 5 m vor mir. Anhieb und schon konnte der kleine Zetti gelandet werden. Kurz ihm in die Augen geschaut und gesagt, dass er die Mutter mal vorbei schicken soll. Dann ging es zurück ins Wasser.
Und wie es manchmal so ist. Schon beim nächsten Wurf war es so weit. Gerade als ich vor meinen Füßen den Shad langsam vom Grund hob, ging ein Schlag durch die Rute. Erst dachte ich schon, ich hänge zwischen den Steinen fest. Aber dem war nicht so. |bigeyes
Der Fisch war schwer, folgte aber direkt meinem starken Druck bis zur Oberfläche. Der kleine Drilling des Stingers saß ganz vorne an der Unterlippe. |bigeyes Er hatte wie gesagt beim anheben dannach geschnappt. Aber meine Freude wurde abruppt beendet, da der Drilling sich in dem Moment schon löste. 
Also kein Rendezvous mit der Mutter. 
Im Gegenzeil. Anschließend hat der "Opfergott" in Form von 3 weiteren Finn-S zugeschlagen. Es ging auf 21:00 Uhr zu. Ich tauschte den Shad gegen einen Wobbler aus. Firetiger sollte es sein. Ich stand immer noch an der Buhnenspitze. Eigentlich sollten es dort nur ein paar Probewürfe werden. Nun ja. Der 2. Probewurf endete vor meinen Füßen mit dem Biss eines Zetti. 
Da der Kleine die 50 cm kaum erreicht hatte, durfte er natürlich auch wieder zurück in sein Element.
Weitere Fischkontakte gab es leider nicht mehr. Auch nicht im flacheren Wasser in der Dunkelheit. Und so beendete ich den "Fangtag" um 21:45 Uhr und trat den Heimweg an.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Oliver03 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@mefohunter sag mal angelst du im Rhein? So viele Großfischkontakte wie du in der letzten Woche hattest habe ich vielleicht in einem ganzen Angeljahr.
Hoffentlich bekommst du auch mal einen raus und lässt uns hier mit einem Fangfoto teilhaben.


----------



## randio (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Naja, solche "Bisse" können auch immer mal regulär gehakte oder gerissene Brassen oder auch quergehakte Zander sein...
Gerade mit Stinger steigert das die Quote bis zu 300%.

Erinnerst du dich an meinen 5 minütigen Drill mit dem 50er quergehakten Zander?


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> @mefohunter sag mal angelst du im Rhein? So viele Großfischkontakte wie du in der letzten Woche hattest habe ich vielleicht in einem ganzen Angeljahr.
> Hoffentlich bekommst du auch mal einen raus und lässt uns hier mit einem Fangfoto teilhaben.



Ja ich angel im Rhein. 
Und was den Großfischkontakt angeht. |rolleyes
Tja der in der letzten Woche und die gestrigen waren bisher auch die einzigen. :q
Konnte vor gut 4 Wochen endlich meine Fast einjährige Durststrecke beenden. Na ja. Als "Rheinneuling". :q
Mit dem Foto wird`s wohl nichts, da mein Ladegerät für die Akkus defekt ist und ich so z.Z. keine Kamera dabei habe. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Naja, solche "Bisse" können auch immer mal regulär gehakte oder gerissene Brassen oder auch quergehakte Zander sein...
> Gerade mit Stinger steigert das die Quote bis zu 300%.
> 
> Erinnerst du dich an meinen 5 minütigen Drill mit dem 50er quergehakten Zander?



Die Möglichkeit bestünde theoretisch schon, allerdings kann man dann auch den einen oder anderen Fisch landen. Ich kann mich an einen in der Bauchflosse gehakten Karpfen von 16 Pfund aus der Elbe erinnern. Der Drill war einfach genial. Ich hatte auch schon andere quer gehakte Fische. Dorsche, Hechte, ....
Aber die blieben eben fast immer hängen. #6

Es ist wie`s ist. Genaues werde ich wohl nicht erfahren.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## randio (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Am Einzelhaken habe ich sehr viele Aussteiger von "gerissenen" Fischen. Oft sieht man dann nur noch eine Schuppe am Haken, oder Schleim am FC. Aber gut, in deinem Fall wieder viel Spekulation. Hoffentlich bekommste mal so einen Trümmer.


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Am Einzelhaken habe ich sehr viele Aussteiger von "gerissenen" Fischen. Oft sieht man dann nur noch eine Schuppe am Haken, oder Schleim am FC. Aber gut, in deinem Fall wieder viel Spekulation. Hoffentlich bekommste mal so einen Trümmer.



Ich arbeite dran. Ehrlich!  :q:q:q


----------



## Gufiwerfer (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War heute auch spontan los,erst in Krefeld diverse Buhnen befischt,nach dem dicken Regenschauer wollte ich erst nach Hause bin dann auf dem Heimweg doch noch zum Puff gefahren(Eisenbahnbassin)um kurz vor 20Uhr machte es ein agressiven Tock in der Rute,das Resulat war ein gerade massiger Zander,der direkt wieder ins Wasser zurück kam,so gerade eben entschneidert,dort waren recht viele Angler anwesend,aber beim umherschauen ging bei keinem was so richtig.


----------



## lsski (30. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War Gestern von 20:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Am Rhein und kein Fisch hat geraubt oder gebissen, Toten stille!
Nicht auf Spiner Gummi oder Wobbler.
|kopfkrat Ob das am Neumond liegt?
Oder an der Wassertemperatur von 23°C auf jetzt 21°C ?
Ich gehe in drei Tagen noch mal.


----------



## pk0312 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moin Jungs ,war heute in der Pause wieder mal los und muss sagen kaum scheint die sonne beissen die Fische wieder in 45 min 2 zettis und ein Rapfen 
















Gestern Nachmittag dagegen gabs nur Grundeln dafür aber eine Doublette die "Biester" sind echt Hardcore geworden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Pk 

Ich hab heute ein neuen Spot ausprobiert das war eine Köder Grube. Musste viele Köder da lassen hatte auch Gute Zander insgesammt waren es 9 Zander und ein Barsch in einer Stunde.


----------



## Marrec83 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Petri Pk
> 
> Ich hab heute ein neuen Spot ausprobiert das war eine Köder Grube. Musste viele Köder da lassen hatte auch Gute Zander insgesammt waren es 9 Zander und ein Barsch in einer Stunde.


 

60 Minuten / 10 Fische = alle 6 Minuten ein Zander. Dazu noch nicht eingerechnet die vielen Köderverluste und das neu knoten...

Tut mir leid, aber für mich sehr unglaubwürdig. |kopfkrat


----------



## Peter K. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Badboy

Alle zu klein für ein Foto ?


----------



## randio (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nach den letzten "mauen" Tagen mit maximal 2-3 Zandern, 
gab es gestern mal wieder ne Handvoll, auch bessere.
Leider ist noch ein schöner Barsch ausgestiegen.
Bilder folgen.


----------



## Marrec83 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ne die waren nicht klein... er hat ja "Gute Zander" gefangen... Und es war auch bestimmt Absicht dass er "Gut" GROß geschrieben hat... fängt also mit einem kapitalen Buchstaben an |uhoh:


----------



## Peter K. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Marrec

Dann bin ich mal auf die Fotos gespannt

Übrigens habe ich heute in 30min 7 Zander gefangen, leider hatte ich meine Kamera nicht dabei, waren alles gute Zander 70 aufwärts


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Badboy
> 
> Alle zu klein für ein Foto ?



Größe war ok. Du brauchst auch nicht den Kluck*******r spielen. Hab schon Genug groß Zander dieses Jahr gefangen brauch Sie auch nicht posten weil so ein möchte gern Peter Fotos sehen will.


----------



## Peter K. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hauptsache man glaubt selbst dran

Jeder andere denkt sich seinen Teil dabei, passt schon

Übrigens fällt es mir schwer deiner Sprache zu folgen....


----------



## masterpike (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> 60 Minuten / 10 Fische = alle 6 Minuten ein Zander. Dazu noch nicht eingerechnet die vielen Köderverluste und das neu knoten...
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber für mich sehr unglaubwürdig. |kopfkrat




Was klingt daran unglaubwürdig?


----------



## Deep Water (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

*na das hier*


badboy199 schrieb:


> ... ein Barsch in einer Stunde.


  :q


----------



## Peter K. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Fängst du einen Barsch, ist der Tag im A....

@Badboy
Auch dein zweiter Post Edit war leider nichts. Es heißt nicht Gluck oder Kluck....er, sondern KLUG......er  leitet sich vom Wort "Klug" ab


----------



## Bruno 01 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@pk
das Foto mit den Grundeln ist der Hammer |bigeyes

@PK
Du bist der Hammer 




Bruno #h


----------



## pk0312 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Es ist wie immer dieses Jahr unser lieber Herr K. fängt nix und meint dann weil er den Zanderfred letztes Jahr eröffnet hat ist er der beste Angler überhaupt und wenn jemand mal gut fängt wirds gleich ins unglaubwürdige gezogen weil das EGO des Herrn K. es wohl nicht verkraftet das dieses Jahr die Karten neu gemischt wurden und ER nicht der Papst persönlich ist.

Und diese Klugsch.......rei bezüglich der Rechtschreibung #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

NUR PEINLICH und ziemlich beleidigend


----------



## h3nn3 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich wundere mich auch gerade wirklich, was hier mit einigen Leuten los ist. Unglaubwürdig sind 9 Zander und 1 Barsch in einer Stunde sicher NICHT! Jeder, der schon etwas länger auf Zander fischt (und falls ich mich recht an einen deiner letzten Beiträge in einem Thread erinnere, Peter K.) angelst du erst seit knapp nem Jahr gezielt auf Zander, weiß dass solche Sternstunden gerade beim Zanderfischen durchaus möglich sind! Hat man den Fisch gefunden, kann es Schlag auf Schlag gehen. Gerade an einem so großen Gewässer wie dem Rhein, an welchem die Zander minütlich nachrücken können ist das mit Sicherheit keine Seltenheit. (und Bevor hier jetzt wieder einige Leute klug*******n möchten: Ich denke es gibt genügend Angler am Rhein, die nicht im AB angemeldet sind bzw hier nicht posten, aber trotzdem extrem gut fangen) 
Ich weiß nicht was der Hintergrund für solche armseligen Kommentare ist, gerade auch in Verbindung mit dem Anprangern der Rechtschreibfehler. Da muss man es echt schon nötig haben... 
Normalerweise mische ich mich bei solchen Geschichten nicht ein, aber in diesem Fall musste das einfach mal sein.  Wirklich nur arm, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!

Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Achim_68 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

So liebe Leute, kriegt Euch mal wieder ein und kommt wieder zurück zum Thema.

Danke


----------



## Buchsbaum (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

mmh kann mich gut daran erinnern das ich letztes Jahr einen Angler beim Gummifischen gesehen hab der auch in der Stunde wo ich bei ihm war 8Zander und 2 Barsche hatte^^
Zwar waren die Zander nicht besonders gross aber immerhin.|bigeyes


----------



## omnimc (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich halte mich mal vornehm raus(wenn ich einen zander im jahr hätte würde ich mit prallen)

 aber die doublete Respekt.

soviel kann man doch gar nicht falsch machen.
die meisten von euch verlieren doch die fische nach dem foto.bei mir kommen die nichtmal zum termin!!!|uhoh:


----------



## donlotis (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Der war mal wieder gut und nötig #h:









Gruß Don


----------



## Gufiwerfer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den Zettis,werde heute abend auch wieder losziehen,schauen was der abend so bringen wird


----------



## Zander Janky (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich werd  mich auch gleich auf dem  Weg machen,mal schauen ob die Zettis im Rhein beißen wollen!


----------



## zorra (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

....ich werd nicht mehr...die Grundelfotos Geil#6...das die Weissfischangler nee Krise kriegen ist bekannt...habe die Woche nee NL-Kollege getroffen der hatte welche ine Waal am Haken beim verticalen und wusste nicht was das für Biester sind....jetzt weiss er es.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## WallerKalle04 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

paar tage nicht hier und am wassser schon geht hier die party ab:g#6


----------



## masterpike (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War heute 1,5 Stunden in der Nachmittagshitze am Wasser. Es gab 7 Zander + einige Aussteiger und nen Barsch um die 40 der leider vor meinen Füßen ausgeschlitzt ist. Zander leider nur bis ca 50, alles in allem sehr kurzweiliges und interessantes Angeln am Rhein. Morgen früh gehts weiter.

gruß

masterpike


----------



## Koalano1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri, Meister 
Viel Glück für morgen!!


----------



## sven_sid (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wollte morgen so gegen 17 uhr nach neuss / dormagen / düsseldorf zum rhein hat jemand lust mit nen par gummis zu schmeißen???

gruß sven


----------



## Zander Janky (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bin geraden vom Rhein zurück,wie schon erwähnt war ich an der Grav Insel,und konnte ein scnnipsel Zetti überlisten von 30-35 cm gemessen hab ich ihn nicht,der kleine scheiß.. schwimmt natürlich wieder. Und danach hatte ich noch drei weitere Bisse gehabt,die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte! 

MfG Zander Janky


----------



## randio (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

7 Zander in so kurzer Zeit sind momentan mal echt ne Ansage...
Petri!

@Janky
Foto von was? Sag nicht vom 30er Zander... |bigeyes

Gut das du deinen Beitrag editiert hast, sowas macht man echt nicht.
Die kleinen sind sicher noch empfindlicher.
Aber scheinst ja lernwillig zu sein. ;-)
Vielleicht gibt es die Tage bei dir ja mal nen größeren, 
dann freue ich mich auch aufs Bild.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War gestern von 18-1Uhr am Rhein,das Ergebnis waren 4 Zander(chen)der "grösste"war wohl soeben massig,der kleinste ging aber auf einen 16cm Shad mit nem 40Gramm Kopf..


----------



## Zander Janky (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich werd heute Abend noch mal zum Rhein fahren,ich hoffe das ich heute mehr Erfolg haben werde!

MfG


----------



## zorra (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

.....war heute am NL-Rhein für 2Std...Fische waren alle noch im Urlaub...bin dann rüber zur Raubfischmesse nach Maurik....viele 2012 Tackel anschauen....Tasche voll machen bis Geld alle war und ab nach Hause.....und nächste Woche wird das neue dann wieder im Rhein versenkt.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## Zander Janky (3. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich war geraden noch mal am Rhein,an der besagten Stelle wie gestern! Aber nichts ging,nicht mal einen zupfer gehabt.#c
Ich hoffe das die Anderen mehr Erfolg hatten. 

MfG


----------



## welsstipper (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

kann mir jemand von den zander jägern mal ne stelle sagen die erfolgsversprechend ist im raum leverkusen bis düsseldorf ??? auch dormagen ist ok.... 

ich fische wenn immer nur hier in monheim die ecke und wuppermündung aber zander gibt es leider keine jedenfalls habe ich noch keine gefangen.... und kenne sonst leider auch kein stellen... da das erste rheinjahr ... im gegenzug kann ich euch super stellen für aal und wels an der weser im raum nienburg/weser erläutern.... 

gruß aus langenfeld


----------



## Acharaigas (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hi leute,

wird mal wieder zeit zumindest etwas zu posten. gefangen wurden einige zander, aber die größen waren bescheiden. der 60+ unten war einer der besseren in den letzten 2 wochen.


----------



## sven_sid (5. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

tach zusammen ich war gestern abend am rhein!

am wasser angekommen habe ich mehrere würfe mit dem gummi gemacht!
als ich dan bemerkte das vor meinen füßen die zander gejagt haben habe ich auf einen flachlaufenden wobbler gewechselt und 2 würfe später direckt am ufer baaaaaam ein schöner zander eingestiegen 65 cm der natürlich wieder schwimmen durfte!

der abend war echt aufregend habe viele nachleufer gehabt und noch 3 weitere zander gefangen.

gruß sven


----------



## Anek20dot (5. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri den Fängern !! #h Sa. früh gab es 2 Zander (45 u. 55 cm) auf Wobbler, sowie einen 61 ger auf Gufi. Erstaunlich ist, dass es nur 3 Bisse gab. Gott sei Dank alle verwertet.


----------



## Acharaigas (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gestern spät abends (23 uhr) mit besuch aus österreich kurz am wasser gewesen um ihm das baitcasten zu zeigen. innerhalb kürzester zeit 3 zander, von denen 2 richtig gut waren, aber:

alles aussteiger. da steckte echt der wurm drin. #q

leider war es nur ein sehr kurzer ausflug da daheim die fraune warteten... und dabei waren die zettis richtig gut drauf. es hat gut geraubt. hätte ne topnacht werden können.


----------



## sven_sid (7. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

montag war ich noch mal am wasser und konnte einen 62cm zander landen das war dan auch der einzige!

gruß sven


----------



## Promachos (7. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> leider war es nur ein sehr kurzer ausflug da daheim die fraune warteten... *hätte *ne topnacht werden können.



Warum schreibst du im Irrealis?|kopfkrat#c|supergri|supergri

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Acharaigas (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Promachos schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du im Irrealis?|kopfkrat#c|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß Promachos



weil mir bis morgens um 5 (so lang ging der abend) immer wieder durch den kopf ging was ich am wasser alles verpasst haben könnte. selten die zander so aggressiv rauben gesehen...


----------



## ayron (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Morgen Rheinfreunde ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich auf die Frage niemals eine 100% Antwort bekommen kann.
Mir ist gestern mein erster schöner Rheinfisch im drill ausgestiegen( Haken aufgebogen).
Ich muss immer wieder drüber nachdenken was es war.

Hier ein Paar Fakten zum Ablauf(  vieleicht kommt einem das bekannt vor)?

Biss-> Anhieb

Erst Kontakt sehr unspektakulär ( wie ein nasses Handtuch) pro Zander

lässt sich schön von der Steinpackung zu einer Sandbank führen ( Fisch hat Masse, bleibt ohne viel Theater am Grund)
pro Zander

Kommt dann relativ schnell nach oben( 1min) 3m vorm Ufer
pro Zander

Dann Jedoch fängt er an förmlich auszurasten. ( schüttelt sich an der Oberfläche ca 10 sek lang)
eher Hechtmäßig

Dann nimmt er ein paar Meter Schnur in Richtung Grund
contra Zander

Kommt schnell wieder hoch lässt sich führen ( "Huhu Gewonnen")?
pro Zander

Schlag in der Rute Faaaaaa..... ab

Der Fisch verabschiedete sich dann noch mit einem Schwall in die Dunkelheit.
Ich Konnte leider nichts sehen, da es dunkel war und keine unserer Lampen eingeschaltet war.

Die Kontrolle der Rute ergab dann 2er VMC ( kein Babarian(der rote)) aufgebogen.

Das Vorfach 10cm überm Köder ganz leicht aufgeraut und verdreht(wellig).
evtl  kleiner Waller( Rollen an der Oberfläche)

Ergo Köder Weggesaugt( Kein Wunder bei 5 cm Twister



)

Kein Schleim.

Volumen des Fisches in etwa eines 70er Rapfens

Mein Fehler.... Bremse zu hart für den kleinen Haken( davor 2/0 und 3/0 er gefischt)


Vieleicht kommt einem ja der Ablauf bekannt vor und kann einen Tipp abgeben.

Noch zur Stelle Kies geht über in eine Sandbank und Davor befindet sich ein Loch.
Tagsüber konnten wir kleine Grundeln und Zander beobachten, die am Köder Zupften.

Abschließend noch ein Tipp 10 min vor dem Biss konnten wir ein Lautes Knallen Hören gefolgt einen Schwall an der Oberfläche.
Dies hörte sich so an, als ob etwas per Unterdruck Nahrung von der Oberfläche saugen würde und dieser Unterdruck Kollabiert.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## masterpike (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also ich tippe mal stark auf Zander.
Mir ist in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, dass die Stachelträger ganz schön kampfstark (stärker als sonst) sind.
Und das ein Zander Schnur nimmt und in Richtung Grund abziehen will, das hatte ich auch schon öfter.

Vermutlich hat nach deinem Drill ein Waller geraubt.

Bei meinen Wallerkontakten hatte ich immer Schleim am Vorfach und auch kleine Waller schlagen wild in das Vorfach.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## ayron (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke schonaml für deine Einschätzung jedoch war das Saugen vor dem Biss/Drill.


----------



## pk0312 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

definitif Zetti in der oberen Gewichtsklasse die kämpfen ziemlich genau so wie du es geschildert hast und ein 2/0 er jig is sehr dünndrähtig wenn da die bremse falsch eingestellt ist biegt der auf

Das saugen klingt starkt nach wels hat aber vermutlich nix mit deinem fisch zu tun denn wenn er nach unten abzieht haste immer schleim an der schnur


----------



## ayron (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hehe....Hauptsache der Jig hängt nicht samt Köder im Fisch#6


@Pk es war sogar nur ein 2er nichtmal ein 2/0......und ich hatte davor natürlich noch gedacht könntest ja was aufdrehen bei dem kleinem Haken.....


Falls ihr jetzt fragt, wie man darauf kommt mit nem 2er Haken und nem 5cm twister im Rhein zu angeln:q

Wir konnten noch im hellen beobachten wie viele Grundeln dem Köder folgten.
Größe und Farbe des Köders entsprach den Grundeln auf der Sandbank sehr gut.

Werde mal Schauen wann ich das nächste mal los kann und hoffe dann kann ich das Rätsel selber lösen


----------



## randio (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Es könnte auch einfach ein quergehakter Fisch gewesen sein.
Ein 50-55er Zander, mittig oder sogar etwas weiter hinten gehakt fühlt sich an wie der Fisch des Lebens...

Vieles was du geschrieben hast, spricht dafür...
Sogar der Biss kann sein. Auch das Aufbiegen, da der Druck bei einem quergehakten Fisch auf den Haken immens steigt.

Naja, 100%ig wirste es nie herausfinden.


----------



## Roma (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich würde auch auf einen gehakten Fisch tippen. Dein Beschreibung passt dazu. Ich hatte erst vor kurzem eine Brasse quergehakt und die hat auch ziehmlichen Radau gemacht.  Die Haken die du verwendet hast sind natürlich alles andere als angebracht für das Gewässer grade die runden Haken biegen sehr schnell auf...
Naja Petri weiterhin ;-)


----------



## ayron (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jo ich werds wohl nie herausfinden, aber das muss ja nicht zum Nachteil sein
Macht einen natürlich richtig heiß auf angeln , wenn man sowas erlebt:m

Gerissen kann man eigentlich fast ausschließen, da mit 2gr Jig und ich meine eigentlich eher mehr geschliffen als gegiggt zu haben.
Aber möglich ist alles#c

Danke für eure Einschätzungen#6

Ich glaube mal wir können das hier beenden und ihr Fische Zeigen


----------



## Habakuk (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo Kollegen,
konnte vorgestern meinen PB Zander fangen. 85cm und fast 11 Pfund.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri!!! aber ganz schön viel schwarz... |uhoh:


----------



## Gufiwerfer (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum PB,denke das ich am WE auch wieder ans Wasser kommen werde


----------



## PLATINESOX (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri zum pb zander!ich bin am sonntag auch al wieder m rhein!#6


----------



## Bruno 01 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!!! aber ganz schön viel schwarz... |uhoh:


 

Bis auf die komische rote Rolle :q



Auch von mir ein dickes Petri
schöner Zetti #6


Bruno #h


----------



## Acharaigas (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gratuliere zum pb!


----------



## sven_sid (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

was heist den pb ^^

kann damit leider nichts anfangen aber petri zum zander ^^


----------



## bounceya (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

persönliche bestmarke


----------



## Gufiwerfer (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Morgen nachmittag oder Sonntag vormittag gehts zum Rhein


----------



## otti90 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Bis auf die komische rote Rolle :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht nach der red arc von spro aus ^^


----------



## randio (10. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Auch mal wieder ein "etwas" besserer unter mehreren kleinen...
http://img851.*ih.us/img851/709/andyzetti2.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio

werde Morgen Früh ein paar Buhnen abklopfen.


----------



## Aurikus (11. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri @ randio!!!

Tageszeit dürfte wohl klar sein. Würde aber gerne wissen, ob du Ihn per Ansitz, oder mit Kunstköder geholt hast!?

Gruß Aurikus!!!


----------



## otti90 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Petri @ randio!!!
> 
> Tageszeit dürfte wohl klar sein. Würde aber gerne wissen, ob du Ihn per Ansitz, oder mit Kunstköder geholt hast!?
> 
> Gruß Aurikus!!!



ich bin mal so frei und antworte ^^ Kunstköder 

gruß otti


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hatte Heute 4 Zander der Größte war um die 50 cm. Alle Zander gingen auf nen Fin S...


----------



## Bruno 01 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@ Randio+B.Boy
Petri zu den Zettis #6





Bruno #h


----------



## PLATINESOX (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bei mir sinds gestern 3 zander geworden der grösste war 55cm!

grüsse marcel


----------



## Oliver03 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Habe gerade gesehen das Platinesox um 4.50Uhr morgens gepostet hat das er was gefangen hat. Daher kam ich auf die Idee das er Nachts gefangen hat!?

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht mit dem nächtlichen Kunstköderangeln auf Zander? Beißen die bei euch die ganze Nacht gleich gut oder habt ihr bestimmte Beißzeiten zu denen besonders viel geht? Kennt ihr auch Zeiten zu denen mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts beißt?

Ich bin mal auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Es sind immer verschiedene Zeiten meiner Erfahrung nach. Das Wasser am Rhein ist meist klar deshalb gehen die Zander Nachts auf Jagt. Die Zander bleiben nicht auf einer Stellen Sie sind aktiv und jagen entlang der Steinpackung.


----------



## randio (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Oliver
Länger als 23-24 Uhr bleibe ich nicht. Bis dahin hatte ich die letzten Wochen immer mein Soll erfüllt und bin dann bei der nächst größeren Beissflaute, >30 Min. abgehauen.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Alle Zander gingen auf nen Fin S...


Jigst du den Fin S oder faulenzen? Hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Biss drauf. 

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Oliver03 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> @Oliver
> Länger als 23-24 Uhr bleibe ich nicht. Bis dahin hatte ich die letzten Wochen immer mein Soll erfüllt und bin dann bei der nächst größeren Beissflaute, >30 Min. abgehauen.





Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das nach 24Uhr meist wenig geht. 
Hat mal jemand zwischen 24 und 3Uhr morgens gefangen? 
Ich habe es bisher nur einmal geschafft in der Zeit zu wobbeln und war nicht erfolgreich, obwohl die Stelle nachweislich gut war die Tage zuvor zwischen 22und 24Uhr


----------



## Gufiwerfer (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Im Dunkeln habe ich meistens sehr wenig erfolg mit Gummi,fange vorwiegend morgens sowie Tagsüber,wollte aber demnächst mal anfangen zu wobbeln


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Jigst du den Fin S oder faulenzen? Hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Biss drauf.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Meist faulenze ich.


----------



## e!k (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Meist faulenze ich.




Wirklich ? Das traue ich mich irgendwie nicht  Ich jigge die immer. Welche Größe verwendest du denn, wenn ich fragen darf? Selbst die 5inch Dinger haben ja recht wenig Eigenaktion. Die verwende ich nämlich.


----------



## marant (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute, 20:30 Uhr, 60er Zander auf Kopyto Gummifisch.
Leider ist es bei dem einen geblieben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



e!k schrieb:


> Wirklich ? Das traue ich mich irgendwie nicht  Ich jigge die immer. Welche Größe verwendest du denn, wenn ich fragen darf? Selbst die 5inch Dinger haben ja recht wenig Eigenaktion. Die verwende ich nämlich.



Fische zurzeit die Fin S in 5 und 5,75 Größe.
Die Aktion reicht aus. Musst die Fin S dann probieren wenn auf Action Köder nichts geht.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (13. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Meist faulenze ich.



Also eine oder zwei Kurbelumdrehungen je nach Gewicht und dann wieder absinken lassen.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern Abend am Eisenbahnbassin gab es einen knapp 50er Zetti,gleich gehts los ein paar Buhnen abklopfen


----------



## Don Carlos (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo und Petri liebe AB Gemeinde. 

Da der Thread hier in dem Raubfisch Forum für Zander am Rhein steht möchte ich  gerne mal eine Frage stellen oder eine Empfehlung bekommen. 

Ich wollte mir eine Rute für den Rhein (von Duisburg - Xanthen) zu  legen, und zwar für das Zanderangeln in und ausserhalb der Buhnenköpfe.  Ich möchte gerne mit Gummifischen, Wobblern angeln, also in diese  Richtung. 

Was würdet ihr mir für eine Angel empfehlen? Was für eine Rolle und Schnur? Das Material sollte schon wirklich gutes sein, die Rute nicht allzu lang am besten das alles auch noch günstig. 

Bitte nich falsch verstehen, ich möchte keine billig Angel kaufen,  sondern halt was gutes und vielleicht günstiges. Wenn wirklich gutes nur  teuer geht dann schlagt das Bitte trotzdem vor. Dann überlege ich mir  vielleicht doch ein bisschen mehr zu investieren... 

Danke im Voraus. Don


----------



## Stichlingjoschi (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo Don,

ich glaube da bist du hier etwas am Thema vorbei. Dies Thema heißt ja "Aktuelle Zanderfänge" und nicht "Was für ein Tackle brauche ich ??" |kopfkrat

Nicht Böse sein, aber werf doch mal die Suchfunktion an, hier im Forum wurde schon soooooo viel über das Tackle für den Rhein geschrieben.

Grüße

joschi


----------



## Gufiwerfer (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sodele,heute in Duisburg gewesen,konnte wieder nur ein um die 50er erwischen,der direkt wieder zurück durfte,und noch so gerade eben nach Hause gekommen,jetzt heisst es erstmal Auto reparieren


----------



## randio (17. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nachdem mein Kumpel die Tage sehr gut gefangen hat, war ich auch mal wieder am Rhein...

Also quantitativ lief es sehr gut, auch mal wieder schöne Bisse beim "jiggen" auf Gufi.

Qualitativ hat mein Kumpel uns dann rausgerissen...
http://img690.*ih.us/img690/5057/z70jf.jpg

Dann habe ich noch das hier gefangen...
Das Teil hat meinen Wobbler volley genommen!!!
Was ist das? Sieht mir aus wie ein Aland mit nem Hauch einer Brasse.
http://img268.*ih.us/img268/5467/alando.jpg


----------



## jkc (17. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Alter das Ding sieht aus wie eine T-Virus-Brasse aus Resident Evil, -aber Petri!

Grüße JK


----------



## Jockel13883 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich würde mal auf kapitale Güster tippen. Petri!


----------



## Bruno 01 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio
Petri,schöner Zander 
Das andere Teil #c
Aber witzig das immer wieder "Friedfische" auf Kunstköder gehen und auch Karpfen Köfis nehmen.



Bruno #h


----------



## Acharaigas (17. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri zu den fischen.

@randio... ist meines wissens nach mit sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit eine güster. eine kapitale wohl gemerkt. 

hab schon mehrfach 30+ cm güstern in tschechien an der elbe auf kleine köderfische gefangen. auf kunstköder noch nicht.

gratuliere. in größe und methode ein seltener fang, besonders am rhein.


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio #h

Erst mal Petri zu den Zandern. #6

Und bei Deinem "Beifang" handelt es sich mit Sicherheit um eine große Güster. #6
Die haben wir früher beim Friedfischangeln in der Peene (M-V) sehr viel geangelt.
Auf Gummi hatte ich die aber auch noch nicht.
Dennoch bin ich der festen Überzeugung, daß die größeren Friedfische durchaus kleine Fischchen nicht verschmähen.
Brassen, Plötzen und Rotferdern haben wir früher gezielt mit kleinen goldfarbenen Spinnern gefangen. Und das, obwohl genügend Futter für die Friedfische vorhanden war.

Gestern hat es mich auch mal wieder an den Rhein gezogen.
Allerdings hatte ich in 6 Stunden lediglich zwei Fischkontakte. Der erste Biß kam nach dem ersten anlupfen des Gummis bei dem Wurf. Zweimal TOCK und das war`s. 
Der zweite Biß kam kurz nachdem der Gufi auf das Wasser aufschlug. Er war vielleicht gerade 50 - 100 cm abgesackt. Ein Ruck und mehr nicht. |uhoh:
Na was soll`s. Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch ein Fangtag. Außerdem:
Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt den Fisch! #6
In diesem Sinne,

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War Heute kurz am Rhein und die Zander waren aktiv in 2 Stunden gab es 4 Bisse. 2 Bisse konnte ich verwerten...


----------



## depo (19. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey Leute,

Wenn ich das hier alles lese beneide ich euch sehr... Muss unbedingt mal an den Rhein angel gehen.. Hier bei uns in Kassel an der Fulda ist es echt sau schwer mal nen Zander zu fangen, ich hatte leider noch keinen nur nen paar Hechte und davon auch nicht alzu viele.

Ist es im Rhein im allgemeinen recht gut Zander zu angeln oder gibts auch Regionen wo garnichts geht?

Lieben Gruß
Dennis


----------



## randio (20. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Badboy
Petri, das sind ja schon "bessere" die Spaß machen.

@Depo
In anderen Foren oder Threads liest man oft, dass es nicht überall am Rhein gleich läuft.


----------



## Der-Graf (20. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also ganz grob würde ich mal sagen, dass man am Niederrhein sehr gut auf Zander angeln kann. Ab Köln (ungefähr!) und weiter südlich ist es eher schwierig, wenn auch machbar. Aber da sind Schneidertage dann häufiger, als welche mit großen Zanderstrecken...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute gab es 2 Zander alles bis 60 cm.


@depo

Am Rhein muss mal sich ein wenig auskennen. Viele Zander werden am Niederrhein gefangen. Die Strecke bei Köln und Düsseldorf soll nicht so doll sein man hört zwar von ein paar guten Zandern sind aber immer seltener. Ab Duisburg wird es interessanter. Man sollte auch Sommer und Winter Spots unterscheiden. Bis Anfang Oktober sollte man lieber  Strecke machen und Buhnen Felder aussuchen ab Oktober ziehen die Zander in die Häfen rein und da sind die Duisburger Häfen das beste was der Niederrrhein zu bieten hat....


----------



## depo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Vielen Dank für die Tips, da wenn ich schobmal die lange Reise antrete es sich auch lohnen sollte..
Weisst du auch zufällig wo ich da am besten ne Angelkarte bekomme?


Lieben Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Gufiwerfer (20. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/erlaubnisscheine.htm


Ort oder PLZ eingeben,scon hast du es


----------



## depo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Vielen Dank.
Recht günstig der Schein...


----------



## otti90 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute gabs einen netten beifang beim zanderfischen






1,54m







Gruß Otti


----------



## Der-Graf (21. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Schönes Ding! Kunst- oder Naturköder? Wie lang durftest du den denn an der Zanderrute drillen?


----------



## otti90 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

auf kunstköder, geschlagene 20 min , mein arm tat au gut weh danach ;D


----------



## randio (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ganz stark!
Bei dieser Größe ist es absolut nicht selbstverständlich diese Fische am Rhein bei Starker Strömung und den Packungen zu fangen!!! Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## masterpike (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Otti: Fettes Petri.

Bei uns (randio und mir) gab es gestern viele Bisse + Aussteiger + 3 Zander bis 60. Leider zwei noch bessere verloren.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## otti90 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

danke, das war au krass, war echt mega glücklich das der sich nicht verabschiedet hat, nachher kam noch nen angler fragt ob wir was gefangen haben, wir sagen nen wels, er ja wo isn der 


ja Petri an euch beide, Zander hatten wir gestern nur einen :-/, aber ich hab jz immer noch nen grinsen in den backen ;D


gruß otti


----------



## manolo86 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@otti90
Petri zu dem Wels, das ist echt ein toller Fang.


----------



## Besorger (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri auch von mir


----------



## randio (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Stellvertretend für gestern... 
Nur blöd, dass uns zwei richtig gute ausgestiegen sind.

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/4749/imagezander.jpg


----------



## otti90 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an randio und masterpike!

Nächste mal bleiben die hängen ;-)

Gruß Otti


----------



## Roma (23. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Jungs,
@ randio: Werden die größeren wieder langsam aktiver?


----------



## randio (23. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ne, eher nicht...

Heute war ich mal "feedern", das erste mal seit ca. 2 Jahren.
Es gab Brassen, einen schönen Aland und ein Rotauge.
Aber die Grundeln sind mal richtig übel...
Das reicht nun auch wieder für die nächsten zwei Jahre. #d

Auf dem Rückweg konnte ich an zwei Spots noch 5 Zander 
und eine fette Brasse (nicht gerissen) fangen. 
Aber lediglich einer der Zander kratzte an die 50.
Ging fast Schlag auf Schlag, aber dann hat sich DER Erfolgsköder verabschiedet... 
Und da ich ja "eigentlich" feedern war, hatte ich auch nur einen davon in der Box.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (24. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War gestern Abend für 2 Stündchen,konnte 2 Zander überlisten,so langsam werden die Bisse wieder agressiver


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio und Gufiwerfen

@randio kann deine aussage nur bestätigen...es viele kleine Zander zurzeit unterwegs...hier mal ein paar Bilder von den letzten 2 Tagen..


----------



## Anek20dot (24. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute morgens gab es 9 Zander bis 63 cm. Kumpel war schon um 3.00 am Wasser. Bin gg. 5.00 dazugestoßen. Da hatter er schon 4 Stück auf Wobbler gefangen.

Beim Wobbeln gab's für mich kein Fisch. Um ca. 6.30 wurde guffiert. Ich konnte mich, beim prächtigen Wetter, mit 3 Z ebenfalls entschneidern.


----------



## Acharaigas (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

bei mir ist z.z. der wurm drin...

ein aussteiger und ein nachläufer. beide vermutlich durchschnittsgröße...


----------



## otti90 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute gabs bei uns 6 zander bis 60 cm. Allerdings gings bei uns erst in der dämmerung los. 4 auf gummi, 2 auf wobbler

Foto vom 60er reich ich evtl morgen nach.

Gruß Otti


----------



## sven_sid (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tach zusammen war gestern kurz am rhein! warum?

erstmal gab es einen mitleren barsch und beim ca 10 würf einen hammer bis ca wie ein hänger doch dieser hänger entpupte sich dann schnell in einen hammer harten gegen wehr!

tippe da mal auf wels das ging dan 5 min gut bis die angel dan brach und mieine schöne hand made rute hin war packte ich mir die schnur und versuchte dan den drill mit handschuhen und loser schnur weiter zu machen was natürlich nicht funktioniert hatg und da ist an auch noch die schnur gerisssen naja macht man nichts 

jetzt muss ich mir ne neue angel Bauen ^^

gruß sven


----------



## Junior* (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



sven_sid schrieb:


> Tach zusammen war gestern kurz am rhein! warum?
> 
> erstmal gab es einen mitleren barsch und beim ca 10 würf einen hammer bis ca wie ein hänger doch dieser hänger entpupte sich dann schnell in einen hammer harten gegen wehr!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren welcher Blank es war? 


Die Zander sind letzter Zeit gut drauf konnte Heute insgesamt 9 Zander verbuchen der Größte hatte mal 50 cm.....


----------



## randio (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri badboy, 9 Stück ist ja schon ganz okay.

Roma und ich waren gegen abend auch ne Runde unterwegs.

War recht eigenartig...

Erst konnten wir uns recht schnell entschneidern, aber dann blieb es bis auf zwei weitere Aussteiger erstmal ruhig.

Als wir "fast" aufgeben wollten, ging auf einmal die Party los...
Wir konnten 7 Zander bis ca. 60cm erwischen, aber es hätten auch gut und gerne 12-13 Stück werden können/müssen.
(Bild wird nachgeliefert)

Wir hatten teils unglaublich harte Bisse, wie wir es bisher kaum kannten.


----------



## andreas999 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio ihr geht ja gut ab beim zander angeln.ich gehe auch schon ca.6 monate auf zander spinnen und hatte auch schon den ein oder andern zander aber max. 2 an einem tag,jetzt meine frage wie führt ihr den gummi, so langsam wie möglich über den grund jiggen oder er schnell?und wann fangt ihr er tags oder wie die meisten abends?ich angel zwichen ludwigshafe-mainz eventuell hat das ja auch mit der gegend was zu tun und bei euch geht es besser.und bei uns gibts auch viele buhnen die aber leider nicht so tief sind ich denk so max 3 meter.

thx für eure hilfe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ein dicken Barsch gab es Gestern auch Kollege musste den Barsch landen da ich etwas weiter weg stand...


----------



## randio (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/8249/90431798.jpg


@andreas999
Ich denke in Mainz ist es generell etwas schwieriger als hier am Niederrhein. Momentan geht es in den Abendstunden recht gut, aber auch mal tagsüber. Wenn das Wasser klar und der Wasserstand tief ist, stehen sie Tagsüber oft etwas weiter im Strom und/oder in tieferen Löchern.
Zur Köderführung, mal läuft das und mal läuft das...
Einfach probieren und variieren.


----------



## Anek20dot (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri @ randio und badboy... sieht gut aus... ich werd's evtl. So. oder Mo. probieren... mal schauen was geht #h


----------



## Markus1981 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Werd morgen mal gehn bei uns in duisburg mal schauen was beißt. Gestern Abend gewesen und das einzige was gebissen hat war ein kleiner zander von 25 cm Zum Glück nur ganz vorne gebissen so war er schnell wieder zurück gesetzt. Und beim köfi stippen 20 Grundeln und 5 kleine Rotaugen aber selbst über die grundeln kann ich mich freuen dienen als futterfisch für meine Fischfressenden schlangen.


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Markus1981 schrieb:


> Werd morgen mal gehn bei uns in duisburg mal schauen was beißt.


 
Hi Ho 

Also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der Rheinpegel in Duisburg in Ordnung ist ?


P.S.: Guten Appetit deinen Schlangen #h


----------



## sven_sid (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

hi der blank war von cts der est blank 20 - 75 g wurfgewicht


----------



## Markus1981 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hi Ho
> 
> Also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der Rheinpegel in Duisburg in Ordnung ist ?
> 
> ...




Ja doch soweit ist er normal.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (30. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Pegel liegt ca 80cm unter Durchschnitt Ruhrort,evtl bin ich Sonntag morgen so ab 3Uhr am Wasser,falls dies nicht klappt dann aber Sonntag gen frühen Abend


----------



## Bruno 01 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Petri badboy, 9 Stück ist ja schon ganz okay.
> 
> Roma und ich waren gegen abend auch ne Runde unterwegs.
> 
> ...


 
@Badboy,Randio+Roma
Petri an Euch dreien #6
Ich sach nur der Kanal so nah der Rhein so weit 
Hoffe ich bekomme die Tage auch mal die Kurve zum Vater Rhein.Beneide Euch echt zum Hausgewässer.

Bruno #h


----------



## randio (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ne Bruno, mein Hausgewässer ist das echt nicht.

Ich habe auch immer 30-45 Minuten Fahrt vor mir.
Ich bin nun erstmal 12 Tage in der Sonne, aber danach 
kommen wir doch bestimmt mal zusammen los.


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nabend 

Die lange Fahrt schreckt mich auch ab. 
Aber heute konnt ich mich zum Rhein aufraffen und war dann um 18:30 in Duisburg.

Zur Dämmerung wurd ich auch belohnt und konnte meinen ersten Zander fangen. ca. 25 cm.
Aber der erste 

Dann ein weiterer auch in der Größe und dann noch n Barsch mit 32 cm.

Alles auf Rapala Husky Jerk Silver Blue.

Trotz nur kleiner Zander, hat's Bock gebracht. 
netter Sonnenuntergang inklusive 

schönen Abend


----------



## Bruno 01 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@hanzz
Petri zum ersten Zetti #6

@Randio
schönen Urlaub 
danch hoffe ich das mal ein gemeinsamer Termin passt




Bruno #h


----------



## masterpike (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

das war mal ein verrückter Angeltag heute. Bei uns gab es 3 hart erkämpfte Zander bis 60cm, 2 Brassen (auf Gummi gebissen), viele viele Grundeln (vertikal an der Packung auf kleine Gummis --> sehr kurzweiliges Angeln :q) und eine Überraschung, die mich letzlich sehr freute.

Schaut selbst:






Immer für eine Überraschung gut, der Rhein. :m

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Peter K. (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

"Leckere" Überraschung, Petri


----------



## Kark (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Unglaublich....
Stammt der Fisch aus dem deutschen Rhein?


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Auch wenns O.T. ist, habe schon Schollen in Düsseldorf am Rhein gefangen. Erinnere mich an einen Bericht aus der Zeitschrift Blinker, indem beschrieben worde, das Schollen bis Koblens den Rhein raufwandern.


----------



## PLATINESOX (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Auch wenns O.T. ist, habe schon Schollen in Düsseldorf am Rhein gefangen. Erinnere mich an einen Bericht aus der Zeitschrift Blinker, indem beschrieben worde, das Schollen bis Koblens den Rhein raufwandern.




richtig!hab auch schon mal welche davon in holland in baggersee gefangen der nen anschluss am rhein hatte!!!

mir sind heute 2 zander ausgeschlitzt!auf gummi ging nix nur auf wobbler!und ne wollhandkrabbe habe ich auch gehakt!


----------



## Bruno 01 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@masterpike
mein lieber Scholli #6


----------



## hanzz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@masterpike
Auch von mir n dickes Petri zur Platte :m

hanzz


----------



## Anek20dot (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri @ all!!! Wie angekündigt war ich So. sehr früh am Wasser. Von 3.00 bis ca. 6.30 wurde gewobbelt. 6 Zander bis 55 cm gab's... ein sehr schöner ist leider kurz vor der Landung ausgestiegen... hatte noch zu viel Energie in den Flossen, mächtig Radau an der kurzen Leine gemacht |uhoh:

Danach bis 10.00 viele Buhnen (u.a. viele hot spots) abgufiert... zu meinem Erstaunen |bigeyes keinen einzigen Biss registriert.


----------



## frizler23 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Interessanter Beitrag mit der Scholle, Petri dazu!!!
Ich war am 1. Oktober endlich wieder am Rhein mit Spinnrute und Gufis, aber was ist denn zur Zeit los? Wo ist das Wasser? |kopfkrat
Naja in 4 Stunden habe ich dann wenigstens 2 kleine Zettis (30 cm) und einen Barsch (25 cm) überlisten können. Schwimmen natürlich alle wieder.#6 Wegen dem niedrigen Wasserstand sind wohl alle größeren Fische nicht mehr zwischen den Buhnen.|uhoh:
War trotzdem ein schöner Ausflug.
War sonst jemand in der nähe von Andernach unterwegs?

Gruß


----------



## masterpike (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Thx Leute!

@Kark

ja deutscher Rhein!

Mal was anderes, an manchen Stellen kann man demnächst mit UL Tackle gezielt auf Grundel fischen! Das ist so krass, teilweise bis 20 cm lang die Biester. Rein interessehalber habe ich mal
nur einen Jigkopf (ohne Gummi) vertikal an der Packung runtergelassen. Und direkt zwei drauf gefangen! Wo soll das enden???!!!

Gruß 

masterpike


----------



## Gufiwerfer (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Die Grundel scheinen aber auch die vorigen Plagegeister zu verscheuchen,von den WHK liest man nämlich gar nichts mehr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danach bis 10.00 viele Buhnen (u.a. viele hot spots) abgufiert... zu meinem Erstaunen |bigeyes keinen einzigen Biss registriert.[/QUOTE]


Petri Anek20dot

in den Buhnen ist zurzeit wenig Wasser drin die Zander gehen nur Nachts dahin zum jagen. Bei diesem Wasserstand sollte man im Strom fischen am besten in einer Außenkurve.


----------



## randio (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

auch von mir ein "plattes" petri aus der sonne an masterpike. ich fische echt ab und an mit einer 3g rute zum kurzen zeitvertreib auf grundeln... hat was vom asiatischen "rock-fishing"  meine "größte" war 23cm lang. und zu den plattfischen gab es mal nen bericht auf einer f&f dvd wie sie gezielt am baggerloch am rhein gefangen wurden, echt crazy.


----------



## Anek20dot (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Petri Anek20dot
> 
> in den Buhnen ist zurzeit wenig Wasser drin die Zander gehen nur Nachts dahin zum jagen. Bei diesem Wasserstand sollte man im Strom fischen am besten in einer Außenkurve.




Die Buhnen sind zum Teil in einer Außenkurve... sind auch 2 verdammt tiefe Löcher dabei... trotzdem war an dem Tag nix zu holen #c...

nun.. schauen wir mal was nächstes WE kommt.. vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute mal in Düsseldorf meine neuen Wobbler testen. Bereits beim dritten Wurf gabs einen 60iger Zander.


----------



## Besorger (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gester abend war ich am rhein und hab gesehn das jemand nen untermaßigen zander mitgenommen hat unlaublich   man man man da hatte ich nen hals für 10


----------



## tobi79 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hast Du ihn nicht zur Rede gestellt??


----------



## Stichlingjoschi (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi,

es wäre schon Richtig solche Menschen zur Rede zu stellen, aber das kann natürlich auch echt gefährlich weden....

Da kann ich schon verstehen, das man nicht eingreift.

Hab auch letztens zwei Zander ca. 30 cm gefangen und sofort wieder zurückgesetzt. Da kamen auch die "Kollegen" die im Buhnenfeld mir KöFi angelten zu mir "So ein schöner Fisch, warum läst du ihn gehn" Ich habe dann auch mal meine Meinung darüber komuniziert, was fast in einer Schlägerei geendet wäre |kopfkrat

Ich bin dann auch lieber weitergezogen. Man müsste sich wirklich mehr zu diesem thema angagieren ...

Grüße

joschi


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Über das WE gab es bei uns 4 Zander, aber nur wieder bis 55cm, releast.
Leider einen guten verloren und gestern auch noch meinen neuen Illex Squirrel versenkt. 
Was auffällt, die Zander stehen bei dem Wasserstand und so klar wie der Rhein ist, schon sehr tief. Bisse kamen alle gestern ca. 20m vom Ufer weg.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> gester abend war ich am rhein und hab gesehn das jemand nen untermaßigen zander mitgenommen hat unlaublich   man man man da hatte ich nen hals für 10



Grundsätzlich ist soetwas echt Schai§§e.

Allerdings war ich vor ca. 6 Jahre mit einem Kollegen am Rhein, beim einkurbeln seiner Montage hing ein 40cm Zander am Haken. 
Da der Kollege den Angelschein erst wenige Wochen vorher gemacht hatte und das sein erster Zander war, hat er den Zander auch mitgenommen.
Nach dem Verzehr gestand er mir dann, das am Zander ja nichts dran war und das er zukünftig so kleine Zander nie wieder mitnehmen werde.

Ob ich Leute, die untermaßige Zander abschlagen und mitnehmen ansprechen werde kann ich auch nicht sagen, hängt im Einzelfall auch immer vom Eindruck ab, denn die Kollegen mir vermitteln.

Im  6er PLZ Thread gibt es aktuell eine Diskusion zu Schwarzfischer die den Rhein mit ausgelegten Leinen befischen, die Polizei ist da auch nicht (trotz Anzeige) erschienen. |krach: |gr:


----------



## Besorger (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

also ich hab da keine angst vor so einem nur was bringt es wenn ich mich da aufrege   der wird es eh immer und immer wieder machen. also spar ich mir meine nerven und meinen blutdruck.


----------



## Gohann (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> gester abend war ich am rhein und hab gesehn das jemand nen untermaßigen zander mitgenommen hat unlaublich   man man man da hatte ich nen hals für 10



Sorry, aber dann würde ich hier auch nicht die Welle machen und mich danach fragen warum ich es tue. Ich bin voll deiner Meinung und schüttel auch den Kopf über Leute, die einen gerade massigen Zander mitnehmen. Habe selbst keine Patentlösung diesen Menschen gegenüberzutreten. Besonders auch weil die Polizei sich auch nach Anrufen sehr bedeckt hält!#c

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Bruno 01 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Gohann schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann würde ich hier auch nicht die Welle machen und mich danach fragen warum ich es tue. Ich bin voll deiner Meinung und schüttel auch den Kopf über Leute, die einen gerade massigen Zander mitnehmen. Habe selbst keine Patentlösung diesen Menschen gegenüberzutreten. Besonders auch weil die Polizei sich auch nach Anrufen sehr bedeckt hält!#c
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:


 

Das sehe ich auch so,bis auf das massig :q
Aber, der sich darüber aufregt ist auch schon mit einem 40er Zetti etliche 100m gelaufen um seinen Fang zu präsentieren |kopfkrat 


Bruno


----------



## Besorger (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

für die ganz doofen der zetti hatte 46cm  für die noch dümmeren das maß liegt bei 45cm also war der 1cm drüber     oder sind am rhein neuerdings fang kameras???


----------



## Oliver03 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> für die ganz doofen der zetti hatte 46cm  für die noch dümmeren das maß liegt bei 45cm also war der 1cm drüber     oder sind am rhein neuerdings fang kameras???



Das Mindestmaß liegt sogar nur bei 42cm |uhoh:


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Das Mindestmaß liegt sogar nur bei 42cm |uhoh:



Stimmt das? Habe gestern mal gegoogled und bin dabei auf ein Mindesmaß von 40cm für NRW gestoßen. |bigeyes

Merke mir nicht wirklich die Mindesmaße aller Fische, da ich, wenn ich einen Fisch mal mitnehmen, keinen gerade maßigen Fisch entnehme. Bei Zander würde das z.B. bedeuten, unter 55cm geht garnichts.


----------



## Peter K. (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte das Mindestmaß hochsetzen.

Doch auch das würde die genannten schwarzen Schafe nicht davon abhalten

Es ist so unsinnig untermaßige Zander zu entnehmen, da ist doch garnichts dran und man verstößt zusätzlich gegen das Gesetz. 
Für mich haben diese Leute irgendwas falsch im Leben gemacht..


----------



## Gohann (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Besorger schrieb:


> für die ganz doofen der zetti hatte 46cm  für die noch dümmeren das maß liegt bei 45cm also war der 1cm drüber     oder sind am rhein neuerdings fang kameras???



Du regst dich ja schon wieder auf! Wenn Du einen laut Gesetz massigen Fisch entnimmst, ist das dein gutes Recht! Ich habe für mich ein persönliches Mindestmass das höher liegt! Die kleinen flutschen einem so schnell durch die Finger! Und satt werden will der Mensch ja auch!:q

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## angel-daddy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Stimmt das? Habe gestern mal gegoogled und bin dabei auf ein Mindesmaß von 40cm für NRW gestoßen. |bigeyes
> 
> Merke mir nicht wirklich die Mindesmaße aller Fische, da ich, wenn ich einen Fisch mal mitnehmen, keinen gerade maßigen Fisch entnehme. Bei Zander würde das z.B. bedeuten, unter 55cm geht garnichts.



Hi Alfred,
beri uns in NRW ist 40 cm Mindestmaß.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Besorger (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

gohan stell dir vor ich nehm nicht einen fisch mit wenn ich einen fange nicht mal nen 80cm zander   . garnix kommt alles schonend wieder ins wasser. mein gott ich weis warum ich hier kaum noch aktiv bin


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Meiner Meinung nach bringt es schon etwas, die Maße anzuheben.

Bei uns im Verein ist 50cm das Mindestmaß für Zander, für Hecht sogar 60cm und mit einem Zwischenschonmaß von 70-85cm. 

 Ein paar Unverbesserliche werden immer alles abknüppeln was Flossen hat, ich jedenfalls würde den 80er Hecht in unserem Vereinsgewässer kompromisslos zurücksetzen (da geschont), während ich ihm bei Bedarf ohne dieses Zwischenmaß bedenkenlos einen vor den Latz knallen würde. Ich bin begeisterter Hobbykoch und ein schöner Hecht ist was ganz feines.

Das Gleiche für andere Fische. Fisch in der Schonzeit oder unterm Mindestmaß gehakt - auch wenn es nur um einen Tag oder Zentimeter geht - kommt sofort wieder zurück, auch wenn ich ihn eigentlich gern als Küchenfisch gesehen hätte.

Und ich denke so handeln auch die meisten Angler. Vielleicht hoffe ich das auch nur.

Die Mindestmaße sind teilweise wirklich extrem gering. An einem 45er Hecht ist nichts dran als Kopf und Schwanz und dass es ernsthaft Angler gibt, die 35er Aale mitnehmen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, es sei denn es ist zufällig der Schuhriemen gerissen.

Naja sei´s drum. Haltet euch an die Gesetze und lasst danach Herz und Hirn entscheiden. Wer kurz vor der Schonzeit einen Laichvollen Zander mitnimmt, gehört genau so in den Hintern getreten wie der Babykiller, auch wenn er hier legal handelt.


----------



## Gohann (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ronny, eigentlich geht es weder um Mindestmasse oder Schonmasse. Es geht eigentlich nur darum, das sich ständig jemand über irgend etwas aufregt und sich jeden Schuh anzieht, den er gerade findet! Klartext: Egal was kommt ich mache die Welle!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## randio (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Geht hier auch noch jemand angeln und fängt Zander?


----------



## andreas999 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

jo ich und iltis05 waren gestern von 18:30 bis 22:30 am Rhein wir hatten 3 Zander alle so 50cm und ein Brassen auf Gummi


----------



## Oliver03 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich kann mich bei dem Pegel nicht aufraffen an den Rhein zu gehen... hoffentlich steigt der bald mal


----------



## Gufiwerfer (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

mal sehen ob ich mich gleich aufraffen kann,der wind flaut ja etwas ab...


----------



## Anek20dot (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jawohl... mich und meinen Kumpel hat's heute nach NL verschlagen. Waren von 5.10 bis 10.30 Uhr am Wasser. 11 Zander und 2 Barsche sind's geworden... Die durchschn. Größe der Z lag bei 45-50 cm. Von einem schönen Z und B reiche ich Bilder nach, wenn ich zu Hause bin....

Gruß Anek


wie angekündigt:

ein 71 ger
http://img849.*ih.us/img849/7374/dsc01091o.jpg



und 37ger
http://img199.*ih.us/img199/5892/dsc01092th.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Anek20dot

war grad bei dem Sau Wetter draußen. In einer Stunde gab es 1 Barsch und  2 Zander. Alle bis 50 cm.


----------



## masterpike (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri,

bei mir gab es gestern lediglich Waller-Kontakt.
Diesmal hat mein Zandergerät leider nicht ausgereicht.

Nach 10 Minruten Drill, heftigen Fluchten und Hammer Schlägen hat sich mein bisher wohl größter Gegner einfach auf den Boden gesetzt und nichts mehr getan.

Jedes mal, als ich versuchte ein Bisschen Druck auszuüben kam ein Schlag + kurze Flucht. Rute und Rolle waren dann am Ende. Letztlich ist die Hauptschnur gerissen. #d#d|bigeyes|bigeyes

Vllt. kommt beisst er ja noch einmal --> Dann auf anderem Gerät. |evil:|evil:

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## otti90 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> bei mir gab es gestern lediglich Waller-Kontakt.
> Diesmal hat mein Zandergerät leider nicht ausgereicht.
> ...



schade drum!


----------



## Koalano1 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wirklich schade, Patrick!
Aber den packst du dir noch#6


----------



## randio (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

naja, wenn er wirklich richtig groß war, wird es auch beim nächsten mal kaum klappen. denn dafür ist das zandertackle weiß gott nicht ausgelegt. aber für einen wels auf 100 zander mit kanonen auf spatzen schießen und den spaß am 55er zander verlieren, wer macht das schon? dein zukünftiges tackle mit 30g rute und 2500er rolle kann auch kaum einen 1,80er wels meistern, außer du hast vielleicht das nötige quentchen glück, siehe otti. aber wie ich dir bereits schrieb, trotzdem sehr schade!!!


----------



## masterpike (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> naja, wenn er wirklich richtig groß war, wird es auch beim nächsten mal kaum klappen. denn dafür ist das zandertackle weiß gott nicht ausgelegt. aber für einen wels auf 100 zander mit kanonen auf spatzen schießen und den spaß am 55er zander verlieren, wer macht das schon? dein zukünftiges tackle mit 30g rute und 2500er rolle kann auch kaum einen 1,80er wels meistern, außer du hast vielleicht das nötige quentchen glück, siehe otti. aber wie ich dir bereits schrieb, trotzdem sehr schade!!!



@randio

Mit dem zuküntigen Zandertackle wirds wohl kaum besser laufen können (auf Waller) :q:q

Ne ne, wenn dann mit richtigem Gerät.

Gruß


----------



## hydrophil (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wieviele wallerkontakte gibt es denn eigentlich beim "normalen" zandertwistern?

anders gefragt:
lohnt es sich am niederrhein gezielt mit starkem geraet auf waller spinnzufischen?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich hatte vor 2 Monaten auch einen Wels dran, 30m flucht und dann war er weg und der Jighaken war krumm.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



hydrophil schrieb:


> anders gefragt:
> lohnt es sich am niederrhein gezielt mit starkem geraet auf waller spinnzufischen?


Such hier im AB mal nach Waller und Kuhwiese...


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> naja, wenn er wirklich richtig groß war, wird es auch beim nächsten mal kaum klappen. denn dafür ist das zandertackle weiß gott nicht ausgelegt...... tackle mit 30g rute und 2500er rolle kann auch kaum einen 1,80er wels meistern, außer du hast vielleicht das nötige quentchen glück, siehe otti. aber wie ich dir bereits schrieb, trotzdem sehr schade!!!


 
*1,86m wels* an einer shimano-rute 30gr wurfgewicht und 2500er rolle mit geflochtener schnur (9kg tragkraft)! möglich ist es, wenn man den fisch vorsichtig drillt und ein wenig glück hat! allerdings wohl weniger im rhein machbar...


----------



## masterpike (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:


> *1,86m wels* an einer shimano-rute 30gr wurfgewicht und 2500er rolle mit geflochtener schnur (9kg tragkraft)! möglich ist es, wenn man den fisch vorsichtig drillt und ein wenig glück hat! allerdings wohl weniger im rhein machbar...



So sieht's aus. Der Strömungsdruck im Rhein ist ein Faktor, der das ganze am Zandergeschirr natürlich enorm erschwert. 

Die ersten beiden Rheinwaller habe ich auch als Beifang auf meinem Zandergeschirr gedrillt. Bei dem größeren wurde es zwar eng, aber es hat geklappt. Gegen das Kaliber gestern, war ich allerdings machtlos. 

@ hydrophil
an einigen Spots kann sich, wie ich gerstern selbst erlebt habe, das Wallergerät schon bezahlt machen, allerdings wie randio schon erwähnte, macht der 50er Zander dann keinen Spaß mehr, der definitiv häufiger zu überlisten ist als der Wels.


Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Anek20dot (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja so ist es.... die kleinen sind kein Problem... Mit der Zanderrute einen Riesen zu drillen ist jedoch kein Vergnügen. Anfang des Jahres hatte ich an einem Tag 2 Wallerbisse. Konnte beide nicht landen. Nicht mal den Hauch einer Chance gehabt die Vieher zu pumpen.


----------



## randio (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

same here... trotz sehr guter rute und sehr, sehr guter rolle mit super bremskraft. no chance, als hätte ich ein auto gehakt. ein paar fette schläge, eine wilde flucht und übrig blieb nen meter schleim an der schnur...


----------



## otti90 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Geht hier auch noch jemand angeln und fängt Zander?



Ich warte weiter vergebens, auf mehr Wasser im Fluss!


----------



## masterpike (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Da brauchst du nicht mehr lange warten!!!


----------



## randio (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



otti90 schrieb:


> Ich warte weiter vergebens, auf mehr Wasser im Fluss!


 
Ich muss aber mal eine Lanze für das niedrige Wasser brechen! Die meisten von uns haben doch so gut gefangen wie noch nie... Man kennt nun viele Bodenstrukturen im Buhnenbereich und wer fleißig war, kennt auch nun die Stellen die man bei höherem Wasser getrost auslassen kann.

Na dann warten wir trotzdem mal auf etwas mehr und trüberes Wasser... Aber weil mir die warterei zu langweilig ist, gehe ich in der Zwischenzeit Zander fangen.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Ich muss aber mal eine Lanze für das niedrige Wasser brechen! Die meisten von uns haben doch so gut gefangen wie noch nie... Man kennt nun viele Bodenstrukturen im Buhnenbereich und wer fleißig war, kennt auch nun die Stellen die man bei höherem Wasser getrost auslassen kann.
> 
> Na dann warten wir trotzdem mal auf etwas mehr und trüberes Wasser... Aber weil mir die warterei zu langweilig ist, gehe ich in der Zwischenzeit Zander fangen.



Gebe dir 100% recht, habe viele neuen Stellen gefunden und an alten Stellen, wunderschön geschmückte Weihnachtsbäume.  

Wegen mir hätte das Wasser ruhig noch 1-2m sinken können.


----------



## Oliver03 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Gebe dir 100% recht, habe viele neuen Stellen gefunden und an alten Stellen, wunderschön geschmückte Weihnachtsbäume.
> 
> Wegen mir hätte das Wasser ruhig noch 1-2m sinken können.





Ich habe hier bei den ganzen Niedrigwasserzandern noch keinen Großen gesehen. Die kleinen fängt man bei fast jedem Pegel das stimmt!


----------



## randio (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Glaube ich nicht, dass du die 65er (schon relativ groß) bis 93er seit Juni alle nicht mitbekommen hast... Und Niedrigwasser haben wir ja schon seit ein paar Tagen. 

Letztes Jahr im Herbst gab es hier auch nicht mehr, außer die 2 großen vom Peter. Aber solche Glücksfänge sind immer mal wieder möglich. Die Tage hat bei uns am RHK ein "Neuling" auf nen ollen Twister nen Meter Zander gefangen...


----------



## Peter K. (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wir werden es bald wissen, der letzten Regentage sei dank.

Du-Ruhrort verzeichnet 1 m höheren Wasserstand seit Sonntag, hoffentlich schaffe ich es mal wieder ans Wasser, die Zeit ist reif


----------



## masterpike (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Wir werden es bald wissen, der letzten Regentage sei dank.
> 
> Du-Ruhrort verzeichnet 1 m höheren Wasserstand seit Sonntag, hoffentlich schaffe ich es mal wieder ans Wasser, die Zeit ist reif



Jupp, heute Abend geht's schon los! :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier bei den ganzen Niedrigwasserzandern noch keinen Großen gesehen. Die kleinen fängt man bei fast jedem Pegel das stimmt!



Dann schau mal bei Raubfischfänge rein der Kollege suerro hat vor 2 Wochen 2 gute Zander gepostet..


----------



## angel-daddy (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi,
ich hatte auch einen 88cm großen und 6,8kg schweren Zander. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der Wasserstand deutlich überschätzt wird. Viel wichtiger sind für mich die Wassertemperaturen.

LG Martin


----------



## S.D. (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*







Rheinzander 70+ endlich wieder am Band gehabt!

Selbstverständlich schwimmt der "kleine" wieder und wird bei 80+ noch einmal beißen :m


----------



## Oliver03 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri! schöner Zander

@Randio&co ich denke damit bedarf es keiner weiteren Worte bezüglich Wasserstand und Größe oder? :q


----------



## Gufiwerfer (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Zetti,da es heute nicht klappte werde ich Samstag Abend bis in die N8 angreifen,mal antesten ob ich auch mal Erfolg mit Wobblern im Dunkeln habe...


----------



## randio (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den schönen Zandern!

Und Oliver, sei nicht albern. ;-)
Wir haben immer noch Niedrigwasser.
Vielleicht war es Zufall, vielleicht waren es wirklich die 80cm mehr Wasser, vielleicht war es der Vollmond, vielleicht der sich recht stark ändernde Luftdruck, vielleicht der Herbst, vielleicht auch nur das trübere Wasser, ODER vielleicht hast du sogar recht... ;-)

Naja, bei mir gab es zumindest keinen "großen" Zander...
In 3 Stunden gab es nur einen Aussteiger, der besser war und sogar gut in die bremse ging. 

Ergo, das erste mal seit Monaten "Schneider" am Rhein.

Tja, immerhin hat mir Masterpike gezeigt, dass es weder am Vollmond, noch am Luftdruck lag. ;-)


----------



## Peter K. (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri schöner Zander!

Habe heute fast geschneidert, ein 30er Barsch konnte mich retten, aber Zandertechnisch ein Schneidertag...


----------



## carste (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi Leute!

Bin auf den Thread gestoßen und würde gerne wissen ob es sich noch lohnt in den Buhnen selber zu angeln oder ob man schon Häfen oder generell ruhigeres wasser bevorzugen sollte??
Habe dieses Jahr angefangen den Rhein zu befischen und bin auch nicht oft OHNE Erfolg geblieben. 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## masterpike (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Tja, immerhin hat mir Masterpike gezeigt, dass es weder am Vollmond, noch am Luftdruck lag. ;-)



|supergri Bei Mir gab es 4 Stück bis 50cm + 2 Bisse. Komische Beissphase in der Dunkelheit. Und warum wollten die nur den einen Köder??!! ;-)

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> |supergri Bei Mir gab es 4 Stück bis 50cm + 2 Bisse. Komische Beissphase in der Dunkelheit. *Und warum wollten die nur den einen Köder??!!* ;-)
> 
> masterpike




Meine ganz eigene komplexe Theorie, 
WEIL DIE DOOF WAREN!!! #:|pfisch:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Masterpike

werde Sonntag Früh angreifen da ist der Pegel auch optimal.


----------



## otti90 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri den Fängern, werd auch gleich mal los mal sehen was so geht 

Gruß Otti


----------



## Oliver03 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bin mal gespannt was bis Sonntag Abend hier gepostet wird. Das Wochenende könnte auf jeden Fall die ein oder andere dicke Überraschung bringen


----------



## hanzz (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, dass du die 65er (schon relativ groß) bis 93er seit Juni alle nicht mitbekommen hast... Und Niedrigwasser haben wir ja schon seit ein paar Tagen.
> 
> Letztes Jahr im Herbst gab es hier auch nicht mehr, außer die 2 großen vom Peter. Aber solche Glücksfänge sind immer mal wieder möglich. Die Tage hat bei uns am RHK ein "Neuling" auf nen ollen Twister nen Meter Zander gefangen...




Eh, der Twister war noch gar nicht so alt


----------



## otti90 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi, konnten heute zu dritt 7 Zander landen. Nichts für ein Foto. Alle bis max 50 cm ...

Gruß otti


----------



## Acharaigas (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

eine halbe stunde und einen abgerissenen illex arnaud, dann hatte ich keine lust mehr. *******, dass das niedrigwasser weg ist. wieder hänger ohne ende. :-(


----------



## Anek20dot (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tag Leute...Mein Vater war heute morgens unterwegs bei Wesel. 2  60er und 2  40er sind's geworden....alle gebissen bis 9.15 Uhr, danach war schluß...


Wollen morgen noch mal zusammen angreifen ....


----------



## andreas999 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi

heute hatte ich ein Hammer waller dran aber leider keine Chance.
nach ca 15-20 min drill und Hammer Schlägen mit dem Kopf ist er leider ausgestiegen.habe schon waller gefangen so um 1 Meter aber der heute wa der Hammer:vik:.Auf Zander ging leider nichts.


----------



## randio (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

in weniger als 3 stunden immerhin ordentlich zweistellig und noch viele, viele bisse und aussteiger. aber leider nur 3 stück um die 50cm.


----------



## Besorger (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

in ruhrort nicht ein biss  aber zeit für ein bild


----------



## Chuldogg (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

offtopic:
@besorger: ist das ne fox rage rute? wollte die mir nämlich als vertikalrute kaufen...falls ja, bist du zufrieden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute lief es schleppend 5 Zander bis 60 cm konnte ich verbuchen...


----------



## masterpike (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern gab es zu zweit 8 Zander + 1 Barsch + 1 Brasse.
Heute zu zweit 10 Zander + 1 Barsch.
Bei rund 60cm war bei den Zandern Ende.

Hier ein Paar Pics:































Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sauber, der Barsch ist mal geil!!!


----------



## hanzz (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri !
schöne Fische 

Wir konnten heut zu dritt in der Dämmerung je einen Zander verhaften.

40, 42, 52 cm

alle auf Wobbler #6


----------



## otti90 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri! Bei uns gabs heute 6 stück, durschnittsgröße 40cm ....die werden immer kleiner :'(

Gruß Otti


----------



## Gufiwerfer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Alex und Patrick...


----------



## Besorger (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

japp das is eine foxe rage jig spin   ich bin zufrieden zwa bissel am limit bei fischen über 80cm aber sons top schöne schnell spitze lässt das tock gut erkennen und der blank gut spüren   weit werfen kann man auch

petri zu den fängern


----------



## Anek20dot (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri !!!  

Ich war mit meinem Vater So. früh (ca. 5.15 Uhr) am Wasser. Beangelt wurden die selben Stellen wie am Vortag. Ergebnis: 3 Z sind auf einen Wobbler und 5 auf einen Gufi eingestiegen. 
Die Bisse auf den Wobbler kamen in unmittelbarer Ufernähe (ca. 2 Meter vor den Füßen) 
Die Größe, mit zwei 55-ern, ließ leider zu wünschen übrig. 


Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## masterpike (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zurück an alle Fänger!

Was die Stückzahlen im Moment angeht, können wir ja nicht klagen.
Hoffentlich bekommt die Ü60 Fraktion der Zander auch schnell wieder richtig Kohldampf! Aber das Verhalten der kleineren ist schon sehr erstaunlich, im Moment.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gufiwerfer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Patrick,habe soeben erfahren das die Einfahrt zugekippt ist,weisst du seit wann???

Du weisst welche ich meine


----------



## randio (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich denke mal es weiß wohl fast jeder welche Einfahrt du meinst. ;-)

Müsste nun seit fast 6 Wochen dicht sein.
Und wieder ein guter Spot total im A****.

War heute noch 2 Stündchen los und es war zumindest für mich viel schwieriger als gestern. Mit ach und Krach gabs 3 Stück.
(ca. 55cm, 40cm, 20cm)

Und ja, die Zander werden fast von Tag zu Tag kleiner...


----------



## Anek20dot (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio!! Habe hier die Diskussion mitverfolgt... der Wasserstand scheint den größeren Zandern egal zu sein (zumindest diese woche).


----------



## Oliver03 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich war Samstag von 13-20Uhr im Großraum Wesel unterwegs und konnte immerhin 10 Zander fangen. Die Größen waren durchweg in Ordnung, wobei bei 65cm leider Schluss war.

Das mit den Spots die zugekippt werden kenne ich auch. Dafür entstehen aber auch immer wieder neue...


----------



## Fishx (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi All,

bin gerade erst auf diesen Thread gestoßen...bin erst seit September diesen Jahres wieder im "Geschäft"...
Wollte euch nach etlichen Schneidertagen meinen ersten Rheinzander von 64cm nicht vorenthalten. 
Freitag Abend /14.10 Neuss am Rhein...

Gruß Fishx


----------



## Acharaigas (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

die letzten tage waren ok, mehr nicht.

sonntag zu zweit 4 zander, 1 rapfen.

montag allein 1 zander.

zumindest mal 2 fotos...


----------



## DHausW (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich habe da mal was..........

72cm 3065gramm auf wobbler..........
musste ihn leider mitnehmen da er so gierig den 11cm wobbler geschluckt hatte das er fast weg war inkl.2drillinge!:c


----------



## randio (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute morgen 4 Stündchen unterwegs und inklusive guten Barsch, zweistellig. 
(Bild wird nachgereicht) Allerdings bleiben die Zander momentan bei 50cm.


----------



## masterpike (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Solange die guten Barsche weiterhin beissen, störts ja nicht, dass meist nur Zander bis 50cm an den Haken gehen!! :m

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## siloaffe (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey Mädels|wavey: 

Ich war Samstag mit den Jungs von Raubfischcrew.de bei Koblenz unterwegs und hab meinen ersten Zander dieses Jahr gefangen#v#v#v 
*
88 cm 
5800gr*






LG Markus


----------



## masterpike (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum kapitalen Zander!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Besorger (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri  fischt ihr eig auch langsam schon an den hafeneinfahrten oder noch buhnen?


----------



## siloaffe (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hey Mädels#h 

Ich konnte heute meinen 2. Zander dieses Jahr landen!#a

Nach der 88er Bombe von letzter Woche hab ich dann heute nochmal ne Schüppe drauf gelegt!!:k 

*Wo:* Rhein

*Größe/Gewicht:* 93 cm 8,2Kg

*Wetter:* KALT


----------



## hanzz (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja denn mal Petri zur Bombe.

Wie biste denn mitm Gummi umgegangen ?


----------



## Alex.k (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Heil zum Zander, sehr schöne Geschoße 



> 5800gr


5800 Grain oder Gramm? 
Die Abkürzung heißt *g*, wird sehr oft bei Gold verwechselt mit *gr*... (Klugscheissmodus aus)


----------



## siloaffe (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ja denn mal Petri zur Bombe.
> 
> Wie biste denn mitm Gummi umgegangen ?




Hey hanzz|wavey:
|abgelehn

Wat meinste wat bei mir los ist wenn ich das was die Kolegen mir erklärt ung gezeigt haben mal eben im AB poste..... |scardie:

Zuerst läuft mein Handy heiß und dann gibts|splat2:

Ne ne....... :q
geh mal auf *Raubfischcrew.de* die werden dich mit Sicherheit auch das ein oder andere mal mit zum fischhen nehmen und so kommt eins zum anderen#6

LG Markus


----------



## masterpike (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tach zusammen,

gestern gab es bei uns 12 Barsche bis 40cm und 8 Zander.
Heute 15 Barsche, davon 4* 40cm und 10 Zander bis 60cm.
+ Zwei mal Doppeldrill! ;-) Sehr sehr feines Fischen!

Hier ein paar Pics!















































Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also gestern war es schon absolut crazy, wahnsinn wie die Barsche gebissen haben... 
Aber heute habt ihr ja noch einen drauf gesetzt!!! Hoffe das geht nächste Woche so weiter. :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Pertri Jungs 

man fängt zurzeit teils mehr Barsche wie Zander die Größe von den Barschen ist auch ordentlich. Konnte heute ein schönen Moppel überlisten. Ist schon wahnsinig was sich die Barsche rein hauen mein 14,5 cm Fin S mit 28 g wurde komplett inhaliert.


----------



## Bruno 01 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Echt goile Barsche #6
besonders der von Badboy,aber dafür sind die Fotos von masterpike schöner 

Petri Jungs


----------



## hanzz (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hey hanzz|wavey:
> |abgelehn
> 
> Wat meinste wat bei mir los ist wenn ich das was die Kolegen mir erklärt ung gezeigt haben mal eben im AB poste..... |scardie:
> ...


 
Hey Markus 
Wollt eigentlich nur wissen, ob eher gefaulenzt oder aktiv gejigt 


@die anderen
Petri zu den schönen Barschkrachern #6


----------



## siloaffe (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hey Markus
> Wollt eigentlich nur wissen, ob eher gefaulenzt oder aktiv gejigt



Sowohl als auch da bin ich immer flexiebel ich wechsel während der Führung auch mal hin und her und weiß dann hinterher nie bei was der Fisch nu gebissen hat......#c

LG Markus


----------



## manolo86 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den *Super Barschen* und das in dieser Stückzahl.
So macht Angeln doch Spaß...#6


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri Jungs!!!! 
das sind schon echt schöne Barschknaller#6


----------



## zorra (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Barschalarm...schöne Moosrücken dabei.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## randio (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nach 15 Barschen in einer Stunde heute früh am Kanal, ging es kurz danach mit super Vorfreude zum Rhein...

Heute war es leider arg zäh.
Immerhin gab es in 2 Stunden noch 5 Zander, einen Barsch und eine Brasse, aber NIX über 45cm. (Kumpel hatte auch 2 Zander)
Selbst die Brasse war für ihre Gattung recht klein. 
Sind dann zeitig abgehauen, der Wind von der Seite war recht nervig.

Nachtrag:
http://img685.*ih.us/img685/8117/barschrhein.jpg


----------



## masterpike (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke Jungs, Petri Alex und randio.

Bei uns gabs heute mit zwei Mann 3 Barsche und immerhin 8 Zander bis 50.
Einen schönen Barsch habe ich noch vor den Füßen verloren.
Alles in allem war die Beissfrequenz heute definitiv nicht so gut wie die letzten Tage.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Anek20dot (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri !!!! Für mich gabs heute 6 Zander und 2 Barsche.... Z bis 58 cm , die beiden Barsche um die 30 cm

Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## andreas999 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

die ganze Woche nichts und heute gleich 5.
ich war die ganze Woche jeden Abend an der selben Stelle und es ging nix nicht mal ein Biss.und heute von 18 bis 20:15 ging es endlich mal los 5 Zander alle so 50-65 cm.


----------



## Acharaigas (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

mal ein paar bilder der letzten woche... nichts großes, aber spaß macht es immer.


----------



## randio (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ein toter Maulwurf...


----------



## Gemini (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Ein toter Maulwurf...



Sieht mir mehr nach Mr. Hanky aus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmiiLx10Vio&feature=related


----------



## Acharaigas (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

rofl... 

toter maulwurf, mr hanky... ich kann net mehr... 

noch irgendwelche schöne ideen?


----------



## sven_sid (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

wer hat den lust morgen so gegen 7 oder 8 zum rhein zu fahen bei düsseldorf??

gruß


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

morgen hatta frei 
nutze also mal wieder die zeit, um an den niederrhein zu fahren! noch jemand unterwegs und lust auf gesellschaft? 
dann pn an mich


----------



## randio (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Die letzten zwei mal gab es über 20 Fische, aber wieder nix richtig großes.
Bei knapp unter 60 war vorbei. Ein größerer 60+ Zander ist bei der Handlandung verschwunden. Dafür hatte ich auch den bis Dato kleinsten...
Also für Nachwuchs ist mehr als gesorgt!
http://img193.*ih.us/img193/4683/tri3o.jpg
http://img15.*ih.us/img15/3265/tri1w.jpg
http://img822.*ih.us/img822/7421/tri2b.jpg


----------



## sven_sid (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

glückwunsch zum riesen zander


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio!!!#6

mit der stückzahl kann ich nicht mithalten (nur 5)! zwei sind mir noch im drill ausgestiegen und einige bisse habe ich verpennt... 
allerdings konnte ich neben den kleineren, wie diesem 50er
http://img200.*ih.us/img200/2116/img0346fa.jpg

noch einen 68er fangen, der ganz gut im futter war 
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/8150/img0350jo.jpg

mit einer hand kaum zu bändigen...:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio und Raubfischfreak

wieso macht Ihr die Köder unkenntlich? Bei nen Stelle kann ich es verstehen aber bei Ködern nicht. 

@randio wenn ich dabei wäre hätte ich mit meinen Köder bestimmt genaso gut gefangen wenn nicht besser.


----------



## Oliver03 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Petri randio und Raubfischfreak
> 
> wieso macht Ihr die Köder unkenntlich? Bei nen Stelle kann ich es verstehen aber bei Ködern nicht.



Wenn ich an viel beangelten Stellen fischen würde, würde ich die Köder auch unkenntlich machen. Wenn alle auf einmal den gleichen Köder verwenden fängt der irgendwann nicht mehr so gut an der Stelle. Wenn du an Stellen fischst die hier eh keiner kennt, oder nur sehr wenige ist das unkenntlich machen des Köders Unsinn da gib ich dir recht


----------



## Acharaigas (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an viel beangelten Stellen fischen würde, würde ich die Köder auch unkenntlich machen. Wenn alle auf einmal den gleichen Köder verwenden fängt der irgendwann nicht mehr so gut an der Stelle. Wenn du an Stellen fischst die hier eh keiner kennt, oder nur sehr wenige ist das unkenntlich machen des Köders Unsinn da gib ich dir recht



ebenfalls meine meinung...

zusätzlich ist es interessant die köder unkenntlich zu machen wenn man etwas neues ausprobiert, dieses gut läuft und man sich diesen vorteil behält bevor jeder depp und geier den gleichen köder verwendet und dieser seine fängigkeit verliert.


----------



## Johnny1 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> ebenfalls meine meinung...
> 
> zusätzlich ist es interessant die köder unkenntlich zu machen wenn man etwas neues ausprobiert, dieses gut läuft und man sich diesen vorteil behält bevor jeder depp und geier den gleichen köder verwendet und dieser seine fängigkeit verliert.




Was ihr da für ne Wissenschaft draus macht, ist ja echt unglaublich


----------



## manolo86 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja hier kannste was lernen ........


----------



## randio (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@badboy
Gaaaanz einfach. ;-)
Das ist ein Köder den mir jemand aus diesem Thread empfohlen hat und da er ihn selber unkenntlich macht, mache ich das natürlich auch. Zumal der ein oder andere Köder den ich fische, schon recht markant und eigen ist. (Bilde ich mir zumindest ein)
Ich fische z.B. keine Kopytos, Slottys, Shaker oder so nen Zeugs, (siehe Olivers These) und fahre ganz gut damit. 

Gebe dir aber recht, an 90% der Tage ist den Zandern "fast" egal, 
welche Farbe oder Form der Köder hat.


----------



## Acharaigas (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Was ihr da für ne Wissenschaft draus macht, ist ja echt unglaublich



jepp. und warum auch nicht. der befischungsdruck ist so schon groß genug und freunden gebe ich gerne den ein oder anderen tipp aber nicht jedem fremden. und da gehört das internet dazu.


----------



## hanzz (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Mein Rapala Husky Jerk ist auf jeden Fall fängig 

Trotz des bescheidenen Pegels am Rhein, hab ich meinen Wobbler durch den Rhein gezogen und der gab mir diese Überraschung von 63cm.

Nach kurzem Foto wieder im Wasser.

http://img855.*ih.us/img855/4599/111029152428.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das sieht man wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen sind. Ich würde verstehen wenn es ein meter Zander wär oder mehrer über 80 cm. Die Kleinen Zander gehen auf fast alle schlanken Köder drauf.

Ich finde das es zu 90% an einem Spot liegt ob man fängt oder nicht der Köder ist bei mir an 4 Stelle. Da sind noch andere Faktoren wichtiger wie z.B Jahreszeit, Wassertrübung und die Technik.


Viele unterschätzen die Standart Köder wie z.B. die Kopytos! Die meisten kapitalen Zander bei mir im Fotoalbum wurden auf ein Kopyto River gefangen und der läuft bis Heute noch gut.


Es sind ein paar Kollege hier die auf einen Iron Claw Köder schwören es wurden sehr viele Fische damit gemacht. Ich konnte am gleichen Spot mit anderen Köder genauso gut fangen. 


Man sollte an den Köder glauben den man fischt. Hab zurzeit 2 Köderarten mit das sind Kaulis und Fin S in verschieden Farben mehr braucht man zurzeit nicht.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

verdammt hanzz, da hast aber was feines aus dem rhein gefischt!  Petri!!!


----------



## randio (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@hanzz
Dickes Petri!!! 
Sieht für mich wie eine blasse Bafo aus.

@badboy
Das ist auch gut so das jeder eine EIGENE Meinungen hat.
Aber wenn du mal liest was wir beide geschrieben haben, 
wird dir auffallen, dass unsere Meinungen nicht soweit auseinander liegen. 

Wir haben aber auch schon Tage gehabt, an denen die Zander gut gebissen haben und meinetwegen jeder 4-5 Stück hatte, aber ein bestimmter Köder 15 oder mehr Zander gebracht hat, quasi im direkten Vergleich.

Anbei habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt das die von mir aufgezählten Köder nicht fangen...
ICH habe nur keinen Bock auf die Dinger. Aber irgendwo in meinen Boxen fliegen mit Sicherheit auch noch Kopytos und Co herum...


----------



## hanzz (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke 

Denke aber eher ne Seeforelle.

Hat sich gelohnt, dass ich mir meinen Wobbler eine Buhne vorher wiedergeholt hab, als der in ca. 1m Tiefe in so nem verkackten Filzteppich hing.

Da ich auch an diesem Wobbler hänge, musst ich mir einfach die Schuhe und die Hose ausziehen und in den Rhein stiefeln.

Mal wieder ein spannender Angeltag, auch ohne Zander :vik:


----------



## Gohann (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Der Chef im Fische bestimmen bin ich nicht, aber an eine Seeforelle glaube ich nicht! Habe etwas gegoogelt und komme für mich zu dem Ergebnis, das es sich hierbei um einen Lachs handelt. Falls Du noch ein Foto hast, wo die Schwanzflosse abgebildet ist, könnte man sogar noch besser bestimmen ob es sich un Lachs oder Meerforelle handelt.

Gruß und Glückwunsch zum Fang!#6

Gohann|wavey:


----------



## randio (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ne, Seeforelle denke ich auch nicht.
Wird eine Mefo/Bafo sein, wobei es ja "eigentlich" die selben Fische sind. Aber ist ja auch eher sekundär, was zählt ist das coole Erlebnis. #6


----------



## Grxzlx (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Das sieht man wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen sind. Ich würde verstehen wenn es ein meter Zander wär oder mehrer über 80 cm. Die Kleinen Zander gehen auf fast alle schlanken Köder drauf.
> 
> Ich finde das es zu 90% an einem Spot liegt ob man fängt oder nicht der Köder ist bei mir an 4 Stelle. Da sind noch andere Faktoren wichtiger wie z.B Jahreszeit, Wassertrübung und die Technik.
> 
> ...



Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht


----------



## Bruno 01 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@hanzz
Petri,schöner Fisch #6

Ist definitiv keine Bafo,da keine Punkte sondern Kreuze.
Da beim Lachs der großteil der X'e über/oberhalb der Seitenlinie liegt und man auf dem Foto die Schwanzflosse nicht sieht tippe ich auf eine Mefo.


Bruno


----------



## _Pipo_ (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum Fisch, würde sagen Mefo, leider ist das Schwanzende nicht auf dem Bild, wäre noch ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen Mefo/Bafo/Lachs.


----------



## zorra (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Würde auch auf Mefo tippen da diese hier auch öfter gefangen werden...allemal en toller Fisch Petri.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## hanzz (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jo, hab mir auch noch mal im Netz n paar Bilder von Meerforellen und Seeforellen angeschaut und stimme Euch zu.

Das Schwanzende hatte definitiv nicht die Form wie bei einer Seeforelle, das kommt mit der Meerforelle schon hin.

Aber auf jeden Fall n geiler Drill und gesprungen ist sie auch.
Morgen gehts weiter.

Schönen Abend


----------



## Johnny1 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=mobile.02opl.jpg

Hatte leider den haken zu tief drin, voll inhaliert.
Von mir gibts auch einen von 63cm, gerade eben gebissen.
Mitgenommen, sonst hätte ich kein foto gemacht.
Sonst, wenn sie releast werden, dann gibts bei mir keinen fototermin auf diversen steinen.


Da muss ich dir recht geben, köder kommt an xter stelle, nach gegebenheiten und ganz wichtig, der stelle!!!
Ich angel daher gerne mit oberflächenköder, weil dann die bisse auf der oberfläche am spektakulärsten sind und die zander immer wieder voll darauf abfahren und man keine hänger hat.


----------



## Acharaigas (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri hanzz, ist immer ein erlebnis ne mefo zu drillen. geile kämpfer. bin mir sehr sicher, dass es ne mefo ist.


----------



## manolo86 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> @hanzz
> 
> Wir haben aber auch schon Tage gehabt, an denen die Zander gut gebissen haben und meinetwegen jeder 4-5 Stück hatte, aber ein bestimmter Köder 15 oder mehr Zander gebracht hat, quasi im direkten Vergleich.
> 
> ...


 
Na an den Tag kann ich mich leider auch noch erinnern. #d
Das war echt frustrierend. Und wenn man dann auch den einzigen Superköder des Tages dranmacht und beim ersten Wurf direkt der Schwanz abgebissen wird, umso mehr....

@hannz, Petri zum tollen Fang


----------



## masterpike (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri hanzz!

Mich hat gestern Vormittag ein 35 Zander vor ner Schneidertour bewahrt! 
Aber gleich gehts weiter! 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Oliver03 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ja so Tage kennt wohl jeder wo ein vermeintlicher Wunderköder bei Angler A zweistellig fängt und die anderen Angler nur hin und wieder einzelne Fische bekommen. Das kann mehrere Ursachen haben:
1. Es kann an der Köderfarbe liegen (andere Köder werden zu schlecht/krass wahrgenommen). 
2. Es kann an der Köderführung liegen (manchmal ist schnell besser, manchmal langsam, manchmal direkt am Grund und manchmal im Mittelwasser etc.) 
3. Es kann an den Stellenkentnissen liegen, es gibt Stellen da fängt man 90% der Fische auf einer genauen Wurfbahn. Wenn der andere Angler die nicht kennt und nur hin und wieder zufällig an dieser Bahn entlang zupft, ist klar das er weniger fängt.
4. Es kann auch an der Köderaktion liegen
5. Der Angler hat einfach den Dreh aller Vier Faktoren raus und fängt deshalb fast immer besser als seine Mitangler


----------



## zesch (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

heute am Rhein gab es eine 3`er Kombo:


















Gruß
zesch


----------



## Gufiwerfer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zur Kombo,mein Wecker hat nicht gewonnen,daher war ich erst gegen 8Uhr am Rhein,heute war es aber sehr träge und schwierig,immerhin gab es 2 Winzlinge zum Entschneidern,bin dann um 13uhr back to home..


Wo bleiben nur die grösseren?



Wasser ist aber sehr klar heute gewesen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Zesch


Nach 5 Tagen an der verwöhnten Elbe ging es heute zum Rhein. Es schief gar nicht mal so schlecht nach nem Spot wecksel gab es in 15 Minuten 4 Fische 2 gute Barsche waren dabei ein 40er und 43ziger.


----------



## Anek20dot (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sehr schöne Barsche badboy #6 Petri !!!


----------



## masterpike (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Erstmal ein Dickes Petri an Raubfischfreak, Zesch, Badboy und alle anderen Fänger! Schöne Fische.

Bei uns gab es heute mit zwei Mann 5 Zander, 1 Brasse und eine (wahrscheinlich) Meerforelle.

Das war auf jeden Fall ein sehr sehr geiler Drill. Nach der ersten Vollpower-Flucht kam der Fisch ca. 1,5 m aus dem Wasser geschossen. Alter Schwede haben die Torpedos eine Power. Nach kurzem Fotoshooting durfte der Fisch natürlich schnell wieder zurück in sein Element.

Was meint ihr? Ich glaube auch hier eine Meerforelle erwischt zu haben.


























Die Zanderfotos werden vom Fänger nachgereicht!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Also hier würde ich noch eher Bafo sagen.
Auf alle Fälle schöner Fisch.

@badboy
Geile Barsche!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Meerforelle!
Petri hab ich ja schon gewünscht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meerforelle

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lachse

Taxidermist


----------



## Bruno 01 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Zesch
Petri zur gelungenen Einweihung #6
@Badboy
sehr goile Barsche #6
@Randio
definitiv keine Bafo
@Masterpike
echt krass
Petri zur Mefo #6#6#6


Bruno


----------



## randio (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Bruno
Ich muss dir die Tage mal Bilder von meinen Forellen schicken.
Wenn das definitiv eine Mefo ist, habe ich dieses Jahr bestimmt 15 Stück von den Dingern zwischen meinen ganzen Bafos gefangen und das alles an Wald und Wiesenbächen, daher meine Skepsis... Dachte immer das wären Besatz, oder ausgebüxte Zuchtbafos. |kopfkrat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi,

@ hanzz, masterpike & all:

Beide Fische sind makellose Meerforellen, kein Zweifel. Um diese Jahreszeit auch typisch und inzwischen gar nicht mal mehr so selten im Rhein (habe selber vorige Woche eine gefangen). ABER:
Ich bin *stinksauer*, dass es sich auch bei euch noch nicht rumgesprochen hat, wie man diese Fische behandelt! In euren Fällen noch krasser, da sämtliche Salmoniden längst Schonzeit haben - egal ob Bach-, Meerforelle oder womöglich noch Lachs (dessen Fangwahrscheinlichkeit ja ebenfalls steigt). 
*
Weder sollte man die Fische anfassen, noch aus dem Wasser zerren oder ihnen gar in die Kiemen greifen!!!* |gr:

Die Fische sind um diese Zeit allesamt im Hochzeitsstreß. Haut/ Schleimhaut/ Schuppenkleid sind eben empfindlicher als in der übrigen Jahreszeit (ein Griff in die Kiemen verbietet sich eigentlich zu jeder Zeit!) und die Fische sind vollgestopft mit Hormonen. Ein "Bad" an der Luft (etwa für profilierungssüchtige Fotos) ist extrem heikel, da die meisten dieser Fisch konditionell ohnehin angeschlagen und nach dem Drill mit Adrenalin vollgestopft sind. Das käme in etwa einem Marathonläufer gleich, der nach der Ziellinie erstmal minutenlang die Luf anhalten muss...
Nur im Unterschied zum Marathonläufer, den etliche Fernsehkameras zeigen, sieht die Salmoniden nach dem "Zurücksetzen" leider niemand mehr. Es gibt wissenschaftliche Versuche die deutlich zeigen, dass die meisten der zurückgesetzen Fische nicht mehr zum Laichen kommen... 

Muss doch nicht sein, oder?
Daher zukünftig bitte die Fische gar nicht erst aus dem Wasser nehmen und noch im Wasser abhaken. Wenn denn ein Foto unbedingt sein muss (muss es?), dann allenfalls im Wasser. 
Sorry Leute, aber das muss reichen. Es werden von so vielen Helfern soviele Tausend Stunden jedes Jahr investiert (viele davon ehrenamtlich) um solche Fische wieder bei uns anzusiedeln - alleine denen gegenüber ist es nicht fair, wenn die wenigen Fische die es nach der langen Reise zurück schaffen dann wegen geltungsbedürftiger Fotos auf der Zielgeraden noch verrecken.

Danke!
Paddy |wavey:


----------



## BigF (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Es tut keinem Fisch gut, wenn man ihm in die Kiemen greift. Also sollte man das überhaupt bleiben lassen.


----------



## masterpike (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke, danke Leute.

@Foolish Farmer, BigF

So habe ich das noch garnicht gesehen, ich werde in Zukunt besser mit unseren Fischen umgehen. Ich danke euch beiden für die deutliche und sehr ausführliche Belehrung. 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Anek20dot (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri masterpike !!!

Waren mit meinem Kumpel heute in NL. Neben 4 Aussteigern, konnten wir 9 Zander und 1 Barsch landen. Der größte Z hat an der 60ger Marke gekratzt.


Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an die erfolgreichen, vor allem an masterpike#6


----------



## Acharaigas (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri an die fänger... schöne fische.

glaub nicht, dass mefos so empfindlich sind. ein mefoguide hat mir gegenüber gesagt, dass die biester verdammt robust sind. zumindest kelts, also absteiger. aufsteiger könnte anders sein, aber glaube mich zu erinnern, dass dem nicht so ist.

wobei das mit dem kiemengriff echt ne unsitte ist. beim hecht klappt es wunderbar, ist sogar die sinnvollste und schonendeste art den fisch zu händeln, aber für forellen- und barschartige ist es problematisch. da ist alles viel enger und das verletztungsrisiko für den fisch enorm.


----------



## randio (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Naja, finde gerade beim Zander den Kiemengriff mit feuchten Händen optimal. Aber jeder hat da seine eigenen Theorien und Praktiken...

Heute gab es nicht soooo viele, aber dafür mal wieder "etwas" bessere die Lust auf mehr machen...
http://img339.*ih.us/img339/3820/zzz58.jpg
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/8043/zzz63.jpg
http://img851.*ih.us/img851/7020/zzz52.jpg


----------



## Bruno 01 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Randio
Petri zu den Zettis

@masterpike
klasse wie Du auf die kostruktive Kritik reagierst,das zeugt für mich von einer gewissen Größe.



Bruno


----------



## DokSnyder (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@masterpike
klasse wie Du auf die kostruktive Kritik reagierst,das zeugt für mich von einer gewissen Größe.

[/QUOTE]



Hut ab auch von mir! Das sieht man leider immer weniger. 
#6
Und Petri auch zu dem schönen Fisch.

Dok


----------



## randio (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Zumal in der "konstruktiven" Kritik auch "leicht" überflüssige Seitenhiebe waren und auch nicht alles geschriebene bedingungslos stimmte. Aber besser so eine Kritik, als "Boah du Asi"... 

Noch eine Anmerkung zur Köder und Farbauswahl beim Zanderfischen... 
Ein Vögelchen hat mit gezwitschert, dass gestern einer der großen Befürworter aus diesem Thread von "2-3 Köder reichen", am eigenen Leib erfahren durfte, dass manchmal der 4. oder 5. Köder den man nicht hat, richtig gut Fisch bringt, wobei auf den eigenen eingeschworenen Ködern absolut nichts geht.

Wollen aber keine Namen nennen... :q


----------



## andreas999 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri@randio wie ihr immer im hellen die zander fangt ist der hammer.bei mir geht immer nur abends wenn es dunkel wird was,wie macht ihr das nur?und wo fangt ihr die zander an buhnen oder im strom?


Gruß Andreas999


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Zumal in der "konstruktiven" Kritik auch "leicht" überflüssige Seitenhiebe waren und auch nicht alles geschriebene bedingungslos stimmte. Aber besser so eine Kritik, als "Boah du Asi"...
> 
> Noch eine Anmerkung zur Köder und Farbauswahl beim Zanderfischen...
> Ein Vögelchen hat mit gezwitschert, dass gestern einer der großen Befürworter aus diesem Thread von "2-3 Köder reichen", am eigenen Leib erfahren durfte, dass manchmal der 4. oder 5. Köder den man nicht hat, richtig gut Fisch bringt, wobei auf den eigenen eingeschworenen Ködern absolut nichts geht.
> ...




Kannst ruhig den Namen sagen ich wars. Gestern lag es aufjedenfall am Köder oder farbe?! Ich hab auch kein problem das PK mit seinem Köder mehr gefangen hat. 


Ich sehe es als Herausforderung an. Werde weiterhin meine Ködern fischen. So ist halt Zander Angeln nächstes mal fängt mein Köder dann mehr.


----------



## randio (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das stimmt, da gebe ich dir recht. 
Konnte und wollte mir den Seitenhieb aber nicht verkneifen. 

War auch nur Spaß, ich muss mir von dir unbedingt mal zeigen lassen wie man auf den Fin-S fängt. Ich habe bisher erst EINEN kleinen Zander damit gefangen...


----------



## hanzz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @ hanzz, masterpike & all:
> 
> ...


 
Hey Paddy 
Dank Dir für die Auführung !
Hab auch ich mir zu Herzen genommen.

und noch ein Petri allen Fängern


----------



## zorra (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Randio....das erste Bild ist toll da sieht man wie schön auch kleinere Zander sind.#6...ich habe mir auf anraten einiger Kollegen ein Stativ besorgt da ich fast nur alleine fische aber die letzen Fänge gingen alle in die Hose beim fotografieren trotz des 10sek Auslösers....vielleicht könnt ihr da mal ein paar Tips ablassen über PN.
gr.zorra


----------



## Anek20dot (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> ..... muss mir von dir unbedingt mal zeigen lassen wie man auf den Fin-S fängt......




#t jaaa mit Fin-S habe ich bis jetzt ebenfalls gnadenlos versagt....  auch in der kalten Jahreszeit, wo es heißt weniger Aktion ist mehr....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Fin S gehen auch in der warmen Jahreszeit. Muss den Köder öfters probieren. Es sind 5 Farben die am Rhein gut laufen. Champagne, Arkansas Shiner, Ice Shad, Mackerel und bei trüben Wasser Chartreuse Peppershad.


----------



## Anek20dot (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Habe leider noch kein Vertrauen in den Köder.. wird sich aber irgendwann ändern...    spätestens nach 10-20 Zandern


----------



## masterpike (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tach zusammen,

wir waren auch mal wieder los.
Nachdem die ersten beiden Spots heute Vormittag keinen Fisch brachten, mussten wir uns einen neuen suchen. Siehe da, es hat geklappt. Insgesamt gab es 5 Barsche und 5 Zander.









































2 mal die 40 geknackt!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri masterpike und pk sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## Greenmile1 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

dickes petri


----------



## barschli48 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Heil,
schöne Strecke :m


----------



## randio (2. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute mit Manolo ne Runde von 9-12 gedreht und es gab 9 Zander.
Nachdem wir die Zeit am ersten Spot verschenkt haben und lediglich zwei  Aussteiger und nen Fehlbiss verbuchen konnten, hat es am 2. gerappelt...
Leider mussten wir beide schon gehen, obwohl es noch gebissen hat.
Ärgerlicher geht es kaum. ;-)
http://img641.*ih.us/img641/8931/zz60.jpg


----------



## manolo86 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

War aber troztdem heute mal wieder sehr schön gewesen.
Die Tage geht es mit Sicherheit weiter und dann mit etwas mehr Zeit im Gepäck ;-)


----------



## masterpike (2. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri euch zwei!
Hoffentlich hält die Beisslaune bis zum Wochenende an.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri randio

war Heute mit nem Arbeitskollegen am Rhein Er hatte das Glück und durfte eine ca 60 cm lange Bafo drillen. Kurz vor der Landung hat sich der Fisch dann selbst befreit. Ich denke es war eine Bafo war schön braun gefärbt und hatte rote Punkte so wie auf bem Bild nur etwas Größer.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2173&pictureid=18645


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Jungs!!!

Hätte da auch noch einen vorziegbaren Zander von heute:

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/4263/img0371q.jpg


----------



## Roma (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Männer!!!
Besonders an Masterpike. Schöne Mefo und klasse Barsche. Hammer!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi,


badboy199 schrieb:


> war Heute mit nem Arbeitskollegen am Rhein Er hatte das Glück und durfte eine ca 60 cm lange Bafo drillen. Kurz vor der Landung hat sich der Fisch dann selbst befreit. Ich denke es war eine Bafo war schön braun gefärbt und hatte rote Punkte so wie auf bem Bild nur etwas Größer.


das hat nix zu sagen. Um diese Jahreszeit sind die Meerforellen auch bereits (wieder) braun und es gibt auch immer wieder solche mit farbigen Punkten...
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Rhein ne 60er Bachforelle (oder Flussforelle?!?) zu haken, ist sicher extrem gering. Da ist um diese Jahrezeit eine Meerforelle deutlich wahrscheinlicher.

Letztlich aber auch egal. Ist ja die gleiche Art und beide haben Schonzeit.


----------



## masterpike (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das hat nix zu sagen. Um diese Jahreszeit sind die Meerforellen auch bereits (wieder) braun und es gibt auch immer wieder solche mit farbigen Punkten...
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Rhein ne 60er Bachforelle (oder Flussforelle?!?) zu haken, ist sicher extrem gering. Da ist um diese Jahrezeit eine Meerforelle deutlich wahrscheinlicher.
> ...




Das ist korrekt, aber man kann sich halt nicht immer aussuchen, welche Fischart an den Haken geht.

Naja, das ist aktuell der Dritte hier berichtete Fall, bei dem es um Salmoniden im Rhein geht. 

Selbst wenn es alles Meerforellen waren, es ist doch schön zu sehen, dass die Fische da sind und scheinbar auch wieder vermehrt zurück kommen.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, aber man kann sich halt nicht immer aussuchen, welche Fischart an den Haken geht.
> 
> Naja, das ist aktuell der Dritte hier berichtete Fall, bei dem es um Salmoniden im Rhein geht.
> 
> Selbst wenn es alles Meerforellen waren, es ist doch schön zu sehen, dass die Fische da sind und scheinbar auch wieder vermehrt zurück kommen.


Absolut! #6
Und es gibt einige Fälle mehr als nur die drei hier. 

Wenn das in den kommenden Jahren weiter zunehmen würde... nicht auszudenken, man könnte in ferner Zukunft mal gezielt Wandersalmoniden am Rheinstrom fischen. :k:k:k


----------



## pk0312 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Aber nur Gucken Nicht Anfassen ;-))))

Sorry nicht böse nehmen konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hab Heute ein waren Brassen Spot gefunden fast jeder Wurf Fischkontakt dachte erst an Zander bis ich die erste Brasse drillen durfe. Am Ende waren es 3 Brassen und 3 Zander. Letzter Zander wurde auch seitlich gehakt.


----------



## Blueplay76 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den Fischen!

Ich persönlich fände es toll, wenn die Fische, egal ob catch & release oder für den Verzehr bestimmt, welche nicht im Wasser abgehakt werden können, zumindest mit einem Unterfangkescher gelandet würden.


----------



## Bruno 01 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an die Zanderjäger #6




Bruno


----------



## lsski (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen!
> 
> Ich persönlich fände es toll, wenn die Fische, egal ob catch & release oder für den Verzehr bestimmt, welche nicht im Wasser abgehakt werden können, zumindest mit einem Unterfangkescher gelandet würden.



:m Von mir auch allen Fängern ein Petri !

Schöne Fische #6

PS: ich bin der Meinung das man einen Kammschupper unter 60cm am besten und schnellsten sich greift um ihn so wenig wie möglich zu belasten.
Ich kenne keinen Spinnfischer mit Abhakmatte...........oder wohin mit dem Kescher+Zander? (( keine ernstgemeinte Frage ... ich kenn die Antwort ))

LG Jeff


----------



## randio (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Badboy
So eine Buhne haben wir auch gefunden und es war echt der Wahnsinn was du da in der Dämmerung an Brassen hast springen sehen, das waren hunderte. Ein Eldorado für jeden Ansitzer!!!
Bei jedem Wurf haste Brassen in der Schnur gehabt und bei jedem Ausflug auch Brassen regulär auf Ansage mit Gummi gefangen. Das ging über Monate und bestimmt jetzt auch noch.

Davon ab hat so eine fette Brasse um einiges mehr Dampf als nen 55er Zander...


----------



## Gufiwerfer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an die Fänger.

Samstag und Sonntag gehts auch wieder zum Rhein,gebe ja die hoffnung nicht auf dieses Jahr noch was Ü60 zu landen.

Samstag wird ne neue Einfahrt angetestet


----------



## randio (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hafen oder Baggersee?


----------



## Gufiwerfer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Baggersee


----------



## randio (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dann mal viel Glück!


----------



## Grxzlx (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hab Heute ein waren Brassen Spot gefunden fast jeder Wurf Fischkontakt dachte erst an Zander bis ich die erste Brasse drillen durfe. Am Ende waren es 3 Brassen und 3 Zander. Letzter Zander wurde auch seitlich gehakt.




Bei dem Wind hast du noch 3 Zander gefangen, net schlecht.
War heute in Rees ausser einer monster Brasse von gut 2.5-3KG nicht ein Zupfer, der Wind war auch nervig mal stark dann mal wieder weniger, dann wieder Pfeifen und halbmond in der Schnur.
Später war ich noch die Buhnen abklopfen in Emmerich links von der Brücke ( vor der Hafeneinfahrt, gegenüberliegende Seite Buhnenköpfe) auch da kein Fischkontakt.
Brasse wurde auf einen weißen DAM No Action Shad in weiß gefangen.
Die Dam teile sind wohl jetzt ein guter renner laut einigen Shops am Niederrhein und Dortmund Ussat.
war von ca. 9Uhr bis 15 Uhr.
Vor paar Wochen haben die Zander auch auf den Köder nur in gelb/rot/grün gut gebissen ahja und auf Sandra in Gelb in 12cm und nachts auf den weißen in 12cm.
Wasserstand war aber auch extrem Niedrig!
Nichteinmal die Grundeln haben gebissen.
Gruß an alle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Gryzli

Mit dem Wind ging es war etwas geschützt hab mitten in der Buhne gefischt. Bei dem Wasserstand und Trübung ist es sehr schwer die Zander zu finden.


----------



## masterpike (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bei uns gab es heute 8 Zander bis 60cm und zwei Barsche bis 40cm. Es hätte auch deutlich in den zweistelligen Bereich gehen können, es gab viele viele Bisse + Ausschlitzer. 

Hier mal der Barsch von pk und ein Zetti:












Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ihr legt aber auch was vor! dickes Petri!!! #6


----------



## Acharaigas (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen!
> 
> Ich persönlich fände es toll, wenn die Fische, egal ob catch & release oder für den Verzehr bestimmt, welche nicht im Wasser abgehakt werden können, zumindest mit einem Unterfangkescher gelandet würden.



was nicht wirklich schonend für die fische wäre. zumindest kleinere bis mittlere zander kann man viel schneller und schonender mit der hand landen. ebenso barsche.

vorteil: du musst den fisch nicht auf dem untergrund ablegen und die empfindliche schleimhaut bleibt unverletzt.

petri an alle fänger der letzten zeit. sehr viele schöne fische dabei. #6


----------



## Bruno 01 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es heute 8 Zander bis 60cm und zwei Barsche bis 40cm. Es hätte auch deutlich in den zweistelligen Bereich gehen können, es gab viele viele Bisse + Ausschlitzer.
> 
> Hier mal der Barsch von pk und ein Zetti:
> 
> ...


 

Herr Pk
sehr geiles Shirt und goiler Punker #6#6
Ps:schöner Zetti Herr Pike :q

Bruno #h


----------



## Gufiwerfer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den Räubern,leider wird das morgen nix mit der neuen Einfahrt antesten,nach heutigen Recherchen liegt die genau in einer Angelverbotszone

Mal sehen ob trotzdem was vorzeigbares ans Band kommt


----------



## randio (5. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute war mal wieder sehr interessantes "ungewolltes" Vergleichsangeln mit Manolo angesagt...

Angespornt durch Masterpike ;-) ging es heute für zwei Stündchen ans Wasser...
Am Spot angekommen fischte ich durchweg mit Köder XY, während Manolo 5 andere Köder ausprobierte. Wir standen 3-4m voneinander entfernt und warfen auch kreuz und quer.

Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich 6 recht gute Fische, 2 Aussteiger und 2 Fehlbisse. (Ach ja, und ne Grundel) Manolo hatte in dieser Zeit bei selber Führung auf diverse andere Köder keinen Zupfer!!!

Danach war das große Fressen erstmal vorbei...
Es gab noch den ein oder anderen Fehlbiss UND Manolo konnte sich entschneidern!!! ;-)


----------



## andreas999 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri an alle bei mir gab es heute 4 zander alle so 40-50cm. alle auf drop shot vor einer buhne

petri@randio ihr geht ja gut ab,ich bin froh wenn es ma so läuft wie heute bei mir was nur ab und an bei uns möglich ist.

Gruß Andreas999


----------



## VWChrissi (5. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Erst mal allen erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri Heil! 

@Andreas999 4 Wormser Rheinzander? Kann ich ja fast nicht glauben:g

will morgen auch in der Region Worms paar Gummis Baden also mach mir mal gute Hoffnungen

Gruß Chrissi


----------



## silviomopp (5. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Fähre Hitdorf 
Köder Illex Arnaud ,










 mein erster Rheinzander, 55 cm


----------



## andreas999 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@VWChrissi ich hab auch lange gebraucht um sehr gute zander stellen zu finden aber jetzt hab ich 1-2 wo fast immer was geht :q ich hatte letzt  			iltis05 hier vom board dabei da hatte ich 3 zander und ein brassen auf gummi.


Gruß Andreas999


----------



## VWChrissi (6. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@andreas999 prima da kannst du mich auch mal mitnehmen:m#h 
ich gebs bald auf in der umgebung Worms...
Heute war ich mal wieder an den Buhnen bei Hamm unterwegs, aber leider nur einen Aussteiger auf nen 4,5" Shaker in Mahi Mahi 
ansonsten voll abgeschneidert #d

Gruß Chrissi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen


Hatte Heute Bock auf Baitcaster fischen die Rute stand hier rum und war noch nicht eingeweiht. Am Rhein angekommen 3 Wurf bam und ein schöner Zander hing. Danach war nichts mehr zu holen.


----------



## Bullwide (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wer kann der kann ;-)


----------



## masterpike (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Alex.

Bei uns gab es gestern Vormittag lediglich 4 hart erkämpfte Zander.
Einen schönen 65er habe ich leider vor den Füßen verloren.
Alles in allem war gestern keine Ziehung, alle Bisse sehr zaghaft.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moin Ihr Stachelritter,

bin immer wieder erstaunt, was ihr so alles aus dem Rhein zieht  Fischt von euch einer auf hessischen Rheinseite zw.Groß Rohrheim - Gernsheim - Biebesheim- Trebur?

Hier hatte ich früher mal versucht nen Zander ans Band zu bekommen. Aber irgendwie hab ich es dann aufgegeben. War auch ne Zeit echt ruhig was Zander im Rhein anging. Aber es scheint ja wieder was gefangen zu werden.

Ich will hier keine Geheimstellen usw. ausspionieren, aber mich würde mal interessieren welche Taktik ihr habt? Von recht vielen höre ich, dass Zander fast ausschließlich am Rhein bei Dämmerung - Dunkelheit auf flachlaufende Wobber über der Packung oder im flachen gefangen werden. Für mich gestaltet sich daher die Sache schon schwieriger, da ich eig nur ans Wasser komme - wenn eben mal Zeit ist  Und da ich schon ein paar KM bis dahin habe....man kennt das ja...

Daher würde ich ja mehr Tagsüber mit Gummi an die Zander ran...Habt ihr da besondere Tipps? 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## masterpike (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@FR33

Schau dir deine Rheinabschnitte einmal von oben an. Schnell findest du u.A. Buhnen sowie Hafeneinfahrten. Beides funktioniert aktuell recht gut. Abends an den Steinpackungen solltest du mit flach laufenden Wobblern schnell den Weg zum Fisch finden. Tagsüber laufen Gufis sehr gut. 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Fr33

du musst dich immer nach dem Pegel und Wassertrübung einrichten. Wenn der Pegel über mehrere Wochen wie jetzt konstant und das Wasser sehr klar ist würde ich Nachts  oder in der Dämmerung probieren. Da kannst du mit dem Wobbler die Steinpackung abfischen. Kannst Tagsüber auch Zander erwischen musst dann wissen wo die Zander stehen meist sind es Tiefe Löcher oder schattige Plätze.


Die beste Zeit um ein Zander zu fangen ist meiner Meinung nach bei leicht ansteigenden Pegel meist im 2 oder 3 Tag dann ist das Wasser leicht angetrübt.


----------



## Anek20dot (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ergebnis vom Sonntag: Kumpel 4 Stück, Vater 2, meine Wenigkeit 9 Z und 1 Barsch. 

Fisch gabs nur an 2 Spotts. 

Gruß Anek20dot

ach ps: die Durchschnittsgröße war ein Witz.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo an alle,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 


Die Rheinabschnitte die ich als Zanderträchtig finde, wären:

Buhnen bei Groß Rohrheim: Hier war ich schon, allerdings sind die sofern ich mich erinnern kann recht Flach. Also eher was, wenn der Pegel steigt.

Hafenausfahrt Gernsheim: Eine schöne Stelle, die aber dermaßen frequentiert ist, dass man dort teils Nummern ziehen könnte...
Trebur - Steindamm und Buhnenfelder: Auch hier ist der Befischungsdruck recht hoch - Steindamm besonders, daher sind wenn die Buhnen danach interessant. Sind eher mittlere Buhnen, aber auch bei Normalpegel fischbar.
Ginsheim: Wenn man im Ginsheimer Hafen mit der Fähre rüber fährt, kommt man direkt ins Buhnenfeld. Sofern ich das noch weiss, sind die Buhnen hier recht tief.
Ginsheim - Hafenausfahrt zur Panzerstraße: Scheint ebenfalls ne interessante Ecke zu sein, aber hier habe ich noch nie jmd fischen sehen... kann mir denken, dass man da einfach von der Landzuge aus nicht hin kommt.
Zu den von mir genannten Stellen kann sich ja mal ein Rheinangler aus meiner Ecke outen. Struktur ist ja da, aber irgendwie hab ich die Ecken seit jahren nicht mehr mit der Spinnrute abgesucht.... Vorallem aufgrund der Tatsache, dass hier immer die Hölle los war und ist....

Das mit der Wassertrübung muss ich mir mal merken. Lustigerweise ist es bei uns im See genau umgekehrt. Hier fängt man gut, wenn das Wasser klar ist.... und dann mit Naturfarben..... 

Wie schauts denn bei euch so aus? Ich gehe von aus, dass Gelb etc. out ist und mehr auf Laubenimitate und aufgrund der Grundeln auch vermehrt braune Shads ans Band kommen?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Anek20dot (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Fr33 schrieb:


> .... und dann mit Naturfarben.....
> 
> Wie schauts denn bei euch so aus? Ich gehe von aus, dass Gelb etc. out ist und mehr auf Laubenimitate und aufgrund der Grundeln auch vermehrt braune Shads ans Band kommen?
> 
> ...



Richtig Sascha, klares Wasser heißt Naturfarben. Heller Bauch dunkler Rücken, aber auch grünliche Töne fangen gut. z.Z. stehen die Biester extrem tief.... wurde beim Ausflug am So. noch mal bestätigt. Null Bisse an den Sommerspotts....

Zu den Stellen kann ich dir nix sagen... hinzufügen kann ich da nur, dass starke Rückströmung ebenfalls ein Indiez ist, die Stelle zu befischen.


----------



## Acharaigas (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

so leute, endlich hab ich es mal geschafft die bilder auf den pc zu ziehen und zurechtzuschneiden bzw zu verkleinern.

also hier mal ein paar fische der letzten 1 - 2 wochen.

die letzten 3 an einem abend. einfach nur geil. erst nen 67er (foto nr3), dann nen mittfünfziger, dann den 74er (foto nr4), ein paar weitere fische und zum abschluss den letzten.


----------



## zorra (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri schöne Bilder und Fische.#6...Fotos alleine gemacht mit Stativ????
gr.zorra


----------



## Acharaigas (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

nein, hatte zum glück nen freund dabei. wenn ich allein bin mach ich meist keine fotos. keine lust den fisch unnötig lange außerhalb des wassers zu haben. zu zweit geht es ja recht flott.


----------



## Bruno 01 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Acharaigas
Petri zu den Zettis #6
halt ein Zanderjäger |rolleyes





Bruno #h


----------



## masterpike (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Acharaigas Petri! Schöne Zettis!


----------



## Fury87 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nach 10 Brassen und 2 Gründeln auf Gummifisch, konnte ich am wochenende auch meine ersten beiden Richtigen raubfische am rhein fangen.


----------



## manolo86 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den Fängen,
Hechte sind schon relativ selten vertreten.


----------



## Fr33 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Servus,

schöne Fische.... der Zander hat ne tolle Färbung. Der Rhein scheint bei euch recht trüb zu sein...oder täuscht das?

ich war vor fast 1,5 Wochen bei Gernsheim am Rhein... da war das Wasser stellenweise so klar, dass man mehr als 1m sicht hatte.... 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



> schöne Fische.... der Zander hat ne tolle Färbung. Der Rhein scheint bei euch recht trüb zu sein...oder täuscht das?
> 
> ich war vor fast 1,5 Wochen bei Gernsheim am Rhein... da war das Wasser  stellenweise so klar, dass man mehr als 1m sicht hatte....



Da wir seit Wochen keine nenneswerte Niederschläge haben, behaupte ich mal wird der Rhein auf seiner geammten Länge klar sein, wie hier am Oberrhein!

Taxidermist


----------



## Anek20dot (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Männer..sehr schöne Fische!!!

Ich hatte heute zum wiederholten mal 9 Zander am Band. Die Größten (ca. 3-4 Stück) waren bei 55cm. 

http://img511.*ih.us/img511/4660/dsc01097tr.jpg


Der traurige Tiefpunkt des Ausfluges war der Ausstieg eines 1m+ Hechtes. Das Vieh passte nicht in den Kescher und bei der Handlandung habe ich mich wie eine Pussy angestellt .

Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wann sind bei dem klaren Wasser bei Euch die Beiszeiten? 
Also Tagsüber geht bei uns nichts. 

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## masterpike (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Wann sind bei dem klaren Wasser bei Euch die Beiszeiten?
> Michael



Zuletzt haben wir z.B. vormittags und nachmittags gut gefangen.
Allerdings kann man am Niederrhein eigentlich zu jeder Zeit fangen, an manchen Tagen besser, an anderen wieder schlechter.

@Fury und Anek20dot
Petri zu euren Fängen.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Heil nochmal zu Euren Fängen. 

Danke, bei uns ist es am Tag leer. 
Versuche es heute wenn es dunklel ist mit Wobbler.


----------



## Anek20dot (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich fahre immer früh morgens zum Wasser....bleibe bis ca. 11-12.00.  Die letzten 3 male habe ich beim Wobbeln in der Dunkelheit verkackt.

Heute kammen die Bisse ab 6.40 bis ca. 10.30.... und dann immer Phasenweise 2-3 Fische nach einander innerhalb kürzester Zeit.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da wir seit Wochen keine nenneswerte Niederschläge haben, behaupte ich mal wird der Rhein auf seiner geammten Länge klar sein, wie hier am Oberrhein!


Nein, da muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Ich sehe den Rhein öfters das Jahr über an unterschiedlichen Stellen und er ist eindeutig nicht überall so klar wie am Oberrhein - dort ist das inzwischen ja teilweise atemberaubend! |bigeyes
Ab etwa Frankfurt ist der Rhein eindeutig nicht mehr so klar, wie oberhalb. Und ab etwa Koblenz nimmt die Trübung nochmals zu... ganz egal wie der Wasserstand bzw. der Niederschlag so ist.

Ganz wilde Spekulationen könnten die phytoplanktischen Massenentwicklung der Stauhaltungen von Main und Mosel als Ursache dafür ansehen... aber nur ganz wilde!  |rolleyes


----------



## Koalano1 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich sag mal "petri!!" in die Runde!!
Da kann ich Masterpike nur recht geben, es war am Wochenende nicht leicht an den Fisch zu kommen und nachher wurde es dazu noch extrem kalt...
Allerdings konnte ich doch noch 4 Zettis landen, alles aber nur im 45er Bereich

Aber endlich bin ich im Club der 40er Barsche aufgenommen worden#6
Dieser 41er hat einen feinen Kampf abgeliefert und durfte nach dem Foto -wie alles- zurück in den Bach

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/2361/barschz.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


Grüsse#h


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri in die erfolgreiche Runde!!! #6
Kann man ja glatt neidisch werden... 
Versuche mal morgen ans Wasser zu kommen!


----------



## zorra (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri den Fängern die schönen Barsche laufen den Zandern bald den Rang ab.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Acharaigas (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

petri koalano zum ü40-barsch und willkommen im club. ;-) leider hab ich selber die letzten jahre auf ü40er stachelritter verzichten müssen. muss wohl noch häufiger stromab.

bei mir selber liefs heute am freien tag folgendermaßen.

vormittags gab es nen mitte 50er zetti... auf foto hab ich verzichtet, den fisch noch im wasser vom haken gelöst.

abends dann bei dunkelheit nen ü60er zetti als aussteiger und ein aussteiger von vermutlich der gleichen sorte, die mir dann 2 würfe später den gummifisch packte:

90 cm, mein pb und erste kukö-wels... strike. :q aber die handlandung war mies. der stinger baumelte die ganze zeit am unterkiefer herum und jedes mal wenn ich zum griff ansetzen wollte schüttelte der sack mit dem kopf. also stinger vom gufi gelöst, beiseite geschnippt, schnell zugegriffen und gehofft... kaum war der fisch draußen fiel der gufi aus dem maul. schnelleres lösen geht kaum. +g+






man verzeihe mir das posten eines nicht-zanders... ;-)


----------



## Fr33 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sauber 

Schöne Farbe ^^ Wels und Zander sind mit die einzigen Fische, die mir der Rhein noch schuldig ist....


----------



## masterpike (9. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Koalano1 @Acharaigas 

Petri zu den Beifängen!!! Beide Fische machen ja riesig Spaß!!!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Bruno 01 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Acharaigas
noch goiler als der Wels ist das Strahlen in Deinem Gesicht |supergri
Petri #6


Bruno #h


----------



## Fr33 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wenn man so aus dem Fenster schaut, ist das heute so ein richtiger Zandertag.... da MUSS man eigentlich ans Wasser und die Ecken abklopfen (wenn man nicht im Büro hocken würde..... ahhh!)

War jmd draussen ?


----------



## Acharaigas (9. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> @Acharaigas
> noch goiler als der Wels ist das Strahlen in Deinem Gesicht |supergri
> Petri #6
> 
> ...



|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fr33 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo nochmal in die Runde,

hier sind doch sicherlich ein paar Zanderangler, die zw. Trebur und Mainz auf der Hessischen Seite fischen oder?

Anbei habe ich mal einen Screenshot gemacht den ich mal zur Disskussion stellen würde.

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/4058/rheinr.jpg

Die grünen Pfeile wären meine Spots .. bei dem momentanen Wasserstand, sollte man alles über die Steine erreichen.

Weiss jmd wie man an die Spitze kommt? ich gehe von aus, dass das ein langer Tag wird - denn mit dem Auto kommt man zwar rüber (Fähre), aber parken wird da bestimmt wieder ein Abenteuer.....

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## sven_sid (9. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich komme nicht aus der ecke aber die buhnen scheinen mir sehr flach auch der rhein hat auf der anderen seite eine sandbank scheint echt eine flache passage zu sein!!

am einlauf kann man es gut versuchen ich weis nicht wie die strömung bei dir da verleuft aber sollte der rhein von der zeichnung her richtung norden fließen würde ich auch die stelle ausprobiren wo das wasser wieder aufs land trifft!!!

gruß sven


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort....

Wie schon erkannt - gegenüber scheint eine Sandbank zu sein.... die Buhnen ansich liegen in einer sanften Außenkurve...ich weiss, dass die am Buhnenkopf tiefe Löcher (Kanten) haben - aber recht schnell zum Land hin flach ansteigen....

Würde daher wohl eher Sinn machen, bei steigendem Wasser hin zu gehen oder?

Ich war seit Jahren nicht mehr dort.... daher ist Buhnenangeln für mich generell noch ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Anek20dot (12. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Waren heute mit 5 Mann unterwegs. Konnten "nur" 7 Zander landen. Der Größte hatte gerade mal 54cm. 


Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Fr33 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich habe heute meinen ersten Rheinzander erwischt.... hoffe ab jetzt ist der Knoten geplatzt 

Gebissen hat der zw. 25-30cm Minizander auf nen 4,5" Saltshaker im Buhnenfeld....


----------



## masterpike (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Fr33 Na dann mal Petri!!! :m

Nachdem sich Samstag Vormittag schon ein schlechtes Beissverhalten abzeichnete (zu viert nur 7 Zander) haben wir gestern erneut angegriffen. Morgens hingen schnell die ersten Fische, danach wurde es Super zäh. 

Nachmittags bei starkem Nebel wurde die Aktivität der Zander dann besser. Die Bisse auch. Es gab dann nochmal 4 Zander. Allerdings lässt die Größe noch zu wünschen übrig.

Hoffentlich kommt bald Regen, sodass das Wasser ein wenig antrübt und die Winterspots wieder ziehen.

Hier einer der "besseren":








Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo Master,

ein schöner Fisch ! Meiner hatte in etwa die selbe Färbung - aber war doch ein wenig kleiner 

Samstag hätte ich besser auch früher als 16 Uhr am Wasser stehn sollen.... eig war ja Sonnenschein angekündigt, aber war doch den Tag über sehr trüb. Wir fischten bin in die Dunkelheit hinein - aber das brachte nichts mehr.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## randio (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



masterpike schrieb:


> @Fr33 Na dann mal Petri!!! :m
> 
> Nachdem sich Samstag Vormittag schon ein schlechtes Beissverhalten abzeichnete (zu viert nur 7 Zander) haben wir gestern erneut angegriffen. Morgens hingen schnell die ersten Fische, danach wurde es Super zäh.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal mit 7 Zander und nem Barsch, haben wir gestern das Optimum aus dem Tag herausgekitzelt...

Dazu hatten wir ja noch den ein oder anderen Aussteiger und Fehlbiss.

Und ja, die Größe ließ gestern zu wünschen übrig, die letzten Tage waren sie auf alle Fälle etwas größer im "Schnitt".

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/7931/zneb.jpg


----------



## Anek20dot (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri !! Kann ich nur zustimmen...Sa. viel weniger Bisse verzeichnet als zu Beginn der Woche. #c Kälteeinbruch???


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Samstag war ein Wechseltag was das Wetter anging.... gut möglich, dass das auf die Laune der Zander drückt.

Jetzt ist es draussen schweinekalt geworden und zudem recht hell... nicht gerade ein Zander Top Wetter.

Aber das wird wieder


----------



## Acharaigas (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

ich finds weiterhin gut. waren gestern unterwegs und 8 zander bis mitte 50. zwar fehlten die ü60er, aber dafür viele bisse und fischkontakte. genau das gleiche ergebnis wie letzten sonntag, von der stückzahl her gesehen.


----------



## Fishx (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Am Wochenende war mal wieder ein ü60 dabei...

Mein nächstes Ziel sind dann wohl die 70er..., mal sehen was der Herbst/Winter noch so bringt.

Gruß Fishx / Neuss


----------



## Daniel1983 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tolle Fänge, da wird man total neidisch!

Bei uns im Rhein im Raum Rastatt, ist so derbe Tote-Hose das gibts einfach nicht! =/

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## Koalano1 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Randio & Masterpike
Dann hab ich wohl doch nicht sauber genug geerntet und euch den ein oder anderen Fisch da gelassen #6
Nein, petri!!

Nach dem 41er Barsch von letzter Woche, gab es Sonntag einen 38er und einen makellosen & dicken 40er |supergri
Dazu noch zwei Zander und ne grundel.

Hier mal die Barsche

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/2949/img0495sw.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img406.*ih.us/img406/9967/img0497dm.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/125/img0500n.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/1513/img0503c.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Grüsse

Koala


----------



## randio (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jau, hast noch 4 Stück für uns stehen lassen... 

Hätte aber lieber einen deiner dicken Barsche gehabt.

Ach ja, Petri und wie immer sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Gufiwerfer (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri in die Runde,sagt mal die Buhnen müssten doch teilweise schon nur aus Sandbänken bestehen,wenn das so weitergeht ist bald nur noch die Fahrrine vorhanden


----------



## discobarsch (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

geiler barsch...

waren gestern am niederrhein und so einen nebel hab ich noch nie erlebt! wir konnten den ganzen tag nicht mehr als vielleicht 60m weit gucken. beim werfen verschwand der köder im nichts! hatten am ende dann doch noch 5 zander, ziemliche schnipel allerdings.

...der nebel war schuld


----------



## masterpike (15. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@koala

Nice Pics!!! :m
Ich hatte doch angekündigt, dass noch was kommt! 

@discobarsch

Das geht doch noch. Da hättest du am Sonntag mal am Rhein sein müssen.


Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Bruno 01 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> @Randio & Masterpike
> Dann hab ich wohl doch nicht sauber genug geerntet und euch den ein oder anderen Fisch da gelassen #6
> Nein, petri!!
> 
> ...


 
Das dritte Foto finde ich echt Hammer #6

Bruno #h


----------



## Aurikus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Ich muss auch voller Neid gestehen, dass das Hammergeile Barsche sind!!:c

Ein fettes *PETRI HEIL*!!!!#6#6#6#6


----------



## Koalano1 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Danke, Jungs!
Mal sehen, wie es sich in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen entwickelt, ich hoffe es gibt wenigstens etwas regen!

Grüße
Koala


----------



## Aurikus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Das hoffe ich auch!!

Lasst Uns alle mal ein gebet 
an die Angelgötter schicken!!!|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Acharaigas (17. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

soooo verkehrt find ich den wasserstand nicht. ;-)


----------



## börnie (17. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den dicken fetten Stachelrittern Koala !

Ich gönne Sie Dir !

Schade das wir es nie bis zum Rhein geschaft haben...aber na ja....schaun wir mal

Viele Grüße aus Meckpom

Börnie


----------



## Anek20dot (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri !!! schöner Fisch...

Nachdem mein Vater gestern mit 7 Z und 1 Barsch ordentlich vorgelegt hat, gab es heute für mich 8 Zettis. 

hier ein mitte 50ger
http://img521.*ih.us/img521/7866/ggsgsdfgds.jpg

Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## randio (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri!!! Und das, obwohl es heute wohl an anderen Orten am Rhein verdammt schlecht lief...
(Habe ich mir sagen lassen)


----------



## Aurikus (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Heil an Alle erfolgreichen Angler!!:m

War Heute von 15.00-19.00 Uhr am Rhein, mit GuFi und Wobbler und ging mal wieder als Schneider nach Hause....|gr:


----------



## masterpike (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tach zusammen,

bei uns (Zesch, PK und mir)gab es gestern 11 Barsche und 10 Zander. Hier die schönsten Exemplare. Alles in allem, sehr kurzweiliges Angeln.








Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Bruno 01 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Jungs #6
vor allem dem Pokalsieger :q





Bruno #6


----------



## Acharaigas (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

nachdem es morgens/vormittags/mittags bei mir mit einem aussteiger eher mau lief hab ich es am späten nachmittag und abends mit einem freund noch bei mir in der gegend versucht.

früh stieg der erste zetti ein







diesem folgte dann in der dämmerung noch einer der gleichen größenordnung und kurz darauf dieser schöne 94er wels bei volker







kurz darauf noch ein 50er zander bei mir und den abschluss brachte volker noch seinen zweiten zander von 63cm






danach ging kaum noch was. die konzentration war nach dem langen tag weg und ich hatte nur noch einen aussteiger. trotzdem ein schöner abschluss des tages.


----------



## Bruno 01 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@Acharaigas
Petri Euch beiden #6
mein Gott hat der erste Zetti den Wobbler inhaliert |bigeyes



Bruno #h


----------



## Acharaigas (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

dann schau mal genauer hin. ;-) wobbler stimmt nicht so ganz.

aber hatte dieses jahr zum teil leider auch schon ein paar kameraden, die den wobbler direkt verdauen wollten.


----------



## Bruno 01 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> dann schau mal genauer hin. ;-) wobbler stimmt nicht so ganz.
> 
> aber hatte dieses jahr zum teil leider auch schon ein paar kameraden, die den wobbler direkt verdauen wollten.


 

OK
Jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen |rotwerden


Bruno #h


----------



## Besorger (22. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

sonnntag um 11 gabs auch nen 58 zetti


----------



## Fishx (23. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hi All,

auch bei mir haben sich am Wochenende 2 "halbstarke" Zander den GuFi "schmecken" lassen. Dazu gab's noch zwei Aussteiger.
Nur die Größe überzeugt mich noch nicht wirklich 

Gruß aus Neuss / Fishx


----------



## masterpike (29. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Was ist los, keiner mehr on Tour?
Wer jetzt die Fische findet, sollte doch reichlich fangen!!!

Bei uns gab es am Samstagvormittag knapp 30 Barsche. Allerdings sind wir in die Häfen ausgewichen. 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gufiwerfer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Kann zur zeit nicht gehen,gesundheitsbedingt,ist aber nicht weiter schlimm,weil eh viel Wasser fehlt,und ich leichte Tätigkeiten zuhause machen kann


----------



## zorra (29. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Moin...also im Moment mach ich mir mehr Kopp um die Zetis....um diese Zeit..der Tisch ist gedeckt...und die Fische von 50-55cm die ich letzte Zeit hatte sind schlank und schlecht abgewachsen...wir haben Nov.und dann sollten sie eigentlich schon einen besseren Body haben...egal wie gross se sind...bin mal gespannt wie das weiter geht.
gr.zorra


----------



## randio (29. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@masterpike
Nicht den riesen Zander und die zwei Grundeln unterschlagen. 

Hier einer der Lümmel vom Samstag.
http://img190.*ih.us/img190/3204/48603559.jpg

@zorra
Zum Aussehen der Zander kann ich nicht viel sagen, habe mir da keine großen Gedanken gemacht. Aber sehr kampfstark sind die Burschen momentan... Das ist nun einer von letzter Woche und besonders schmal finde ich den nun nicht, oder? So sehen momentan fast alle aus.
http://img266.*ih.us/img266/6900/kopievondsc00249.jpg


----------



## masterpike (30. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



zorra schrieb:


> Moin...also im Moment mach ich mir mehr Kopp um die Zetis....um diese Zeit..der Tisch ist gedeckt...und die Fische von 50-55cm die ich letzte Zeit hatte sind schlank und schlecht abgewachsen...wir haben Nov.und dann sollten sie eigentlich schon einen besseren Body haben...egal wie gross se sind...bin mal gespannt wie das weiter geht.
> gr.zorra



Die Rheinzander sind generell schlanker als Zander aus dem Kanal oder aus einem See. (ständiges Ankämpfen gegen den Strom usw.)

Mir ist nur gegenteiliges aufgefallen.
Die Zettis haben schon wieder jede Menge Laich angesetzt und wirken daher dicker als sonst. 

Definitiv fehlt Wasser an allen Ecken und Enden, daher bleiben wahrscheinlich viele 60+ Fänge im Moment aus. 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (30. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Am Wochenende gibt es mehr Regen (und Sturm) als uns lieb ist...


----------



## Aurikus (30. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Am Wochenende gibt es mehr Regen (und Sturm) als uns lieb ist...




Gott sei dank!!
Mehr Regen als mir lieb ist, kann´s derzeit gar nicht geben, bzw. kommen!!!!


----------



## Anek20dot (30. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

#t nicht doch.... am we solls schön sein.. mitten in der woche kanns von mir aus wie aus dem Eimer gießen....


----------



## welsstipper (30. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

beschwert euch nicht über das wetter, letztes jahr samstag habe ich geheiratet, da hat es abend und nachts geschneit ohne ende, denn halben abend mußte ich schneeschieben, streuen usw .... also regen ist ok aber kein schnee eis und so ne kacke kann und will ich nicht haben !!!


----------



## sven_sid (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

alles gute zum hochzeitstag ^^


----------



## Acharaigas (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

leider war ich in den letzten 1,5 wochen nur 1 mal am wasser und das am we... aber dafür wars ganz gut.

erst waren volker und ich an einem kleinerem gewässer hechte ärgern, aber bis auf einen fehlbiss bei mir tat sich nichts. also sind wir in der dämmerung an den rhein.

dort nach kurzer zeit der erste treffer - ein schöner 69er wollte kurz an land um hallo zu sagen:







danach tat sich bis auf einen fehlbiss nichts mehr - spotwechsel. dort machte sich ein 50er an volkers köder zu schaffen. 

der 63er kurz darauf war mal wieder was für ein erinnerungsfoto.






dann war auch hier ruhe.

weiter gings und schon nach kurzer zeit besuchte mich ein weiterer 50er an land. direkt vom buhnenkopf an der strömungskante. nur zum spaß probiert - es hat geklappt. 

zum abschluss ballerte mir noch ein 60+ zetti auf den wobbler, aber auch hier ohne bild. volker war zu weit weg und der fisch sollte zurück.

zu zweit 5 zander - da wird einem auch bei dem wetter warm ums herz. ;-)

ps: verzeiht die echt bescheidene fotoqualität, aber die kamera spinnt manchmals. wird echt zeit für ne vernünftige spiegelreflex. :-D


----------



## masterpike (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri Acharaigas.

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter dieses Jahr noch einmal.
Bald sind die Winterspots wieder zu beangeln.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

PETRI!!!

Irgendwie komme ich momentan nicht ausm Sulki was den Rhein betrifft... 
Der Wind ist mir zu blöd und am Kanal gibt es seit Wochen eine Fanggarantie. :m


----------



## zorra (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zu den Zetis.#6...dat macht Lust auf mehr.
gr.zorra


----------



## Anek20dot (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri !!

Während meine Wenigkeit von 10-20 Uhr gearbeitet hat, waren Vater und Kumpel heute unterwegs. Konnten 3 mitte 50ger einen 60ger und einen 74ger landen. Zudem gabs viele zarte Anfasser.


Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Gufiwerfer (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Nun geht es fast nahtlos vom extremen Niedrigwasser ins Hochwasser über...

Hoffe ja das ich im Urlaub nochmal loskomme...


----------



## zesch (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

jetzt reicht der normale Kescher....

am WE kannst Du handlanden von der Spundwand aus !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## DerAALXL (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@nordsee

Wo hast du den gefischt? Würdde mich mal interessieren.
Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## randio (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Haha, jau da hat der Zesch recht...
Die meisten Buhnen "Ruhrort" müssten doch schon komplett weg sein, oder?

Dieses Jahr wird das wohl für mich nix mehr mit dem Rhein.
Aber egal hat ja SEHR GUT gerappelt.


----------



## masterpike (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



randio schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird das wohl für mich nix mehr mit dem Rhein.
> Aber egal hat ja SEHR GUT gerappelt.



Wenn es so weiter regnet und stürmt dann eher nicht, ABER mal sehen, was noch passiert!

Jedenfalls sollte die Handlandung bald wirklich wieder klappen! :q

Davon ab, das war das beste Zanderjahr in meinem Leben... Bis jetzt! Abwarten was nächstes Jahr passiert! Vllt. ein Waller oder Hechtjahr! :q

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Tendenz Ruhrort 6m...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Jetzt sind top bediengungen um groß Zander zu fangen. Ab nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub da wird durch gestartet. Ich hoffe der Wind spielt mit..


----------



## Gufiwerfer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Du Gutgeher,ich habe am 23 letzte Schicht...


----------



## randio (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Wo bleiben denn nun die großen Zander???
Ich konnte am WE nur ein paar kleine erwischen.


----------



## welsstipper (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

köln über 6 meter, tendenz steigend !!!!!!!!!!!!! also hochwasser.... leverkusen, monheim,himmelgeist usw ist nicht mehr an angeln zu denken da ist land unter !!!!


----------



## sven_sid (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



welsstipper schrieb:


> köln über 6 meter, tendenz steigend !!!!!!!!!!!!! also hochwasser.... leverkusen, monheim,himmelgeist usw ist nicht mehr an angeln zu denken da ist land unter !!!!



da kann ich dir nur zustimmen die häfen werden jetzt interesant denke ich mal


----------



## Aurikus (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bis Donnerstag soll der Pegel aber erstmal wieder laut Vorhersage auf 4.66m fallen und am Freitag wieder leicht ansteigen....
Vieleicht gibst noch kein richtiges Hochwasser!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@randio

Die fetten Zander lassen sich Zeit. Ich glaub die Zander haben jetzt nur kurze Fresszeiten da muss man schon Geduld haben. War Sonntag draußen nach dritten Wurf kam ein heftiger Einschlag doch der Zander ist nicht hängen gelieben. Wie gesagt jetzt sind top bediengungen das Wasser ist aufgewühlt und sehr Trübe.


----------



## zorra (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Bin auch mal gespannt was da bis Saisonende noch kommt...der ein oder andere wird wohl noch nee Bombe am Haken kriegen bis Saisonende.
gr.zorra


----------



## masterpike (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*



badboy199 schrieb:


> @randio
> jetzt sind top bediengungen das Wasser ist aufgewühlt und sehr Trübe.



Mit dem aufgewühlten und trüben Wasser gebe ich dir Recht. Allerdings wären 2 Meter weniger + ein etwas beständigerer Pegel wünschenswert. Aber auch das ist hoffentlich bald der Fall.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## zorra (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Frohe Feiertage allen Flussläufern....viele Fische und Dicke Blasen an den Füssen für 2012.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## pk0312 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Gestern Nachmittag gabs bei echtem Sauwetter nochmal nen sehr vorzeigbaren Zetti leider der einzige des tages


----------



## randio (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Sehr schöner Fisch!!!
Konnte gestern auch nen Zander und nen Barsch erwischen, aber beide recht klein. 
Zwei Freunde/Bekannte von mir haben die letzten 3 Tage richtig gut gefangen.

P.S. Ich erinnere mich, der war ja sogar angekündigt, respekt. ;-)


----------



## Fishx (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

@pk0312 Respekt und Petri zum Fisch,
auf die Größe warte ich leider noch...
Gruß Fish


----------



## zorra (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri zum schönen Fisch.....der hat Format.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## MDieken (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Dickes Petri. Bin zwar eigentlich mehr der Hecht-Angler, aber seitdem ich mich hier im Board umgehört bzw. gelesen habe, werde ich es ab 2012 auch auf den lichtscheuen Stachelritter versuchen

Guten Rutsch

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Acharaigas (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

sehr schöner fisch, pk. freut mich.

ich habs leider seit 2 wochen nicht mehr ans wasser geschafft... :-/

hoffentlich läuft es im januar zeitlich bei mir besser.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petri PK! Bin so gut wie Fertig mit meinem Projekt. Und greife nächstes jahr wieder an.


----------



## Strykee (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Petrie zum Stachelritter PK!

2012 werd ich es auch wieder angehen nach etwas wie soll ich sagen*längerer Pause*

Man sieht sich am Wasser!


Gruß
Strykee


----------



## randio (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Heute beim Abschlussangeln mit masterpike, gabs noch ein paar Zander und nen schönen Barsch inklusive einer derben Pleite für mich... :q (nach der fußballerischen vor ein paar Wochen nun auch noch am Wasser) 

Leider hat masterpike wohl den Fisch des Jahres, vielleicht auch den Zander seines Lebens (bisher) verloren. Die Rute hat nen geschmeidigen Halbkreis hingelegt und die dumpfen Kopfstöße waren schön zu bestaunen. 

Aber Kopf hoch, kommt Zeit, kommt riesen Zander!!! #a


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2011*

Hallo liebe Rheinfischer,

ich habe Mitte Januar einen mehrtägigen, berufsbedingten Aufenhalt in der Nähe von Köln (Spich-Lind).
Ich überlege, ob ich die Zeit nicht nutze, um mal am Rhein (erstmalig) auf Zander zu angeln.
Bin Gufi-Angler, Ausrüstung ist vorhanden. Bislang nur Erfahrung an Stillgewässern.

Es ergeben sich folgende Fragen:

- Wo lohnt es sich in der Zeit? Mondorf ist nicht allzu weit, oder?
- Wo kann man Tageskarten kaufen? Angelladen?
- Hat evtl. jemand Bock, mich zu begleiten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Marcus

P.S.: Habe gerade erst gesehen, dass es einern 2012 er Thread gibt. Setzte es dann mal dort rein!

Sorry!!! @ Mods: Gerne löschen!


----------

